# Chinese around the world 華人遍布全球



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

The older daughter standing with arms akimbo ,argues with her mother about which route to take is the most quickest way to arrive home. Taipei MRT Station by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Blind street Artist practicing accordion。 People can't help but stop and listen the dpressed and touching melody. Longshan Temple Square. Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

A dumb understanding of folk medical skill tried to help a homeless to release his pain of left shoulder by stretching the latter’s left leg. Longshan Temple Square ,Taipei . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

A hungry baby girl, stands up in a stroller and cry for food by shaking her tiny palm while her mother and elder sister both busy for selling food to the customers. Fortunately, she got her cookies few seconds later....... Longshan Temple night market. by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

All people regardless of age and sex， try on inexpensive multi-functional near-sighted glasses. Longshan Temple night market,Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese girls by People,Places & things I like.., on Flickr

Chinese girls. Pragua by Vladimir Zotov, on Flickr

Chinese Girl by Lvvv LEAF, on Flickr

Cosplay Chinese Girl by Valter Quattrini, on Flickr

miserable life by Rick Wang, on Flickr

Cute chinese girl by Xuan Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

3 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

4 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

5 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

6 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

fruit shop family by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

smoking break - working hard on a hot day by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

wear your PJ's day by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

UQ Alumni Reception Shanghai Full Resolution-9445 by UQ Alumni, on Flickr

UQ Alumni Reception Shanghai Full Resolution-9474 by UQ Alumni, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

The most the biggest herbal distribution center in Taiwan. Walking in this alley ,you can smell the most authentic herbal smell. Strong scent of various herb filled your nostril。 Long Shan Temple Herb Alley。 by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Reflection Group of people gather together to chat Long Shan Temple Square by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Dog is chasing his master’s footsteps Snapshot in the Long Shan Temple Square by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Business is light, but, to avoid becoming demenia, it’s better to watch pedestrians to and fro in the market than to stay at home boring without stimulation Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

It‘s a hard work for the young mother to bring two babies with her while she goes to the market to buy vegetables to make dinner. Apart from that she needs to teach the baby to learn to walk by pushing the baby stroller. Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Is it hard for her to climb the stairs ? or did she forget to bring key with her and waiting for other family member to come home? Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qingdao

190629-131457_6DIMG_9425AG by A W, on Flickr

190701-111813_5D4_9375_(1_400)[email protected][EF16-35mm f_4L IS USM] by A W, on Flickr

190701-120809_5D4_9395_(1_160)[email protected][EF16-35mm f_4L IS USM] by A W, on Flickr

190630-203237_6DIMG_9806A by A W, on Flickr

190630-201336_6DIMG_9787A by A W, on Flickr

190630-201456_6DIMG_9790A by A W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street scene by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Hot Summer Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Xin-En Chapel (Shanghai Free Christian Church Evangelical), #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Street tailor, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Flower delivery man, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Chinese Breakfast Pickup by Taomeister, on Flickr

Dragonboat Festival Dumplings by Taomeister, on Flickr

Awaiting Breakfast by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread about China and Chinese people, YF :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hefei

Technicians preparing for Vacuum Pressure Impregnation on PF6, ASIPP, Hefei, China by Fusion for Energy, on Flickr

IMG_4642.jpg by Helmut Faugel, on Flickr

IMG_4623.jpg by Helmut Faugel, on Flickr

Pigeons of Xiaoyaojin by Andrew Johnston, on Flickr

Hefei by Leeds Alumni, on Flickr

DSC_0413 by Sara Chinaglia, on Flickr

Jinan

Jinan, China by Kel Squire, on Flickr

CHINE JINAN Qianfo shan by Jacqueline GROUARD, on Flickr

HUBIN Lakeside Youth Hostel, Jinan: mulai Rp -* / malam by VLIT VLIT, on Flickr

Jinan Safa Safira by Abraham Arthemius, on Flickr

Moving Merrily by Abraham Arthemius, on Flickr

Jinan by Abraham Arthemius, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Snapshot in Ximending . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

It is a very common social scene that the most convenient way to stop the child go away everywhere in the Supermarket is to give him/her a cell phone to play. by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Nan Shan Plaza Xinyi District,Taipei, A new skyscraper next to 101 Building. The new building’Triangle shape’ Symbolizes two hands close together to express gratitude and pray for Taiwan by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Dummy warning for the passing by pedestrians Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Breaking-boy & girls are practicing street dance /backspin in the cloister of Dr. Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hall. Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qingdao

190629-131457_6DIMG_9425AG by A W, on Flickr

190701-111813_5D4_9375_(1_400)[email protected][EF16-35mm f_4L IS USM] by A W, on Flickr

190701-120809_5D4_9395_(1_160)[email protected][EF16-35mm f_4L IS USM] by A W, on Flickr

190630-203237_6DIMG_9806A by A W, on Flickr

190630-201336_6DIMG_9787A by A W, on Flickr

190630-201456_6DIMG_9790A by A W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

2019-06-FL-215175 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-215111 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-214889 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-214894 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-213980 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-213981 by ACME, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Friday Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Going home by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Friday night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Friday Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shopping, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Nap, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Bites & Brews (restaurant), Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Cards player, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Chinese chess, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Waltz in the park, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

the street by Vinzent, on Flickr

eternal Hong Kong by Vinzent, on Flickr

CAR in Hong Kong by tomosang, on Flickr

alone in HK by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

HK/2019 by 秉樺 吳, on Flickr

HK/2019 by 秉樺 吳, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00789 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00773 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00711 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00690 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00682 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

DSC_3977 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Beautiful young woman serving Chinese tea by joka2000, on Flickr

2019 Digital Taipei活動/夏日電玩展/花博爭艷館/心夢品牌 這次很開心認識好的合作廠商，有許多很棒的動畫公司與遊戲廠商和開發商⋯，還好遇到會講中文的韓國姐姐，很有趣的聊了許多，下次說不定我會去韓國，曾經對於來自我來說比較陌生的數位娛樂產業，希望未來也能發行自家的品牌遊戲或合作��跨界跨界合作KID老師我們可以先嘗試小型App遊戲哈 #DigitalTaipei #夏日電玩展 #花博爭艷館 #愛米莎 #AmisA #アミサ #AlicemisA #心夢品牌 #Hoelex by HOELEX(HC) 浩理斯, on Flickr

台北五指山．遠望平溪東北角方向 by Neon Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSCF7470 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7512 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7401 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_6791 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8497 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7990 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

IMG_1050 by Culture Aperture, on Flickr

_MG_9763 by Culture Aperture, on Flickr

Taking Call by Culture Aperture, on Flickr

_MG_1511 by Culture Aperture, on Flickr

_MG_0653 by Culture Aperture, on Flickr

_MG_0038 by Culture Aperture, on Flickr

_MG_0031 by Culture Aperture, on Flickr

_MG_9583 by Culture Aperture, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

基隆山 by scottlsw, on Flickr

Photo by YiSian Yu, on Flickr

Photo by YiSian Yu, on Flickr

Photo by YiSian Yu, on Flickr

Photo by YiSian Yu, on Flickr

Photo by YiSian Yu, on Flickr

Photo by YiSian Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ottawa Chinatown

DSC03130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

MS Optics Apoqualia-G 28mm f/2 test shot by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Magic hour by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

Chongqing by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Chongqing by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Chongqing by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Chongqing by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Chongqing by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Chongqing by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Chongqing by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

On the Way to Beijing by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

On the Way to Beijing by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

Musical Drama "Gospel Choir 13th Performance" by Jon li, on Flickr

20190714_192910 by Impulse Traveler, on Flickr

China 8.jpg by Malcolm Heaven, on Flickr

20190714_182953 by Impulse Traveler, on Flickr

Beijing_tiananmen (14) by Impulse Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Different colors of bikes and motorcycle but the same black shadow Snatshot in the city. . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot at Ximending by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Mirror Reflection Snapshot by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Homeone36 B&B by hippo ho, on Flickr

Coastline of pingtung by hippo ho, on Flickr

Pray．Charm．Stone Turtle by hippo ho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF9334 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_3013 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_2872 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9793 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9341 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF4181 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fujian province

Xiamen Public Transport Group D-08218D by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Xiamen Public Transport Group D-05095D by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Xiamen - Jimei School Village by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Xiamen Metro (AMTR) - Line 1 - 01A017, Gaoqi by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

City bikes - Xiamen by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Hat Looking Roofward by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Tulou Rooftop Concert by Elrick Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Henan province

洛陽鼓樓 by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Chit Chat by Tim Chong, on Flickr

洛陽麗景門 by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Chinese EV by Tim Chong, on Flickr

龍門石窟 by Tim Chong, on Flickr

盧捨那大像龕 by Tim Chong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Waste acquirer, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Electricians of the shopping mall, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

On the way, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai. by Devlin Cook, on Flickr

Drinking with girls. Taken by #iphone @ #home #Shanghai #China #Zmj2019 #ZmjatSH ********** 2019.5 #homedecor #decoration #plant #life #dailylife #daily #日常 #photooftheday #cozy #phonephotography #season #plant #vsco #vscocam #green #summer #夏 #ikea #wood by Jaye Z, on Flickr

Shanghai Canon AE-1 program by coco926hk, on Flickr

In Shanghai by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

In Shanghai by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hebei province

BiJiaShan77 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

BiJiaShan74 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Untitled by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Hebei by Francois Nadeau, on Flickr

Country Side in Hebei Province, China by Volker Meier, on Flickr

XiaoXiCun, Hebei Province by Paul Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yunnan province

Yunnan - Lugu Lake by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

Sunrise Over the Terrace Field by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Lijiang Village, Yunnan China by David Stevens, on Flickr

Veins of the Earth by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Lugu Lake, Yunnan China by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Baishui River 白水河 by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Yubeng Tibetan Village, Yunnan China by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Friday night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Curtain falls for Cloud Gate's Lin Hwai-min 林懷民 老師告別公演 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

DSC00695 by 0712霜雨, on Flickr

DSC00667 by 0712霜雨, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Bike Repair, Beijing by John Whalen, on Flickr

Beijing by Jeff Sallot, on Flickr

Beijing by Jeff Sallot, on Flickr

Beijing by Jeff Sallot, on Flickr

1216-00 by K. W., on Flickr

1214-32 by K. W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

DSCF2896 by Ray Leung, on Flickr

* by David Davidoff, on Flickr

DSCF2491 by Ray Leung, on Flickr

Untitled by David Davidoff, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei Night by Mike, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei Night by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A local resident uses the clothes recycling bank in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, July 3, 2019. Waste recycling and sorting policies including "no garbage on the ground" and regular recycling are strictly implemented in Taipei to maintain a healthy environment. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)



Photo taken on July 6, 2019 shows waste recycling bags in a zoo in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)



A staff member sorts the garbage in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, July 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)



Local residents walk past a clothes recycling bank in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, July 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night Shift by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Friday Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Hand in hand by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shanghai: Food packing with Oasis Green Food Bank by Bloomberg Service, on Flickr

BOHO bar by Lowcola, on Flickr

Exhausted tourists in the summer heat, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

20190729_Shanghai_B_IMG_3116 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

#selfie Fit time, summer time. Taken by #Google #pixel3 @#Gym #Shanghai #China #上海 #ZmjatSH #Zmj2019 *************** #日常 #dailylife #weekend #fit #workout #training #自撮り #女子 #ポートレート #ポートレート女子 #portrait #nofilter #summer #夏 #週末 #slim #phonephotography #fit by Jaye Z, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

EPACK008 by pradsbabu, on Flickr

Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr

DSC05548-2 by Window Leong, on Flickr

DSC05489 by Window Leong, on Flickr

DSC05481 by Window Leong, on Flickr

DSC05486 by Window Leong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Changsha

Central South University wins ICC Moot Court Competition, Chinese version by International Criminal Court / Cour pénale internationale, on Flickr

Changsa City/China by Danh Portrait, on Flickr

Changsa City/China by Danh Portrait, on Flickr

Xiang Rivers Scenic Belt - Changsha by photogonia, on Flickr

Love Dusk Pavilion on Yuelu Hill 爱晚亭 by photogonia, on Flickr

Love Dusk Pavilion on Yuelu Hill 爱晚亭 · 湖畔 by photogonia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shanghai really makes me appreciate blue sky days. It often means the humidity is low enough that I won’t turn into a wet sponge before reaching a destination in summer heat. It also generally means the air quality is a little lighter and more breathable. by Anne Ruthmann, on Flickr

Shanghai Towers by Vivian Berlanga, on Flickr

Summer by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr

190729-07-Visita-estado-Shanghai-China2 by Ministerio de Transporte, on Flickr

20190729_Shanghai_IMG_3095 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20190729_Shanghai_IMG_3083 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Anhui province

GreenTree Inn Suzhou Xiao County Zheshang Market Express Hotel, Huaibei: mulai Rp 225,400* / malam by VLIT VLIT, on Flickr

GreenTree Alliance Hotel Chizhou Jiuhuashan Shengxiang Jingqu Branch, Chizhou: mulai Rp 215,600* / malam by VLIT VLIT, on Flickr

Lawatan UNIMAS ke Anhui Teching Hospital, China by Universiti Malaysia Sarawak Malaysia, on Flickr

Lawatan UNIMAS ke Anhui Teching Hospital, China by Universiti Malaysia Sarawak Malaysia, on Flickr

Lawatan UNIMAS ke Anhui Teching Hospital, China by Universiti Malaysia Sarawak Malaysia, on Flickr

Before the Holy Week rush (Dagupan Bus Co. Inc. #1530 & Luzon Cisco Transport Inc. #201) by Speed Pro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hunan province

Fenghuang by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Fenghuang by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Fenghuang by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Fenghuang evening hour by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Fenghuang in rain by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr

Fenghuang by Enrico Djakman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

_DSC2291-1-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2285-1-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC1765-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC1793-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9309 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8859 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8852 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8848 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung City

Aerial view of Han Kuo-yu's rally at Taichung 韓國瑜台中造勢大會 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

Aerial view of Taichung city 台中城市與韓國瑜造勢大會 空拍 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

DSC_4098 by 柯富盛_GaryKo, on Flickr

Taiwan Taichung�� by 鎂榳 淞, on Flickr

夜台中 by JasonJason, on Flickr

花博 - 后里森林園區 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr

花博 - 后里森林園區 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung City

2019-07-29 18.20.37 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-07-28 18.25.47 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-07-28 18.05.06 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-07-28 17.46.43 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-07-28 17.37.51 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-07-28 17.33.39 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK


Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

“The drama, the charm and the beauty of Hong Kong is all here-just as is its breathless energy.” – Nury Vittachi, Hong Kong: The City of Dreams #adventuresfirstexplainlater #travel #explore #hongkong by Marcie Nolan-Meddings, on Flickr

IMG_0721 by Taylor Key, on Flickr

Chill Day by Andrius, on Flickr

20190802 Hong Kong 077.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

Untitled by sssilence, on Flickr

coworking space london by Coworking Odoco, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_4592 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8935 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8922 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8917 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9392 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9389 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Working in the summer heat, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

A veiled woman with her son, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Hardware store, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai Traffic Policewomen by Policelady Lover, on Flickr

Shanghai Traffic Policewomen by Policelady Lover, on Flickr

Shanghai Traffic Policewoman by Policelady Lover, on Flickr

Out of battery by Lowcola, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Geng Jie rides up a 999-step stairway on his Motorcycle in Tianmen Mountain, Zhangjiajie, Central China's Hunan province. Geng finishes the challenge in only 56 seconds. (Photo: China News Service/ Wu Guangming)



Geng Jie celebrates riding up a 999-step stairway on his Motorcycle in Tianmen Mountain, Zhangjiajie, Central China's Hunan province. Geng finishes the challenge in only 56 seconds. (Photo: China News Service/ Wu Guangming)





Citizens ride motorbikes in rain in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, August 1, 2019. The city issued a rainstorm warning on Thursday after Typhoon Wipha lands on costal area of the province and brings rain and strong winds. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jiwen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown (my pics)

IMG_9847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9844 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Automobile repair shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Street restaurant, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shanghai ... by Dennis, on Flickr

上海_國金中心-Shanghai IFC(260,250)_11_07 by lee chew, on Flickr

Wall group_201907261408222 by CET Photo Love, on Flickr

Yanan Elevated Road by Lowcola, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

LR700273.jpg by 涅 吉, on Flickr

LR700248.jpg by 涅 吉, on Flickr

LR700236.jpg by 涅 吉, on Flickr

053_IMG_7049 by 新藤凜也, on Flickr

20190810-DSC02252 by Noelas H., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Temple Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Temple Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Temple Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Temple Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Temple Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Temple Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Temple Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

#UmbrellaRevolution #1165 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Deep alley, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Waste acquirer, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Fish vendor and her cat, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Tourists Shanghai 19_1 by Spencer Withrow, on Flickr

Smoke Break Shanghai 8_1 by Spencer Withrow, on Flickr

Temple Tourists Shanghai 16_1 by Spencer Withrow, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

小松美羽 by 張 明偉, on Flickr

小松美羽 by 張 明偉, on Flickr

小松美羽 by 張 明偉, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

retrospective: "i belong to yesteryear" (2006) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "the vanished charm" (2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "healing despair in seclusion" (2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "waiting patiently" (2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "a risky job" (Feb 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "a somber day" (Feb 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Totoro shop by Lowcola, on Flickr

Carrera track by Lowcola, on Flickr

Dan Shanghai by Spencer Withrow, on Flickr

faye by john amm, on Flickr

Shanghai by yanyuzhai, on Flickr

Cannondale . Shanghai . 程小彪 by father TU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC8551-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC8502-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC8454-2 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC5868-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC1973-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF0093 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF0089 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF0087 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4424 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4420 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4416 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Yau Ma Tei by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

ED_07282 by Habitat for Humanity Hong Kong, on Flickr

xbemy17711-1156205799783276544-20190730_211158-img3 by Seulgi Kang, on Flickr

suetying214-1156542070867128320-20190731_192811-img1 by Seulgi Kang, on Flickr

xbemy17711-1156205799783276544-20190730_211158-img2 by Seulgi Kang, on Flickr

psymyboss-1156508369189916673-20190731_171416-img1 by Seulgi Kang, on Flickr

Luvst_09-1156824935131578368-20190801_141211-img2 by Seulgi Kang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC

20190803 Dragon Boat Festival - 300_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190803 Dragon Boat Festival - 1337_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190804 Dragon Boat Festival - 281_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190803 Dragon Boat Festival - 099_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190803 Dragon Boat Festival - 225_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190803 Dragon Boat Festival - 201_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen


Pale Yellow at Laojie by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Yellow Bike with Extensions by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Orange Ballerina with Broom by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Red Lanterns and Tee-Shirt by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Motorbike Headlight and Scaffolding by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

HIgh Heels vs Air Jordan by Elrick Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSCF0166 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF0161 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9888 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9871 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5493 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9635 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

353 Spark-Renault SRT 01E - Audi Sport ABT (2015) by Robert Knight, on Flickr

352 Spark-Renault SRT 01E - Audi Sport ABT (2015) by Robert Knight, on Flickr

000026 by 夏打盹儿 ., on Flickr

000017 by 夏打盹儿 ., on Flickr

Great Wall of China by Wei Yu, on Flickr

welcomeToTheSoftSleeperP1030577.jpg by -i-, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Mido Cafe by tomosang, on Flickr

Mido Cafe by tomosang, on Flickr

Mido Cafe by tomosang, on Flickr

Mido Cafe by tomosang, on Flickr

Mido Cafe by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC2708-2 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC8543-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6334-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2313-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2306-1-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

1c633ea8bf83491185b10013ccea24ac by ANR2008, on Flickr

8cfb5cc8dd0f4cdeb3698e97178dfb85 by ANR2008, on Flickr

Chongqing by Joy Luo, on Flickr

Chongqing by Joy Luo, on Flickr

shopping is serious business by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

WSC2019_Excursion_HR_0073 by WorldSkills, on Flickr

WSC2019_Excursion_HR_0072 by WorldSkills, on Flickr

21.03.2019 - Taïpei (136) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hsinchu City, Taiwan

20190808_Minox 35GT-_FUJIS 200_2018 JUE BOLO (6) by 決 陳, on Flickr

20190808_Minox 35GT-_FUJIS 200_2018 JUE BOLO (13) by 決 陳, on Flickr

20190808_Minox 35GT-_FUJIS 200_2018 JUE BOLO (11) by 決 陳, on Flickr

3 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan City, Taiwan

Post Office by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Plummer cutie by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Blood Donation Campaign by Moos Wu, on Flickr

801A6894 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr

Blood Donation Campaign by Moos Wu, on Flickr

801A6877 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung City, Taiwan

台中街景 Taichung Streetscape 291 by 葉 正道 Ben（busy）, on Flickr

綠色瀑布-台中市龍井區-Green fall, Longjing, Taichung City, Taiwan by Roger W., on Flickr

花博 - 后里森林園區 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr

Rainbow Village, Taichung City, Taiwan by Angelika Szostak, on Flickr

Rainbow Village, Taichung City, Taiwan by Angelika Szostak, on Flickr

Rainbow Village, Taichung City, Taiwan by Angelika Szostak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung City, Taiwan

2019-08-15 12.41.25 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-08-13 12.34.41 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-08-06 10.26.49-1 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-08-08 18.16.23 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-08-07 22.49.52 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-07-28 17.46.43 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

The International 2019 Dota® 2 Championships by Dota 2 The International, on Flickr

The International 2019 Dota® 2 Championships by Dota 2 The International, on Flickr

The International 2019 Dota® 2 Championships by Dota 2 The International, on Flickr

The International 2019 Dota® 2 Championships by Dota 2 The International, on Flickr

The International 2019 Dota® 2 Championships by Dota 2 The International, on Flickr

The International 2019 Dota® 2 Championships by Dota 2 The International, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_0518 by Tung Son Nguyen, on Flickr

DSC_0245 by Tung Son Nguyen, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by Tung Son Nguyen, on Flickr

DSC_0530 by Tung Son Nguyen, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by Tung Son Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qingdao

Cart Reader by Edward Hoover, on Flickr

2019_07_Qingdao_Kodak Vision3 5207 motion picture film_Zeiss Biogon 28/2.8 ZM by Ting Peng, on Flickr

2019_07_Qingdao_Kodak Vision3 5207 motion picture film_Zeiss Biogon 28/2.8 ZM by Ting Peng, on Flickr

2019_07_Qingdao_Kodak Vision3 5207 motion picture film_Zeiss Biogon 28/2.8 ZM by Ting Peng, on Flickr

2019_07_Qingdao_Kodak Vision3 5207 motion picture film_Zeiss Biogon 28/2.8 ZM by Ting Peng, on Flickr

2019_07_Qingdao_Kodak Vision3 5207 motion picture film_Zeiss Biogon 28/2.8 ZM by Ting Peng, on Flickr

2019 07 11 - Kina Qingdao - 016 by Krisztian Hegedüs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

Raffle square by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

weddiing photograper in Chongqing @work by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

boathotel by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Chinese way of relaxing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Hard working woman by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Enlightened bridge in Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

body focus by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong Tram Party by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tram Party by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tram Party by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tram Party by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tram Party by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tram Party by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

逆光最高 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

逆光最高 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

長長der by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Cheongsam Beauty, Take a break by the lake by yanyuzhai, on Flickr

Shanghai Cheongsam Beauty, An Insurance Ad by yanyuzhai, on Flickr

Shanghai Cheongsam Beauty, Blossom age by yanyuzhai, on Flickr

Shanghai Cheongsam Beauty, A Wine Ad by yanyuzhai, on Flickr

Shanghai Cheongsam Beauty, A Cigarette Ad by yanyuzhai, on Flickr

Shanghai Cheongsam Beauty, A Happy Miss by yanyuzhai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_5183 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5182 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5179 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4904 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8385 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8556 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hill Road by tomosang, on Flickr

Hill Road by tomosang, on Flickr

Hill Road by tomosang, on Flickr

Hill Road by tomosang, on Flickr

Hill Road by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

_DSC1500-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC3329-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC3234-1-已修復 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC7206-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6334-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_5216 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5211 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5203 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5201 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9817 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9811 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

View from the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macau by Keane Li, on Flickr

Historic Center of Macau in the Rain by Keane Li, on Flickr

Macau by John Kwee, on Flickr

Macau by Will Wang, on Flickr

macau by Sehyun Kim, on Flickr

macau by B McIntyre, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong Disneyland by Keane Li, on Flickr

Hong Kong Disneyland by Keane Li, on Flickr

Hong Kong Disneyland by Keane Li, on Flickr

Around Hong Kong - Friends in SoHo by Keane Li, on Flickr

Around Hong Kong - Central by Keane Li, on Flickr

Kowloon B&W by Keane Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Pudong Shanghai & Oriental Pearl TV Tower by Keane Li, on Flickr

Yuyuan Garden Shanghai by Keane Li, on Flickr

Food Shop in Yuyuan Garden by Keane Li, on Flickr

Chinese Woman Dancing in Century Square Shanghai by Keane Li, on Flickr

Tall Shanghai Towers in Pudong by Keane Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

個人寫真-米其林 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

個人寫真-米其林 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

個人寫真-米其林 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

個人寫真-米其林 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

台北市中心的宮殿—中正紀念堂 #canontw攝影分享 #canon_taiwan #中正紀念堂 #��M5+11-22mm by Mr.Watson0808, on Flickr

Kaohsiung_004 by Monika Sabina, on Flickr

IMG_6489 by cesar harada, on Flickr

IMG_6402 by cesar harada, on Flickr

Reflecting From A Distance by alex in bkny, on Flickr

2019/8/28/W by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Over there by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

"That was so creepy" by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Mongkok at night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Old street, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Grocery, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Steamed buns shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Smoking, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Snack shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Baby carriage, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY Chinatown which is the largest Chinatown in NA.

IMG_6147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunch in a tiny Chinese restaurant in Uptown Manhatten.

20190830_131400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190830_131541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190830_131626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190830_132050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Another Chinese restaurant in the same area.

IMG_5892 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Chinatown

20190831_125540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190831_125550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190831_125604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190831_125614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190831_130023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190831_130113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

2019-09-FL-222573 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-222561 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-222564 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-222560 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-222543 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-222536 by ACME, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

street by TaoTzu Chang, on Flickr

okinawa by TaoTzu Chang, on Flickr

temple by TaoTzu Chang, on Flickr

three cat by TaoTzu Chang, on Flickr

ring by TaoTzu Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Off work by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Rainy night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01655 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01612 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01609 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01602 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01601 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01597 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY Chinatown.

IMG_6199 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6202 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Over there by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Fruits shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Cleaning, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Old street, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Pick up the clothes, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Sanitation workers, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin

0911-4MP35mm2 IV.tif by 又见|PENG, on Flickr

After military training by Weissherz, on Flickr

Group selfies by Weissherz, on Flickr

Under the star by Weissherz, on Flickr

Riverside Nightlife by Weissherz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY Chinatown

IMG_6205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF9738 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9955 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9944 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9941 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9427 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY Chinatown

IMG_6205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr

Colori in città. by Manuel Pappacena, on Flickr

La biblioteca. by Manuel Pappacena, on Flickr

Le capsule. by Manuel Pappacena, on Flickr

Guangzhou library by ChenXi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

DSC_0588_00009 by JinSoo Choi, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-221566 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-221598 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-221539 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-09-FL-221540 by ACME, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

Chongqing by Joy Luo, on Flickr

Chongqing by Joy Luo, on Flickr

CHONGQING by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

Chongqing by sinonerds, on Flickr

CHONGQING by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

CHONGQING by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY Chinatown

IMG_6211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Tai O village by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Tai O village by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Tai O village by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Tai O village by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

ED_09564 by Habitat for Humanity Hong Kong, on Flickr

Tai O village by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

L1001448 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

L1001446 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Manibdro by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

schirmchen by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

restaurant3 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Delegația parlamentară a vizitat Centrul expozițional al companiei Huawei din Beijing by Parlamentul Republicii Moldova, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

pearl tower by Hortencia Montemayor, on Flickr

Shanghai Modern, 12 Newport Place, London WC2H 7PR by Mr Wrong, on Flickr

Shanghai Modern, 12 Newport Place, London WC2H 7PR by Mr Wrong, on Flickr

Red_Night_Shanghai_12092019_06 by Salone del Mobile.Milano, on Flickr

Red_Night_Shanghai_12092019_09 by Salone del Mobile.Milano, on Flickr

Red_Night_Shanghai_12092019_14 by Salone del Mobile.Milano, on Flickr

Red_Night_Shanghai_12092019_03 by Salone del Mobile.Milano, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY Chinatown

IMG_6217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhan

Chine-Wuhan-2 by Clélia Lenoble, on Flickr

Chine-Wuhan-11 by Clélia Lenoble, on Flickr

Chine-Wuhan-23 by Clélia Lenoble, on Flickr

Chine-Wuhan-20 by Clélia Lenoble, on Flickr

Chine-Wuhan-24 by Clélia Lenoble, on Flickr

TIME STOOD STILL WHILE WAITING PATIENTLY ON THE BANK OF THE MIGHTY YANGTZE RIVER (Wuhan, China) --- the military sitting quietly between urban prosperity and envious rural communities. by Charles R. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing

Ming tombs by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr

Ming tombs by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr

Ming tombs by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr

The Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders by Fabiana et Moïse, on Flickr

Nanjing by snappyjosh, on Flickr

#1 南京古城牆 by 韋廷 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY Chinatown

IMG_6223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG-20190901-WA0033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG-20190901-WA0030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG-20190901-WA0029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless�� by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_2892 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9472 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9469 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF9296 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7094 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7092 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsing

DSC01858 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01857 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01845 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01840 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01835 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC01826 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Tiring evening, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

The woman who sells aquatic products is preparing for her supper. #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Nap, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Street tailor and her client, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Textile shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Vegetable shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

retrospective: "different means..." (Nov 2006) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"if i were young..." by hugo poon, on Flickr

8.31 the hong kong club by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "so..." (Feb 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "bewildered" (April 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "i belong to yesteryear" (May 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harbin

Pink, Harbin, MiniMini, Jack Dixon & Company and Scotts of Harborne - High Street, Harborne by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

La pesca by ParrocchiaCarmineUd, on Flickr

Harbin, China by Emily Tasaka, on Flickr

St. Sophia Cathedral, Harbin by Emily Tasaka, on Flickr

Love at St. Sophia Cathedral, Harbin by Emily Tasaka, on Flickr

Fantastic Place to Park by MichaelFuller.ca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

Aerial view of Lungshan Temple by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

Aerial view of Lungshan Temple by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

Aerial view of Lungshan Temple by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

Aerial view of Lungshan Temple by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

Guangzhou by Jerry Skinner, on Flickr

Guangzhou by Jerry Skinner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Taipei, Taiwan by Crash Test Mike, on Flickr

台北光之饗宴 by Michael, on Flickr

Tajwan Tapei Hwahsi market by Katarzyna Koreń, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_4079 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF5856 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF5854 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF5853 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7122 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4081 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhan

Qiang Wang by WTB Gallery, on Flickr

Qiang Wang by WTB Gallery, on Flickr

Qiang Wang by WTB Gallery, on Flickr

Qiang Wang by WTB Gallery, on Flickr

Qiang Wang by WTB Gallery, on Flickr

Qiang Wang by WTB Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF5905 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF5902 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF5898 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7142 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7156 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7155 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC2715-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2675-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2662-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2677-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2644-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Sunset hour by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Rainy day by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shanghai 2019 by guyrie11, on Flickr

Shanghai 2019 by guyrie11, on Flickr

2019 AAC Gala Dinner by AAC Golf, on Flickr

2019 AAC Gala Dinner by AAC Golf, on Flickr

2019 AAC Gala Dinner by AAC Golf, on Flickr

The Best Images from Round 3 by AAC Golf, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Ocean Park by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Ocean Park by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Ocean Park by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Ocean Park by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Ocean Park by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Ocean Park by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

70_krankenschwester by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

70_XT2J0202 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

#tlrtuesday no. 121: Kids with the flag, Beijing by Nick De Marco, on Flickr

70_markt by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

China displays new ballistic missile by Sator Tenet, on Flickr

70_chaoyangmenqiao by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

70_jinbao-jie by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

9月最後一天 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

9月最後一天 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown

IMG_0340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

39571-Foshan by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

39574-Foshan by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Mobiles (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr

39610-Foshan by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

39391-Foshan by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

城中村風景 by Michael Chau, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Beijing by Michael, on Flickr

metro_yonghegomg by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Great Wall 03, Beijing, PRC by zwzzjim, on Flickr

70_dongdan3 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

flag by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

DSCF8003.jpg by ObSwTr, on Flickr

DSCF7985.jpg by ObSwTr, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Taiwan2019-1064666 by Giacomo Pagani, on Flickr

Taiwan2019-1064669 by Giacomo Pagani, on Flickr

Taiwan2019-1064714 by Giacomo Pagani, on Flickr

Taiwan2019-1064694 by Giacomo Pagani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

LM14852,dg,新店渡船頭,新店渡,渡口,浮筒式自行車道,新店自行車道,新店溪,碧潭風景區,新北市,新店區 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr

LM16438,新店渡船頭,碧潭渡船頭,新店擺渡,新店渡,渡口,新店溪,碧潭風景區,新北市,新店區 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr

LM16437,新店渡船頭,碧潭渡船頭,新店擺渡,新店渡,渡口,新店溪,碧潭風景區,新北市,新店區 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr

LM14848,dg,新店渡船頭,新店渡,渡口,浮筒式自行車道,新店自行車道,新店溪,碧潭風景區,新北市,新店區 by 莊 信賢, on Flickr

Driving Highway 11, East Coast Taiwan by bycolley, on Flickr

桃園竹圍海邊 by Jing-Chen Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

chat by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

strassenfegerin by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

wohnhaus cafa by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

diablo_L1001989 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Himmelstempel by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Lights shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Street corner, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Pick up the clothes, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Tricycle, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Vegetable shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Mini shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC2152-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2091-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC1492-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC1451-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC4648-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou

Hangzhou, China Yuang Opera House, 2018 by Graham Hart, on Flickr

China Hangzhou P1035006 by philipjhughes, on Flickr

China Hangzhou P1035039 by philipjhughes, on Flickr

hangzhou by gilles vaesen, on Flickr

Hangzhou scenes by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

Presentación del grupo artístico del Shenzhen República Popular de China by Cancillería Venezuela, on Flickr

Presentación del grupo artístico del Shenzhen República Popular de China by Cancillería Venezuela, on Flickr

Presentación del grupo artístico del Shenzhen República Popular de China by Cancillería Venezuela, on Flickr

Presentación del grupo artístico de Shenzhen en el manco del 70 aniversario de la fundación de la República Popular China by Cancillería Venezuela, on Flickr

Presentación del grupo artístico del Shenzhen República Popular de China by Cancillería Venezuela, on Flickr

Presentación del grupo artístico del Shenzhen República Popular de China by Cancillería Venezuela, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

Untitled by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

Untitled by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

Maruko 外拍 by Alex Chang, on Flickr

Maruko 外拍 by Alex Chang, on Flickr

Maruko 外拍 by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

DSCF5961 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF5953 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF5949 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bangkok Chinatown

2019_9_29 (048) by Eugene's Image Garden, on Flickr

2019_9_29 (027) by Eugene's Image Garden, on Flickr

2019_9_29 (008) by Eugene's Image Garden, on Flickr

Soi Nana near Chinatown. Bangkok by anilegna, on Flickr

Teens of Thailand. Soi Nana near Chinatown. Bangkok by anilegna, on Flickr

Night life by Tomasz Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Dalle sfilate allo street style: le scarpe si portano spaiate! by Margie Hasson, on Flickr

05 by TungShuen Kwok, on Flickr

74482A60-5B3F-4B46-844D-945A47C4FCC3 by Anastasia Galushko, on Flickr

5B82C903-EF56-4106-AB4B-F79BE89959B2 by Anastasia Galushko, on Flickr

21BF7B84-7FDA-4CC5-A8C8-461DE6344FAF by Anastasia Galushko, on Flickr

98927C38-F6EB-4F47-BAA1-A6847FB99002 by Anastasia Galushko, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Off work by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

One-eyed by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Before sun rest by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Longines FEI Jumping World Cup™ 2019 China League Final, Beijing by Fédération Equestre Internationale, on Flickr

Longines FEI Jumping World Cup™ 2019 China League Final, Beijing by Fédération Equestre Internationale, on Flickr

Longines FEI Jumping World Cup™ 2019 China League Final, Beijing by Fédération Equestre Internationale, on Flickr

Zahnarzt by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

obey propaganda by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

kaefigkauf by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Lennon wall by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Sunshine by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

When the street light faded by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Can you keep a secret? by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr

OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr

OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC2527-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2527-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2532-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2516-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC3505-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong 1997 by john douglass, on Flickr

Wrightbus StreetDeck with KMB CityRed Heartbeat Livery by Chung Leung, on Flickr

Shopfront - Food Factory 食街公房工坊, Melbourne by Alpha, on Flickr

Simple decor - Food Factory 食街公房工坊, Melbourne by Alpha, on Flickr

Roast duck and pork display - Food Factory 食街公房工坊, Melbourne by Alpha, on Flickr

Order and pay at the counter - Food Factory 食街公房工坊, Melbourne by Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0512 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

IMG_0504 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

IMG_0491 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

IMG_0474 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

IMG_0473 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

IMG_0477 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan City, Taiwan

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

3 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

4 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

5 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

6 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung City, Taiwan

IMG_0085 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

IMG_0084 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-10-06 15.18.48 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-10-06 19.54.28 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-10-03 17.17.59 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-10-03 17.19.06 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

DSCF0924 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF6013 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF6009-2 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF6005 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF0912 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF0911 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Taipei by Jim Purbrick, on Flickr

Taipei by Juan Manuel Agudo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSC02438 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC02392 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC02643 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC02641 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC02631 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

Mountainous Terrain City l Chongqing, China by kenneth chin, on Flickr

Photo Sep 10, 7 40 18 PM by Glenn Jones, on Flickr

Corn Grinder by Glenn Jones, on Flickr

Photo Sep 10, 7 30 30 PM by Glenn Jones, on Flickr

Photo Sep 10, 7 33 26 PM by Glenn Jones, on Flickr

Photo Sep 10, 7 36 21 PM by Glenn Jones, on Flickr

Photo Sep 10, 7 35 42 PM by Glenn Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

victory by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

krokodil by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

gucci-meat by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

sanlunche by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Beijing New International Airport by Chr P, on Flickr

Departure Level, Beijing New International Airport by Chr P, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Tai Kok Tsui by tomosang, on Flickr

Tai Kok Tsui by tomosang, on Flickr

Tai Kok Tsui by tomosang, on Flickr

Tai Kok Tsui by tomosang, on Flickr

Tai Kok Tsui by tomosang, on Flickr

Tai Kok Tsui by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos taken on Oct. 12, 2019 shows an international universities dragon boat race held in Suiyang County, Southwest China's Guizhou Province.







Over 360 students from 23 universities including Stanford University, the University of Sydney, the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology, Fu Jen Catholic University, Peking University and Tsinghua University competed in the race. (Photos: China News Service/Qu Honglun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Jessie by john amm, on Flickr

Jessie by john amm, on Flickr

Jessie by john amm, on Flickr

Window to the soul by john amm, on Flickr

Jessie by john amm, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

China Shenzhen by cellphoneshow, on Flickr

DSC_0588_00009 by JinSoo Choi, on Flickr

Shenzhen 白石洲，a place soon becomes a memory by Qixin Zhang, on Flickr

Shenzhen 白石洲，a place soon becomes a memory by Qixin Zhang, on Flickr

Shenzhen 白石洲，a place soon becomes a memory by Qixin Zhang, on Flickr

sommer 2019 China-Indian - rough selection 72-IMG_2627_ by Espa Da, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

It's getting cold by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

TaiJi by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

tanz by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Beijing, Oct-2019 by Mitch Altman, on Flickr

Beijing, Oct-2019 by Mitch Altman, on Flickr

Beijing, Oct-2019 by Mitch Altman, on Flickr

Beijing, Oct-2019 by Mitch Altman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old images of Shanghai

Chine China Postcard, Shanghai, 1979 Petrochemical Complex by Mémoire 2Cité vol 97, on Flickr

Chine China Postcard, Shanghai, 1979 Petrochemical Complex, Sence of Living Quarters by Mémoire 2Cité vol 97, on Flickr

Chine China Postcard, Shanghai, 1979 Petrochemical Complex, Jinshan Hotel by Mémoire 2Cité vol 97, on Flickr

Chine China Postcard, Shanghai, 1979 Petrochemical Complex, Hospital by Mémoire 2Cité vol 97, on Flickr

Old Shanghai by fabio_is_enough?, on Flickr

Old Shanghai by David Wilmot, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

DSC_5834 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5833 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5832 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5831 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5818 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5813 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Malaysia

Light and Shadow Path by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Cycle of Life by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Malaysia Genting highland by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Standing Pagoda by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Inle Lake Sunset Zone by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK 2

Olympic Station by tomosang, on Flickr

Hoi Fai Road Promenade by tomosang, on Flickr

Hoi Fai Road Promenade by tomosang, on Flickr

Hoi Fai Road Garden by tomosang, on Flickr

Hoi Fai Road Garden by tomosang, on Flickr

Hoi Fai Road Garden by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Mini Fan by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

After school by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Wandering around by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

1rd_MACAU_BY_Doun by Rosi Valencio, on Flickr

Macau大三巴 by ricotse2253, on Flickr

20190930_185626 by Roy Seivwright, on Flickr

IMG_8196 by Roy Seivwright, on Flickr

IMG_8199 by Roy Seivwright, on Flickr

IMG_8206 - Copy by Roy Seivwright, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sketcher, #Berlin by Runen LIU, on Flickr

DSC03221 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03269 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03262 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

IMG_20191019_073702-01 by drifterus, on Flickr

2019_1019_09101300-01 by drifterus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

DSCF1293 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

20191019-_DMW5017 by Tony0613, on Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower 20191019-4 by William Chung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

TempleStreet at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Shanghai Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Shanghai Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Shanghai Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Shanghai Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Shanghai Street at Night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

an elegant lady。MTR。HK by dinocamera, on Flickr

Wong Chuk Hang, Hong Kong #hk by truptinilange, on Flickr

Wong Chuk Hang, Hong Kong #hk by truptinilange, on Flickr

Wong Chuk Hang, Hong Kong #hk by truptinilange, on Flickr

Wong Chuk Hang, Hong Kong #hk by truptinilange, on Flickr

First day of use --- footbridge linking Blocks X and Z, HK PolyU by ekfdang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

WIPO Director General at Shanghai International Business Leaders' Advisory Council by World Intellectual Property Organization, on Flickr

2019-1020 (250) SHANGHAI Moa Zedong Pudong universiteit by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (248) SHANGHAI Maker Carnival dag 3 by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (242) SHANGHAI Maker Carnival dag 3 by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (241) SHANGHAI Maker Carnival dag 3 by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (243) SHANGHAI Maker Carnival dag 3 by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03468 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03456 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03453 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03439 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03436 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

K by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr

fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr

fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03391 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03382 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03352 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03578 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03568 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC03627 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr

fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr

fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr

嘉義市 fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr

嘉義市 fujic200 Chinon belami af by SC YANG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

sun on the E-Bike by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

2019-1020 (213) SHANGHAI Pudong markt by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (214) SHANGHAI Post by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (261) SHANGHAI hotel Crown Plaza by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (259) SHANGHAI hotel Crown Plaza by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (207) SHANGHAI Pudong markt by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2019-1020 (209) SHANGHAI Pudong markt by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Fortress Hill by tomosang, on Flickr

Oi! by tomosang, on Flickr

Oi! by tomosang, on Flickr

Oi! by tomosang, on Flickr

Oil Street, North Point by tomosang, on Flickr

Causeway Bay by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bangkok Chinatown

Dark Alley by MSM_K_JP, on Flickr

Bangkok China Town by MSM_K_JP, on Flickr

Bangkok China Town by MSM_K_JP, on Flickr

People of bangkok by Piotr Rataj, on Flickr

Popcorn – Coming soon to a movie theater near you. by Goran Ehren, on Flickr

Urban Decay in Bangkok's Chinatown by Stilgherrian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Singapore_109 by Storm Bear, on Flickr

Singapore_114 by Storm Bear, on Flickr

Singapore_112 by Storm Bear, on Flickr

Singapore_110 by Storm Bear, on Flickr

Singapore_111 by Storm Bear, on Flickr

Singapore_116 by Storm Bear, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

It's shopping day by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_5815 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF1337 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saigon Chinatown

Eine Einheimische Frau mit Reishut durchstöbert die Märkte in Ho Chi Minh City by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Blessings of Thien Hau Temple in Ho Chi Minh City by Drew Robinson, on Flickr

Straßenverkäufer vor dem On Lang Pagoda Tempel in Saigon by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Vietnam G5 photos by Stephanie Neely, on Flickr

Ba Thien Hau Temple - Pagoda of the Lady Thien Hau by David, on Flickr

Ho Chi Minh City - old shopping area by Paul Appeldorn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

369台南行 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

105的焦段真有趣(?) by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

貝克宅 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

DSC06490 by 輝灑攝采, on Flickr

DSC06495 by 輝灑攝采, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

DSCF1324 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF1321 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF1097 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Somewhere in China

Woman on Spiral Staircase by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Huang in his Studio by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Woman with Cigar by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Blue and Red Tunics by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Tulou Rooftop Concert by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Hat Looking Roofward by Elrick Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taitung



hkskyline said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Shifen Waterfalls by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Shifen Waterfalls by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Shifen Waterfalls by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Shifen Waterfalls by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Rizal Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Rizal Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dalian



hkskyline said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC Chinatown

20190905_185804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_185750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_185446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_185410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_185108 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Mirror reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

  by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Dadaocheng by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot in the rain by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Tough team work under hot weather Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong Tramways by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tramways by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tramways by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tramways by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tramways by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tramways by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown

20170409_114306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_114341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_114531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Waiting for Ramen by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

wednesday night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Tokyo Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_5876 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5874 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_5873 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF1412 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF1411 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF1408 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC Chinatown

20190905_184953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Kafe Karfa by #photobythomas, on Flickr

Kafe Karfa by #photobythomas, on Flickr

Beijing by Global Relay, on Flickr

Cal vs Beijing by Flickred!, on Flickr

WIPO Director General Meets Vice Mayor of Beijing by World Intellectual Property Organization, on Flickr

Suzhou Street by loxias, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC4115-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC4189-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC4181-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC4282-1返途 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC4281-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC4266-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_4005 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4004 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4003 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4002 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_3999 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC Chinatown

20190905_184707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184624 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190905_184501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Off work by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Off work by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

On the street by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Ginza by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Local women learn embroidery at a workshop in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 18, 2019. 



The 5-year-old girl Yang Dongning draws pictures while her mother is taking an embroidery class at a workshop in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 18, 2019.



Local women take photos of their embroidery work.

Since this April, a night school has been carried out by local government to train rural women in embroidery so as to improve their ability to get rid of poverty. So far, five half-month courses have been held, with nearly 400 women got trained to master the skills. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children take part in a loop-casting game during a crab festival for children in Hongqiao Town, Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children make bubbles during a crab festival for children in Hongqiao Town, Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)







Children take part in a crab festival for children in Hongqiao Town, Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dongfeng's HS7 on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019 in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Nov 14. [Photo/VCG]

Wuhan Motor Show 2019 kicked off at the Wuhan International Expo Center on Nov 12, and will be open through Nov 17 according to the show's website.



New energy models from SAIC Volkswagen on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A Honda Acura on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A Cadillac CT5 on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Passenger cars, commercial vehicles, auto components and after-sales products will be on display in the Wuhan-based auto show, aiming to promote the development of automotive industry, provide opportunity for trade and extend market for exhibitors.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

The haggle between the katydids seller and the costumer, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Noodle house, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Street restaurant, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Bead stringing, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Halal hotpot restaurant, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Birds market, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province, enjoy the natural scenery made by frost. [Photos by Bai Xuewei / for chinadaily.com.cn]



A tourist poses for photos in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province. [Photo by Bai Xuewei / for chinadaily.com.cn]



The first frost this year has turned Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province, into an otherworldly land, after heavy snowfall and sharp drop of temperature in the early winter.[Photo by Yang Xingguo / for chinadaily.com.cn]

Located right by the Songhua River, the spectacular scene appears when water vapor from the river meets cold air.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF3768 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3817 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4188 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4182 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4180 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3815 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sun Lixue spent eight years building a wooden car with hands. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]





The car model is 1934 Mercedes 500K Special Roadster. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]

Sun Lixue, a 62-year-old carpenter from Tieling, Liaoning province, spent eight years building a sports car out of wood. The wooden car cost him more than 200,000 yuan ($28,430) and years of self-learning from internet.



Sun Lixue is assembling his wooden car. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]

Sun began to learn carpentry from his father at the age of 16. But he was fascinated with the idea of combining modern technology with tradition.

It was 10 years ago when he was surfing online that he found a brand-new world of creative carpentry.

"I discovered that my foreign counterparts could make almost everything with wood. So I thought I could too," said Sun. He decided to create one car with hands.

He started learning typing from scratch and taught himself ergonomics via the internet. Sun completely devoted the past eight years to his car.

"I hope this wooden car could be displayed out of the village and be appreciated by experts both at home and abroad," Sun said.



Sun Lixue is working on a wooden bicycle. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]

_Li Dingdian contributed to this story._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students study for the upcoming national postgraduate entrance examination at the University of South China, in Hengyang, Central China's Hunan province, on Nov 21, 2019. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

The macau casino tycoon and his 4 wives

Hà Hồng Sân – ông hoàng của đế chế casino Macau lừng lẫy by Kèo Nhanh, on Flickr

Macau shop owner by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Macau Streets by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

澳門・沙梨頭市政綜合大樓 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・沙梨頭市政綜合大樓 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

Macau apartments by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

the cycle of death and rebirth by cristian, on Flickr

Sims Villa by CS Tee, on Flickr

Buddah Tooth Relic Temple by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

Potato Head Bar by Roberto Crucitti, on Flickr

Young skateboarder at Far East Plaza, Scotts Road Singapore 19 November 2019. Canon 60D/Canon EF-S 15-85mm f3.5-5.6L IS USM. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai BFC by Yee Kim, on Flickr

JR Ueno Station by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Artists perform at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019. The Chinese Embassy in Kuwait organized Friday evening "China Night" cultural activities to promote mutual understanding between the two countries. (Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



A chef makes Lanzhou-style Lamian (hand-pulled noodle) at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019.(Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



People visit a Chinese traditional culture exhibition at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019. (Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



People visit a photo show on the Chinese enterprises at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019. (Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



Children perform at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019.(Photo by Asad/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People watch performance on Pingyao old street in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 23, 2019. Pingyao old street was officially opened after two years of comprehensive renovation. 







The renovated street fully retains the style of the 1970s and 1980s. After the transformation of the old street, it has also introduced a variety of commercial formats such as traditional cakes, tea, Chinese food, western food, cultural innovation and non-staple food retail, turning into a cultural block with beautiful environment, rich formats and diversified culture. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

​


Artists perform at the opening ceremony of the 13th China Chongqing Yangtze River Three Gorges (Wushan) International Red Leaf Festival in Wushan County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Nov. 22, 2019. 







The red leaf festival kicked off here Friday, and will last until Dec. 30. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

A waste picker in the very centre of #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Noodle house, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Katydids (big crickets) seller, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Katydids (big crickets) seller, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Daoist priest fortune teller, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Back kitchen, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

edited


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman from Tajikistan displays her country's national dress at a costume competition in Beijing, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo/China News Service]



Children prepare to go curling at the "Ice Cube", the National Aquatics Center in Beijing, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Foreign students learn about picking and weighing traditional Chinese medicinal herbs at a TCM center in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A truck clears snow on a street in Mudanjiang, Heilongjiang province, on Dec 11, 2019, after a heavy snowfall hit the area. [Photo by Zhang Chunxiang/For China Daily]



The State ceremony for the National Memorial Day for Nanjing Massacre Victims is held at the memorial hall for the massacre victims in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2019. [Photo by Cui Xiao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China town, Bangkok by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Tuktuk in Chinatown Bangko by Mathilde Lemoine, on Flickr

A busy small street eatery, Kunming old town, Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Kunming old town, Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr

A small street eatery, Kunming old town, Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Newly married, Kunming, Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

The Kiss by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

The Kiss by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

_DSC5006-2 by BAC, on Flickr

_DSC4999 by BAC, on Flickr

_DSC4940 by BAC, on Flickr

_DSC4904 by BAC, on Flickr

Smile by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Sunny Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Sunny Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Foxy girl by dzi yahaya, on Flickr

Out of box by dzi yahaya, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by jonmanjiro, on Flickr

Shanghai by sam chua, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by jonmanjiro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chan Pui Man (1st R) acts as a volunteer during her spare time at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 21, 2019. Chan, born in 1999 in Macao, is a student at the Faculty of Business Administration of the University of Macao. As Chan said, nowadays Macao has greatly promoted the development of its higher education, with more students being willing to stay here to continue their study after high school. In her eyes, Macao has become more international, with more foreign companies and skyscrapers appearing here and more people know about it. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Chan Pui Man (R) discusses with a classmate during break at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 21, 2019.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Chan Pui Man (C) walks with classmates at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 21, 2019.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Chan Pui Man (1st L) and classmates take part in an activity at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 18, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The photo taken on December 11, 2019 shows miniature sculptures of ancient buildings of Xi'an city made by Liang Huaide. 







Liang, a 80-year-old man from Xi'an, Shaanxi province, spent over 20 years making the 200:1 miniature complex building, which includes the city's landmarks like Giant Wild Goose Pagoda, the Bell Tower and Drum Tower. Made with mortise-tenon joint structures, Liang's work consists of 100,000 parts. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

vr rodeo by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

20191205_092513126_iOS by Taro Odawara, on Flickr

20191205_102343938_iOS by Taro Odawara, on Flickr

20191205_102329722_iOS by Taro Odawara, on Flickr

20191205_100538642_iOS by Taro Odawara, on Flickr

20191205_093134200_iOS by Taro Odawara, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

Life's Weight by Angelo Franchini, on Flickr

Waiting for Godot by Angelo Franchini, on Flickr

Street Food in Chongqing 重慶, China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr

Mindfully Browsing by Angelo Franchini, on Flickr

#280 - Chongqing Zoo by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8235 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_8591L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_7019L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_4649L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_4828L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

DSCF1416 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr

DSCF1293 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr

DSCF1296 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr

DSCF1326 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr

DSCF1321 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr

DSCF1273 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr

DSCF1440 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students have PE class at the Pui Ching Middle School in Macao, south China, March 21, 2019. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. Over the past two decades, the special administrative region has made great strides in economic development and achieved prosperity and stability under the "one country, two systems" principle. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



People visit the Ruins of St. Paul's complex in Macao, south China, Dec. 12, 2019. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



A flag-raising ceremony is held at the Hou Kong Middle School in Macao, south China, Nov. 18, 2019. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Aerial photo taken on Oct. 23, 2019 shows the Macao Tower in Macao, south China. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



People visit the Golden Lotus Square in Macao, south China, Dec. 13, 2019.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Li Liuping works at her store in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Seven years ago, Li Liuping returned to her hometown with 60,000 yuan that she had saved from working in Guangdong to start running a store featuring local specialties in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.



Li Liuping and her staff package oranges at the store in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 13, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Li Liuping purchases local specialty products including edible fungus and dried bamboo shoots in Mulong village of Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li's business has grown, thanks to support from anti-poverty policies as well as the increasing popularity in the market of local specialties including oranges, lucid ganoderma and shiitake mushrooms.

This year, Li was elected president of an association for young entrepreneurs in Luzhai county.

Now, Li's brick-and-mortar store has expanded to more than 300 square meters in the county, and she has sold more than 10,000 local specialty products annually around China through her online store.

Moreover, she has also helped other low-income families in the county sell products to leave behind poverty.



Li Liuping and her staff take a promotional video at an orange orchard in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Li Liuping and her staff at the store in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manila Chinatown

Manila: Binondo by Dico Calingal, on Flickr

Manila Chinatown by zsiga667, on Flickr

Binondo: Filipino-Chinese Friendship Arch by Dico Calingal, on Flickr

How to go to Lucky Chinatown Mall and Hotel in Binondo-5 by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

How to go to Lucky Chinatown Mall and Hotel in Binondo-2 by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

How to go to Lucky Chinatown Mall and Hotel in Binondo by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Keelung by Songshancat, on Flickr

Keelung by Songshancat, on Flickr

Yilan Station by Songshancat, on Flickr

Sha Mei by Songshancat, on Flickr

Jincheng by Songshancat, on Flickr

Jincheng by Songshancat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

retrospective: "電車路 the tram road" (Sept 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "another vanished corner" (Jun 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "the vanished is the most charming" (Jun 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "quick lunch?" (2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "where have all the flowers gone?" (Feb 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "i have a dream" (Dec 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People take photos of a new train of the Light Rapid Transit line in Macao. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Passengers pass through gates at a station of the Light Rapid Transit line in Macao. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

On the 20th anniversary of returning to the motherland, in early December, 
Macao unveiled its first Light Rapid Transit line – the 11-station Taipa route – to celebrate the occasion, and to showcase the region's improving transportation capability.





Macao residents can enjoy free rides on the new railway through Dec 31. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A train of the Light Rapid Transit line in Macao. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Stretching 9.3 kilometers, the route covers the main residential districts, Taipa city center and Taipa old village, and the main tourist area. It links the sea terminal, airport and land transportation hub of Macao.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students walk on a tightrope during a daily training at a Dawazi art center in Yengisar County in the southwest China’s Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, December 17, 2019. Tightrope walking is known as Dawazi in Xinjiang, and it is believed to have been performed for about 2,000 years. Traditional Dawazi performers walk on a tightrope made of grass, 15 to 21 meters above the ground, without wearing a safety harness or any protective equipment. Dawazi was given national intangible cultural heritage status in China in 2006. (Photo: China News Service/ Liu Xin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kuala Lumpur Chinatown

Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur - Shopping Center - Restaurant - 3 by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr

Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur - Shopping Center - 1 by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr

PPH07943 by PPH, on Flickr

PPH07923 by PPH, on Flickr

PPH07845 by PPH, on Flickr

PPH07801 by PPH, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Seafood restaurant, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Lantern shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Grocery, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Katydids, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Antique shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Tricycle by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF2751 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7122 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7118 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF2470 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF2443 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7119 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin

Tianjin polo 2013-2017 by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr

Tianjin polo 2013-2017 by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr

Sugar Artist by Taomeister, on Flickr

Untitled by tianjin street, on Flickr

Swimmers on Break by Taomeister, on Flickr

Stones and Baubles by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

5D3_3210-Chongqing-HongyaCave by DocMac71, on Flickr

5D3_3182-Chongqing-HotPot by DocMac71, on Flickr

5D3_3217-Chongqing-HongyaCave by DocMac71, on Flickr

Delivery guy in the rain Chongqing 重庆, China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr

Flower market by echokima, on Flickr

Chongqing by Han Cao, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Qian Men, Beijing by Michael Zhang, on Flickr

DIDI by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

OLYMPUS PEN E-PL10 Shooting in Beijing by Rentio PRESS, on Flickr

OLYMPUS PEN E-PL10 Shooting in Beijing by Rentio PRESS, on Flickr

Beijing, Feb. 19 2019 A light show at the Forbidden City palace complex, whose doors were opened to the public at night for the first time since 1925. Gilles Sabrié for The New York Times by A Great Reckoning, on Flickr

supermonkey-and-didi by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liang Yuhua poses for a photo besides a qipao in Tianjin, on Dec 18, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Liang Yuhua takes measurements for qipao in Tianjin on Dec 17, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Liang Yuhua makes qipao for customers in Tianjin on Dec 18, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman makes qipao, China's intangible culture heritage, glitter in modern life with exquisite craftsmanship in Tianjin.

Liang Yuhua, born in 1951, started to learn the art of making qipao at the age of 20 and is now skilled in every step of handmade qipao, from selection of materials, taking measurements to clothes cutting.



Liang Yuhua makes decoration for a qipao in Tianjin on Dec 18, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

It takes about 200 steps to make a Jin-style qipao and each step needs its own special attention. Only by sticking to traditional techniques can the intangible cultural heritage truly live in the contemporary era, Liang said.



Liang Yuhua (right) guides apprentice Li Cuicui (left) in Tianjin on Dec 17, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

As a deputy manager of a garment workshop, Liang wants to make traditional cultural heritage qipao carry more Chinese characteristics, be more practical and more easily accepted by ordinary people.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A number of participants in the ox-shaped air model run in the mountains, enjoying the pleasure of a 'fun mountaineering game' in Pingjiang county, Yueyang city, Central China's Hunan province, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/chinanews.com]



Maintenance workers remove dust from a statue of Guangong, a famous general in the Three Kingdoms dynasty (220-280), in Xuchang, Henan province, on Dec 16. The 15-meter-high statue is the largest of Guangong in Asia. The maintenance work will last about 15 days and will involve removing dust, filling in cracks and painting it with copper powder. [Photo/for China Daily]



Photo taken on Dec 17, 2019, shows a view at the Maoxiang canyon in Zhidan county, Northwest China's Shaanxi province. The canyon consists of nine segments with a total length of 12 kilometers. [Photo/Xinhua]



Aerial photo taken on Dec 15, 2019 shows constructors preparing for the opening of the Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo by Xie Jianfei/Xinhua]



A worker makes a work of glass at the workshop of a company in Hejian city, North China's Hebei province, Dec 18, 2019. The glassmaking industry in Hejian city started from the 1970s. To revive this industry, the local authority has guided companies to focus on product research and upgrading. Now, there are more than 240 glassmaking companies and over 50,000 staff members involved in the industry in Hejian. The annual output of works of glass reached a value of 2 billion yuan (about $285.6 million) and the works have been exported to over 50 countries and regions. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

street portrait by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Portrait by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

Taipei by Songshancat, on Flickr
Raohe night market Taipei by Songshancat, on Flickr

Raohe night market Taipei by Songshancat, on Flickr

Raohe night market Taipei by Songshancat, on Flickr

Raohe night market Taipei by Songshancat, on Flickr

Raohe night market Taipei by


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children learn to make Jiaozi, a traditional Chinese dumpling, to the seniors who live alone during an event to celebrate the upcoming winter solstice at a community in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 20, 2019. As the Winter Solstice or Dongzhi is drawing near, a celebrating event was held here to bring the children, seniors who live alone, and other residents of the community together to experience warmth of the neighborhood. Lots of Chinese people still observe the old tradition of having Jiaozi for dinner on the Winter Solstice. (Xinhua/Cao Li)



Children serve just-cooked Jiaozi, a traditional Chinese dumpling, to the seniors who live alone during an event to celebrate the upcoming winter solstice at a community in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 20, 2019.(Xinhua/Cao Li)



Li Shulan (L), a community volunteer, cuts hair for a local resident during an activity to celebrate the upcoming Dongzhi, the traditional Chinese Winter Solstice festival, at Liuyingmen community of Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



A community volunteer boils dumplings for the elderly during an activity to celebrate the upcoming Dongzhi, the traditional Chinese Winter Solstice festival, at a community of Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Migrant workers taste just-cooked dumplings served by a volunteer to celebrate the upcoming Winter Solstice or Dongzhi at the construction site of Anhui section of Anqing-Jiujiang railway, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 21, 2019. Lots of Chinese people still observe the old tradition of having dumplings for dinner on the Winter Solstice. (Xinhua/Cao Li)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train conductors welcome passengers with hada, a traditional ceremonial scarf, next to G2412 high-speed train bound for Beijing North Railway Station, at Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Dec. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Wenzhe)



A villager dries vermicelli at Xizhuyu Village of Huoshiying Township in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)



Visitors are seen in front of the main snow sculpture at the exhibition area of the 32nd Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Exposition in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 20, 2019. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)



Xu Mengtao of China celebrates after winning the final of Women's Aerials at FIS Freestyle Ski Aerial World Cup in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Dec. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Luo Yuan)



Gold Medalist Qi Guangpu (C) of China, Silver Medalist Jia Zongyang (L) of China and Bronze Medalist Noe Roth of Switzerland pose on the awarding ceremony after the final of Men's Aerials at FIS Freestyle Ski Aerial World Cup in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Dec. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Luo Yuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors are attracted to products of foodstuff manufacturers displayed at a foodstuff vocational skills contest (western-style pasta) and food products exhibition in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 20, 2019. The event brought on-site making of western-style pasta, exhibition of specialty food listed as intangible cultural heritage, and products of foodstuff manufacturers to celebrate the incoming new year of 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A contestant works on a cake during a foodstuff vocational skills contest (western-style pasta) and food products exhibition in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 20, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Macau - gambling influence by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Macau Light Rapid Transit 021, Cotai Leste by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

SRGB6750-P by jason_lao_photos, on Flickr

Macau, Camoes Square by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

Citybus 8806 WM5165 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

澳門・主教山小堂 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・主教山小堂 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Macau - gambling influence by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Macau Light Rapid Transit 021, Cotai Leste by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

SRGB6750-P by jason_lao_photos, on Flickr

Macau, Camoes Square by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

Citybus 8806 WM5165 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

澳門・主教山小堂 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・主教山小堂 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A parent takes his child to experience robotics and programming. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY

A boom in early learning centers is aiding parents who want to get their kids on the first rung of the learning ladder.

With improving living conditions, the Chinese parents are paying increasing attention to early-stage formative education for their children.

None of them want their offspring to get left behind on the starting line of education.



A grandma reads a book with her grandchild together. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY





Children receive dance, physical and etiquette classes at an early-education facility. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



A child learns about boxing. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors appreciate the ensemble of traditional Chinese instruments at a hall of the Fifth Space in National Center for the Performing Arts (NCPA) in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 22, 2019. NCPA staged more than 50 performances and activities on its open day to celebrate its 12th anniversary. Nearly 10,000 people took part in the activities. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)









People attiring themselves in traditional Han-style costumes dance to celebrate the Winter Solstice or Dongzhi in Zuohai Park in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian province, Dec. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Beijing Fayuan Temple, Winter Morning by Michael Zhang, on Flickr

Beijing Fayuan Temple, Winter Morning by Michael Zhang, on Flickr

hutong by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

No Title by #photobythomas, on Flickr

at-the-cafe by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Buddha-cant-help-it by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pedestrians walk on a road in Beijing on Monday morning as the city is covered in white after a heavy snow over night. [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shared bicycles are covered in white on Monday morning in Beijing. [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]



People make snowmen in Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo by Xu Jingxing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Snow blankets Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A man plays with his dog in the snow in Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin

People's Gymnasium Market by Taomeister, on Flickr

Swimmers on Break by Taomeister, on Flickr

Stones and Baubles by Taomeister, on Flickr

Stones and Baubles by Taomeister, on Flickr

Old Tianjin Pedestrian Market by Taomeister, on Flickr

Tourists outside the Tianhou Temple by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train attendants take part in an etiquette and emergency response skill training for the Spring Festival travel rush in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Suzhou

Suzhou market by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

Suzhou silk factory by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

Suzhou/Grand Canal by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

The modern Chinese woman by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

Tongli Water Town, Suzhou, China by Joseph Teh, on Flickr

Old Town Suzhou_B224407 by Ricardo Lazzari, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhan

Cat Cafe by Taking5, on Flickr

Tan Hua Lin by Taking5, on Flickr

The Garden of the Yellow Crane Tower by Taking5, on Flickr

View of the Courtyard by Taking5, on Flickr

People Watching by Taking5, on Flickr

Hubu Alley by Taking5, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chengdu

X01H4551 by kingston tam, on Flickr

X01H4586 by kingston tam, on Flickr

X01H4548 by kingston tam, on Flickr

X01H4619 by kingston tam, on Flickr

X01H4613 by kingston tam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xi'an

Xian in China 02 by Glen Pearson, on Flickr

Xi'an in China as seen from the city walls during winter. by Glen Pearson, on Flickr

North Street in Xi-an as seen from Bell Tower by Glen Pearson, on Flickr

Nicolas Micucci by Nicolas Micucci, on Flickr

Nicolas Micucci by Nicolas Micucci, on Flickr

Nicolas Micucci by Nicolas Micucci, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train attendants take part in an etiquette training for the Spring Festival travel rush in Chongqing, Jan 6, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]







CHONGQING -- An etiquette training is organized to improve young train attendants' basic skills to greet the Spring Festival travel rush in Chongqing.

The upcoming Spring Festival holiday is a traditional time for family reunions, while the travel rush will last for 40 days from Jan 10 to Feb 18. Over 300 million train tickets for the Spring Festival travel rush have been sold after the presale kicked off on Dec 12, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, but Mercedes Me, seriously? by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Yuyuan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC5990-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6056-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6022-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC5437-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC5652-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF3112 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3103 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7385 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7409 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7381 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_1860 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo taken on Jan 7, 2020 shows a night view of the 21st Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo/Xinhua]



A winter swimmer jumps into the pool in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Jan 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A sculptor takes part in the 9th China Harbin International Ice-Assemblage Championship in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Jan 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Couples attend a group wedding ceremony in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Jan 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children have fun at the 36th Harbin Ice and Snow Festival at Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of China's northernmost Heilongjiang province, Jan 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung City

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street vendor in Kowloon by Pierre A, on Flickr

Hong Kong Airport wandering by Jonathan Whiteland, on Flickr

Prince Edward police station from the bus to the airport, Hong Kong by Jonathan Whiteland, on Flickr

HK-3566 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr

HK-3580 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr

After political movement by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Porta de Santiago, A Famosa, historic Melaka by Don't just "click" pictures; Shoot Stories!, on Flickr

澳門・友誼橋大馬路 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・望廈砲台 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・安仿西街 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・俊秀圍 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・玫瑰里 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

Canon AE-1 Program - Lomography 400 - Macau - December 2019 by Gian de Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Porta de Santiago, A Famosa, historic Melaka by Don't just "click" pictures; Shoot Stories!, on Flickr

澳門・友誼橋大馬路 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・望廈砲台 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・安仿西街 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・俊秀圍 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・玫瑰里 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

Canon AE-1 Program - Lomography 400 - Macau - December 2019 by Gian de Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wang Changfu (R), waves goodbye to his three-year-old daughter on train K4051 at Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 10, 2020. The upcoming holiday for the Spring Festival, a traditional festival for family reunions, will run from Jan. 24 to 30, while the travel rush, also known as chunyun, will last 40 days from Jan. 10 to Feb. 18. (Xinhua/Ju huanzong)



SHENZHEN, Jan. 10, 2020 (Xinhua) -- Passengers on train K4526 wait for leaving at Shenzhen East Railway Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



SHENZHEN, Jan. 10, 2020 (Xinhua) -- A woman entertains a child while waiting for getting on train K4526 at Shenzhen East Railway Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



Seven-year-old Zhang Mengran and her farther wait for getting on train K4051 at Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, late at night on Jan. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju huanzong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan city

Taiwan Series - Conversation by Lezlie, on Flickr

"festive" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"here i come" by hugo poon, on Flickr

左鎮化石博物館-台南市左鎮區-Fossile Museum, Zuozhen, Tainan City, Taiwan by Roger W., on Flickr

_MG_9143 by waychen_c, on Flickr

_MG_8999 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Portrait by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

detour 2012 in hong kong by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Evening at the harbourside by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Disney cartoon characters welcome visitors at the Shanghai Disney Resort.[Photo/Chinanews.com]



Visitors take photos with a Disney cartoon character at the Shanghai Disney Resort. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Disney cartoon characters dressed in their costumes celebrated the upcoming Chinese New Year of Rat, the start of a new round of 12-year Zodiac cycle, in Shanghai on Saturday.



A girl takes a photo with Disney cartoon characters at the Shanghai Disney Resort.[Photo/Chinanews.com]



A visitor selects decoration for the New Year at the Shanghai Disney Resort.[Photo/Chinanews.com]



A girl is attracted by a Disney cartoon character at the Shanghai Disney Resort.[Photo/Chinanews.com]

Disney has embraced the Lunar New Year and is happily transforming "the Year of the Rat" into "the Year of the Mouse" and has combined traditional Chinese characters with diversified Disney elements.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lu Xiaojie (R) picks up his girlfriend and presents her a bunch of flowers upon her arrival at Chongqing West Railway Station in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Jan 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Yang Qian (3rd L) picks her loved ones upon their arrival at Chongqing West Railway Station in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Jan 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A nine-month-old baby greets her mother upon her arrival at Chongqing West Railway Station in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Jan 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



​
Mothers and daughters greet their loved ones upon their arrival at Chongqing West Railway Station in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Jan 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A folk artisan delivers food with a traditional long plate at a large open-air banquet at the Zhongshan ancient town in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality Jan. 18, 2020. The large banquet, nicknamed "A Thousand Meter-Long Banquet", has more than 800 tables lining along the street. As a tradition in the Zhongshan ancient town when the Spring Festival comes, the event is held to wish prosperity and good luck for people. More than 20,000 visitors joined in the banquet this year. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)



A folk artisan delivers food with a traditional long plate on his head at a large open-air banquet at the Zhongshan ancient town in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality Jan. 18, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)



A resident delivers food to the guests at a large open-air banquet at the Zhongshan ancient town in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality Jan. 18, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Chan)



Residents prepare food before a large open-air banquet the Zhongshan ancient town in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality Jan. 18, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)



A folk artisan performs at a large open-air banquet at the Zhongshan ancient town in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality Jan. 18, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A staff member writes Chinese character "Fu", which means good fortune, on a piece of paper for passengers at Chongqing West Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 20, 2020. An event was held here on Monday, where calligraphy enthusiasts wrote Chinese character "Fu" and couplets as gifts for passengers in hope of good fortune. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Passengers are seen with Chinese character "Fu" and couplets at Chongqing West Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 20, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Passengers participate in a Chinese calligraphy event at Chongqing West Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 20, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



A passenger writes couplets at Chongqing West Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 20, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

​
Passengers demonstrate Chinese character "Fu", which means good fortune, on a piece of paper at Chongqing West Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 20, 2020(Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An old style passenger train 7524 from Yinhcuan to Rujigou is seen traveling at a slow speed of 60kmh in Helan Mountain area, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, January 20, 2020. The train has been put into operation since 1972. (Photos: China News Service/ Yang Di)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People are seen wearing masks at Beijing Railway Station on Jan 21, 2020. As of 6 pm on Tuesday, there have been five cases of the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) infection in Beijing. [Photos by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Suzhou Market Street, Suzhoujie - Beijing Summer Palace by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr

Suzhou Market Street, Suzhoujie - Beijing Summer Palace by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr

Suzhou Market Street, Suzhoujie - Beijing Summer Palace by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr

Beijing life 2016 by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr

Beijing life 2016 by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr

Beijing life 2016 by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

IMG_2910 by Dave Choy, on Flickr

IMG_3404 by Dave Choy, on Flickr

IMG_3560 by Dave Choy, on Flickr

IMG_3503 by Dave Choy, on Flickr

IMG_3136 by Dave Choy, on Flickr

IMG_3290 by Dave Choy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Macau, day three. by max_the_dog98, on Flickr

Macau, day three. by max_the_dog98, on Flickr

Macau, day three. by max_the_dog98, on Flickr

Macau, day three. by max_the_dog98, on Flickr

Macau, day three. by max_the_dog98, on Flickr

Macau, day three. by max_the_dog98, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

L1011261 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

L1011305 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

L1008179 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A 96-year-old woman rests in front of her new house at the relocation site in Gangdoi Town, Gonggar County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 20, 2020. 



Photo taken on Jan. 20, 2020 shows the new home of relocation site in Gangdoi Town, Gonggar County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. 

Located in the north bank of the Yarlung Zangbo River's mid-stream, the relocation site is a key place to improve the production and living environment of the Tibetans in extremely high altitude areas with harsh natural conditions. By December 2019, 3,364 people from Nagchu City have settled here. The production and living environment of the relocated people have been greatly improved after moving from the northern Tibetan plateau with an average elevation of about 5,000 meters to the lower southern Tibetan river valley. (Xinhua/Chogo)



Children play in front of their new houses at the relocation site in Gangdoi Town, Gonggar County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 20, 2020. (Xinhua/Chogo)



Children study at their new house at the relocation site in Gangdoi Town, Gonggar County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 20, 2020.(Xinhua/Chogo)



A woman takes care of her baby at her new house at the relocation site in Gangdoi Town, Gonggar County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 20, 2020.(Xinhua/Chogo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo taken on Jan. 19, 2020 shows vehicles waiting to get on board a ro-ro ship at the Xiuying Port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province. The Qiongzhou strait witnessed a travel rush peak as the Spring Festival is approaching. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Passengers wait to get off a ro-ro ship at the Xiuying Port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 19, 2020.(Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Two workers from central China's Hunan Province walk to board a ferry at the Xiuying Port to go back to their hometown in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Passengers get on board a ferry at the Xiuying Port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Aerial photo taken on Jan. 19, 2020 shows ro-ro ships at the Xiuying Port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train No. K7048 leaves Yabuli, a ski resort in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on Sunday, to begin service as China's first snow-themed train after two-month trial run. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Tourists take photos with cartoon characters before getting on the train. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





The coach has been decorated with the elements of ice and snow. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China launched its first snow-themed train in Heilongjiang province on Sunday.

The train No. K7048 has reduced the travel time between the province's Yabuli township and capital city Harbin to 2 hours and 35 minutes from 3 hours.

The 205-kilometer line has become the fastest among all slow trains between the two destinations.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical workers at Renmin Hospital of Wuhan University in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo by Tao Jidong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A medical worker in hazmat suit at Wuhan Union Hospital. [Photo by Tao Jidong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A medical worker in hazmat suit speaks with suspected patients at Wuhan Union Hospital. [Photo by Tao Jidong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Medical workers at Tongji University help patients in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo by Tao Jidong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A medical worker at Renmin Hospital of Wuhan University in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo by Tao Jidong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Since the start of the coronavirus pneumonia outbreak, medical workers in hospitals in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, have been fighting against the disease at the front line. Wuhan Union Hospital has arranged more than 200 medical staff members to work at the front line, and a group of 15 experts are battling to curb the spread of the virus.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing

The long walk to filial piety by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

The youth of Nanjing by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

People Mountain, People Sea by Dickson Phua, on Flickr

A waste picker in the very centre of #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

IMG_1540 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1533 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

夕阳西下5 by lansonchen, on FlickrGuangzhou

WeChat by keso s, on Flickr

Litchi wan by HUGO-K, on Flickr

Guangzhou Tower by keso s, on Flickr

Subway Station by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr

Untitled by Legend Age, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chengdu

Panda Bei by pattie7459, on Flickr

Panda Bei by pattie7459, on Flickr

Panda Bei by pattie7459, on Flickr

Panda Bei by pattie7459, on Flickr

Chengdu shopping. So many street vendors selling obscure meats on sticks by Jeff Arnold, on Flickr

Shopping in Kuan Zhai Alley in Chengdu (Wide and Narrow Alley) by Jeff Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students eat dumplings made by themselves in Hainan University in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 22, 2020. Some 60 international students on Wednesday attended the cultural event to greet the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



A cook shows the fish-shaped steamed buns at a food plant in Huanghua City of north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 10, 2020. It is a tradition for people in Huanghua to make steamed buns ahead of the Spring Festival. The dough food has been listed as one of the intangible cultural heritages of Hebei in 2009. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)



People select goods at a shopping fair held to greet the upcoming Spring Festival at Hunan Province Exhibition Hall in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)



Photo shows sugar figures at a Spring Festival market themed on intangible cultural heritages held at Baihuazhou historical and cultural block in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)



A villager makes Red ciba, a traditional food made of sticky rice especially for the Spring Festival (Chinese Lunar New Year), in Baiguo Village in Yuping Dong Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 9, 2020. China's Spring Festival falls on Jan. 25 this year. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A child skis at a ski resort in Tacheng, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 22, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



A child plays at a ski resort in Tacheng, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 22, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)





A biker performs acrobats at a ski resort in Tacheng, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 22, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



People ski at a ski resort in Tacheng, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 22, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The New York-based Nasdaq stock exchange marked the Chinese Lunar New Year on Wednesday with a special bell ringing ceremony to kick off the day's trading.(Photo: China News Service/Liao Pan)



Dragon dancers perform during a celebration to greet the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year at the Chinatown in Manila, the Philippines, Jan. 22, 2020. The Chinese Lunar Year of the Rat begins on Jan. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)



People select decorations for the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year at a shop in the Chinatown of Yangon, Myanmar, on Jan. 22, 2020. (Xinhua/U Aung)



Children dressed in traditional Chinese opera costumes play with guinea pigs during a celebration to greet the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year at the Chinatown in Manila, the Philippines, Jan. 22, 2020. The Chinese Lunar Year of the Rat begins on Jan. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)



A child selects knick knacks of Chinese Lunar New Year at Pancoran market in Jakarta, Indonesia, Jan. 22, 2020. Ahead of the Chinese Lunar New Year, many people in Indonesia are purchasing new year decorations for their home. (Xinhua/Veri Sanovri)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hsinchu City, Taiwan

Duet by Sammi Fang, on Flickr

新竹火車站-新竹市東區-Hsinchu railway station, Hsinchu City, Taiwan by Roger W., on Flickr

Hsinchu City Moat by nick chen, on Flickr

路中間 by moseskim27, on Flickr

新竹・東門城迎曦門 ∣ East Gate・Hsinchu City by Iyhon Chiu, on Flickr

新竹中央路 by moseskim27, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Taipei City

New Taipei City by Songshancat, on Flickr

_DSC1962,騎自行車,騎腳踏車,休閒,碧潭,幾米繪本,漂浮月亮,公共裝置藝術,戶外裝置藝術,月亮忘記了,碧潭地景藝術,碧潭風景區,新店溪,溪流,河流,新北市,新店區,新店 by 黃 基峰, on Flickr

_MG_8653 by waychen_c, on Flickr

Taiwan/Taipei 台灣/台北 (191218)n by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr

Taiwan/Taipei 台灣/台北 (200112)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr

Christmasland in New Taipei City by Li-Kuang Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical staff members load luggages on a bus before heading for Wuhan of Hubei province in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province, Jan 27, 2020. A team comprised of 138 medical workers from Jiangxi left for Wuhan city on Monday to aid the novel coronavirus control efforts there. [Photo/Xinhua]





Medical staff members prepares to leave for Wuhan of Hubei province in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province, Jan 27, 2020. A team comprised of 138 medical workers from Jiangxi left for Wuhan city on Monday to aid the novel coronavirus control efforts there. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction workers start building the Huoshenshan hospital - a makeshift hospital for novel coronavirus patients in suburban Wuhan, on Jan 28, 2020.





Wuhan government announced on Jan 24 that it would build for designated patients a 1,000-bed mobile hospital, named Huoshenshan, with a floor area of 25,000 square meters, before Feb 3. [Photos by Wang Teng/China Daily]



An artist's rendering of the Huoshenshan hospital is released on Jan 28, 2020. [Photo by Wang Teng/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A member of the medical team of the Second Military Medical University puts on protective clothing at Hankou Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 27, 2020. The medical team from the Second Military Medical University helps Hankou Hospital on problems concerning the capability of the hospital and the serious shortage of medical staff. The medical team plans to set up respiratory wards and two 78-bed wards at Hankou Hospital. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)





Members of the medical team of the Second Military Medical University receive praise from a patient at Hankou Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 27, 2020.(Photos by Chen Jing/Xinhua)

​
A member of the medical team of the Second Military Medical University works at Hankou Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 27, 2020. (Photo by Chen Shengli/Xinhua)



A member of the medical team of the Second Military Medical University discuss work with a medical staff of Hankou Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Actors from China's Zhejiang Shaoju Opera Theatre perform at the Cultural Center in downtown Chicago, the United States, Jan. 24, 2020. A lion dance to the beats of drum at the Cultural Center in downtown Chicago unveiled the Chinese New Year as the U.S. Midwest city on Friday officially kicked off its celebrations of the Chinese Lunar Year of the Rat. This is the seventh year in a row for the U.S. third largest city to celebrate the Chinese New Year. [Photo / Xinhua]



People attend a Tai Chi Chuan practice during a Chinese Lunar New Year celebration in Sao Paulo, Brazil, on Jan. 25, 2020. [Photo / Xinhua]



People visit the market on the eve of the Chinese Lunar New Year in Singapore's Chinatown on Jan 24, 2020. [Photo / Xinhua]



Artists from China pose for photos with guests after a performance held to mark the 40th anniversary of the establishment of the diplomatic relations between China and Colombia and to greet the the Chinese Lunar New Year in Bogota, Colombia, Jan. 24, 2020. [Photo / Xinhua]



People watch fireworks during an activity greeting the Chinese Lunar New Year in Medan, Indonesia, Jan. 25, 2020. [Photo / Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Malaysia

Historic Melaka by Don't just "click" pictures; Shoot Stories!, on Flickr

Lion dance. by Andy Pang, on Flickr

Lion dance. by Andy Pang, on Flickr

Hanfu girl by Calvin L, on Flickr

JPH78073 by Jim Henderson, on Flickr

Christmas Eve Appetizer by Riel Macario, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Tua Pek Kong Temple, Loyang, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Chinatown Cross by sw analog, on Flickr

a scene during the cny lion dance by Srikant Nandakumar, on Flickr

the dragon marching for the dance by Srikant Nandakumar, on Flickr

Chinese New Year, Waterloo Street,Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year, Waterloo Street,Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

late night Tai Chi class, star ferry after hours by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr

M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr

M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr

New World First Bus 5537 PV2729 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Vegetable stall open even at new year by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photos taken on Jan. 28, 2020 shows the construction site of Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. 



A laborer works at the construction site of Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 28, 2020.

The construction of Huoshenshan Hospital, a temporary hospital for treating patients infected with the novel coronavirus, is underway in Wuhan. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Three Chinese indie rock bands, Mr. Sea Turtle, Penicillin and Nova Heart, joined together on Jan 17 for a charity concert in Beijing initiated by Chinese actress Zhou Xun. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Chinese actress Zhou Xun initiated the concert. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Chinese actress Zhou Xun, center, teamed up with several bands and staged a charity concert on Jan 17 in Beijing. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The charity foundation One Night For Children, which is also the concert’s title, was launched by Zhou in 2014 and focuses on children with special needs. Every year, the actress gathers her celebrity friends to help and donate to the children.



Mr. Sea Turtle, featuring singer-songwriter Li Hongqi, bassist Jiang Han and guitarist Huang Wei, performed their latest single, Daughter of the Sea, and Where Are You Going, inspired by the earthquake in Wenchuan in Southwest China's Sichuan province on May 12, 2008.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Artists from China's Wuhan City dances during a Chinese Spring Festival gala at the Liege Convention Center in Liege, Belgium, Jan 18, 2020.







As the Chinese Spring Festival is approaching, performers of several art groups from China's Wuhan City came to Belgium on Jan 17 and 18, bringing performances to the Belgian audience as well as overseas Chinese. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The lion and dragon dance competition has been annually held in the Chinatown of Yangon since 2006.[Photo/Xinhua]





Lion dancers perform during the Chinese traditional lion and dragon dance competition held in Chinatown of Yangon, Myanmar, Jan. 26, 2020. A Chinese traditional lion and dragon dance competition kicked off in the Chinatown of Myanmar's Yangon late Sunday. [Photo/Xinhua]

A Chinese traditional lion and dragon dance competition kicked off in the Chinatown of Myanmar's Yangon late Sunday.

Organized by the Myanmar Lion and Dragon Dance Federation, the 15th lion and dragon dance competition was inaugurated in Latha township of the Chinatown.

"Our aim is to preserve the long-standing tradition and to showcase the strong team spirit and unity of our dancers as well," Chairman U Kyaw Kyaw of Myanmar Lion and Dragon Dance Federation told Xinhua.

"Dance performance by a new 160-ft long dragon will be showcased, which is the special feature of this year's event," he said.



A child dressed in Chinese costume watch lion and dragon dance competition held in Chinatown of Yangon, Myanmar, Jan 26, 2020. A Chinese traditional lion and dragon dance competition kicked off in the Chinatown of Myanmar's Yangon late Sunday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bangkok

Prayer, along with joss sticks.....and lots of people! by Gerry Popplestone, on Flickr

Celebrating by Gerry Popplestone, on Flickr

bangkok by Roberto Trombetta, on Flickr

NRB_9458 by Dragon eats Noodle, on Flickr

NRB_9240 by Dragon eats Noodle, on Flickr

NRB_9246 by Dragon eats Noodle, on Flickr

NRB_9205 by Dragon eats Noodle, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saigon

DSCF0715 by Vy Vu, on Flickr

Chinese temple in Saigon by Arnaud Foucard, on Flickr

chinese temple by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

Stepping high by Steven Kramer, on Flickr

Maria in town V by Deven Hwang, on Flickr

Chinese temple by julien.lico, on Flickr

Maria in town VIII by Deven Hwang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Police cruiser, Chinese style by Marek, on Flickr

Back of Shanghai Museum #2 by Marek, on Flickr

Back of Shanghai Museum #1 by Marek, on Flickr

Shanghai Stop-action by Shtewpac, on Flickr

Tang Muhai conducts the Shanghai Chinese Orchestra, Lunar New Year 2020. by Peter Hutchins, on Flickr

Tang Muhai conducts the Shanghai Chinese Orchestra, Lunar New Year 2020. by Peter Hutchins, on Flickr

Tang Muhai conducts the Shanghai Chinese Orchestra, Lunar New Year 2020. by Peter Hutchins, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Li Qi (R) checks the takeaway food for passengers at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020. 



Zhang Peng (C) works at the security checkpoint of Shijiazhuang Railway Station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



Zhang Anzhe hugs his mother at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



Li Qi (R, front) waves goodbye to her family at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



Li Qi (R) shifts duty with her colleague at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.

The Spring Festival is the biggest occasion for family reunion across China, but for the family of 6-year-old Zhang Anzhe, reunion opportunities are rare. Zhang's father Zhang Peng is a policeman working at the Shijiazhuang Railway Station police office while his mother Li Qi is a chief conductor on trains between Shijiazhuang and Wuhan. Both parents were so busy during the Spring Festival travel rush period. They have to make use of every bit of time to meet. On Tuesday, they found a chance as Zhang and his father went to the rail platform to meet the mother, right before departure of the train. This year marks the 10th anniversary of the acquaintance of Zhang Anzhe's parents. The father gave a gift to the mother and the family had a precious three-minute reunion. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

IMG_2572 by ysrl, on Flickr

IMG_2568 by ysrl, on Flickr

台北鐵道博物館．老包與老外旅遊團 by Neon Wang, on Flickr

桃園市_7 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr

桃園市_8 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr

景福宮_27 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sydney

Candid photography ,streets of Chinatown,Sydney by david watson, on Flickr

words of encouragement by guy clift, on Flickr

Chinatown Arches by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

Chinatown Stop by Daniel Lee, on Flickr

DSCF5547 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr

DSCF5548 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Melbourne

Little Bourke Street by ornithos, on Flickr

Shanghai Village by ornithos, on Flickr

A Hazy Day in Chinatown Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr

2019 Melbourne Chinatown: Hand Made by dominotic, on Flickr

2019 Melbourne: Chinatown by dominotic, on Flickr

2019 Melbourne: Chinatown by dominotic, on Flickr

2019 Melbourne: Chinatown by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xu Guobin talks with recipient on the phone in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. Deliveryman Xu Guobin has continued to work during the Spring Festival holidays for straight 12 days. Influenced by the outbreak of novel coronavirus, Xu has to deliver packages three times more than the last years. When asked if he was worried about being infected, Xu responded by saying that although he had such concern, what he could do was to well protect himself while delivering packages to the people who needed them. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Xu Guobin and his colleagues have body temperature measured before work in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Xu Guobin carries his package in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

 

Xu Guobin prepares for delivery in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Xu Guobin (R) delivers a package in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan, started admitting patients on Tuesday morning, February 4, 2020. The first batch of 50 patients from three hospitals, including Wuchang Hospital and Hankou Hospital, has been transferred to the newly built hospital and the patients are undergoing treatment. The hospital, built in 10 days, was formally delivered to military medics on Sunday morning. Covering an area of 34,000 square meters, the hospital provides 1,000 beds for coronavirus patients who are gradually transferred to the hospital. (Photos/people.com.cn)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

wearing a mask is a must by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Waiting for Ramen by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

When the street light fade out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Butcher shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Alley, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

In the street, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Old street, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Tool shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical workers have lunch in their office at the Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)



Medical workers chat after work in the Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)



Medical workers help each other to put on the protective suits in Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)



A nurse gives a thumbs-up outside a ward in the Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. A total of 17 patients infected with the novel coronavirus are now treated and taken care of by over 20 medical workers in the designated hospital. Those nurses are staying at their posts to treat patients, with little regard for their own safety. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers prepare beds at a mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan Salon, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 4, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A cabin hospital is a mobile medical structure with multiple functions, such as emergency treatment, surgical treatment and clinical examination.

A mobile structure can be real houses or tents and other temporary structures easily shipped and installed, and are widely used in various emergency treatments.





The Wuhan Parlor convention center is renovated into a cabin hospital in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 4. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A worker disinfects facilities at a mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan Salon, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 4, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers start building a mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province on February 4, 2020. A total of 8 more cabin hospitals will be set up in Wuhan, making the number of such hospital reaching 11. The city's sports stadium and two convention centers have been renovated into three mobile hospitals to offer a total of 3,400 beds to treat novel coronavirus infected patients with mild symptoms.（Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Chang）


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A pesticide tractor sprays disinfectant to sterilize a village in Mingji township, Zouping, Shandong province, on Jan 29, 2020. [Photo by Dong Naide/For China Daily]



Residents of Dangjiu village in Rongshui Miao autonomous county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, move traditional instruments to the village's warehouse under the guidance of local epidemic prevention and control workers on Jan 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Village official Mi Feng (left) provides epidemic prevention information to a sheepherder in Yanchi county, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Jan 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



An epidemic prevention and control worker checks people's body temperature at a checkpoint at the entrance of Xincang township in Jingzhou, Hubei province, on Jan 27, 2020. [Photo by Chen Liang/For China Daily]



Villagers in Lichun township, Pengzhou, Sichuan province harvest vegetables, on Feb 3, 2020, that will be transported to Wuhan, Hubei province. [Photo by Luo Guoyang/For China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Macau 2020 by chi seng wong, on Flickr

Macau 2020 by chi seng wong, on Flickr

Macau 2020 by chi seng wong, on Flickr

上海街 001 by Kevin Chung, on Flickr

羅理基 001 by Kevin Chung, on Flickr

Macau | 澳門 2020 by Melv_L - MACASR, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

China Town, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

China Town, Singapore by Catherine Poh Huay Tan, on Flickr

Scenes from Singapore, February 2020 by Elya Joffe, on Flickr

A NIGHT TRIP TO SENOKO FISHERY PORT by Phil, on Flickr

Japanese Association of S'pore by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Japanese Association of S'pore by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Patients infected with the novel coronavirus registers at the newly opened mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan on Wednesday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Patients have been admitted into the mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan on Wednesday. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Starting Wednesday night, a cabin hospital set up in a sports arena in Wuchang district of Wuhan, Hubei province, began to receive patients infected with the novel coronavirus.

As of 7:30 am on Thursday, the mobile cabin hospital, finished in two days, began to provide medical treatment for the first 328 patients who tested positive for the virus but showed no severe symptoms.

Staffed with about 300 medical workers, the hospital will ultimately be capable of housing 800 patients from the city's Wuchang and Hongshan districts, as well as Wuhan East Lake High-Tech Development Zone. Every 50 patients will be taken care of by four doctors and 12 nurses.

The hospital will only admit patients aged between 18 and 65 with the ability to care for themselves and without other respiratory diseases, cardiovascular and cerebrovascular diseases or mental diseases. The patients should also test negative for the flu virus at the same time.

The cabin hospital is equipped with medical inspection equipment for biochemical detection, radiological detection and etiology detection, which can monitor the situation of patients at any time. Once a patient's symptoms worsen, he or she will be transferred in a timely manner to the city’s designated hospitals for further treatment. Patients will be discharged from the cabin hospital after recovery and certain tests.

Through centralized isolation and treatment for patients with mild symptoms, the cabin hospital will avoid cross-infection in communities, as well as reduce the severity and fatality rate.

Wang Chen, president of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences, told Xinhua News Agency that as all admitted patients at such cabin hospitals are confirmed novel coronavirus cases but tested negative for the flu virus, cross-infection between them in such hospitals is "not a prominent problem".


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People shop for fruit at a supermarket in the Wuchang district of Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 6, 2020. The manager said the supermarket is disinfected every day, and suggested residents would have no need to store goods at home. [Photos by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sui Wenjing and Han Cong (L) of China perform in the Pairs Short Program during the ISU Four Continents Figure Skating Championship in Seoul, South Korea, Feb. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors enjoy the snowy views in the Temple of Heaven Park in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors enjoy a playful moment in the snow at the Temple of Heaven Park in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Food couriers deliver meals to customers despite snow covering Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A citizen walks in snow in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Community workers conduct disease-screening procedures as the snow falls in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

罩談 Masked Daily by 令門耳™, on Flickr

Taiwan by Man Hei Angel Tang, on Flickr

Taiwan by Man Hei Angel Tang, on Flickr

2020/2/2/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

DSCF8798 by August Huang, on Flickr

IMG_2606-11 by 稚涵 陳, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Wearing Mask is the way to go by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Laughter by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Light and shadow by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Getting lost by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nurses attend a preparation meeting at the cabin hospital before formal operations begin. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



The first group of patients arrive at the cabin hospital. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



Patients wait for their turn to check into the hospital. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



A patient shows his gratitude to a medical staff member. XIONG QI/XINHUA

The so-called Jianghan Cabin Hospital, with a capacity of 1,600 beds, started operations at 10 pm on Wednesday. The mobile hospital has been set up at the Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Jianghan district, Wuhan, Hubei province, to receive people who have tested positive for the coronavirus but show no severe symptoms.



A cabin hospital set up in a sports stadium in Wuhan began to receive patients infected with the novel coronavirus on Wednesday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Female nurses from the Department of Joint Diseases and Sports Medicine at Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University has her hair cut on Feb 5, 2020. Nurses at the department cut their hair before going to work at the isolation wards of novel coronavirus patients to reduce time spent putting on biohazard suits and lower the risk of exposure to the virus. [Photos by Gao Xiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Located at Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Wuhan, Hubei province, Jianghan Cabin Hospital was put into operation on Wednesday night. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



The first group of patients arrive at the cabin hospital. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

The so-called Jianghan Cabin Hospital, with a capacity of 1,600 beds, started operations at 10 pm on Wednesday. The mobile hospital has been set up at the Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Jianghan district, Wuhan, Hubei province, to receive people who have tested positive for the coronavirus but show no severe symptoms.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

#beijing #outbreakday #mask by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Grocery day #14daysselfquarantine #beijing by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Grocery for the outbreakers #beijing #outbreakday #maskisthenewnormal by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Outbreak night #beijing by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Major grocery #beijing #outbreakday by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Some exercise during the outbreak time by tania_huiny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

_DSC0411-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC8443-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC9348-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6042-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6166-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria BC, Canada

IMG_3208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Off work by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0021L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_9737L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_9753L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3660L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3712 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3587L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A villager works in fields in Matou Township of Tancheng County in Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 10, 2020. Farmers across China have resumed production after taking necessary protection measures against novel coronavirus. By Feb. 10, about 94.6 percent of the country's major grain production and processing firms had resumed production. (Photo by Fang Dehua/Xinhua)



People work in a greenhouse of medical herb in Xingren Township of Danzhai County, Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 11, 2020. (Photo by Huang Xiaohai/Xinhua)



A villager works in fields in Matou Township of Tancheng County in Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 10, 2020. Farmers across China have resumed production after taking necessary protection measures against novel coronavirus. By Feb. 10, about 94.6 percent of the country's major grain production and processing firms had resumed production. (Photo by Fang Dehua/Xinhua)



Villagers wearing face masks work in fields in Sangshulin Village, Tuopai Township of Shehong City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 11, 2020. (Photo by Liu Changsong/Xinhua)



Villagers transplant peach seedlings in Yantang Village, Duijiang Township, Dafang County of Bijie, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 11, 2020. (Photo by Luo Dafu/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sanitation workers who have been sticking to their posts clean up the garbage at a community at night in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Li He)



Patients of the novel coronavirus pneumonia do exercises led by medical staff at a temporary hospital converted from "Wuhan Livingroom" in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)



A staff member of China Railway Xi'an Group Co., Ltd prepares to conduct disinfection work for a train to curb the spread of the novel coronavirus in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Wang Congyang reads at home as local education administration advises students to make fewer trips outside and avoid crowds amid novel coronavirus outbreak in Yunyang County, southwest China's Chongqing, Feb. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Policeman Wu Shengzao takes off goggles after checking conditions of a passenger at the Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 1, 2020. (Photo by Peng Ziyang/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sanya City

2019 FWD Sanya E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2019 FWD Sanya E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2019 - China - Sanya - 10 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 FWD Sanya E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2019 FWD Sanya E-Prix by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr

2019 - China - Sanya - 9 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanning City

NANNING, CHINA August 2018: Mopeds Lined Up on Street in Chinese City with Most Mopeds in China by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr

Nanning, China by frank_head, on Flickr

Nanning, China by frank_head, on Flickr

Admiral City Mall by [email protected], on Flickr

A Coffee Shop beside the alley by [email protected], on Flickr

Nanning, China by frank_head, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_8091 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8089 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3369 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3616 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3360 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_3962 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dongguan city

20190416 GuangZhou - 014_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190416 GuangZhou - 016_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

TimelapseStrip: sunset in Dongguan by rolleitof, on Flickr

7248 by Taylor Smith, on Flickr

7235 by Taylor Smith, on Flickr

China by Raw Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhuhai City

UNDER THE HZMB (D8E_4195s) by Chris Poon, on Flickr

IMG_0865 by Stewart Cooper, on Flickr

IMG_0867 by Stewart Cooper, on Flickr

IMG_1808 by Kanok Chantrasmi, on Flickr

IMG_1810 by Kanok Chantrasmi, on Flickr

IMG_1787 by Kanok Chantrasmi, on Flickr

IMG_1756 by Kanok Chantrasmi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Halo by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

In the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

In the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

In the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Grocery - in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A resident holds a dog while walking in the snow at Dongzhimen, downtown Beijing, Feb 14, 2020. Heavy snow will hit northern China, while the south will face heavy rainfall until Saturday, the National Meteorological Center said on Thursday. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A worker cleans the courtyard at the Summer Palace in Beijing on Feb 14, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Residents walk in the snow along Huguo Temple Snack Street in downtown Beijing on Feb 14, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A delivery man rides an electric bike in the snow at Dongzhimen, Beijing on Feb 14, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A resident walks in the snow at the Wangjing area of Beijing on Feb 14, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A 3D printer prints medical goggle frames in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province, on Feb 11, 2020.[Photo/Xinhua]



A staff member checks a 3D printer printing medical goggle frames in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province, on Feb 11, 2020.[Photo/Xinhua]



A staff member checks a medical goggle frame made by a 3D printer in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province, on Feb 11, 2020.[Photo/Xinhua]



Passengers have their temperature measured by a 5G-aided temperature detection system in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Feb 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Staff members analyze big data information on epidemic prevention and control in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Feb 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wu Tai Shan 

wutai100 by Nathan Holderhead, on Flickr

wutai093 by Nathan Holderhead, on Flickr

wutai096 by Nathan Holderhead, on Flickr

wutai048 by Nathan Holderhead, on Flickr

wutai076 by Nathan Holderhead, on Flickr

wutai045 by Nathan Holderhead, on Flickr

wutai049 by Nathan Holderhead, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shijiazhuang

bremen TATTOO foto by OlDigitalEye 2020 01 19 0261-1 by Peter Porikis, on Flickr

bremen TATTOO foto by OlDigitalEye 2020 01 19 0257-1 by Peter Porikis, on Flickr

bremen TATTOO foto by OlDigitalEye 2020 01 19 0259-1 by Peter Porikis, on Flickr

bremen TATTOO foto by OlDigitalEye 2020 01 19 0415-1 by Peter Porikis, on Flickr

bremen TATTOO foto by OlDigitalEye 2020 01 19 0412-1 by Peter Porikis, on Flickr

bremen TATTOO foto by OlDigitalEye 2020 01 19 0424-1 by Peter Porikis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1677L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1163L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1139L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

DSC00187 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC05689 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC05626 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhu Xudan poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Huo Siyan and Du Jiang pose for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhou Jieqiong in “Miss Truth” by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhong Chuxi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Stills from Your Home Is My Business by China Meraki, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Snapshot by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Mirror reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Dadaocheng by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot in the rain by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A total of 164 newly-cured patients who recovered from novel coronavirus pneumonia were discharged from a makeshift hospital at the Wuhan Sports Center on March 2, 2020.









It was the largest number of patients discharged in a single day.[Photo by Ke Hao/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China Daily Editor's note: The novel coronavirus pneumonia outbreak has had a profound impact on Chinese people's lives. Because of the epidemic, photographer Qian Han has spent the majority of the past 30 days confined in his apartment in Jinan, Shandong province. But with his mobile phone, he has managed to document life returning to normal in his community.



A member of the Aolongguandi residential community in Jinan, Shandong province, exercises at home on Feb 4. [Photo by QIAN HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]



A resident walks his dog on Feb 10. [Photo by QIAN HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]



A doorman checks the photographer's temperature at the community entrance on Feb 4. [Photo by QIAN HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]



A girl flies a kite on the running track at the Olympic Sports Center in Jinan on Feb 22. [Photo by QIAN HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]



A barbershop in Shunyilu street reopens on Feb 10. [Photo by QIAN HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]



An employee of a florist's shop near the photographer's community prepares flowers on Feb 14. [Photo by QIAN HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

12.02.2019...A robot interacts with children in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Sunday, the first day of a weeklong event promoting the national Constitution. China's National Constitution Day, designed to promote awareness of and education about the Constitution, falls on Wednesday. [Photo by YANG TAO/FOR CHINA DAILY]



Children fly planes in Guanyun county, Jiangsu province on Nov 24 2019 as part of activities organized by local care facilities, also known as "homes of left-behind children". The facilities mainly provide care and entertainment for children whose mothers and fathers are working in other cities and help with their studies and lives to make up for the absence of their parents. [Photo by Wu Zhengxiang/For China Daily]



Lovers of hanfu － traditional Chinese clothing － gather at Confucius Temple in Nanning, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Nov 23 2019 for the city's first hanfu-themed carnival. [Photo by Yu Xiangquan/For China Daily]



A park staffer shows wild animal skull specimen to tourists in Hainan Tropical Wildlife Park on Nov 23, 2019. [Photo by Zhang Jiacheng for chinadaily.com.cn]



11.27.2019...Gong Gong enjoys cooling down in a swimming pool at Hainan Tropical Wildlife Park. [Photo by Zhang Jiacheng for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kindergarten students learn to sort waste into four categories in a game in Rugao, Jiangsu province, earlier in June. XU HUI/FOR CHINA DAILY



A view of Shanghai metro on Jan 3, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Late-night diners wait outside restaurants in Beijing's Dongcheng district during summer. [Photo by ZOU HONG/CHINA DAILY]



During 2019...Many expressway toll booths are replaced with electronic toll-collection (ETC) devices. [Photo/IC]



A Tibetan woman draws thangka, a distinctive style of painting in Tibetan culture, at a promotional event held in Beijing on Dec 8, 2019. The event promoted specialty products from Southwest China's Sichuan province in an effort to help the province in its poverty alleviation campaign. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Saleswomen from Tibetan and Qiang minorities promote baijiu, a Chinese liquor produced in Sichuan province, to visitors at a promotional event held in Beijing on Dec 8, 2019. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A visitor takes photos with a teaching robot at the 2019 International Educational IT Solutions Expo, or Smart Show 2019, in Beijing. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We're taking the mask off today. Photos from before the mask..before the dark times.





People climb the Badaling section of the Great Wall to pray for blessings on New Year's Day, on Jan 1, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



A group poses for a selfie on the Badaling section of the Great Wall as a way to celebrate the New Year on Jan 1, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



Students attend a wine class in Beijing. Photo provided to China Daily
Basic know-how

Learning about the origins, varieties and vintages of wine, how to properly decant it and the right variety to accompany dishes help broaden the consumer experience, he added.

"For industry insiders, basic know-how will help them better run their business, while for consumers, it will help them better choose and appreciate different kinds of wine."

Walker said that just a decade ago, wine education was rare in China. "But since around 2012, the number of people learning about wine and the number of training schools have both seen explosive growth."



Rebecca Li, an etiquette expert, holds a wine course. Photo provided to China Daily


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

In the days of the epidemic outbreak, people without wearing a mask are not allowed to take the subway. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Tricycle by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Market in the days of the epidemic outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Blue Overalls by David Pratt, on Flickr

Les enfants by TchinChine !, on Flickr

��Global stock markets plunge amid coronavirus fears as £62 billion wiped off top UK index�� by syed zaheer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wang Ou poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Jike Junyi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Victoria Song on Happy Camp by China Meraki, on Flickr

_DSC7446-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC7338-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC7469-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A model chooses clothes at a fashion market in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on March 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A model shows the details of a piece of clothing at a fashion market in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on March 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Staff members register before entering a fashion market in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on March 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



An owner of a clothing shop takes a photo of a model at a fashion market in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on March 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A model introduces tips for choosing clothes during a video livestream at a fashion market in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on March 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Fashion businesses have turned their brick-and-mortar stores into livestreaming studios after resuming work amid efforts to fight against the novel coronavirus pneumonia in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

London

Bun House, 26-27 Lisle Street, West End, London WC2H 7BA by Mr Wrong, on Flickr

Lanzhou Lamian Noodle Bar, 33 Cranbourn Street, Covent Garden, London WC2H 7AD by Mr Wrong, on Flickr

Leicester Square - Chinatown and Soho (62) 800 by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Leicester Square - Chinatown and Soho (72) 800 by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Leicester Square - Chinatown and Soho (76) 800 by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Leicester Square - Chinatown and Soho (38) 800 by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Jen Cafe, 4-8 Newport Place, West End, London WC2H 7JP by Mr Wrong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

tea break by altinomh, on Flickr

DSC_2189 by Stephen Tsoi, on Flickr

DSCN1152 by VICTOR ARIAS, on Flickr

DSCN1167 by VICTOR ARIAS, on Flickr

DSCN1155 by VICTOR ARIAS, on Flickr

Citybus 8425 (SU 8784) works route 619X from Shun Lee via Lam Tin as a shot cut to Macau Ferry Pier . The bus carries an advertisement for security features of new series banknotes . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Long Ke Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Long Ke Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Long Ke Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

the street market in Hong Kong by Simon L, on Flickr

Mong Kok - Hong Kong_1_resize by International Missions Project, on Flickr

Sai Kung by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lin Yun poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Chen Yuqi in her new drama The Love Lasts Two Minds by China Meraki, on Flickr

Landi Li poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhang Huiwen poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Shen Yue keeping busy by China Meraki, on Flickr

DSCF3643 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At Wuhan Taikang Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 4, 2020. Four hairdressers in Wuhan came to Wuhan Taikang Hospital on Wednesday to cut hair for free for over 100 medical personnel who work on the front line of combating the novel coronavirus pneumonia, since it has been inconvenient for them to go to a barber shop at this special time. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A cured coronavirus patient has his condition checked at an outpatient department of Guangdong Second Provincial General Hospital in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, Mar. 4, 2020. The hospital sets up the department especially for cured patients to better monitor their health condition and offer rehabilitation tips for those in need. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)



A cured coronavirus patient waits outside an outpatient department of Guangdong Second Provincial General Hospital in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, Mar. 4, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)



A doctor is seen at an outpatient department for cured coronavirus patients in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, Mar. 4, 2020.(Photo: China News Service/ Chen Jimin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

"full gear" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"full gear" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"wearing a mask... day and night" by hugo poon, on Flickr

hk street-07889 by Michael Tam, on Flickr

hk street-07851 by Michael Tam, on Flickr

hk street-07832 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wan Qian poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhong Chuxi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

_DSC7626-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC7495-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A parent takes his child to experience robotics and programming. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY

A boom in early learning centers is aiding parents who want to get their kids on the first rung of the learning ladder.

With improving living conditions, the Chinese parents are paying increasing attention to early-stage formative education for their children.

None of them want their offspring to get left behind on the starting line of education.

China has seen a rise in the number of daycare and early education options available to young parents－many of whom work long hours and struggle to find time to satisfy their children's needs in learning, exploring and socializing.

As such, facilities have sprung up to meet this booming demand. Earlier this year, the State Council and the National Health Commission each issued guidance to encourage and standardize those early education service providers, ensuring that all children to get off to a good start.



A grandma reads a book with her grandchild together. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



Physical and etiquette training underway at a daycare center. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



A child learns about boxing. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



A child receives stamina and hand-eye coordination training at a daycare center. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A nurse in a protective suit takes care of a non-coronavirus patient at Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A doctor treats a non-coronavirus patient at Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A non-coronavirus patient consults with a medical worker at the reception area of Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Non-coronavirus patients wait to see the doctor at Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

03.04.020...The Houqiao port, Tengchong in Southwest China's Yunnan province [Photo by Wang Chao for chinadaily.com.cn]

With trade at the border market via Jinshuihe port in Southwest China's Yunnan province and Maluthang in Lai Chau, Vietnam restored on Friday, all 19 border markets in Yunnan with Myanmar, Vietnam and Laos resumed trade amid the COVID-19 outbreak, according to the Yunnan Provincial Department of Commerce.

As of Monday, a total of 12,960 trades had been made via border markets in Yunnan, involving 92.72 million yuan worth of cargo, according to statistics from China International Trade Single Window.

The volume and value of the daily trade both surpass the average level of last year.



The Nansan gate of Qingshuihe station of Exit and Entry Frontier Inspection in Southwest China's Yunnan province [Photo by Feng Yuanpeng for chinadaily.com.cn]



Hekou port in Southwest China's Yunnan province [Photo by Liu Heng for chinadaily.com.cn]



Border authorities in Southwest China's Yunnan province offer "zero waiting" service for products related to disease prevention and agriculture. [Photo by He Xingyu/for chinadaily.com.cn]

China's cross-border trade with Myanmar is gaining momentum in the wake of the government's latest measures.

From Feb 14 to 27, the number of people crossing the border between Southwest China's Yunnan province and Myanmar hit 324,000. There were 87,000 vehicles.



Cyclists line up at a cross-border channel at the Ruili border station in Southwest China's Yunnan province, on the Myanmar border. [Photo by Li Ling/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chen Kai, a delivery man, drives to deliver a meal in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Chen Kai, a delivery man, sorts out his helmet and gets ready to deliver food in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on March 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Delivery men have played an important role in the nation's fights against novel coronarvirus as people stay home and online orders surge.

Chen Kai, a delivery man in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, is one of them. He not only delivers food and products to customers, but also love and hope.

He has been working in the industry for four years and said he felt his job is very meaningful, as it can reduce risks caused by going out for food or daily necessities.



Chen Kai, a delivery man, disinfects a delivery box with alcohol in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

To guarantee safety, Chen Kai and his colleagues measure their body temperatures, wear masks and disinfect delivery boxes before starting work each day.



Chen Kai, a delivery man, sends food to customers in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on March 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Chen Kai, a delivery man, puts food on the back of his motorbike in Nanjing on Feb 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

_DSC2535 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

_DSC3284 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

_DSC3330 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

_MG_2825 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC02849 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC04538 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liu Yifei poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhou Jieqiong poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Guan Xiaotong poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

IMG_6575L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1844L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An employee manufactures glasswork at a workshop in Neijiang, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on March 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Employees check inventory of stock in Neijiang, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on March 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese people are busy at work after resuming production to make their contribution to the economy as the nation fights the novel coronavirus pneumonia.



An employee makes hot pressing tank products in Taizhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on March 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]





Employees make toy ornaments to be exported overseas at a smart technology company in Huaibei, East China's Anhui province, on March 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Two medics of Tianjin's medical team play badminton while another plays with a hula hoop when taking a break from work in Wuhan, Hubei province, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Ke Hao/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A member of Tianjin's medical team kicks a shuttlecock while taking a break from work in Wuhan, Hubei province, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Ke Hao/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Members of Tianjin's medical team jump rope while taking a break from work in Wuhan, Hubei province, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Ke Hao/for chinadaily.com.cn]

The medical team from Tianjin were able to have a rest recently after fighting the novel coronavirus pneumonia for more than a month in Wuhan of Hubei province. Medics from Guizhou and Yunnan provinces have taken over their work at WISCO Second Hospital.

The first group of members of Tianjin's medical team arrived in Wuhan on Jan 26 to support the battle against the epidemic. The team has since received 233 patients and cured more than 100 of them.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun #Hangzhou #wuhanvirus #coronavirus #corona #wuhancoronavirus by Rob Burton, on Flickr

图像 040 by 威彪 陈, on Flickr

图像 029 by 威彪 陈, on Flickr

图像 028 by 威彪 陈, on Flickr

图像 113 by 威彪 陈, on Flickr

Check out our trip to the supermarket just 3 days after our first trip to buy more food after Hangzhou starts to become locked down and citizens told to stay indoors. Today is day 15 of being indoors for me. [url]https://youtu.be/sq85s91verQ #wuhan #wuhanvirus[/url] by Rob Burton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SF

CDEL4883 by CDEL Family, on Flickr

CDEL4906 by CDEL Family, on Flickr

CDEL4896 by CDEL Family, on Flickr

CDEL4904 by CDEL Family, on Flickr

CDEL4866 by CDEL Family, on Flickr

CDEL4887 by CDEL Family, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

"Jeffry's épicerie" by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Lacking manpower because of the epidemic outbreak, the clothing accessory shop owner has to do nothing. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Bus interior by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shopping street in the days of the epidemic outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Sanitation worker by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sun Yi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Yang Zishan poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Xuan Lu poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

_DSC7513-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC7424-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos about Chinese people


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Life goes on in Hong Kong;



Transparent panels are set up to separate diners in a Hong Kong restaurant, on Feb 25, 2020. [Photo by Calvin Ng/chinadaily.com.cn]



A staff member takes a customer's temperature at a store in Hong Kong, on Feb 26, 2020. [Photo by Calvin Ng/chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman wearing a homemade face mask shops at a supermarket in Hong Kong, on March 4, 2020. [Photo by Calvin Ng/chinadaily.com.cn]



People buy food at a market in Hong Kong, on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Calvin Ng/chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman wears a mask and covers her head and upper body with cloth as she walks on a street in Hong Kong, on Feb 29, 2020. [Photo by Calvin Ng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhan Sixth Hospital has been treating novel coronavirus pnuemonia, or COVID-19, with traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) since Jan 12. Cai Zehao is one of the therapists who have been working 12 straight hours every day. Here we take a look at the intensive work day of Cai and his colleagues on March 7, 2020.



Cai Zehao closely inspects medicine packs. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]





Pharmacists arranges TCM prescriptions. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A pharmacist uses a scale to make the correct dosage of every prescription. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

婚禮紀錄 - Elga & Ken - 希爾頓酒店 by LIKAI IMAGE, on Flickr

婚禮紀錄 - Elga & Ken - 希爾頓酒店 by LIKAI IMAGE, on Flickr

婚禮紀錄 - Elga & Ken - 希爾頓酒店 by LIKAI IMAGE, on Flickr

婚禮紀錄 - Elga & Ken - 希爾頓酒店 by LIKAI IMAGE, on Flickr

婚禮紀錄 - Elga & Ken - 希爾頓酒店 by LIKAI IMAGE, on Flickr

婚禮紀錄 - Elga & Ken - 希爾頓酒店 by LIKAI IMAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Second Outbreak in China? Flight cancellations to Beijing and Shanghai by Morris Law, on Flickr

Kodak-express by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Straßenfeger by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

gezähmter-Löwe by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

himmelstempel14_sanlunche by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

himmelstempel13 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liu Yifei hanging out with Mickey by China Meraki, on Flickr

Wang Ziwen poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Kang Keren poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Stills from Eternal Love of Dream by China Meraki, on Flickr

MGM - Sexy Beauty in Traditional Pose by BAC, on Flickr

Look at the stars by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

The outer room is a salt-cured pork shop, and the inner room is a real estate company by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Fruit shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Blue Overalls by David Pratt, on Flickr

202003ContaxT2_03 by Ting Peng, on Flickr

Le livreur by TchinChine !, on Flickr

20200106-06 4 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

DSCF5796 by jhnmccrmck, on Flickr

DSCF5765 by jhnmccrmck, on Flickr

Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr

Get The Best Boxing Classes For Youth | UFC Gym by Ufc gym Singapore, on Flickr

纽顿铜源. Kopar at Newton by CS Tee, on Flickr

Midday shadows 2 by Dave Collier, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Before the mask. Before the dark times. September 2019



Foreigners are taught Peking Opera moves by young performers from a kindergarten in the town of Xiaopu in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Sept 11, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Jack Ma performs onstage at a function to mark the 20th anniversary of Alibaba Group in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, Sept 10, 2019. Jack Ma officially stepped down as group chairman of Alibaba on Tuesday, handing over the position to the company CEO Daniel Zhang. [Photo/IC]



A lottery winner arrives in a pig costume at the Shanxi provincial welfare lottery center to claim an award of 134 million yuan ($18.9 million) in Taiyuan, North China's Shanxi province, Sept 11, 2019. The winner donated 3 million yuan to charity upon receiving the award. [Photo/China News Service]



Representatives of all 56 ethnic groups enter the stadium during the opening ceremony of the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou city, Central China's Henan province, Sept 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Students display artwork they made for Teachers' Day, which falls Sept 10, at a primary school in Qinhuangdao, North China's Hebei province, Sept 9, 2019. The day was initiated in 1985. [Photo by Cao Jianxiong/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tongli Ancient Town - a Quiet and Classic Chinese Town.

Built in the Song Dynasty (960–1279), Tongli Ancient Town is nestled to the east of Beijing–Hangzhou Grand Canal, by Taihu Lake, Wujiang District, Suzhou, 10 kilometers (6 miles) from Suzhou, and 80 kilometers (50 miles) from Shanghai.

Photo Shoot by David Pratt, on Flickr

A Town Of Bridges by David Pratt, on Flickr

Learning To Drive by David Pratt, on Flickr

Symbiosis by David Pratt, on Flickr

Through The Arch by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Li Qian displays a ticket saying, "You have qualified for Tokyo 2020" to the media in Amman, Jordan, March 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

"I'm really happy that I was the first to box today because I felt fresh," Li said to the media after the match.

"I'm so happy to qualify for the Olympic games and now I'm going to focus on doing my best the rest of the tournament to get a better seeding in Tokyo," she added.

Li Qian, the top seed in the women's 75kg division, was the first boxer of the qualifiers to book her Olympic spot after beating Mongolia's Myagmarjargal Munkhbat 5-0.



Tanglatihan Erbieke displays a ticket saying, "You have qualified for Tokyo 2020" to the media in Amman, Jordan, March 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
In the men's qualifiers, China's Tanglatihan Erbieke beat the second seeded Seyedshahin Mousavi of Iran 3-2 in the 75kg category and 81kg boxer Chen Daxiang of China defeated India's Sachin Kumar 4-1 to qualify for the Olympics.



Chen Daxiang (L) of China competes with Rouzbahani Ehsan of Iran during the Men's Heavyweight (75-81kg) preliminary match at the Asian/Oceanian Boxing Qualification Tournament for 2020 Tokyo Olympic Games in Amman, Jordan, March 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Gu Hong displays a ticket saying, "You have qualified for Tokyo 2020" to the media in Amman, Jordan, March 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
Compatriot Gu Hong, the No 3 seed, qualified for her maiden Olympics after defeating Valentina Khalzova of Kazakhstan in the women's 69kg division.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, calls his colleague to check information in his van in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Vegetable delivery men are fighting against the novel coronavirus epidemic by sending daily necessities ordered online to citizens in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province.



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, prepares goods to be delivered at a supermarket in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma Zengchen is one of them. He gets up at 2 am to study information on his deliveries and prepares the day's products at his office around 3.



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, starts his work early in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma starts his first delivery at 6 o'clock, having his first and only meal at 2 or 3 in the afternoon when he returns to his office to pick up more deliveries.

Then, Ma will continue to work till 9 or 10 in the evening. Sometimes, he works until midnight.

Ma only sleeps four to five hours on average each day, and has lived this way since Spring Festival.



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, washes his face. [Photo/Xinhua]



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, eats his first meal in his van after delivering vegetables to customers. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A robotic vehicle originally used for delivering packages has been converted to deliver food to people working at the Changsha Economic and Technical Development Zone in Central China's Hunan province as a way to reduce the risk of infection associated with the novel coronavirus.

Developed by Changsha Xingshen Intelligent Technology Co Ltd, the vehicle's interior is equipped with ultraviolet disinfection functions.





It will send users messages after setting off. The vehicle will open its door automatically after users scan a quick code on its screen and input a verification code.

According to its destinations, the vehicle is able to plan the routes and avoid vehicles and passengers. It can deliver up to 200 meals during one trip.





A worker disinfects a meal container before putting it into the unmanned delivery vehicle. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

The outer room is a salt-cured pork shop, and the inner room is a real estate company by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Fruit shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Blue Overalls by David Pratt, on Flickr

202003ContaxT2_03 by Ting Peng, on Flickr

Le livreur by TchinChine !, on Flickr

20200106-06 4 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

center of the world, HK 2020 by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

Pak Tai temple, head monk working on small repairs, 2020 by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

Japanese business travellers trying to navigate tst after a night of protests, Nov 2019 by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

Hong Kong by 鄭 凱謙, on Flickr

Hong Kong by 鄭 凱謙, on Flickr

Hong Kong by 鄭 凱謙, on Flickr

hk street-07715 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Angelababy poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Sun Yihan poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhang Yuxi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Wu Xuanyi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

_DSC7499-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC7547-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Firefighters rescue a boy from the wreckage of the Xinjia Hotel in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, on March 9, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Firefighters and medical workers carry the rescued boy to the ambulance in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, on March 9, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]





Firefighters and medical workers lift the rescued woman to the ambulance in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, on March 9, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A mother and son were rescued on Monday evening after 52 hours of being buried under rubble from the collapse of a hotel in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, and they were immediately transferred to the hospital for treatment.

The death toll has increased to 20 on Tuesday morning and another 10 people remain trapped.



QUANZHOU, March 10, 2020 (Xinhua) -- An ambulance transfers a rescued woman to hospital at the accident site of a hotel building collapse in Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, March 9, 2020. A total of 52 people have been pulled out of the debris as of 8:00 p.m. Monday after a hotel building collapsed in Fujian Province Saturday evening, local authorities said. The death toll from the collapse has risen to 13 as of 8:00 p.m. Monday. The rescuers found a mother and her child in the rubble and pulled them out of the debris on Monday night. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco... February 2020

SF Chinatown - 020820 - 03 - Chinese Historical Society of America by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 15 - Red Panda Acrobats by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 09 - Red Panda Acrobats by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown - 020820 - 12 - 2020 Chinatown Community Fair - Music of Hannah Hsieh by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 31 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

惱人與海 The troubled man and the sea by fatnam, on Flickr

Honkg Kong by Andrius, on Flickr

To be solitary or to be vargly - Arthur Schopenhauer by sakraykwok, on Flickr

Tai o village by Aaron Rivera, on Flickr

Tai o fishing village by Aaron Rivera, on Flickr

Tai o fishing village hong kong by Aaron Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

IMG_2511L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3997L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3660L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3465L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3595L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF2514 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8990 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8980 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3266 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8308 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8296 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhang Boli, 72, from the Chinese Academy of Engineering and president of Tianjin University of Traditional Chinese Medicine visits medical workers at Jiangxia Hospital, a makeshift facility in Wuhan operated by TCM professionals in Central China's Hubei province, on March 10, 2020. Having been in operation for 26 days since Feb 14, the hospital has received a total of 564 patients, and 392 of them have been discharged upon recovery. It officially closed on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Medical workers pose for a group photo after the last batch of recovered patients are discharged from Jiangxia Hospital, a makeshift facility in Wuhan operated by TCM professionals in Central China's Hubei province, on March 10, 2020. [Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]





A medical worker accompanies patients who are among the last batch of recovered patients discharged from Jiangxia Hospital, a makeshift facility in Wuhan operated by TCM professionals in Central China's Hubei province, on March 10, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tuojiang river scenery at Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Liu Zhenjun for chinadaily.com.cn]

Parts of Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Central China's Hunan province opened to the public on Sunday.

Literally meaning "phoenix" in Chinese, Fenghuang is known for its well-preserved architecture and traditional river town scenery.



Tourists visit the Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture, Central China's Hunan province over the weekend after the town resumed operations. [Photo by Liu Zhenjun for chinadaily.com.cn]



A dock at Tuojiang River in Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Liu Zhenjun for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A man is pulled out alive after 69 hours under collapsed hotel in Fujian, March 10, 2020. [all Photos by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]





A man was rescued on Tuesday afternoon after 69 hours buried under the debris of a collapsed hotel in Quanzhou, Fujian province.

The collapse occurred on Saturday night, and the hotel owner has been arrested. The cause is under investigation.

Rescuers from the Quanzhou fire rescue detachment were combing the scene on Tuesday afternoon when they found signs of life using detection devices at 1:30 pm.

Because the collapsed wreckage was a complex mix of various construction materials, including metal beams and steel and concrete slabs, the work was difficult.

By digging a tunnel big enough for one person in the direction of the trapped man, rescuers finally reached him and extracted him from the rubble at 4:38 pm.

By 6:40 am Wednesday, among the 71 people trapped, 68 people had been rescued from the debris and of them 26 had died.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liu Yifei at Mulan Premier in Los Angeles by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhu Xudan poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Lan Yingying poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Huo Siyan and Du Jiang pose for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr

p-6 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr

KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr

CONTAX T3 by sking, on Flickr

CONTAX T by sking, on Flickr

OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr

OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

A night in Mong kok by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK 2

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Responding to coronavirus in Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan by Salvation Army IHQ, on Flickr

Responding to coronavirus in Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan by Salvation Army IHQ, on Flickr

Responding to coronavirus in Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan by Salvation Army IHQ, on Flickr

Untitled by Micrøscøpe, on Flickr

A Street Sweeper At Work by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shopping with masks and doggy by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Food store by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Recycling by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Fishmonger by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Retour progressif à la normale by TchinChine !, on Flickr

COVID-19 in Shanghai (2020) by John Pasden, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

‘Mulan’ premieres in Los Angeles by China Meraki, on Flickr

Guli Nazha poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Wu Xuanyi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Qi Wei poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

_DSC7457-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC7455-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The feature film "Mulan" premiers in Los Angeles.







Cast member Liu Yifei arrives at the premiere for the film "Mulan" in Los Angeles, California, US, March 9, 2020. [Photo/Agencies]



Cast member Donnie Yen poses at the premiere for the film "Mulan" in Los Angeles, California, US, March 9, 2020. [Photo/Agencies]



Actor Ming-Na Wen pose at the premiere for the film "Mulan" in Los Angeles, California, US, March 9, 2020. [Photo/Agencies]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Student Huang Dihui has an online class via TV at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020. Due to the novel coronavirus outbreak, the new semester has been suspended and students have online classes at home. Given the fact that some poverty-stricken households cannot afford the facilities for online classes, authorities have installed facilities to help the impoverished students learn via online classes. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)



Student Huang Dihui does eye exercises following instructions of an online class on TV at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020. 



Teachers instruct student Huang Yujuan (2nd R) to use online class system on TV at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020.



Student Huang Manyu (R) reviews her lessons during a break at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahead of China's Arbor Day on March 11, a volunteer helps a child to water the newly planted saplings in Shicong village, Huzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, on March 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A full moon rises above the Huanghe (Yellow Crane) Tower in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A photo taken on March 6, 2020, shows the shooting scene of an online disco livestream at a bar on Huaihai Road in Shanghai. Some bars in Shanghai have started to use livestreaming to attract online customers amid the fight against the novel coronavirus outbreak. [Photo/Xinhua]



Two people pose amid golden rapeseed (canola) blossoms in Xizhou, Dali prefecture, in Yunnan province. [Photo by Xu Jun for chinadaily.com.cn]



A young woman poses amid golden rapeseed (canola) blossoms in Xizhou, Dali prefecture, in Yunnan province. [Photo by Xu Jun for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A farmer walks through a cole flower field in full bloom to go to work in Wen county, Longnan city, Northwest China's Gansu province, on March 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Medical workers play with shadow puppets with master Qin Ligang in Yunmeng county, Hubei province, on March 9, 2020. Qin brought some entertainment to about 30 medical workers, who have been on the job for weeks since they were dispatched from Chongqing. [Photo by Hu Xuejun/for China Daily]



A photo taken on March 10, 2020 shows the Wuchang temporary hospital after all patients left in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. As of Tuesday, all of the 15 temporary hospitals built to exclusively receive novel coronavirus patients in Wuhan had been closed down as the patients had been discharged or moved to other hospitals. [Photo/Xinhua]



The manned submarine Shenhai Yongshi, or "Deep-sea Warrior", is loaded on science ship Tansuo-1 before setting sail on March 10 for the first scientific expedition this year at the port of Nanshan in Sanya, Hainan province. The missions include ocean resource exploration, geochemistry research and marine organism collection. The deep-sea submersible is able to dive to a depth of 4,500 meters. [Photo by Sha Xiaofeng/for China Daily]



Wearing a mask and plastic gloves, a child plays in the grounds of a community in Beijing, on March 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Toronto

1100-12 by Boris T, on Flickr

1100-10 by Boris T, on Flickr

1100-3 by Boris T, on Flickr

1100-2 by Boris T, on Flickr

1158-44 by Boris T, on Flickr

Lunch for 3 by BABAK, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

"vitamin c" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"營業中 OPEN" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"營業中 OPEN" by hugo poon, on Flickr

hk street-07710 by Michael Tam, on Flickr

hk street-07686 by Michael Tam, on Flickr

hk street-07620 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays wins 2019/2020 Women's Hockey League Champions



Rachel Llanes (front) of China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays vies for the puck during the third leg final between Russia's Agidel Ufa and China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays at the 2019/2020 Women's Hockey League Champions in Ufa, Russia, March 11, 2020. China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays won the match 4-2 and claimed the title in a total score of 3-0. [Photo/Xinhua]



Noora Raty (L), goalie of China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays, makes a save during the third leg final between Russia's Agidel Ufa and China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays at the 2019/2020 Women's Hockey League Champions in Ufa, Russia, March 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]





Players of China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays celebrate with their trophy during the awarding ceremony after the third leg final between Russia's Agidel Ufa and China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays at the 2019/2020 Women's Hockey League Champions in Ufa, Russia, March 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Team members of China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays pose with their trophy during the awarding ceremony after the third leg final between Russia's Agidel Ufa and China's Kunlun Redstar Vanke Rays at the 2019/2020 Women's Hockey League Champions in Ufa, Russia, March 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

waking around the bus stop by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

two empty slop buckets by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

20200311 鼎泰中城工地 前東海戲院大樓 20200311_152236 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr

DOUL0561 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

LoJack by Mark Forman, on Flickr

Untitled by Tsai Moran, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

太平山 by Steven Chi, on Flickr

leisure time。West Kowloon Art Park。HK by dinocamera, on Flickr

NWFB Volvo B8L With Wrightbus Gemini3 Facelift Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr

Our Future by Stephen Tsoi, on Flickr

S266-24 KMB ATS88 Dennis Trident Rt5C, ATR175 Rt1 尖沙咀碼頭 by flpboris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Future in Green by BAC, on Flickr

Hey! Look! by BAC, on Flickr

Macau the City by BAC, on Flickr

Go through the Alley by BAC, on Flickr

Give you my Love by BAC, on Flickr

Check the Photo by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The feature film "Mulan" premiers in Los Angeles.







Cast member Liu Yifei arrives at the premiere for the film "Mulan" in Los Angeles, California, US, March 9, 2020. [Photo/Agencies]



Cast member Donnie Yen poses at the premiere for the film "Mulan" in Los Angeles, California, US, March 9, 2020. [Photo/Agencies]



Actor Ming-Na Wen pose at the premiere for the film "Mulan" in Los Angeles, California, US, March 9, 2020. [Photo/Agencies]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Student Huang Dihui has an online class via TV at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020. Due to the novel coronavirus outbreak, the new semester has been suspended and students have online classes at home. Given the fact that some poverty-stricken households cannot afford the facilities for online classes, authorities have installed facilities to help the impoverished students learn via online classes. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)



Student Huang Dihui does eye exercises following instructions of an online class on TV at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020. 



Teachers instruct student Huang Yujuan (2nd R) to use online class system on TV at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020.



Student Huang Manyu (R) reviews her lessons during a break at Taiping Town, Wuming District of Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 12, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pandor cares for children at a children's home in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 11, 2020. (Photos: Xinhua/Sun Fei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Melbourne

DSCF1519 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

DSCF1604 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

DSCF0591 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

DSCF0729 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Heroes...



Xu Jian, nurse, Fujian Provincial Hospital. [Photo by Li Ge/For China Daily]
Medical workers are the front-line heroes of the country's battle against the novel coronavirus outbreak in Wuhan, Hubei province.



Tang Shan, nurse, Shanxi Medical University No 1 Hospital. [Photo by Li Ge/For China Daily]

In the isolation wards, doctors and nurses not only treated, but also forged strong bonds with their patients.



Wang Shudong, physician, Jilin University No 1 Hospital. [Photo by Li Ge/For China Daily]



Song Wei, nurse, Jilin University No 1 Hospital. [Photo by Li Ge/For China Daily]

Photographer Li Ge asked medical workers from around the country who were in Wuhan to show images on their mobile phones of some of the patients they cared for, which he captured in this series.



Du Houwei, physician, Fujian Medical University Union Hospital. [Photo by Li Ge/For China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

A newsstand in Beijing on Wednesday March 18 2020. Chinese State media has accused American outlets of displaying double standards / Gilles Sabrié for The New York Times by A Great Reckoning, on Flickr

pano-maske by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

scooter by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Pano_Qianmen wohnhaus by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

qianmen-park by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

In role reversal, Asia seeks to stop coronavirus from being imported back; China, South Korea, Japan expand border controls by Oriental Oryx India, on Flickr

panda-maske by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Outside a temporary community blockade by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Wearing a mask gives a false sense of security by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Community guard in his guard booth -- a wooden box. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Financial district by 1seeu, on Flickr

On the ferry by Hao Jiang, on Flickr

202003016_0105 by Ting Peng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

IMG_0345_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0352_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0375 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0412 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0548_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0558 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medics enjoy the beautiful cherry blossoms at the East Lake Cherry Park in Wuhan city on March 21. The park opened free of charge for medical workers providing support in Hubei province. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Customers have meals at a shopping mall in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, March 18, 2020. Local restaurants have restored dine-in service with strict measures taken to fight against the COVID-19 in recent days. (Xinhua/Du Zheyu)



Customers have meals at a hot pot restaurant in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, March 18, 2020.(Xinhua/Du Zheyu)





Customers have meals at a restaurant in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 18, 2020. Restaurants in Guiyang have orderly resumed dine-in service on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)



An employee works at a restaurant in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 18, 2020. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_Children without a mask play..._



A child rides a bicycle at Evergreen Park in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, March 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu) 





Lovely little girls play with bubbles at Evergreen Park in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, March 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)



Mom and son play at Evergreen Park in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, March 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)



A child flies a kite at Evergreen Park in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, March 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01467 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC01515 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC01381 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC01262 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC01252 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC01242 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong's Neon Signs by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong's Neon Signs by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong's Neon Signs by tomosang, on Flickr

Prince Edward by tomosang, on Flickr

TempleStreet by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

bd popeye said:


> Beijing January 2020
> 
> 20200110-DSCF1167 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The aerial photo taken on March 21 shows the library in Wuhan University. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]


The aerial photo taken on March 18 shows the East Lake Cherry Park in Wuhan. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]


The aerial photo taken on March 20 shows the Wuchang Uprising Memorial in Wuhan. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]


The aerial photo taken on March 20 shows the 18-Star Flag Fountain in Wuhan. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]


The aerial photo taken on March 20 shows the Optics Valley Square roundabout in Wuhan. [Photo by


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
_IN47328 綿延 Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr
Taipei by Joyce, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
_IN47259 無間 Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr
苳 比利 - WC3137--贊助-by_明和 by Ha Way, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

#StarVistaSG #StarVista #Singapore #CoronavirusSG by riarryoddfoot, on Flickr
#Singapore #Sunset #StarVistaSG #StarVistaMall by riarryoddfoot, on Flickr
Tips For Wine Tasting by Cellar Asia, on Flickr
Gifts For Wine Lovers by Cellar Asia, on Flickr
Beauty of place at Universal Studios, Singapore by Milky Talukder, on Flickr
Chapter XXV: Lomo by Patrick Ang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01566 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01627 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on FlickrDSC01621 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01612 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01602 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01597 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
現場監督28WB by Ula wu, on Flickr
XT2A8413 by 愚夫.chan, on Flickr
000089010012 by 雅布 重, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou
Canton（Guangzhou） by Well Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Wet Feet by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
IMG_0862 by Javer Zhao, on Flickr
DSCF1235 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF1232 
Dim Sum Restaurant by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickrby chiupen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Street scene in the days of Covid-19 outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Halal hotpot restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Shanghai 1988 by jean-yves coulot, on Flickr
In the days of the epidemic outbreak, people without wearing a mask are not allowed to take the subway. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
🔥Global stock markets plunge amid coronavirus fears as £62 billion wiped off top UK index🔥 by syed zaheer, on Flickr
Le livreur by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

_GC400_011 by (43).ConaN, on Flickr
Macau 04_loRes by Terry Duckham, on Flickr
_Kodak200_014 by (43).ConaN, on Flickr
Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr
gr1s_C200_033 by (43).ConaN, on Flickr
Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Street scene in the days of Covid-19 outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Halal hotpot restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Shanghai 1988 by jean-yves coulot, on Flickr
In the days of the epidemic outbreak, people without wearing a mask are not allowed to take the subway. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
🔥Global stock markets plunge amid coronavirus fears as £62 billion wiped off top UK index🔥 by syed zaheer, on Flickr
Le livreur by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Bishan-Ang Mo Kio Park Singapore, 1 April 2020. Sony A6500/Canon EF-S 55-250mm f4-5.6 IS. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr
Times of the COVID-19 by ashish tayal, on Flickr
Cheng Mun Chee Kee Pig Organ Soup Singapore by Lam Hazel, on Flickr
Chapter XXV: Lomo by Patrick Ang, on Flickr
Chapter XXV: Lomo by Patrick Ang, on Flickr
Chapter XXV: Lomo by Patrick Ang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Colors on Street under the fear of virus by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr
Colors on Street under the fear of virus by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr
Face mask is just my accessory by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr
Can you keep out of the desire in the corona virus period? by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr
Homeless on the street by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr
Holiday of the domestic workers by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Truyền thông HK: Nhiều người bệnh ở TQ bị cách ly để cho “chết tự nhiên” rồi đem đi chôn trong rừng by Tinh Hoa, on Flickr
Choosing by paperyork, on Flickr
Rest by paperyork, on Flickr
Ageing by paperyork, on Flickr
Volvo B8L With MCV Evoseti Bodywork With KMB CityRed Heartbeat Livery by Chung Leung, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
MS Optics Apoqualia-G 28mm f/2 test shot by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Magic hour by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Summer is here by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

DSC01939 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01826 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01846 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01975 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01978 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01731 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People enjoy hot-dry noodles, also known as _reganmian_, in Jiqing Street in Jiangan district in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on April 2, 2020. [Photos by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

People line up to buy hot-dry noodles, also known as _reganmian_, in front of a restaurant in Jiqing Street in Jiangan district in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on April 2, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

People relax in Jiqing Street in Jiangan district in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on April 2, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver

Staying Safe by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC8341-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8323-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8306-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8389-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8373-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8292-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sheng Aiping, who has worked as a rock painting artist for over 20 years, arranges works in her studio in Jiayuguan city, Gansu province, April 2, 2020.


Rock art painting is a traditional art form created with rocks, sand and gravel picked from the Gobi Desert. The craftsmanship has been inscribed in the provincial cultural heritage list of Gansu.

To further promote the traditional craftsmanship, Sheng works with her daughter to display the beauty of rock art painting online, so that young people could learn more about the heritage. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An autistic child plays with his mother and teacher at a tea garden in Yichun, Jiangxi province, on April 1, 2020. World Autism Awareness Day falls on April 2 every year. [Photo by Zhou Liang/for China Daily]

Workers weld a container at Zhangzhou China International Marine Containers (Group) Ltd in Zhangzhou, Southeast China's Fujian province, on March 28, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Medical workers throw one of their team members into the air to celebrate the completion of their medical relief mission at Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan, Hubei province, on March 29, 2020. More than 1,000 health workers from other provinces and cities have left the hospital. [Photo by Wei Lai/for China Daily]

A worker guides an airplane to land at Wudangshan Airport in Shiyan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 29, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A flower garden on display in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Wednesday, is designed in honor of medical workers' contribution to the battle against the novel coronavirus epidemic. [Photo by Yang Bo/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Li Qing'e briefly meets her newborn daughter in the operating room in Wuhan Union Hospital West Campus, a designated hospital for coronavirus patients, on March 7, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The newborn baby nicknamed "Xiao Qi'e", which means little penguin, drinks milk at Wuhan Children's Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 21, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
Li Qing'e and Hu Xiang, a married couple in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, were excited to take their newborn daughter from hospital after the family of three had been separated for 24 days due to the coronavirus epidemic.

Li Qing'e, the wife, and Hu Xiang, the husband, wash baby clothes and prepare to take their newborn daughter home from the hospital after they returned home in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 30, 2020. They had left home for 25 days due to the coronavirus epidemic. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Qing'e, the wife, and Hu Xiang, the husband, take their newborn daughter from a medical worker at Wuhan Children's Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 30, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Qing'e sheds tears when she takes her newborn daughter from the medics before the quarantine area at Wuhan Children's Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 30, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

The Forbidden City of Beijing (4/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (2/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (5/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (7/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
Pleasant apparition by Luis Yure, on Flickr
Spring in Beijing by magicalweasal, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

The Forbidden City of Beijing (4/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (2/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (5/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (7/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
Pleasant apparition by Luis Yure, on Flickr
Spring in Beijing by magicalweasal, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr'
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

he Place Tainan 1 by 安雅, on Flickr
The Place Tainan 5 by 安雅, on Flickr
Fu Ward Hotel Tainan 2 by 安雅, on Flickr
Crowne Plaza Tainan 5 by 安雅, on Flickr
Crowne Plaza Tainan 2 by 安雅, on Flickr
Caught by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Company by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0940 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0929_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0375 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0345_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0352_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0411 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Guangzhou citylife by Steinmetz Siegfred, on Flickr
Guangzhou citylife by Steinmetz Siegfred, on Flickr
Guangzhou citylife by Steinmetz Siegfred, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Sinking in cellphone(Guangzhou,china) by Moon art, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A girl enjoys "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

Workers bring takeaways(take out) for customers waiting outside a store selling "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown.(Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

A deliveryman picks customers’ takeaways from a store selling "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown.(Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

Residents queue outside a store selling a local favorite "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown. The reappearance of Wuhan’s favorite breakfast noodles is a tasty sign that life is slowly getting back to normal in the city at the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

Chefs cook in kitchen of a store selling "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei
IMG_0889 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0954 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0949 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0984 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0208 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0214 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Taipei City

麻豆代天府 by BAC, on Flickr
麻豆代天府 by BAC, on Flickr
Tiger and Dragon by BAC, on Flickr
桃園三結義 by BAC, on Flickr
Taiwan Temple by BAC, on Flickr
高雄龍虎塔 by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Take a deep breath by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Sunday style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Summer is here by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Bird And Flower Market in the days of COVID-19 outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street banquet by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street seller by Runen LIU, on Flickr
On His Way To Work by David Pratt, on Flickr
Wrapped Up by David Pratt, on Flickr
Pulling Her Cart by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
100_2067 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0056 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0267 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3933 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06471 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC06444 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC06552 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC06511 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02231 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02185 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street at night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street Walker by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Just hold my hand by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Eye contact by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Midday rest by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A &quot;poplular&quot; way to kill masks by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Gens de Xujing by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Drying Day by David Pratt, on Flickr
Look Right, Go Left by David Pratt, on Flickr
I Can&#x27;t Bear To Look by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Luo Jian (R front) and Cheng Yishuang pose for wedding photos at Jiangtan Park in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.

Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang (L) pose for wedding photos on the bank of the Yangtze River in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.

Cheng Yishuang (3rd L) puts on a mask and prepares to return to the photography studio at Jiangtan Park in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.

Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang return to the photography studio in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.
Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang had planned to take wedding photos and hold wedding ceremony in Wuhan after the Spring Festival, which fell on Jan. 25 this year, but the plan was unexpectedly interrupted by the COVID-19 epidemic. As the coronavirus epidemic waned, Wuhan has resumed marriage registration service for citizens since April 3. Related industries such as dress rental and wedding photography also began to resume. After knowing that a wedding photography studio in Wuhan was going back to work, Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang immediately made an appointment for the second day of the reopening. (Xinhua/Fei Maohua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People wearing face masks bike to work in the Tiantongyuan neighborhood of the Changping district in Beijing on April 13, 2020. [Photos by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
untied by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
First roll of M9 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
detour 2012 in hong kong by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Evening at the harbourside by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei
DSCF4335 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4336 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4133 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4132 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4130 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin 

Frozen river by David Mackie, on Flickr
Fishing by Reimu Hakurei, on Flickr
old people tianjin by laura palmer, on Flickr
tianjin 3 by laura palmer, on Flickr
Seagulls &amp; Icy River-2 by Reimu Hakurei, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou 

GIRH Team with Masks by Research Institute, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Happy children (Guangzhou, China)All photos are taken by me.Moon.a.rt by Moon art, on Flickr
Dim Sum Restaurant by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Dim Sum Restaurant by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF3485 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3467 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3457 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3456 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3453 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3459 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

DSCF5998 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5979 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6006 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6023 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5943 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Singapore Corona cases: सिंगापुर में कोरोना वायरस के 233 नए मामले आए सामने, इनमें 59 भारतीय शामिल by IVX Times, on Flickr
Singapore by Diane Worland, on Flickr
Singapore by Diane Worland, on Flickr
Singapore by Diane Worland, on Flickr
Singapore by Diane Worland, on Flickr
Singapore-ANB_3141 by An Bui, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Gens de Xujing by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Retour progressif à la normale by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Mingzhu road. by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Le vieil homme et la pie by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Yucai road. by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Gens de Xujing. by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A saleswoman promotes local dry fruits via livestream at the Grand Bazaar Pedestrian Mall in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on April 12. [Photo/Sipa]


Artist dance to attract visitors at the Grand Bazaar Pedestrian Mall in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on April 12. [Photos/Sipa]

Visitors watch cloth weaving at the Grand Bazaar Pedestrian Mall in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on April 12. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

unfurl="true"]China Daily Website - Connecting China Connecting the World
For a narrative on each photo click the link.

A science teacher performs an experiment with water via a livestream in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, last month. Online classes have become increasingly popular since schools were closed to prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus. HU JIANHUAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Farmers harvest agricultural produce in Qianjiang, Hubei province, this month. WU YANJUN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Play planner Tong Jing coordinates an online audio performance in Beijing last month. CHINA DAILY

Yang Beibei makes takeout coffee for customers last month in Beijing. CHINA DAILY

Li Ya offers legal consultations via livestreams from his home in Beijing during the outbreak. CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

unfurl="true"]China Daily Website - Connecting China Connecting the World
Click the link for the full story!



Musicians of the Shanghai-based Zide Guqin Studio (from left) Ye Lijia, Tu Huabing, Bai Wuxia, Cai Shan, Yin Yihaonan and Chen Xi present ancient music in era-appropriate costumes. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Some members of the studio edit a video together after a performance.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Its sound seems to evoke the very essence of China. Its soothing notes seem to fade into the distance, beyond rivers and snow-capped mountains. But the ancient instruments, such as the guqin, or the seven-stringed Chinese zither, with more than three millennia of history, are finding a new lease of life as their strings are plucked to deliver modern tunes.

Members from the Zide Guqin Studio are challenging preconceptions about the instrument with harmonies redolent of the modern day.

Since the Shanghai-based studio was founded in 2014, its members have been using guqin to perform hit modern music, including the theme songs from the British TV series Sherlock, American TV saga Game of Thrones, Japanese anime Doraemon and even the popular mobile game Honor of Kings.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei
IMG_0097L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5733L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3092L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3102 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3152 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2668L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Victoria Harbour an Night by tomosang, on Flickr
Victoria Harbour an Night by tomosang, on Flickr
crosswalk by tomosang, on Flickr
Street by tomosang, on Flickr
Street by tomosang, on Flickr
Tai Kok Tsui by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

En attendant la réouverture des écoles... by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Marché fermé. by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Check point. by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Boutiques fermées. by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Une rue d&#x27;ordinaire si animée... by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Il était seul... by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Hase-und-Spargel by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
beijing (6) by wrdtl, on Flickr
beijing (4) by wrdtl, on Flickr
mit-maske-marschieren by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
beijing 2 by wrdtl, on Flickr
BEIJING-- Chinese President Xi Jinping, learns about the progress on the vaccine . - James Haidak by Haidak ., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

13 PIX in the link above.

A herdsman leads his camels on the way to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020. As spring comes, herdsmen here are busy with transferring livestock to spring pastures. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen unload livestock from a truck for a rest on the way to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen drive livestock on the way to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen check a lamb at a makeshift tent in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen prepare food before their journey to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

IMG_2029 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2061 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2091 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2104 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2119 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2148 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

100_1716 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
IMG_1237 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4148 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4147 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4146 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0376 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

&quot;Mao-style social control blankets&quot; to tame Coronavirus. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Smoking time by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Little girl in front of her parents&#x27; shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The Orange Bike by David Pratt, on Flickr
Pedal Power by David Pratt, on Flickr
The Trinket Store by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
DSC06899 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr
DSC06898 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
come some of the music by Johnny Chang, on Flickr
30.05.2019 - Taïpei, Main station (16) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr
30.05.2019 - Taïpei, Main station (58) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr
新北大都會公園2020（New Taipei Metropolitan Park） by 卡娃思, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK
On the way by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Amazing by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street at night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
When the street light fade out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Black and white by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhan

Wuhan’s ‘Wet Markets’ Struggle After Virus Lockdown by Wuhan
Breaking Asia, on Flickr
A memorial this month, April 2020, for victims of the coronavirus in Wuhan, China. Officials have been faulted as having at first mismanaged and concealed the breadth of the epidemic / Roman Pilipey/EPA, via Shutterstock by A Great Reckoning, on Flickr
Under Pressure: China Raises Coronavirus Death Toll by 50% in Wuhan by Breaking Asia, on Flickr
Wuhan Returns to Work Without Letting Down Its Guard by Breaking Asia, on Flickr
Masked Shoppers by Greenpeace USA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4572DL by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0889 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0209 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0214 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0366 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0339 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Vegetable seller by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The wet market: &quot;Please wear a mask when you enter.&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Kite break 2 - Shanghai by Edd Djer, on Flickr
Kite break 1 - Shanghai by Edd Djer, on Flickr
View, Shanghai by yanyuzhai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

History Repeats, The Bubonic Plague, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr
Egg Waffle Shop, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr
DSCF6781 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6518 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6457 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6488 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Breakfast stores in Wuhan reopen to offer freshly-made breakfasts to residents






www.ecns.cn






People line up to buy breakfast at a hot dry noodles restaurant in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020. As the COVID-19 epidemic has been subdued, a lot of breakfast stores in Wuhan have reopened to offer freshly-made breakfasts to residents under epidemic prevention and control measures. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

A man eats hot dry noodles, a kind of popular local breakfast, in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020.

A chef makes "shaomai", a kind of steamed dumpling, at a hot dry noodles restaurant in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020. 

A chef makes a kind of local breakfast at a hot dry noodles restaurant in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An employee of the Zhenjiang Vinegar Culture Museum illustrates the craft of vinegar-making to audience through livestreaming, Zhenjiang city, Jiangsu province, April 20, 2020.



In light of the current epidemic control situation, the museum has chosen to make good use of digital technology, trying to introduce local vinegar culture to people through livestreaming. Zhenjiang is a major vinegar production area in Jiangsu province.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> DSCF6781 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
> DSCF6518 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
> DSCF6457 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
> DSCF6488 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


Wonderful, very nice! Keep them coming, Hung 

And the rest of photos/posts are also great


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7084-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6918-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6874-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8257-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6481-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6380-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Somewhere in China

Mask and Shadow by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Biking the Strand by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Running Down the Subway Stairs by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Yellow Jacket Security by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Mother and Stroller Shadows and Silhouettes by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
What&#x27;s Happening Over There? by Elrick Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
High school girls by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Motoshow20 by GG BL, on Flickr
Motoshow20 by GG BL, on Flickr
Motoshow20 by GG BL, on Flickr
Motoshow20 by GG BL, on Flickr
Motoshow20 by GG BL, on Flickr
Motoshow20 by GG BL, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A rose garden attracts visitors to Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, on April 19, 2020. [Photo by Wei Dongsheng/For China Daily]

A Chinese sturgeon is released into the Yangtze River in Yichang, Central China's Hubei province, on April 22, 2020. The event saw the release of 10,000 of the protected fish, which are endangered. It was the 62nd and largest release by the Chinese Sturgeon Research Institute of China Three Gorges Corp. [Photo by Fu Beibei/For China Daily]

Visitors enjoy themselves at a blooming peony flower field at Jiangzhou county, Jiujiang city of East China's Jiangxi province, on April 19, 2020. [Photo by Wei Dongsheng/Asianewsphoto]

Students eat in a temporary canteen converted from a sports hall at Changjun Xiangfu High School in Changsha, Central China’s Hunan province, on April 21, 2020. The tables are placed more than 1 meter apart for social distancing to prevent and control COVID-19. [Photo/Xinhua]

Firefighters respond to a blaze on a mountain in Xichang, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on April 20, 2020. The fire was put out on April 21. No casualties were reported. A preliminary investigation showed it was caused when sparks flew out of a chimney while a villager was cooking at home. [Photo by Liu Zhongjun/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, visits a commercial street in Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province, April 22, 2020.


Xi on Wednesday inspected the city of Xi'an during his trip to Northwest China's Shaanxi province. [Photos/Xinhua]

President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, learns about the reopening of business in Shaanxi Automobile Holding Group in Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province, April 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK & Shanghai

The Sea Ranch 2018 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
The Sea Ranch 2018 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003520 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003509 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003479 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003322 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Canon EOS R + Leica R 80mm Summilux by canica.hk, on Flickr
Canon EOS R + Leica R 80mm Summilux by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux 50mm Version 4 by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF6692 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6760 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6304 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6371 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6317 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6212 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
K by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20200430 by William Chung, on Flickr
很單純地想試試看新車能不能騎上去，順便分享咖啡給大家，但事實證明我太天真了，在車友的幫忙下才騎到終點，為什麼還笑得出來啊😂 （或許越艱難的時刻，越需要笑著面對） Photo Credit ：微笑客棧 #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #Omniumcargo #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
04292020-ZeroConfirmed4 by ron Pan, on Flickr
因為前面載重10公斤左右爬坡，除了腿酸上半身的肌肉也是很緊繃 Photo Credit ：Len Yang #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #Omniumcargo #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Somber Reflection by David Pratt, on Flickr
blood-dks3 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Forbidden city, Beijing, China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr
Forbidden city, Beijing, China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr
anhaenger by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
minions-schuhe by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rural couple wins hearts in videos with bucolic charm


Thanks to the short video boom in China, a rural couple became online celebrities in Baihua town, Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Xu Yan and Zhou Xiaolong at a vegetable plot, April 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Thanks to the short video boom in China, a rural couple became online celebrities in Baihua town, Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province.

Zhou Xiaolong and Xu Yan discuss their video shoot, April 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhou Xiaolong shoots a video of Xu Yan, April 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xu Yan and Zhou Xiaolong, who have some 3 million followers on their short video account, capture a lovely rural life. Raising poultry, catching crawfish, foraging for wild edible plants, or sharing sweet moments with each other ... their country-themed short videos have surged to popularity on the internet.

Zhou also plans to set up a specialty processing plant, and sell local specialties through short video platforms to help more people improve their lives. "Now the entrepreneurial environment and living condition in the countryside are getting much better, and we are willing to stay for our own business," Zhou said.

Xu Yan plays with a pet dog, April 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhou Xiaolong and Xu Yan take a walk, April 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Violoncellist Li Yifan rehearses for an upcoming online orchestral concert at the Stele Forest, a museum for steles and stone sculptures, in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 28, 2020. The concert, to be live streamed here on May 2, will present the audience the charms of both classical music and Chinese cultural relics. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)

Violinist Wu Siyu rehearses for an upcoming online orchestral concert at the Stele Forest, a museum for steles and stone sculptures, in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)

Violist Zhuang Can rehearses for an upcoming online orchestral concert at the Stele Forest, a museum for steles and stone sculptures, in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 28, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6493L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6515L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6789L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6239L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6222L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6700L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou 

IMG_0862 by Javer Zhao, on Flickr
DSCF1235 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF1232 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF1238 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF0856 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF0855 by chiupen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
Spotting location runway 15 #shenzhen ZGSZ #avgeeks by Jay Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
  by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
Beijing by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
JEFF｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
JEFF｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

* kaohsiung*

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Mother and Daughter by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Rainy day by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Early summer by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Historic hotel holds mass wedding. Held at the Waldorf Astoria Shanghai on the Bund, the collective ceremony, decorated with ribbons and bouquets, was attended only by close family and friends as social distancing is still advised.Nine couples, all including brides from Renji Hospital, chose to put off their own celebrations for the greater good. As such, the hospital organized a mass wedding on May 1 to commemorate their love and selfless contributions during this special time.

A Zhaojun Museum guide speaks to audiences through live 5G broadcast in Hohhot, capital of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on March 7. One million people were attracted to the scenic spot online. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY

A boy and his mother watch a live broadcast about the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of the Tibet autonomous region, from their Shanghai home on March 9. WANG GANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Passengers go to board a train at the Guiyang North Railway Station in Guiyang, Southwest China's Guizhou province, May 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
BEIJING - Millions of travelers jumped on trains Friday, the first day of the five-day May Day holiday in China, for gatherings or sightseeing, the railway operator said Saturday.

A total of 7,394 trains were in operation, carrying 7.37 million travelers, a record daily high since the Lunar Ne


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
To the light by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street at night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
When the street light fade out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Black and white by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China

Qingyang District, Chengdu, Sichuan, China by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
People&#x27;s Park, Chengdu by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Yonghe (Lama) Temple, Beijing by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Forbidden City by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Qianmen by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
bike repair by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

&quot;Mask bracelet&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nap by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Self-media by Runen LIU, on Flickr
20200425_the Bund_1k536 by Ting Peng, on Flickr
Waterfront by blan555, on Flickr
618 Shanghai Street by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
_NEI2623 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
DSCF9912 by kanghsing2000, on Flickr
DSC09554 by Terence.C., on Flickr
DSC09453 by Terence.C., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing July 2019
lovehearts on the roof by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
3faces on the streets of Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Eating in the stairs by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
3women in dress waiting for taxi by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
body focus by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Girl in a bookstore by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Thaoist temple in Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Loving strangers by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Loving Strangers by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Loving Strangers by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Loving Strangers by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9273L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7468L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7377L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7127L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6486L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6239L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

200509 - Kreta Ayer, Singapore by Yan Leong Lee, on Flickr
200509 - Kreta Ayer, Singapore by Yan Leong Lee, on Flickr
Go-Ahead Singapore - Volvo B9TL (Wright Eclipse Gemini 2) SBS3315Z on Service 43M by SMB3587P, on Flickr
Vande Bharat Mission: By air &amp;amp; sea, India’s evacuation operation picks up pace by today mynews, on Flickr
Singapore: The Robinson Tower by Kohn Pedersen Fox by Graham Hart, on Flickr
Singapore by Benny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

HK street-04385 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-04362 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-04342 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-04272 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-04206 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-04176 by Michael


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF8115 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF8096 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF8100 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
IMG_20200430_175724 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Mr Big deal according his t-shirt by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Getting lost by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Light and shadow by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dong Yuan (front) and his employees put covers on rose buds in one of his greenhouses at Luchun village in Zibo, Shandong province, on April 28. ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

*Flower grower shares his success to help villagers beat poverty*

Dong Yuan, 29, from Luchun village in Zibo, Shandong province, has sacrificed a great deal to become a successful rose grower. In 2016, the college graduate returned to his hometown to start his flower business.

He used the money he had set aside to buy an apartment to launch his business. Dong kept his costs down by living in a greenhouse as he studied flower growing and the prevention and control of plant diseases and pests.

Specializing in the production of roses, he traveled around the country and tried various kinds of online marketing platforms. His beautiful roses eventually became well-known and he now has customers scattered around the country.

Dong takes care of his roses on Dec 11. ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Dong (right) and his workers sort the cut roses on May 1 before they are sold. ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

The young entrepreneur packs bundles of roses into boxes on April 28 for delivery to other parts of the country. ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Dong and his mother eat lunch together in a greenhouse on April 28. ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9972L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9971L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9870L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0001L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0006L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Have a break by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grandpa and grandson by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Covid-19 walking by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Entrance to the Flower and Bird Market by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Shanghai Disneyland reopens with anti-virus controls by FN NEWS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Beijing School Students Trial Temperature-Tracking Bracelets by Breaking Asia, on Flickr
IFG Kids by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
hochzeit by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
hinterhof by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
fahrrad zahlen by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
fahrrad repair by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers collect garbage left by climbers, at an altitude over 5,000 metres during a clean-up expedition at Mount Shishapangma in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, May 4, 2020.



Annual cleanup work on three mountains, including Mount Qomolangma (Mount Everest)is ongoing in Tibet. Cleanup activities this year are organized between April and June on Qomolangma, Shishapangma and Cho Oyu mountains. (Photo provided to China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tourists are seen at the Shougang Industrial Park, a comprehensive service park transformed from a vacated industrial site in Beijing, May 11, 2020.



The park reopens on last Saturday after a shutdown to curb the spread of coronavirus. The park has put in place measures, including social distancing, masks and temperature screenings for visitors and employees. (Photos: China News Service/ Zhang Xinglong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08240 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00907 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00879 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5737 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5711 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF3676 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_0525 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0604 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0603 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0599 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0598 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
It&#x27;s Friday by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Crossing road by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Rainy night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Saturday morning by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Hot Summer Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

高雄 

駁二｜高雄 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
駁二｜高雄 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
駁二｜高雄 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
駁二｜高雄 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高美濕地夕陽｜Sunset at Gaomei Wetland by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中文心公園｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung 

高雄街拍｜Kaohsiung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
凌霄寶殿｜蓮池潭 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
凌霄寶殿｜蓮池潭 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
凌霄寶殿｜蓮池潭 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
龍虎塔｜蓮池潭 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sharpening service by Runen LIU, on Flickr
闵行滨江 by J Wang, on Flickr
World Expo Shanghai by snuffpuppets, on Flickr
World Expo Shanghai by snuffpuppets, on Flickr
World Expo Shanghai by snuffpuppets, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
晴 by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

#disneyland #disney #waltdisney #shanghai #shanghaidisneyland #amusementpark #shanghai #Asia by Kevin Cai, on Flickr
#disneyland #disney #waltdisney #shanghai #shanghaidisneyland #amusementpark #shanghai #Asia by Kevin Cai, on Flickr
#disneyland #disney #waltdisney #shanghai #shanghaidisneyland #amusementpark #shanghai #Asia by Kevin Cai, on Flickr
#disneyland #disney #waltdisney #shanghai #shanghaidisneyland #amusementpark #shanghai #Asia by Kevin Cai, on Flickr
#disneyland #disney #waltdisney #shanghai #shanghaidisneyland #amusementpark #shanghai #Asia by Kevin Cai, on Flickr
#disneyland #disney #waltdisney #shanghai #shanghaidisneyland #amusementpark #shanghai #Asia by Kevin Cai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
FA Industrial Forum September 17th, 2016, Taipei Taiwan by IAAS Singapore, on Flickr
FA Industrial Forum September 17th, 2016, Taipei Taiwan by IAAS Singapore, on Flickr
FA Industrial Forum September 17th, 2016, Taipei Taiwan by IAAS Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
紀州庵 by wei zheng wang, on Flickr
早上發完集點卡，又跑去兼差（誤） #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #Omniumcargo #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #蛞蝓物流 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200412-_TCW1505奈童 by Tencho Photography, on Flickr
20200412-_TCW1513奈童 by Tencho Photography, on Flickr
20200412-_TCW1498奈童 by Tencho Photography, on Flickr
20200412-_TCW1524奈童 by Tencho Photography, on Flickr
07


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A staff member arranges the agricultural products at the e-commerce business poverty alleviation service center in Liuyang, central China's Hunan Province, May 15, 2020. Cooperating with local companies and cooperatives, the Liuyang e-commerce business poverty alleviation service center regularly collect the agricultural products from villagers, and then sell the products after sorting and packing. In 2019 the center sold agricultural products in value of over 10 million yuan (about 1.41 million U.S. dollars), and most of the sales were online business. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

A staff member displays a product via live broadcast at the Liuyang e-commerce business poverty alleviation service center in Liuyang, central China's Hunan Province, May 15, 2020.

Staff members package the agricultural products at the e-commerce business poverty alleviation service center in Liuyang, central China's Hunan Province, May 15, 2020.

A staff member arranges the packaged agricultural products at the e-commerce business poverty alleviation service center in Liuyang, central China's Hunan Province, May 15, 2020. 

A staff member processes the orders of delivery at the Liuyang e-commerce business poverty alleviation service center in Liuyang, central China's Hunan Province, May 15, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mountain guides transport supplies including oxygen and fuel to a camp at the altitude of 7,028 meters, at Mount Qomolangma in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, May 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A parterre inside the Shanghai Disney Resort. The theme park officially reopened on May 11, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Zhang Haijing, a 30-year-old painter, watches her daughter play at their home in Duchang county, Jiangxi province, ahead of Mother's Day. Zhang, whose legs were amputated after she accidentally fell from a sixth-floor balcony in 2008, started learning to paint the next year. She now runs an art studio, sells her artworks online and teaches painting to local children. Zhang has been recording her daughter's growth in paintings since she was born. [Photo/Xinhua]

Farmer Hei Shaofa shows a dead clam in a dried-up field in Yuanmou, Yunnan province, on May 11, 2020. He had to connect a 1-kilometer pipe to fetch drinking water. The province has endured a lack of rain since spring began, leading to the most severe drought in a decade with nearly 1.5 million people having trouble securing drinking water. [Photo by Wang Yuheng/For China Daily]

Graduating nursing students receive their caps at a ceremony in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on May 10, 2020, from nurses who were sent to aid Hubei province during the COVID-19 outbreak. The ceremony also marked the 200th birthday of Florence Nightingale, the founder of modern nursing, and International Nurses Day. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ru porcelain craftswoman Li Yingjuan introduces artworks of Ru porcelain via a livestream in Baofeng, Central China's Henan province, on May 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ru porcelain craftsman Wang Guoqi introduces artworks of Ru porcelain via a livestream in Baofeng, Central China's Henan province, on May 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ru porcelain craftsman Song Zhaobing (right) introduces artworks of Ru porcelain via a livestream in Baofeng, Central China's Henan province, on May 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Traditional Chinese artwork Ru porcelain is witnessing a boom in sales thanks to the popularity of livestream.

To expand sales channel, Baofeng county of Central China's Henan province took active measures including livestream training and short video shooting training to let more people enjoy the charm of Ru porcelain.

Ru porcelain craftsman Song Zhaobing introduces artworks of Ru porcelain via a livestream in Baofeng, Central China's Henan province, on May 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Livestreaming has become an important way to promote sales during the novel coronavirus outbreak and a new trend to renovate business


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_7952-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1222-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2064-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3059S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6232-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1003826 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
shop til you drop by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1004776 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1008179 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1023799 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

HongKongCOVID19Masks by Prachatai, on Flickr
Nikon D750 &amp; Nikon 105:2.5 Ai-S - DSC_3871 - Hong Kong by Dean, on Flickr
Hong Kong by Ilya Kazarinov, on Flickr
Hong Kong by Ilya Kazarinov, on Flickr
Hongkong_011 by Monika Sabina, on Flickr
Hong Kong&amp;#39;s Cramped &amp;#39;Cubicle Flats&amp;#39; Makes it Impossible for Distancing by Breaking Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen 

The last supper Shenzhen edition by Zhenghao LYU, on Flickr
R0000326 by NeroPan&quot;, on Flickr
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
Don de masques de la ville de Shenzhen by Département des Yvelines, on Flickr
A short visit to #shenzhen old ATC tower by Jay Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students watch a football match at Wawu primary school in Zhaojue County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture of southwest China's Sichuan Province. Wawu primary school is 2,700 meters above sea level, located on a high mountain in Abingluogu Township in Zhaojue County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture. As the only certified teacher in Wawu primary school, Qubishigu is the dream maker of Wawu primary school. He found some training materials related to football and became the coach of the Wawu primary school football team which was the first football team of primary school in Zhaojue County. The seeds of football rooted here. A football team has been formed in every grade of Wawu primary school, including teams for female players. For the students in Wawu primary school, football is not only a sport but also a bridge connecting to the outside world.(Photo: China News Service/Zhang Chang)





Students attend a training session at Wawu primary school in Zhaojue County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture of southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Chang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students exercise during a gym class at a primary school in southwest China's Chongqing, May 8, 2020. Schools in Chongqing have gradually resumed gym classes, with adequate epidemic protection for students. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Students play basketball during a gym class at a primary school in southwest China's Chongqing, May 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Students warm up during a gym class at a middle school in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Students exercise taekwondo during a gym class at a primary school in southwest China's Chongqing, May 8, 2020.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Students learn Tai-chi during a gym class at a middle school in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Tang


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
img-5949 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
img-5982 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
3A by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1064792 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1064731 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Taipei_2020_149 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr
Taipei_2020_116 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Somewhere in China

Yangshuo, Guangxi, China by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Smoker by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Qianxinan Buyei and Miao Autonomous Prefecture by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Qianxinan Buyei and Miao Autonomous Prefecture by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Wanfenglin by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Qingyang District, Chengdu, Sichuan, China by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK 2

hk street-06929 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
hk street-07009 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
hk street-07104 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
hk street-06888 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-03846 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-03820 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tapei

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
DSC_4411-2.jpg by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
修的好遭 sorry by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
DSC_4450-2.jpg by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
唷~你還真的


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

Tamron 70-180mm f/2.8｜A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
Tamron 70-180mm f/2.8｜A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
Tamron 70-180mm f/2.8｜A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
Tamron 70-180mm f/2.8｜A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
Tamron 70-180mm f/2.8｜A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
Tamron 70-180mm f/2.8｜A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

DSC03406 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03457 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03515 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03065 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03055 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03047 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1066257 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1061097 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1060896 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
L1067572 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_0527 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0526 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
L1080684 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC5473-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_5629S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3003S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7236-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_9696-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6483-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dancers of Shanghai Ballet rehearse for the modern ballet show _Inspire III: Fragments of Memory _in Shanghai on May 17. [Photos by Gao Erqiang/China Daily]


Shanghai Ballet on May 17 had its first full-dress rehearsal for its new production since the COVID-19 outbreak took place in late January.

Held at the Shanghai International Dance Center, the rehearsal was for the modern ballet show _Inspire III: Fragments of Memory_, which consists of three programs created by the company's young choreographers.

Shanghai Ballet launched the Inspire project in 2017 to present original creations by its young and emerging choreographers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai
Shanghai_China-1920x931 by Snow View, on Flickr
2020 Bund Night-4521-2 by Alejandro Caceres, on Flickr
Shanghai Sky SOHO by Yee Kim, on Flickr
上海世茂深坑酒店 by Yang Yu&#x27;s Album, on Flickrr
Sidewalk by Runen LIU, on Flickr
*The fruit shop owner is preparing his supper. by Runen LIU, on Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Commuters battle the rain in pedestrian street of Wangfujing in Beijing, May 21, 2020. [Photos by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC8095-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8081-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8130-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8079-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8061-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC5944-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

20200424horizonfujic2000003_4A by yong sun, on Flickr
20200424horizonfujic2000016_27 by yong sun, on Flickr
20200424horizonfujic2000010_17A by yong sun, on Flickr
20200424horizonfujic2000011_19 by yong sun, on Flickr
20200424horizonfujic2000014_24 by yong sun, on Flickr
20200424horizonfujic2000008_14 by yong sun, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Keelung

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manila 

Chinese Girl by Cris Vilchez, on Flickr
Ongpin Manosa by Gem, on Flickr
Ongpin Manosa by Gem, on Flickr
Chinesse New Year cover, (Palad_2020) by John Wyne Palad, on Flickr
DSCF7800_shoot_juice by E.Santos Sy, on Flickr
Early Fortune by Cay Ami Ercilla, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tourist experiences VR games at a night fair of Sinan Mansions in Shanghai, east China, May 24, 2020. A night fair of Sinan Mansions with food stalls, open air museum and art exhibitions etc., opened to boost Shanghai's nighttime economy. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


Tourists are seen at a night fair of Sinan Mansions in Shanghai, east China, May 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)

A tourist is seen at a beverage booth at a night fair of Sinan Mansions in Shanghai, east China, May 24, 2020(Xinhua/Chen Fei)

A bartender performs at a night fair of Sinan Mansions in Shanghai, east China, May 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The head of a town and a college student sell local produce via a livestream in a village in Hunan province in May, 2020. Livestreams are considered effective methods of promoting sales and relieving poverty, especially in remote rural areas. [Photo/Xinhua]

Villagers work during the plum harvest in an impoverished county in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo by Wei Shunjiang/For China Daily]

Students learn how to make steamed stuffed buns at a vocational school in a poverty-stricken county in Gansu province in April, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


The annual Shanghai Lavender Festival kicks off at the Shanghai International Resort on May 19. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hung Heung Lo Fung by tomosang, on Flickr
Star Ferry by tomosang, on Flickr
Victoria Harbour at Night by tomosang, on Flickr
Duddell Street Steps by tomosang, on Flickr
HK street-04140 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
HK street-04176 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

XUEXUE｜135GM by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
JEFF｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
JEFF｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
JEFF｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
人家是女生｜JESS by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
_MG_8504 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8276 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8274 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Keelung

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

CONTAX T2 by sking, on Flickr
CONTAX T2 by sking, on Flickr
KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr
KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr
CONTAX T by sking, on Flickr
OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xiong Ying (R) and her mother prepare chicken fodder in Jinshan Village of Tianzhu County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 28, 2020. Xiong Ying had worked as an electronics technician in Guiyang before she quit the job in May 2018 and took over her family chicken farm. In November 2019, the chicken farm expanded with support from a government-backed poverty-relief fund. After the COVID-19 outbreak, Xiong has explored alternative ways to sell home-grown chickens -- the online store and livestream sales program run by the 30-year-old rural entrepreneur continue to make fortune amid the pandemic. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)


Xiong Ying (C) sells home-grown roosters via livestreaming in Jinshan Village of Tianzhu County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Ying)

Xiong Ying (R) ships frozen chicken meat from a refrigerated warehouse in Jinshan Village of Tianzhu County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Ying)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An instructor (C) teaches in a beautician training course at a vocational school in Dongxiang County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 27, 2020. Students can choose from the school's eight courses and get free training to become professionals. (Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)

A student practices beauty treatment skills at a vocational school in Dongxiang County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 27, 2020. (Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)

An instructor (R) teaches in an excavator training course at a vocational school in Dongxiang County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 28, 2020. (Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)

An instructor (3rd L) teaches a Chinese cooking class at a vocational school in Dongxiang County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 28, 2020. (Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)

A student practices making hand-pulled noodles at a vocational school in Dongxiang County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 28, 2020.(Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Leelung

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
2M0A7159 by Rex Chen, on Flickr
20200523-GR004483 by


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_0691 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0690 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0689 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0688 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0687 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Street Style by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ma Semai, middle, makes embroidery works with other female embroiderers in Dongxiang, Northwest China's Gansu province, on May 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The traditional craft of embroidery has helped many Chinese women have their own profession in Dongxiang autonomous county, Linxia Hui minority autonomous prefecture, Northwest China's Gansu province.

Ma Semai embroiders in Dongxiang, Northwest China's Gansu province, on May 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma Xiumai, 36, together with over 80 other women, became embroiderers after establishing an embroidering workshop helping local people leave behind poverty.

The workshop operates based on orders and nearly 200 women are also employed to work at home, allowing women of the Dongxiang minority group to have their own profession.

Ma can not only earn some money to support her family but also showcase embroidery craftsmanship in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province.

Obtaining more support from families, Ma would like to pass down the embroidery craftsmanship to other embroiderers and help more women rise from poverty.

Ma Semai embroiders at home in Dongxiang, Northwest China's Gansu province, on May 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma Semai, second from right, shows one of her embroidery works in Dongxiang, Northwest China's Gansu province, on May 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma Semai, second from right, communicates with other female embroiderers in Dongxiang, Northwest China's Gansu province, on May 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma Semai, second from right, shows embroidery works with other female embroiderers in Dongxiang, Northwest China's Gansu province, on May 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play with alpacas together with their parents in a zoo in Luoyang, Central China's Henan province, May 30, 2020. To welcome International Children's Day, various activities were held across China. [Photo by Huang Zhengwei/For chinadaily.com.cn]

To welcome International Children's Day, students of a primary school in Haian city, East China's Jiangsu province, help silkworm farmers pick cocoons and experience the life of them, May 31. [Photo by Zhai Huiyong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Children push the celestial sphere together to feel the magic of the universe and get inspired by science in the Beijing Planetarium, May 31, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Jia/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Children take part in a bicycle race ahead of International Children's Day in Huaian city, East China's Jiangsu province, May 31, 2020. [Photo by He Jinghua/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Three girls perform Peking Opera in a students' activity center in Tangshan, North China's Hebei province, May 31, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Dayong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Children take part in fun activities in a community in Yantai, East China's Shandong province, May 31, 2020. [Photo by Sun Wentan/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0720 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0718 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0701 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0676 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0641 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Lily01 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF8792 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF8096 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6658 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Bus stop: all passengers are still required to wear masks. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Rice shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The model and her cameraman by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Restaurant notice (inside): &quot;There are toilets in our restaurant. No pee or poop outside. People who are catched peeing and pooping outside by our video surveillance will be fined.&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Artists perform at a restaurant in Shanghai on May 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The night economy has been prosperous in Shanghai, especially on a street frequented by internationals.

Rising from an abandoned railway base, this street on Hongmei road has developed into a commercial street bringing together food and culture from diverse countries.

Consumers from different countries enjoy their leisure time on the street, driving the development of the local economy.

People get together at a restaurant in Shanghai on May 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


People have dinner at a restaurant in Shanghai on May 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People enjoy meals at a musical restaurant in Shanghai on May 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man cleans up tables at a restaurant in Shanghai on May 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Members of the Achang ethnic group wield _chunqiu _broadswords (literally spring and autumn broadswords), a traditional weapon. [Photo by Xu Jun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A recent gathering of people from various ethic groups in Yunnan province demonstrated the charm of their traditional sports recently.

The sports were presented by residents of Zheyan village in Dai-Jingpo autonomous prefecture of Dehong.

Members of the Dai ethic group perform a traditional game, nicknamed the Bowling of the Dai. [Photo by Xu Jun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Two players compete in a stick pushing game in which one person holds the end of a long stick and pushes back the competitor on the other end. [Photo by Xu Jun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Two women of the Dai ethic group compete in a game of kicking shuttlecocks. The shuttlecocks are made of plants. [Photo by Xu Jun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A member of the Dai ethic group shots a ball with a traditional bow made solely of bamboo. [Photo by Xu Jun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Two villagers of the Lisu ethic group perform a transitional dance called _dudada_. [Photo by Xu Jun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A member of the Lisu ethic group poses for a photo with his traditional crossbow. [Photo by Xu Jun/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8283L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4572DL by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3187L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8958L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0966L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

husky-bike by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
baden2 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
wagen-wertstoffsammlerin by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Beijing, Sommerpalast by Jacques Vangaever, on Flickr
Beijing, Sommerpalast by Jacques Vangaever, on Flickr
Beijing, Sommerpalast by Jacques Vangaever, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Ann G. by UCLA International Institute, on Flickr
Jardin Yu by TchinChine !, on Flickr
The Business Man by Yannick Lizé, on Flickr
Women in Maritime by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr
Photo 4_selected by Invest Hong Kong, on Flickr
Levels of energy The #levels of #energy #transforming, #aim #high, #dream #big. #shanghai #China * #Lifecreation #manifestation #intention #gratefulness #love #bliss #emotion #meditation #travel #travelphotography #streetphotography #streetportrait #natur by EW Universe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Niu Lijuan tidies up her sons' bedroom after they went to school at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020. The 36-year-old Niu Lijuan is a local of Liufeng Township, but years ago, she had to leave thousands of kilometers away for work due to the lack of work opportunities in her hometown. Even after the born of her first child, she still had to leave for work and suffer from the pain of missing her newborn baby back home. In recent years, profound changes have taken place in her hometown with local government's poverty alleviation efforts. More and more workers who have been working outside now have a choice to work near their families. With the establishment of poverty alleviation workshops in her hometown, Niu finally had the chance to return home, being able to work and take care of her family at the same time. (Xinhua/Du Zheyu)

Niu Lijuan's two sons (1st and 2nd R) walk on their way to school at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020.

Niu Lijuan (2nd R) has lunch with her family at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020.

Combo photo taken on May 26, 2020 shows Niu Lijuan's husband Wu Weijun accompanying their elder son to do homework (top) and Niu Lijuan examining their little son's homework at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province.

Niu Lijuan (L) works at a local poverty alleviation workshop at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An aerial view of Wawu Primary School and its soccer field in the mountains in Zhaojue county, Sichuan province, on May 14. ZHANG LANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Players from the school take part in a game on May 14. ZHANG LANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Players in a girls' team during a halftime break on May 14. ZHANG LANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Team members attend a practice session at the field. ZHANG LANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Students study in a classroom. ZHANG LANG/FOR CHINA DAILY
Nestled in the mountains of Sichuan province, Wawu Primary School is known as "the school in the clouds". The educational facility in Abingluogu township, Zhaojue county, Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, is located 2,700 meters above sea level in a largely barren landscape. Several years ago, a teacher founded a soccer team that became the first of its kind among the county's rural primary schools. Now, every grade has soccer teams for boys and girls. Photographer Zhang Lang reports for China Daily.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1821-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1631-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_5265-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1108-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_5629S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_0776 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0771 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0757 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0683 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0682 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0685 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSCF3516 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1574 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1573 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1572 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1571 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3924 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing, on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child bikes at a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A special night market where snack stands are made from shipping containers opened on June 1 at Huaxi Live Wukesong, a comprehensive modern shopping mall, in Haidian district of Beijing, a move to enrich people's nightlife and boost the area's night economy.

Two children eat outside at a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

People visit a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo taken on June 2 shows a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

People eat outside at a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In the past four months, 22-year-old art student Liu Zhiwen created more than 150 copies of famous portrait paintings on a wall of his hometown of Daowu village, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

With face masks and social distancing, these are tough times amid the novel coronavirus outbreak. But art student Liu Zhiwen has found a way to literally bring some color into our lives.

In the past four months, he has created more than 150 copies of famous portrait paintings on a wall in his hometown of Daowu village, Central China's Hunan province. He is a senior student, 22, majoring in oil painting at the Qingdao University of Science and Technology's College of Art in Shandong province.


Painting skills need daily practice, but due to the school closure as a social distancing measure to curb the pandemic, Liu came up with this innovative way of wall painting after he came back home.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0657 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC_0098-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
Malia_T3W8309_MG_3655 by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr
未命名-1 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03917 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_0802 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0801 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0795 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0788 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0784 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0780 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Empty street by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Afternoon break by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cafeteria by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Bus stop: all passengers are still required to wear masks. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cervezefilos Shanghai 03 by viajefilos, on Flickr
Cervezefilos Shanghai 01 by viajefilos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children participate in a simulation game to better understand trash sorting at Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing, June 5, 2020. Friday marks the World Environment Day and the event aims to promote trash sorting and encourage people to help protect the environment. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Parents and their children compete in a game to better understand trash sorting at Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing, June 5, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child answers questions about trash sorting in a quiz game at Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing, June 5, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Members of a medical team from Sichuan province that aided Hubei province in the fight against the novel coronavirus pandemic see giant pandas at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding on June 5, 2020. [Photo/Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding]

A photo taken on June 5 shows the giant pandas born during the COVID-19 pandemic at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo/Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play games in the China Welfare Institute Nursery in Shanghai, June 2. On Tuesday, all public kindergartens in Shanghai officially opened. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Medical workers wear colorful costumes as they examine a child at a hospital in Yongchuan district of Chongqing on June 1. The medical workers made the extra effort to cheer up their little patients on Monday to celebrate International Children's Day. [CHEN SHICHUAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A village cooperative member dries straw-woven handicrafts in Tancheng county of Linyi, East China's Shandong province, on June 2, 2020. Authorities in Tancheng county have explored eco-friendly ways to dispose of straws left after wheat harvest, instead of burning them and causing extra emissions. Companies and cooperatives were established to make and sell straw-woven handicrafts. [Photo/Xinhua]

An eye doctor teaches elementary school students about the structure of the eye in Hefei, Anhui province, on June 3, 2020. The doctor's visit took place ahead of the 25th National Eye Health Day, which will fall on Saturday. [ZHAO MING/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Farmers dry freshly harvested seaweed at a farm in Rongcheng, Shandong province, on June 1. The city is the biggest seaweed production site in China, accounting for more than 40 percent of the nation's total. [YANG ZHILI/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7135-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7353-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6246-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6229-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;we belong to yesteryear&quot; (January 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
holding back the years... (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
if I could turn back time... (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;i&#x27;m almost done...&quot; (1 Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
retrospective: &quot;live poultry&quot; (December 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

img267 by foundin_a_attic, on Flickr
IMG_1415 by JHCMHYC, on Flickr
IMG_1417 by JHCMHYC, on Flickr
Singapore Events photography services by Xing Yuxing, on Flickr
Singapore Events photography services by Xing Yuxing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The first batch of Chinese wolfberries this year are ready for harvest. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Pickers pose for a photo with baskets full of Chinese wolfberries. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


A picker collects Chinese wolfberries in a basket. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The trees, whose average height is one meter, are filled with red Chinese wolfberries in the Hongsibao Chinese wolfberry base in the city's Dahe township.

An aerial photo of terraced fields in Lixi village, Dehua county, Fujian province, on June 3, 2020. [Photo by Lai Jianming/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Online host promotes leather handbags via livestream platform in Xinji, north China's Hebei Province, June 5, 2020. Training sessions on livestream sales have been held here by local authorities for enterprises to help promote the sales of their products since this year. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)

Online host promote garments via livestream platform in Xinji, north China's Hebei Province, June 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)

An online host selects the garments to be shown during livestream sales in Xinji, north China's Hebei Province, June 5, 2020.
(Xinhua/Mu Yu)

Models present creations of Dejin during a livestream show of the China Fashion Week 2020/2021 AW Collection in Beijing, capital of China, May 3, 2020. The works of Dejin and Link Unique were livestreamed here on Sunday without on-site audience under the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0909 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1115 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1038 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0999 by Ken Lai, on FlickrUntitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
K by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Friday night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Friday night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

COVID-19 fashion by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Spice shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Butcher by Runen LIU, on Flickr
SECRET SHANGHAI 중화권 고수익 여우알바 2주단기일정 고수익가능 구글검색창 시크릿상하이 https://c11.kr/61t1 #고수익여자알바 #해외고수익 #여자고수익알바 by 상하이 시크릿, on Flickr
Le restaurant by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Zhujiajiao by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhong Mengying of Shandong reacts before the national duathlon competition online in Weihai City, east China's Shandong Province, June 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)

Liu Haiqi (1st R) of Liaoning rides during the national duathlon competition online in Weihai City, east China's Shandong Province, June 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)

Sha Tianqi (2nd R) of Shandong rides during the national duathlon competition online in Weihai City, east China's Shandong Province, June 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)

Competitors ride during the national duathlon competition online in Weihai City, east China's Shandong Province, June 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)

Competitors ride during the national duathlon competition online in Weihai City, east China's Shandong Province, June 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A worker processes schoolbags at a workshop of an enterprise in Dalong Economic and Technological Development Zone in Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 6, 2020. In recent years, Dalong Economic and Technological Development Zone has promoted follow-up support for the poverty alleviation relocation policy, and has taken various measures to solve the employment problems of relocated people. As of June 1, 39 enterprises above designated size in the development zone have provided 10,755 job posts for resettled residents from inhospitable areas. (Photo by Yang Wukui/Xinhua)

A worker processes lighters at a workshop of an enterprise in Dalong Economic and Technological Development Zone in Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 6, 2020.(Photo by Hu Panxue/Xinhua)

A worker processes schoolbags at a workshop of an enterprise in Dalong Economic and Technological Development Zone in Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)

A worker processes schoolbags at a workshop of an enterprise in Dalong Economic and Technological Development Zone in Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 6, 2020. (Photo by Yang Wukui/Xinhua)

A worker processes lighters at a workshop of an enterprise in Dalong Economic and Technological Development Zone in Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 6, 2020.(Photo by Yang Wukui/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chen Jianming, a senior nurse from Hunan Provincial People's Hospital who once was dispatched to Huanggang City in Hubei Province for the fight against COVID-19, helps his wife Tang Chan, who is also a medical worker, wear earrings at a resort in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, June 6, 2020. A group wedding ceremony was held here Saturday for newly-married couples from 15 provinces nationwide who once worked to fight against the COVID-19 outbreak. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Ke Quan, a nurse from Renmin Hospital of Wuhan University, poses for a wedding photo with Yu Chen (R) at a resort in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, June 6, 2020.

Teng Kaibiao, a policeman from Wanning of Hainan Province, takes photos with mobile phone of his dressed up wife Hou Junxia at a resort in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, June 6, 2020.


Newly-married couples get ready to attend a group wedding ceremony in Boao, south China's Hainan Province, June 6, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Grand Theatre will give its first public performances on June 18 and 19, presenting Shanghai Ballet's production of Swan Lake. [Photo provided to China Daily]


Shanghai Grand Theatre will give its first public performances on June 18 and 19, presenting Shanghai Ballet's production of _Swan Lake.

_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on June 3, 2020 shows the Zhengding ancient town's south gate illuminated at night in Zhengding county of Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, June 3, 2020. The Zhengding ancient town will gradually reopen its tourist attractions as the impact of COVID-19 ebbs away. Meanwhile, business activities under proper regulation are also encouraged as part of a government plan to revive the night-time economy.[Photo/Xinhua]

Children play with bubble toys in a commercial street near the Zhengding ancient town in Zhengding county of Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, June 3, 2020.

Children play with bubble toys in a commercial street near the Zhengding ancient town in Zhengding county of Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, June 3, 2020.

Children play with bubble toys in a commercial street near the Zhengding ancient town in Zhengding county of Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, June 3, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0724 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0931 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1038 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_0806 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0805 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0776 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Snapshot at Taipei Arena 2020.02.28 by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at Banqiao Chinese Facial threading by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot Taipei near Ximending Cute posture. Attentive design furkid’s entrance. Lunar New Year Festival Couplets by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot Taipei near Ximending Cute posture. Attentive design furkid’s entrance. Lunar New Year Festival Couplets. by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot in Dihua St,Taipei Start to set up scaffolding for celebrating Lunar New Year Festival #Old hand together with young #disciples #jump around like a #acrobats to set up #scaffolding by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Macau_2019_029 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr
Outdoor Seating In An Old Square by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr
MGM . Macau by Joaquim Sousa, on Flickr
Macau - Taipa by Joaquim Sousa, on Flickr
Macau_2019_024 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr
Macau - China by Joaquim Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A visitor takes photos of cherries at Xinli village of Qingxi township in Hanyuan county, Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 8, 2020. With a cultivated area of about 63,000 mu (4,200 hectares), the cherry industry in Hanyuan county has greatly boosted local economy. [Photo/Xinhua]


Visitors pick cherries at Fumin village of Qingxi township in Hanyuan county of Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor buys cherries at a fruit market in Jiuxiang township of Hanyuan county, Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on June 8, 2020 shows an online marketing event of cherry products at Fumin village, Qingxi township of Hanyuan county in Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Relic conservation experts restore a color-painted clay sculpture at Fengguo Monastery in Yixian County of Jinzhou, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 8, 2020.






Built in 1020, Fengguo Monastery hosts a rare collection of color-painted Buddhist clay sculptures. In 2012, the "Main Hall of Fengguo Monastery" was submitted by China to the UNESCO World Heritage Tentative Lists. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People purchase goods at a night fair in Huangpu district in China's Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Shanghai carried out a night festival to boost the city's night economy on June 6. A number of bars, museums, bookstores, shopping malls and landmark commercial complexes joined the festival, with extended business hours and themed activities like night tours, shopping, dining, reading and live shows.

Artists perform at a restaurant in the Xintiandi area of Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People enjoy a performance during a thematic event held at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A bartender serves drinks at a bar in the Xintiandi area of Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People read at a bookstore in Shanghai. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Afternoon break by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Old shanghai in the 80s

china shanghai bund 005515 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr
china shanghai 0056717 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr
china shanghai 005502 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr
china beijing 003318 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japan

000507340032 by Li Chieh Chou, on Flickr
000507340023 by Li Chieh Chou, on Flickr
000507340027 by Li Chieh Chou, on Flickr
000507340020 by Li Chieh Chou, on Flickr
000507340029 by Li Chieh Chou, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0911L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0919L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1004L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0991L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0870L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0864L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
遼寧夜市 by Funstyle, on Flickr
遼寧夜市 by Funstyle, on Flickr
遼寧夜市 by Funstyle, on Flickr
Something about tea-01 by Live in far away, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Mobile grocery stand by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Tricycle by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sidewalk by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Afternoon break by Runen LIU, on Flickr
R0005357 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A resident takes photos of potted plants at one of Shanghai's nightlift hotspots as the city is leveraing its nighttime economy to boost consumption and aid economic recovery. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Residents enjoy a band performance at one of Shanghai's nightlift hotspots as the city is leveraing its nighttime economy to boost consumption and aid economic recovery. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman picks accessories at the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center in Shanghai. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shanghai residents visit the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shanghai residents look at shiba inu dogs at the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A resident takes photos of potted plants at one of Shanghai's nightlift hotspots as the city is leveraing its nighttime economy to boost consumption and aid economic recovery. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Residents enjoy a band performance at one of Shanghai's nightlift hotspots as the city is leveraing its nighttime economy to boost consumption and aid economic recovery. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman picks accessories at the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center in Shanghai. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shanghai residents visit the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shanghai residents look at shiba inu dogs at the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A group of women dressed in traditional Qiang ethnic minority dress stand on the roof of a residential house as clouds come into their view, in Jiashan village, Lixian county, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A wall painting portraying cultural symbols of Qiang ethnic group such as sheep, ancient castle and clouds is seen in Jiashan village, Lixian county, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]






Wall paintings featuring elements of Qiang ethnic culture are seen in Jiashan village, Lixian county, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1441L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1620LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1430L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1362L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1623L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_3884 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A special exhibition featuring ethnic Bai people's costumes in Kunming, Yunnan province, demonstrates the history, culture, production, lifestyle, habits and customs of the group.

In addition to clothing, major exhibits include headdresses, embroidered shoes, handkerchiefs, embroidery work, earrings, bracelets, finger rings and related jewelry and ornaments that Bai people use and wear in their daily lives.

The exhibition, which kicked off on the ground floor of the Yunnan Provincial Museum on Saturday will run through Aug 16.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhang plays a one-on-one game with a senior student at the school. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY

*Teenage prodigy overcomes his disability to dazzle basketball fans around the world*

Zhang Jiacheng, 14, has become an online celebrity and hero to basketball fans at home and abroad, because of his exceptional basketball skills. Despite his disability, the teenager has won many one-on-one games against other players with his deft ball-handling skills.

Zhang, who attends junior high school in Gaochunzhen township, Yunfu, Guangdong province, lost part of his right arm in an accident in 2010.

In the summer of 2018, the township government held a free basketball training camp for local children. Zhang attended and fell in love with the game.

He hopes to overcome his disability and become a professional basketball player one day.

To realize his dream, he practices at school and at home. Over the past two years his skills have rapidly developed and he has an army of online followers, including NBA star Stephen Curry from the Golden State Warriors. One of his clips on Weibo has been viewed over 970 million times.



His face drips with sweat after the practice session at home. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY



Zhang focuses on his studies in the classroom. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY



Zhang's father, Zhang Beihai, has always been supportive of his son's passion for basketball. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY



Zhang and his classmate walk to school in the morning. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7105-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2009-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7184-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4797-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7073-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7023-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF3985 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3984 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3550 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3546 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3539 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3540 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

COVID-19 Archives: courier service (23-02-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Metro by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Mobile grocery stand by Runen LIU, on Flickr
R0005409 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr
R0005402 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Celebrating China Cultural and Natural Heritage Day with the 'living wealth' of Sichuan


The China Cultural Center in Rabat has launched an online exhibition of intangible cultural heritage from Southwest China's Sichuan province, in celebration of the China Cultural and Natural Heritage Day, which falls on Saturday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







"Spitfire" is a famous stunt from Sichuan Opera. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]



The Lantern Festival in Zigong is an annual tradition held during the Lantern Festival every year, attracting visitors nationwide. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]



Langzhong shadow puppetry is an ancient performing art telling tales and anecdotes from local history. The puppets are known for their delicate hollowed-out patterns and beautiful appearances. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]



Guozhuang Dance is a folk dance popular in Tibetan areas. The dancing style portrays local people's lives, such as feeding animals and making wine. It also showcases Tibetan customs. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]



Qingcheng _Wushu_ (martial art) is an important school of Chinese _wushu_. It originated from Qingcheng Mountain in Sichuan, which is also the cradle of Chinese Taoism. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]



Costumes of the Yi ethnic group. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]



Costumes of the Tibetan people. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hostesses promote instant beef soup via livestreaming in Huainan, East China's Anhui province, on June 6 to help sellers from impoverished areas. [Photo/Sipa]



A hostess promotes clothes via livestreaming in Huainan, East China's Anhui province, on June 6 to help sellers from impoverished areas. [Photo/Sipa]



A hostess promotes clothes via livestreaming in Huainan, East China's Anhui province, on June 6 to help sellers from impoverished areas. [Photo/Sipa]



Two hostesses promote fermented bean curd via livestreaming in Huainan, East China's Anhui province, on June 6 to help sellers from impoverished areas. [Photo/Sipa]



A hostess cooks food via livestreaming in Huainan, East China's Anhui province, on June 6 to help sellers from impoverished areas. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People have leisure time at a bar in Shanghai, east China, June 15, 2020. To boost the city's night economy, Shanghai kicked off a night festival from early June, with a number of bars, museums, bookstores, shopping malls and landmark commercial complexes joining the festival with extended business hours and more than 180 themed activities like night tours, shopping, dining and live shows. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)



People shop at a night market in Shanghai, east China, June 15, 2020. To boost the city's night economy, (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)



People attend a theme tour activity at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (NECC) in Shanghai, east China, June 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



People watch performance at a bar in Shanghai, east China, June 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7576L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7324L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
DSC04446 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04381 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
_NEI2658 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI2329 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Calgary, Alberta

Tea Time (or even Tree Time) by Steve Wilson Photography, on Flickr
Fruit Stand by Steve Wilson Photography, on Flickr
Street Trader by Steve Wilson Photography, on Flickr
Smoko by Steve Wilson Photography, on Flickr
Hanging lanterns by Ricky Leong, on Flickr
img239 by Steve Wilson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Graduates pose for photos with faculty members after the commencement ceremony of the Peking Union Medical College (PUMC) in Beijing, capital of China, June 30, 2020. Due to the coronavirus control measures, a few representatives attended the ceremony while the others participated via livestreaming. (Photo/Xinhua)

A commencement ceremony is held at the Peking Union Medical College (PUMC) in Beijing, capital of China, June 30, 2020. (Photo/Xinhua)

Graduates celebrate their graduation after the commencement ceremony of the Peking Union Medical College (PUMC) in Beijing, capital of China, June 30, 2020.
(Photo/Xinhua)

Graduates attend the commencement ceremony of the Peking Union Medical College (PUMC) in Beijing, capital of China, June 30, 2020.(Photo/Xinhua)

A graduate receives his diploma at the commencement ceremony of the Peking Union Medical College (PUMC) in Beijing, capital of China, June 30, 2020. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yang Yang (left) changes a battery for an electric shared bike. [Photos/Xinhua]

Yang Yang's job is to change the batteries for shared electric bikes. Every night, between 9 pm and 5 am, he changes batteries for 200 shared electric bikes on average in Hohhot, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

Yang Yang loads a truck with dead batteries. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yang Yang unloads dead batteries at a power distribution station. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yang Yang buys some snacks at a convenience store. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Many parents take their children to play in the cool water at the Zhiyinhao Wharf by the Hankou River Beach in Wuhan, Hubei province, on June 29, 2020. [Photos by Wang Jiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]







Children play in the cool water at the Zhiyinhao Wharf by the Hankou River Beach in Wuhan, Hubei province, on June 29, 2020. [Photos by Wang Jiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3819L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0614L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0603L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0601L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4056L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4054L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

_MG_1236 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_0624 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9215 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_7657 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9135 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8113 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

DSCF4032 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4030 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4029 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3597 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3596 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3593 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

untitled by LOGAN W, on Flickr
untitled by LOGAN W, on Flickr
untitled by LOGAN W, on Flickr
untitled by LOGAN W, on Flickr
untitled by LOGAN W, on Flickr
untitled by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Villagers embrace new life after relocation in Sichuan- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





Villagers of Abuluoha Village dressed in traditional Yi costume dance at the relocation site in Butuo County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 29, 2020. In the past, people in Abuluoha village had to spend at least three hours climbing up and down steep mountainous roads to get to other places. With the completion of the building of a 3.8 km-long road connecting Abuluoha Village to the outside, villagers of Abuluoha Village have also moved into 33 light steel structure houses successively since June 29. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

Villagers of Abuluoha Village dressed in traditional Yi costume walk on the road in Butuo County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 29, 2020.

A villager of Abuluoha Village chats with neighbors who have just moved into their new house in Butuo County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 29, 2020.

Aerial photo taken on June 29, 2020 shows a relocation site in Abuluoha Village of Butuo County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Villagers of Abuluoha Village dressed in traditional Yi costume move into their new houses in Butuo County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 29, 2020.

Villagers of Abuluoha Village transfer goods given by local government in Butuo County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 28, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chen Ran dries dyed textiles at her workshop in Yixian county, East China's Anhui province, on June 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chen Ran is a member of the post-1990 generation from Southwest China's Sichuan province. After graduating from university, Chen fell in love with handmade dyed textiles and opened her own workshop in 2017.


Chen Ran makes dyestuff at her workshop. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chen Ran dries dyed textiles at her workshop. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chen Ran selects dyeing tools at her workshop. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chen Ran shows dyed textiles at her workshop. [Photo/Xinhua]

Her workshop offers demonstration classes to create a better customer experience and has received more than 100,000 tourists over the past three years. "I hope more young people can learn more about this craft through my efforts, so it can touch more people's lives."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bai Chunli, left, president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and Li Shushen, president of the University of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, attend the commencement ceremony, July 2, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Bai Chunli, president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, delivers a speech at a commencement ceremony in Beijing, July 2, 2020. A total of 9,415 students graduated from the University of the Chinese Academy of Sciences this year: 4,465 with doctorates, 4,601 with master's degrees and 349 with bachelor's degrees. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A foreign student poses for a photo with a diploma on July 2, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Graduates pose for group photos in Beijing, July 2, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Wang Mingchao, a graduate with a master's degree, takes part in the commencement ceremony online at home in Jilin province, July 2, 2020. [Photo/UCA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Cheung Chau by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Cheung Chau by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Sculpting the Living World by Ju Ming by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Loving Strangers by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9865 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2198 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0307 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4820L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4613L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3820L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0603L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4036L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7583L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

wall by TC, on Flickr
lionwork by TC, on Flickr
climb by TC, on Flickr
wonderland by TC, on Flickr
steps by TC, on Flickr
wash by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wang Xiulian, 50 years old, works at a traditional Chinese medicinal herb breeding and planting base at Yuye Village of Jiejinkou Hezhe Township in Tongjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 13, 2020. The Hezhe people, one of the smallest ethnic minority groups in China who used to live by fishing and hunting, are now embracing prosperity as they develop various industries while keeping alive their culture and heritage. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Wang Linyao, 11 years old, wears traditional Hezhe costumes at Yuye Village of Jiejinkou Hezhe Township in Tongjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Sun Yulin, an inheritor of Hezhe culture, displays his artworks made of fish bones at Jiejinkou Hezhe Township in Tongjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 13, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Wu Baochen, an inheritor of Hezhe Yimakan, teaches a child at Jiejinkou Hezhe Township in Tongjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 13, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Li Zhiguo, 25 years old, makes a "red boat" for visitors to experience traditional Hezhe wedding ceremony at Yuye Village of Jiejinkou Hezhe Township in Tongjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 12, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A student poses while jumping into a swimming pool at a primary school in Binzhou city, Shandong province, on July 1, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Graduates pose for photos during a graduation and coming-of-age ceremony at Wudang High School in Guiyang, Guizhou province, on June 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Dozens of people from all walks of life in Hong Kong celebrate the 23rd anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland at the Victoria Peak on July 1, 2020, waving the national flags and singing the national anthem and "Below to the Lion Rock". [Photo by Calvin Ng/China Daily]

People tour lotus flower fields in Liujiang district, Liuzhou city, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on June 28, 2020. Baipeng town in Liujiang district is famed for the production of lotus roots, and along with eco-tourism featuring lotus flower blossoms, the income of local residents took a steady leap in recent years thanks to these unique features. [Photo/Xinhua]

A photo taken on July 1, 2020, shows a bridge linking Nantong and Zhangjiagang over the Yangtze River in Jiangsu province. The road-rail cable-stayed bridge with the world's longest span opened to traffic in Jiangsu on Wednesday. The 11,072-meter bridge over the Yangtze, China's longest river, links Nantong and Zhangjiagang, two cities in Jiangsu. It has a six-lane expressway on the upper deck and four railway tracks on the lower level. [Photo/Xinhua]

Employees at Turpan Jiaohe Airport in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region welcome the crew of China's first civil airliner with independent intellectual property rights, the C919, after it landed as part of a high-temperature test on June 28, 2020. Turpan is one of the hottest places in China in the summer and offers the best environment for high-temperature aircraft tests. [Photo by Liu Jian/For China Daily]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, great and very nice new photos, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

DSC02261 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02234 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02139 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01859 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01781 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Work resumes across China as economy booms


China has taken a series of measures to promote work resumption to boost the economy as novel coronavirus prevention and control normalizes.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Exhibitors show products online at Photo and Imaging Shanghai 2020 in Shanghai on July 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People attend a seminar at Photo and Imaging Shanghai 2020 on July 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People choose clothes at the Shanghai International Baby Photo Expo 2020 on July 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Employees work at a glass manufacturing company in Chongqing, Southwest China on July 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An employee makes cloisonne handicraft art in Xianghe county, Central China's Hebei province, on July 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An employee makes cloisonne handicraft art work in Xianghe county, Central China's Hebei province, on July 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An employee makes cloisonne handicraft art work in Xianghe county, Central China's Hebei province, on July 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An employee makes cloisonne handicraft art work in Xianghe county, Central China's Hebei province, on July 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2573 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_2567 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_2546 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_2508 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_1586 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_1582 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

sunglasses by TC, on Flickr
surround sound by TC, on Flickr
rainy underpass by TC, on Flickr
rainy restaurant by TC, on Flickr
collusion by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

IMG_6976 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_6974 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_6952 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_6944 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_6939 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_6899 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

DSCF5160 by chenggg_, on Flickr
DSCF5206 by chenggg_, on Flickr
DSCF5118 by chenggg_, on Flickr
DSCF4972 by chenggg_, on Flickr
DSCF4953 by chenggg_, on Flickr
DSCF4958 by chenggg_, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple who joined the fight against COVID-19 sign their names during a group wedding held by the management committee of Changbai Mountain in northeast China's Jilin Province, July 8, 2020.
(Xinhua/Lin Hong)

Couples who joined the fight against COVID-19 take limo's to participate in a group wedding held by the management committee of Changbai Mountain in northeast China's Jilin Province, July 8, 2020.
(Xinhua/Lin Hong)




Couples who joined the fight against COVID-19 take part in a group wedding held by the management committee of Changbai Mountain in northeast China's Jilin Province, July 8, 2020. The group wedding was held for 50 couples from around the country who had joined the fight against COVID-19 and postponed their own weddings. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play at a temporary shelter in Jiefangyan Township of Luxi County in Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, July 10, 2020. The local authorities evacuated 71 villagers through the night to a temporary shelter at a primary school to protect them from potential geological disasters caused by heavy rainfall. (Photo by Chen Zhenhai/Xinhua)

Photo taken on July 10, 2020 shows a temporary shelter in Jiefangyan Township of Luxi County in Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province.(Photo by Chen Zhenhai/Xinhua)

Staff serve dinner to villagers at a temporary shelter in Jiefangyan Township of Luxi County in Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, July 10, 2020.(Photo by Chen Zhenhai/Xinhua)

A staff member delivers drinking water at a temporary shelter in Jiefangyan Township of Luxi County in Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, July 10, 2020.(Photo by Chen Zhenhai/Xinhua)

Rescuers help evacuate trapped villagers at Yanchi Township of Shimen County, central China's Hunan Province, July 7, 2020. Rain-triggered flood hit the county in recent days. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Actors apply makeup before a performance in Handan city, North China's Hebei province, July 9, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]



Series of online performances featuring intangible cultural heritage were staged in the city's Handan county, from four-strand string to shadow puppetry, with audiences enjoying the folk cultural feast via online streaming. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02416 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02403 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02383 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02374 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01911 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02098 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Scooter by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Express delivery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Rush hour by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A staff member of the female maintenance team checks equipment. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Female maintenance workers check a high-speed train in a service center in Chongqing. She is one of the staff members of a female maintenance team of the service center. The average age of the team members is 27. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A member of staff wipes the window of a car at the display area of FAW-Mazda during the 17th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2020. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)

Photo taken on July 12, 2020 shows the display area of FAW-Bestune during the 17th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)




Photos taken on July 12, 2020 shows the display area of FAW-Volkswagen during the 17th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province. (Photos by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8450 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8179L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8100L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7980L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7756 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7756 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Taipei skyscrapers by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Yong Le Market by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Yong Le Market by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Dadaocheng Wharf by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Dadaocheng, Taipei, Taiwan by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Dadaocheng, Taipei, Taiwan by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Macau by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Macau by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Macau Hotels by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Hotel Lisboa by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Macau Lighthouse by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Street by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF4942 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5553 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1227 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1226 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4925 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4924 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02632 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02589 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF5598 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5592 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5586 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4958 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
IMG_3994 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_3993 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Rainy night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Through the crowd by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Rainymood by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Midnight walk by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Wandering around by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Maintenance workers check a high-speed train in a service center in Chengdu, Sichuan Province, July 2020.



Staff members of the Chengdu railway maintenance division of Sichuan focus on their inspection and maintenance work to ensure the travel safety during the flood season. (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A villager of Qiankou village, Shoushansi town in Guantao county shows harvested okra. [Photo/Sipa]

Farmers pick okra at Qiankou village, Shoushansi town, Guantao county of Handan city, Hebei province on July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Farmers in Guantao county of Handan city in North China's Hebei province have developed their okra farming in recent years with the support of local government, turning the crop into a "gold chains" and a path to better livelihoods.

Processing enterprises, partnered with local farmers, extended the industrial chain of okra farming and developed products such as okra flower tea, okra chips, and okra polysaccharide products, increasing the income of local farmers.

Staff members cut okra at a processing workshop of a biotech company in Guantao county of Handan city, Hebei province on July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member cleans okra at a processing workshop of a biotech company in Guantao county of Handan city, Hebei province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member of a local biotech company shows okra products to customers at the company's exhibition hall in Guantao county. [Photo/Xinhua]

Customers check okra extract at the exhibition hall of a biotech company in Guantao county. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC4642-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7168-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6577-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC04864 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04929 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04878 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
宅男外騎 #烏來 #SPDI #sseinteractionfitness #darebikes #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #單車通勤 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
宅男外騎 #烏來 #SPDI #sseinteractionfitness #darebikes #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #單車通勤 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

DSC08490 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC08161 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC08118 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC08479 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC07853 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC07934 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Luo Shasha, owner of a textile company, in the showroom, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker traces a pattern from a piece of blue calico, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker carves patterns on a printing plate, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker scraps away the dried soybean dregs from the finished blue calico, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker starches the fabric with soybean milk, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

Blue calico, first worn by farmers and fishermen, means blue cloth with white patterns or white cloth with blue patterns. The patterns are inspired by nature, consisting of symbols of animals, plants or figures from folklore. In modern times, blue calico is used to make daily clothing and bedding, and also a way to prosperity.

In Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, the handmade blue calico has also become an example of intangible cultural heritage, improving people's lives. The textile company, set up by Yang Caihong and her daughter Luo Shasha, now cooperates with 2,000 villagers to grow soybean and gallnut. A total of 200 local families have been lifted out of poverty so far.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Villagers read books at a reading room of Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. In recent years, the Dasheng Town has taken various measures, including infrastructure upgrade, living conditions improvement and cultural service centers opening for free, to improve local people's quality of life. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers have a walk at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A villager selects books at a reading room of Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020.. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers exercise at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A resident exercises at the cultural service center of Xingsheng community in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. In recent years, the Dasheng Town has taken various measures, including infrastructure upgrade, living conditions improvement and cultural service centers opening for free, to improve local people's quality of life. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A villager cleans up in front of her house at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers exercise at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A girl practices calligraphy at the cultural service center of Dasheng Town in Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers exercise at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A girl smiles as she walks outside at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A man feeds Huang Mengjie, a two-year-old girl, at No 51 Central School in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. More than 800 villagers in the flood-stricken region have been relocated to the school, the largest temporary settlement in the county. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Staff workers at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, organize food and supplies, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents have dinner at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents wash clothes at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Boys play mobile games at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6179 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6055 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5961 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5833 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5771 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5784 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
DSC_1113 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5006 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5004 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5002 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
2020.7.12 by Charlie Ma, on Flickr
making dumplings by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr
fortune teller, Hengfeng Rd. by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr
Bieyoutian Pavilion by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4064-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC04501 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04499 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04481 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04470 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04467 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Huge lotus plant on full display


The Victoria regia, a lotus that has the largest leaves of all aquatic plants in the world, has recently entered its best viewing period in Xishuangbanna, Yunnan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Women pose for photos while sitting on _Victoria regia_, a lotus with the largest leaves of all aquatic plants in the world, in Xishuangbanna, Yunnan province. [Photos by Yu Zuidong/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flood waters overwhelm Jiangxi village as residents evacuate







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Two thirds of Longkou village are inundated in Lianhu township in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. The supplies of water and electricity have been cut off. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Firefighters from Lishui, East China's Zhejiang province, take part in relocating villagers from Longkou village in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. The levee protecting Lianhu township at Poyang Lake collapsed in two places on July 12 and 13, and flood water soon inundated parts of the township. No casualties have been reported in the flood-hit area. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers wait in line to board boats to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers board a boat to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers take a boat to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers take a boat to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Zhang Jiangyan, 22, wearing glasses, brings her two daughters to her mother's home by taking a boat in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A graduate from a high school dedicated for Tibetan students in Nantong, Jiangsu province, bids an emotional farewell to her teacher, July 11, 2020. [Photo by Xu Peiqin/Asianewsphoto]

Craftsmen weave bamboo products at a village in Qutang town, Hai'an city, Jiangsu province, July 14, 2020. [Photo by Zhai Huiyong/Asianewsphoto]

A man makes _nang_, a baked flatbread and staple for Uygurs, at a _nang_ industrial training demonstration base in Jinghe county of Bortala Mongol autonomous prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, July 14, 2020. [Photo by Kurbanjan Mamut/Asianewsphoto]

Children experience scientific experimental equipment during an activity that promotes safety and emergency knowledge in Huai'an, Jiangsu province, July 15, 2020. [Photo by Zhao Qirui/Asianewsphoto]

Staff members watch the water level at the Xingzi hydrological station of the Poyang Lake in East China's Jiangxi province, July 12, 2020. Poyang Lake, China's largest freshwater lake, saw its water level rise to a record high Saturday midnight. [Photo/Xinhua]

A photo taken on July 13, 2020 shows a pavilion submerged by the Yangtze River with rising water levels in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Final touches are made to a bronze sculpture at an art workshop in Raoyang county, Hebei province, on July 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9066L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9062L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8516L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8525L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8797L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8788L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
gettyimages-1158045214-2048x2048 by Jason Tom, on Flickr
#單車通勤日 #單車盟 #讓單車再度偉大 #Bike2Work #單車通勤日請你喝咖啡 #FreeCoffee4BikeCommuters #coffee #cafe #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #panaracer #gravelkingsk #riverscoffee by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
#單車通勤日 #單車盟 #讓單車再度偉大 #Bike2Work #單車通勤日請你喝咖啡 #FreeCoffee4BikeCommuters #coffee #cafe #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #panaracer #gravelkingsk #riverscoffee by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
Busy tourist street near Taipei, Taiwan by SOUTH WEST AERIAL SURVEYS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Tricycle (20-03-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
COVID-19 uniforms (20-03-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
9 Signs You’re In Love With Gigafactory 9 | gigafactory 9 by Mary Voss, on Flickr
IMG_0304 by Adrian Casey, on Flickr
IMG_0271 by Adrian Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF5668 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5665 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5043 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5040 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5016 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5656 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo shows a man taking pictures of the flood in Chongqing, Southwest China, July 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


The Chongqing section of the Yangtze River currently faces the biggest flood since the start of flood season in China. [Photos/Xinhua]

Some shops in Ciqikou scenic spot in Chongqing are submerged, July 18, 2020. Affected by heavy rainfall, the Jialing River water level in Chongqing has risen significantly recently. [Photo/Xinhua]


Affected by heavy rainfall, the Jialing River water level in Chongqing has risen significantly recently. Photos shows the Ciqikou scenic spot in the city on July 18. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Late night shopping by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Late night shopping by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Uncertainty by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Hand in hand by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by 哈哈 黃, on Flickr
Me and My Friends Walking down the Slope by ificouldreadmymind, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

philmalvilan-china-beijing-street-night-dance by Phil Malvilan street photography, on Flickr
philmalvilan-china-beijing-street-girl by Phil Malvilan street photography, on Flickr
Beijing CBD Julho 2020_01 by Leandro Alves da Silva, on Flickr
Beijing CBD Julho 2020_05 by Leandro Alves da Silva, on Flickr
Temple of Heaven in Beijing by Ines Neuhauser, on Flickr
street scenes of Beijing. by Guo Mu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People enjoy leisure time at Jingshan Park in Beijing on Monday morning, July 20, 2020.



Parks in Beijing see more visitors as the city lowered its level of emergency response to COVID-19 from Level II to Level III on Monday. The move comes almost a month after the city raised its COVID-19 emergency response to Level 2 on June 16 as a new cluster related to Xinfadi wholesale market in south Beijing's Fengtai District was reported. (Photos: China News Service/ Du Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Daily life in Hong Kong - Xinhua | English.news.cn



People walk in the Hennessy Road in south China's Hong Kong, July 16, 2020. Hong Kong witnessed a resurgence of COVID-19 cases over the past weeks, prompting the government to step up preventive and control efforts again, including mandatory mask-wearing on public transport and closures of some entertainment venues. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

Visitors take photos of Hong Kong Island in south China's Hong Kong, July 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

Photo taken on July 14, 2020 shows the Golden Bauhinia Square in south China's Hong Kong, July 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

People exercise at a park in Hong kong, south China, July 11, 2020.(Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)
People exercise at the Happy Valley area in south China's Hong Kong, July 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

People exercise at the Happy Valley area in south China's Hong Kong, July 16, 2020. H(Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Daily life of ferryman at Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, China's Shaanxi - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Han Wenxin (R) and Han Baocheng check the lifesaving suits on the boat at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020. Han Wenxin, 71, a ferryman for 60 years at the Miaoshang crossing, a 100-year-old crossing in Huangjinxia Town, stuck to his position every day despite of the weather and whenever the villagers needed him, and charged no money from his impoverished clients. In 2018, Han Wenxin broke his feet and called his son Han Baocheng back to continue his business. Although earning few money, Han and his son feel hard to give up the work, as they have deep feelings for the local villagers. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Han Wenxin ferries at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020.

Han Baocheng (C) receives a call from a villager demanding a ferry service during a meal at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020

Han Wenxin (R) greets a villager at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9123L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9128L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9037L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9034L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8693L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8679L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on FlickrIMG_8671L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;the future? it&#x27;s a big question mark&quot; (March 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;free&quot; (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;hong kong&#x27;s unforgettable journey...&quot; (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;understanding&quot; (May 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
retrospective: &quot;slow&quot; (December 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr
retrospective: &quot;you&#x27;re gonna be ok!&quot; (December 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_MG_9418 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9400 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9383 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9381 by waychen_c, on Flickr
IMG_1168 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_1174 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

COVID-19 archives: Delivery man (22-02-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Tricycle by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Neighborhoods to be demolished by Runen LIU, on Flickr
20200604定海桥09 by Ting Peng, on Flickr
20200604定海桥06 by Ting Peng, on Flickr
R0006008 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A medical worker checks the health conditon of an elderly villager at a temporary settlement in Dangtu County, east China's Anhui Province, July 20, 2020.

A girl makes an origami at a temporary settlement in Dangtu County, east China's Anhui Province, July 20, 2020. About 340 local villagers have been evacuated to a temporary settlement at a primary school as part of local flood control response. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


A medical worker checks a child's health condition at a temporary settlement in Dangtu County, east China's Anhui Province, July 20, 2020.

Volunteer Zhang Hua (L) talks with a villager at a temporary settlement in Dangtu County, east China's Anhui Province, July 20, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

erial photo shows Nyima performing Jiuhe Zhuo dance at a primary school in Qonggyai County in Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 2, 2020. Jiuhe Zhuo dance, originated in Qonggyai County of Shannan, has a history of more than 1,300 years. It has been a favorite dancing form for local people in Shannan to pray for good luck since ancient times and was dubbed waist drum dance in Tibet. Nyima, an inheritor of Jiuhe Zhuo dance, which is a national intangible cultural heritage, began to learn the dance from his father at the age of nine and has been dedicated to Zhuo dance performance for over 60 years. His performance once won a national award for folk arts. After decades of study of the dance, Nyima has formed his unique style. During the performance, he plays the role of leading dancer and controls the movements and rhythm of the dance. Nyima has trained dozens of apprentices and formed a Zhuo dance performing team in Jiuhe Village. Now, young dancers of the team often perform in different places. The Zhuo dance has become an important approach to reducing poverty for local villagers. (Xinhua/Zhan Yan)

Apprentices of Nyima perform Jiuhe Zhuo dance in Jiuhe Village of Qonggyai County in Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 1, 2020.

Nyima interacts with pupils at a primary school in Qonggyai County in Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 2, 2020.


Nyima and his apprentices perform Jiuhe Zhuo dance in Jiuhe Village of Qonggyai County in Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 1, 2020.

Nyima performs Jiuhe Zhuo dance in Jiuhe Village of Qonggyai County in Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 1, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A5662 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5660 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5650 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5636 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5631 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5629 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Digitalization drives economic development in China


Digitalization across diversified industries has becoming an important force to drive the country's economic development.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A woman promotes products via livestreaming in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Aug 2, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Digitalization across diversified industries has becoming an important force to drive the country's economic development.

From alcohol, seafood and agricultural products to toys, books and shoes, almost every industry is finding ways to make progress in industrial transformation and upgrading in China.

The added value of China's digital economy reached 35.8 trillion yuan ($5.13 trillion) in 2019, accounting for 36.2 percent of the GDP, according to a white paper released by the China Academy of Information Technology in early July.

Online hosts promote seafood via livestreaming in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Aug 2, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Online hosts promote local specialties via livestreaming in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Aug 2, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

A man promotes shoes for women in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 16, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman tries on one shoe to show the audience in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 16, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Two hosts promote books via livestreaming in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, on July 23, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman promotes stuffed toys in Neiqiu county, North China's Hebei province, on July 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Left-behind children enrich lives through art


Deng Yunxiu, 14, a student in Ningyuan county, Hunan province, was excited about starting another summer vacation in July. She'll learn art and music at a local culture center established for children like her — left behind as their parents went to work in big cities. She started learning to...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students attend a dance attend class at Dayuanshe Art and Culture Communication Center for Left-Behind Children in Ningyuan county, Hunan province. Photo provided to China Daily

Deng Yunxiu, 14, a student in Ningyuan county, Hunan province, was excited about starting another summer vacation in July. She'll learn art and music at a local culture center established for children like her — left behind as their parents went to work in big cities. She started learning to draw three years ago at the Dayuanshe Art and Culture Communication Center for Left-Behind Children, which was founded by a couple in 2014.

The couple, Zhou Yan, an artist, and Liu Xiu, a maker of Chinese zithers (guqin), quit their jobs with good pay in Beijing in 2014 and founded the center in Ningyuan, a remote rural area in Hunan.
The couple invested 2 million yuan ($286,324) or the construction of a new building and equipment such as computers, projectors, telescopes, art tools and materials for painting.




Students attend classes at Dayuanshe Art and Culture Communication Center for Left-Behind Children in Ningyuan county, Hunan province. Photos provided to China Daily


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
20200805-081020_00203 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20200605-164212_07887 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190811-221231_07961 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
Summer by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8024L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9712L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8604L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8607L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8571L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8670L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

summer palace by CJphoto83, on Flickr
Photo by Bruno Abreu, on Flickr
2020 AIIB Annual Meeting_photo IMG_2117 by AIIB, on Flickr
Forbidden City by Violaine Genevois, on Flickr
The Great Wall, NW of Beijing, China, 1978 by By the way slides, on Flickr
Untitled by #photobythomas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wang Zirui (R) of Beijing Royal Fighters competes with Shirelijan Muxtar of Xinjiang Flying Tigers during the quarterfinal match between Beijing Royal Fighters and Xinjiang Flying tigers at the 2019-2020 Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Aug. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng) QINGDAO, China, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- The Xinjiang Flying Tigers tamed the Beijing Royal Fighters 103-91 in the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) playoffs here on Monday to reach the semifinals.

An instructor demonstrates aerobotics in a gym in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 4, 2020. Many gyms have reopened in Fuzhou and attract more and more people as COVID-19 situation comes under control. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)

A woman runs in a gym in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 4, 2020. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)

A man exercises in a gym in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 4, 2020. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)

A woman planks in a gym in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 4, 2020. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Young women of Zhuang ethnic group sing a song on the second day of the local diving festival at Gangbian Village of Gangbian Township of Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 4, 2020. People of Zhuang ethnic group celebrate the traditional diving festival in Gangbian Village on the 14th day of the sixth month on the Chinese lunar calendar. (Photo by Wu Dejun/Xinhua)

People of Zhuang ethnic group attend a ritual on the second day of the local diving festival at Gangbian Village of Gangbian Township of Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 4, 2020.

People of Zhuang ethnic group drink wine on the second day of the local diving festival at Gangbian Village of Gangbian Township of Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 4, 2020.

Women of Zhuang ethnic group holding red umbrellas attend a diving matchmaking activity on the second day of the local diving festival at Gangbian Village of Gangbian Township of Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 4, 2020.

People read books at a book store in the Yangtze River 180 art district in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 4, 2020. The Yangtze River 180 art district, a cultural and creative industry park, is transformed from old industrial plants and provides creative office space and leisure destinations. (Photo by Xie Chen/Xinhua)

Children visit the Yangtze River 180 art district in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 4, 2020. The Yangtze River 180 art district, a cultural and creative industry park, is transformed from old industrial plants and provides creative office space and leisure destinations. (Photo by Xie Chen/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blacksmith Li Zhujun, best known for creating riffled-iron swords, demonstrates this traditional technique in his studio in Xingtang, North China's Hebei province, on July 7. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xingtang county, located in North China's Hebei province, is known for the time-honored handicraft of blacksmithing. Li Zhujun, a 49-year-old craftsman living in the Zhuang village in Xingtang, has studied the technique of creating riffled-iron swords. The traditional heritage was listed among Hebei Provincial Intangible Cultural Heritage in 2019. Until now, Li has invented over 10 patterns on iron swords.

Visitors take photos of Hukou Waterfall on the Yellow River in Jixian county, Shanxi province. [Photo by Lyu Guiming/for chinadaily.com.cn]

As a result of recent heavy rainfall in the upper reaches of the Yellow River, the volume of Hukou Waterfall in Jixian county, Shanxi province, has risen significantly. [Photo by Lyu Guiming/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_MG_0852 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_MG_2933 當有個貓系女友 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC1291 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0421 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI1908 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC1259 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

A pleasant chat by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Walking by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Musical instrument repair shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Vegetable market by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF3775 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3768 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3761 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1039 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1038 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1037 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC0939-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0917-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0956-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0948-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7834-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7831-2 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Junior reporters in S Chinaâ€™s Guangxi get taste of military life - People's Daily Online


Recently, 100 junior reporters from the Nanning Radio and Television Station in south Chinaâ€™s Guan



en.people.cn





A child engages in a pull-up contest on a horizontal bar with a soldier. (Photo/Dong Yatao)
Recently, 100 junior reporters from the Nanning Radio and Television Station in south China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region experienced military life at the Nanning detachment of the Guangxi Armed Police Corps to inspire their sense of patriotism. After soldiers showed them what they did in military training, children rushed to "compete” with them.



(Photos/Dong Yatao)

Junior reporters learn how to handle a gun. (Photo/Huang Zi)


Children gets a taste of obstacle course training. (Photos/Huang Zi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Pic story of intangible cultural heritage inheritor of bian embroidery in Henan - People's Daily Online


Wang Suhua guides an apprentice at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province,



en.people.cn




18 photos in the link.

Wang Suhua guides an apprentice at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020. Wang Suhua, 85, a national-level intangible cultural heritage inheritor of bian embroidery, has been doing the work since 1957. By collecting ancient bian embroidery works and sorting out traditional embroidery skills in Song Dynasty, Wang and her workmates created more than ten new ways of stitches, and successfully made a bian embroidery masterpiece of the famous ancient painting "Along the River during the Qingming Festival" in 1959. In order to better pass down the craft, Wang set up a company after retiring in 1990. Over the past 30 years, she has trained more than 1,000 people for free who were impoverished, disabled or laid-off. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)

File photo taken in 1958 shows Wang Suhua working at the Kaifeng bian embroidery factory in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province.

Part of an embroidery work made by Wang Suhua is seen at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020.

Wang Suhua introduces stitches on her works at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020.


The embroidery work of part of the famous ancient painting "Along the River during the Qingming Festival" made by Wang Suhua and her apprentices is seen at Wang's company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_2643-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1056S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2064-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6059-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1984-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4281S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20200802-EGL01105 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200802-EGL01113 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200804-EGL01288 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200804-GR005686 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200804-EGL01286 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200802-GR005527 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Actors & actresses from a local Jin opera troupe give a performance in Touquan village, Jingxing county, Shijiazhuang city of North China's Hebei province, Aug 5, 2020. The Jingxing Jin opera troupe staged a performance on Wednesday in Touquan village, the first of a series of over 60 touring performances in the rural areas of Shijiazhuang city during the summer holidays.[Photo/Xinhua]



Actors & actresses from a local Jin opera troupe prepares for a show in Touquan village, Jingxing county, Shijiazhuang city of North China's Hebei province, Aug 5, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Global demand returns to Hebei factories


From automobile to sports equipment and clothing industries, companies from diversified industries are working hard in China to meet the demand of customers from all over the globe.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Staff members work at a workshop of new energy automobile production company in Guangping county, Shijiazhuang city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


Staff members works at a workshop of a sports equipment company in Wuji county, Shijiazhuang city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members check on products' quality at a workshop of a sports equipment company in Wuji county, Shijiazhuang city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members make cashmere sweaters at a workshop in Qinghe county, Xingtai city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children participate in a fire drill under the guidance of firefighters in Deqing county, Zhejiang province, on July 31, 2020. The fire-themed activity was initiated by the local public security bureau to invite children to experience the daily life of firefighters and educate them about fire safety knowledge and self-protection during summer vacation.[Photo by Wang Zheng/For China Daily]

Visitors at the National Museum of China in Beijing admire a painting featuring builders of temporary hospitals and medical workers, including Zhong Nanshan (center right), a prominent respiratory disease expert, battling COVID-19, on Aug 2, 2020. Zhong has been recommended for a Medal of the Republic for his contributions, officials said on Monday. [Photo by Chen Xiaogen/For China Daily]

A worker renovates a wooden building at Shenyang Palace Museum in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Aug 5, 2020. The public has been allowed to watch as the museum conducts a new round of preservation work that includes the buildings' furnishings and paintings. [Photo/China News Service]

Children tour a hangar at the Mogan Mountain airport during summer vacation in Deqing county, Zhejiang province, on Aug 4, 2020. The local government organized the activity for more than 30 children of migrant workers to spark their interest in aviation and enrich their summer break. [Photo by Wang Zheng/For China Daily]

Villagers pick white lotus seed pods in a village in Fuzhou, Jiangxi province, on Aug 3, 2020. The Dongxiang district government in Fuzhou is helping lift poor villagers out of poverty by promoting the production of local farm products and fostering local industries. [Photo by HE JIANGHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People cool off at a theme park in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on Aug 3, 2020 to avoid sweltering summer weather. [Photo/Xinhua]

Farmers drive seeders to transplant rice seedlings in Lu'an, Anhui province, on Aug 2, 2020. To help ease the losses caused by flooding, Party volunteers and local agricultural experts were dispatched to plant crops with farmers. [Photo by CHEN LI/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A snub-nosed monkey interacts with a villager in Yangxian county of Hanzhong, Shaanxi province, on Aug 2, 2020. Located at the southern foot of the Qinling Mountains, the county is home to four precious local species-the panda, the crested ibis, the snub-nosed monkey and the takin. [Photo/Xinhua]

The first mid-course correction of China's Tianwen 1 Mars probe is seen on a screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Aug 2, 2020. During the seven-month journey, the probe will make two more course corrections and a deep-space maneuver as it travels to Mars. [Photo/Xinhua]

A child peeks through a window at an exhibit at the 9th China Suzhou Creative& Design Cultural Industry Expo in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on Aug 1, 2020. The exhibition ended on Sunday. [Photo by ZHAI HUIYONG/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3755-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1386-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSCF1265 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC05283 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
IMG_2490L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF5914 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5869 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5865 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5867 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5880 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5852 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF5912 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5888 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5872 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5932 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5878 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People enjoy themselves at a water amusement park in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 5, 2020. Chongqing issued an orange alert for high temperature on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Artist introduces Dong Opera to the students at the No.4 middle school of Tianzhu County, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 5, 2020. During the summer vacation, the No.4 middle school invited artists of Dong Opera to instruct the students who like the opera. The Tianzhu Dong Opera, a local opera of Dong ethnic group, was listed in the fifth batch of provincial intangible cultural heritage of Guizhou Province in 2019. (Photos by Cai Xingwen/Xinhua)


An artist instructs a student in Dong Opera at the No.4 middle school of Tianzhu County, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 5, 2020.(Photos by Cai Xingwen/Xinhua)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2490L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2455L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2180L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2149L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2253L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2234L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20200803-EGL01171-2 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01201 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01152 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01177 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01173 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01204 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1003-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0986-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1021-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0885-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0939-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0881-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

mask grasp by TC, on Flickr
wipe by TC, on Flickr
steps by TC, on Flickr
台北楓林橋．沒這麼早來過，也太多人了 by Neon Wang, on Flickr
台北楓林橋．沒這麼早來過，也太多人了 by Neon Wang, on Flickr
汐止自行車道．又來到這剛啟用不久的路段 by Neon Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Summer turns travel industry sunny


China's tourism industry recorded a surge in activities during the summer vacation.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists enjoy sea of flowers in Linze county of Zhangye city, Gansu province, on Aug 8, 2020. China's tourism industry recorded a surge in activities during the summer vacation. [Photo/Sipa]

Tourists take selfies in Linze county of Zhangye city, Gansu province, on Aug 8, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Children play in Linze county of Zhangye city, Gansu province, on Aug 8, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Singers perform in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Aug 8, 2020. The 30th Qingdao International Beer Festival got underway in Qingdao West Coast New Area on July 31. [Photo/Sipa]

Beer lovers raise their glasses in celebration at 30th Qingdao International Beer Festival, on Aug 8, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


Tourists play at a park in Penglai, Shandong province, on Aug 9, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors enjoy the night views of Hongyadong from the Qiansimen Bridge over the Jialing River. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]
At night in Chongqing, cruise boats shuttle back and forth on the Yangtze River, diners pack hotpot restaurants and tourists and locals flock to its central Jiefangbei Square as city life returns to its normal pace. Because of sweltering daytime temperatures and locals' passion for the nightlife, Chongqing has become known for its booming nighttime economy. It is estimated that more than 60 percent of Chongqing residents' consumption happens in the evening. China Daily photographer Wang Zhuangfei records the municipality's vibrant nightlife with his camera.

Tourists dine on a cruise ship on the Yangtze River. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

Singers perform at a nightclub in Hongyadong. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

Customers wait for their caricatures at a shop in Chongqing's Hongyadong tourist area on July 21. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

A shop employee, dressed like a robot, walks along a Hongyadong street. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

Visitors stroll around Guanyinqiao commercial street. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pupils practice roller skating at a primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province on Aug. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Pupils practice basketball at a primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province on Aug. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Local school and college graduates attend a graduation celebration at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Tourists ride a rubber boat at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


Tourists have fun at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A boy splashes around in a fountain at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children learn martial arts during summer vacation in Shahe, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5255L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5266L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5346LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5481L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5390L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5485L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
好帥 #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #單車通勤 #登山車 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
好帥 #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #單車通勤 #登山車 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

_DSC0311_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0316_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0329_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0354_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0340_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0349_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1187-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0868-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7759-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0971-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0966-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC4719-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7224-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0216-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3266S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1734S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
APC_0182S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1115S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

20200817-EGL01464 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200817-EGL01485 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200816-GR005850 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200816-EGL01395 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200816-GR005857 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200816-GR005861 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI3879 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_MG_0797 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC1259 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_MG_3011 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0304 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC1368 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Rest by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Fruit shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Bird keepers by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An old lady walking in a neighbourhood about to be demolised by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An old neighborhood about to be demolished by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Market by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A resident cleans up a street in Caoba Town, Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 18, 2020. Sichuan on Tuesday activated the highest level of flood control response for the first time on record, as rain-induced floods ravaged parts of the province. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

A resident cleans water at her house in Caoba Town, Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 18, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Kun)

A child cleans water at his house in Caoba Town, Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 18, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Kun)

Residents clean up their belongings in Caoba Township, Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 18, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

Aerial photo taken on Aug.18, 2020 shows a view of the flood-hit Caoba Town in Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rescue workers evacuate stranded residents with a raft in Bikou town, Wenxian county of Northwest China's Gansu province, Aug 18, 2020. Heavy rainstorms have been hitting the county for the last few days. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Rescue workers paddle a raft as they evacuate stranded residents in Bikou town, Wenxian county of Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 18, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents salvage some household items as flooding hits Wenxian county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 18, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers offer free meals to people who had to be evacuated after being hit by a rainstorm in Wenxian county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 18, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A boy's attention is on a laptop computer as fellow residents get some rest at a temporary shelter in Bikou town, Wenxian county of Northwest China's Gansu province, Aug 18, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman walks through a flooded street in Wenxian county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 18, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
你拜客 #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #單車通勤 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
Taipei, 2020.8.18 by Danny Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC6009-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3748-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6210S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_8600-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7010-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC4539-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

street scenes of Beijing. by Guo Mu, on Flickr
street scenes of Beijing. by Guo Mu, on Flickr
street scenes of Beijing. by Guo Mu, on Flickr
street scenes of Beijing. by Guo Mu, on Flickr
street scenes of Beijing. by Guo Mu, on Flickr
playing cards, Houhai Park by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Art as chronicler, counselor & consoler


The second edition of a cultural festival in Xiamen, Fujian province, puts untrained actors and dancers at center stage.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The second edition of the Luminous Festival, highlighting inclusive arts, includes The Story of Giving Birth from China. [Photos by Patrick Imbert & Li Hao/For China Daily]



Body Nomadic is a dance project produced by Ge Huichao, founder and curator of the festival. She believes that dance should be an inclusive experience. [Photos provided to China Daily]

The Xiamen version of Gala, the 2015 award-winning dance by the choreographer Jerome Bel. [Photo by Florian Krauss/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos taken on August 13，2020 shows a hotel in the desert in Zhongwei, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region.



When the Desert Star Hotel, which is in the hinterland of the Tengger Desert, turned off its lights at midnight recently, the starry sky became more brilliant and could be seen reflected in a small lake. Ningxia is regarded as an ideal place for gazing at the stars with its clear skies, dry climate and other environmental advantages. (Photos: China News Servcie/Yang Di)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07565 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07479 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07475 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07474 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07654 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07647 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Sunday night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Friday Night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Street style by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhan

The coronavirus pandemic adds 199,400 cases in one day and exceeds 609,000 deaths by TV6 News, on Flickr
China: cinemas open but new cities close by TV6 News, on Flickr
The coronavirus pandemic adds more than 214,000 cases in one day and exceeds 606,000 deaths by TV6 News, on Flickr
The coronavirus pandemic already registers 14.2 million infections and 602,000 deaths worldwide by TV6 News, on Flickr
China Partygoers Cram Into Wuhan Water Park by Breaking Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7559LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7151L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7153L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7156L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7102L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7100L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

s 26082020_AppleMBS COVID19_DSC_0118 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 26082020_AppleMBS_DSC_0120 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 25082020_Apple Lantern By The Bay_DSC_9916 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 15082020_Sunset Boat Quay_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 15082020_ACM_Panorama2 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 15082020_ACM_DSC8344 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1251-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1314-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1258-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1283-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1247-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1180-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20200823-EGL01732 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200823-EGL01706 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200823-EGL01716 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200823-EGL01718 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200823-GR006020 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200823-GR006035 by


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC8931-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8928-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1205-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1211-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1201-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1200-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

National science week: VR, robots and puzzles







www.chinadaily.com.cn





A boy interacts with a staff member during the National Science and Technology Week in Beijing, Aug 26, 2020. Running from Aug 23 to 29, the themes of this year's event are combating COVID-19 with science and innovation, the latest scientific breakthroughs in frontier sciences, building a more prosperous society, and poverty alleviation via science and technology. [Photo/Sipa]

Children perform an experiment at a science fair in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region. The local event was one of many marking the start of National Science and Technology Week. [Photo by Ding Genhou/for China Daily]

Children are seen during the National Science and Technology Week in Handan, Hebei province. [Photo/Sipa]

Visitors are seen during the National Science and Technology Week in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. [Photo/Sipa]

Children interact with a robot during the National Science and Technology Week in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Young students get close to famous artists — and their parents


Primary school students in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, showed their creativity by imitating characters in world-renowned oil paintings, with costumes made from their own clothes with homemade accessories.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Students at Qujiang No 2 Primary School in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, were photographed by their parents as they imitated world-renowned oil paintings. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Primary school students in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, showed their creativity by imitating characters in world-renowned oil paintings, with costumes made from their own clothes with homemade accessories.



Students at Qujiang No 2 Primary School, under the guidance of their art teacher, cosplayed the masterpieces and had their photos taken by their parents during their time at home.

Wang Lin, an art teacher at the school, said, "By dressing up, students had the opportunity for a close emotional resonance with the famous artists. It helped them improve their artistic taste."

Hundreds of students at the school participated. Some said that using their parents' jewelry and other objects to imitate the paintings, they could feel the love of their parents more than ever.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2290L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2302L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6676L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6667L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6539LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6423L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

s 09082020_COVID19 NDP_DSC_7678 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09082020_COVID19 NDP_DSC_7735 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09082020_COVID19 NDP_DSC_7704 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09082020_COVID19 NDP_DSC_7854 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09082020_COVID19 NDP_DSC_7933 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09082020_COVID19 NDP_DSC_7836 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vietnam

Old town by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Take her to the Cathedral by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Perfect spot when it rains hard by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Sound in shade by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
A family night out by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Them Umbrellas by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI3558 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3813 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3824 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3769 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_6014 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5915 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chilling out over hotpot amid sizzling summer


Amid the extreme hot weather, Fuling Meixing Wine Town, a scenic spot in Chongqing, offered a special dining experience for tourists on Friday -- enjoying spicy hotpot while sitting in a bucket of ice in the water.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






_More photos in the link!_
Tourists enjoy spicy hotpot while sitting in a bucket of ice in the water amid the sizzling summer at Fuling Meixing Wine Town, a scenic spot in Chongqing on Friday, Aug 28, 2020. [Photos by Yang Xiaoyong / For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Primary school students perform Liuqiang Opera at a public welfare class in the Gucheng community in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Aug 18, 2020.[Photos/Xinhua]

During summer vacation, the Gucheng community in Qingdao, East China’s Shandong province, launched a public welfare class featuring intangible cultural heritage. Liuqiang Opera inheritors and artists came to the community to guide students in singing, performing skills, stage dressing and so on, so the children can learn about and understand the opera as an intangible cultural heritage, and spend a real and meaningful holiday.

Yuan Ling (center), the inheritor of the national intangible cultural heritage project for Liuqiang Opera, instructs primary school students as they learn singing in a public welfare class in Liqiang, Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Aug 18, 2020.[Photo/Xinhua]

Primary students learn to apply make up in a public welfare class in the Gucheng community in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Aug 18, 2020.[Photo/Xinhua]

Series of online performances featuring intangible cultural heritage were staged in Quzhou county, Handan city, North China's Hebei province, July 9, 2020. From four-strand string to shadow puppetry, with audiences enjoying the folk cultural feast via online streaming. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice and interesting photos, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00907 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00879 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5737 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5711 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF3676 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5494 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

After swept out the raindrops, never forgot to wear a facial mask by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Window reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Devoted believers by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Two company by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Play a game of chess before going home in a dusk market by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Too small to climb into the bus by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4888 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7690 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8339 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8365 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_4512 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_4490 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Old man by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Drinking water delivery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Delivery man by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Rest by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Dog walker by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Underwear shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

'Empty' village fills with plum jobs


Wuniu village in Chongqing's Yubei district is only 19 kilometers from Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Workers prepare to transport boxes of xiantao plums grown at the Four Seasons Plum Plantation in Wuniu village, Chongqing, to other parts of the country on July 23. WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY

Plums are sorted and packed at the warehouse in the village on July 23. WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY

The xiantao plums are boxed in preparation for shipping at the warehouse. WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY

Wuniu village in Chongqing's Yubei district is only 19 kilometers from Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport. In the past, poor agricultural infrastructure and a lack of job opportunities forced young people to leave the village to look for work in other parts of the country.

Eighty percent of Wuniu's land was left unused and it became a typical "empty" village.

Workers load the newly harvested plums into crates on a transportation cart. WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY

Boxes of plums are loaded into a delivery truck. WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit the Beijing International Film Festival (2011-2020) Achievements Retrospective exhibition at China National Film Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 23, 2020. The exhibition kicked off on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9042-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9060-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8965-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8959-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8926-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8931-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;dinner time&quot; (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;奶茶 milk tea&quot; (Mar 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;onlookers&quot; (Feb 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;where have all the hollywood movies gone?&quot; (Oct 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;where have all the flowers gone?&quot; (Feb 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;suppertime&quot; (Feb 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF2629 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
IMG_9711L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9642L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9720L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0042L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0037L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Suzhou, Jiangsu Province 

Suzhou 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Suzhou 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Suzhou 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


Hangzhou

Hangzhou, China 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Hangzhou, China 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Raffles Hangzhou, China 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





People practise Yoga in open air in Jianhe County, Guizhou - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




_Eleven photos in the link._

People practise Yoga in the open air in Jianhe County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Competitors participate in a festival competition in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

First-graders at Nanjing Fuzimiao Primary School in East China's Jiangsu province attend the school's opening ceremony at Confucius Temple on Aug 31, 2020. They are presenting the Chinese character _ren_, which translates to "people", in calligraphy. [Photo by Su Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

First-graders at Nanjing Fuzimiao Primary School in East China's Jiangsu province attend the school's opening ceremony at Confucius Temple on Aug 31, 2020. They are writing the Chinese character _ren_ in calligraphy. [Photo by Su Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A teacher at Nanjing Fuzimiao Primary School in East China's Jiangsu province places a cinnabar mark on the foreheads of First-graders at the school's opening ceremony on Aug 31, 2020. [Photo by Su Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]


First-graders at Nanjing Fuzimiao Primary School in East China's Jiangsu province attend the school's opening ceremony at Confucius Temple on Aug 31, 2020. [Photo by Su Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Music party "Cosmic Center Party 2.0" held in Tianjin - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Aerial photo taken on Aug. 29, 2020 shows the venue of an autumn music party in Xiqing District in north China's Tianjin. An autumn music party called "Cosmic Center Party 2.0" was held Saturday on the Wisdom Mountain Hill Square in Xiqing District. Lively and open music performances attract many audiences. (Photo by Zhao Zishuo/Xinhua)



People enjoy an autumn music party in Xiqing District in north China's Tianjin, Aug. 29, 2020. (Photo by Zhao Zishuo/Xinhua)

People enjoy an autumn music party and take photos in Xiqing District in north China's Tianjin, Aug. 29, 2020. (Photo by Zhao Zishuo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

_DSC0733_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0725_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0721_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0712_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0676_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC0672_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_MG_4307 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_4302 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_4294 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_4290 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_4288 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_4286 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students across China welcome the first day at school


Students across China welcome the first day at school




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students take part in the opening ceremony of a new semester at Wuhan High School in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, on Sept 1, 2020. In Wuhan, a megacity once hit-hard by the novel coronavirus, a total of 2,842 kindergartens, primary and secondary schools opened their doors Tuesday to welcome about 1.4 million students. [Photo/Xinhua]

Pupils run on the playground at a primary school in Longnan city, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 31, 2020. Some primary schools in Longnan, the city that was hit by floods recently, opened for the new semester on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]

A student at Shuangshan Experimental Primary School, Dadukou district in Southwest China's Chongqing, gets his temperature checked, on Sept 1, 2020. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Students at Jianshan High School wear _hanfu_, or traditional Chinese clothing, to the first day of school in Southwest China's Chongqing, on Sept 1, 2020. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Students wearing masks are seen at Shuangshan Experimental Primary School, Dadukou district in Southwest China's Chongqing, on Sept 1, 2020. [Photo/Chinanews.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Leifeng Pagoda, West Lake 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Zhujiajiao, Shanghai 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Zhujiajiao, Shanghai 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Zhujiajiao, Shanghai 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Zhujiajiao, Shanghai 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wen Wen by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9965-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0512-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1069-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
IMG_9497L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9590L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9589L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

_MG_3142 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_1407 by waychen_c, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0776 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0579 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0538 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0730 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0717 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0692 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cold-weather vegetables grow new wealth


Located in high altitude areas with greater diurnal temperature variations, Xiji county in Ningxia Hui autonomous region has stepped up efforts in cold-weather vegetable planting, cultivating celery, carrots, broccoli, kale and Chinese cabbage and lifting residents out of poverty.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A farmer picks cabbage at a plantation base in Xiji county, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Located in high altitude areas with greater diurnal temperature variations, Xiji county in Ningxia Hui autonomous region has stepped up efforts in cold-weather vegetable planting, cultivating celery, carrots, broccoli, kale and Chinese cabbage and lifting residents out of poverty.

The planting area in Xiji county has exceeded 140,000 mu (9333.33 hectares), and the vegetables enjoy high popularity among consumers in South China.

Farmers pack up broccoli at an agriculture service center in Xiji county, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A farmer picks Chinese cabbage at a plantation base in Xiji county. [Photo/Xinhua]

Farmers collect vegetables at a plantation base in Xiji county. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman collects celery at a plantation base in Xiji county on Sept 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect fit: Man tailor-makes <em>qipao</em> in Hangzhou


A man running a shop selling qipao, a traditional Chinese one-piece dress, has attracted many customers in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Qian Zhongshu talks with a customer, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man running a shop selling _qipao_, a traditional Chinese one-piece dress, has attracted many customers in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province.

Qian Zhongshu takes a look at his collection of old fabrics at his studio, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Qian Zhongshu, who collects hundreds of rolls of old fabrics from all over the world, tries to make _qipao_ meet contemporary aesthetics by decorating them with embroidery and jewelry designed by himself.

Qian Zhongshu discusses embroidery details with a customer, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Qian Zhongshu (left) discusses details of _qipao_ with a tailor, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A model (right) dressed in a _qipao_ designed by Qian Zhongshu, prepares for a photo shoot, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Falling head over heels for ancient martial art


At an indoor facility in downtown Beijing, a group of young enthusiasts was recently training and practicing the traditional martial art of shuai jiao, which is little known outside China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Two students hone their skills at the park on May 31, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

*Chinese wrestling is making a return thanks to a veteran of the fighting sport*

At an indoor facility in downtown Beijing, a group of young enthusiasts was recently training and practicing the traditional martial art of shuai jiao, which is little known outside China.

The style of close combat fighting, also known as Chinese wrestling, dates back thousands of years and is considered by some experts as the predecessor of modern grappling and throwing sports such as judo.

In recent years it has started to regain popularity with martial arts practitioners in the capital.

Hu Wannian watches his students training in a gym on Sept 6, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Hu Wannian started practicing shuai jiao at the age of 6. In 2016, he founded a wrestling club and started promoting the martial art at an open area in his residential complex in Beijing. So far, the 62-year-old has trained 50 students.

Residents watch young enthusiasts of Chinese wrestling train at a residential complex in Beijing on Sept 8, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Wrestlers practice at a gym in downtown Beijing on Sept 6, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Two young fighters train at Xisanqi Park on May 17, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Young fighter Jiang Zehao takes a break after a minor injury during training in the park on May 31, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

A mother watches her child train in the park on May 31, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Two of Hu's students wrestle during a training session on Sept 6, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit the renovated East Nanjing Road Walkway in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 12, 2020. Shanghai's Nanjing Road Walkway, dubbed China's No. 1 commercial street, was extended by around 500 meters to the Bund on Saturday.

Photo taken on Sept. 12, 2020 shows the end of the renovated East Nanjing Road Walkway in east China's Shanghai.

The extension of the legendary thoroughfare is one of Shanghai's moves to further revitalize consumption as the COVID-19 epidemic is waning, as well as a step forward towards a "Better city, Better life", a commitment from the city since the 2010 Shanghai World Expo. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

People visit a shop at the renovated East Nanjing Road Walkway in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 12, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr
A beautiful afternoon by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung 

2020/6/5/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/17/SU family by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/16/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/10/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/1/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/1/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07402 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07396 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07383 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07374 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07371 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07363 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A boy and his parent attend the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Children and their parents attend the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

A girl gets a red dot on her forehead, which is called "opening the wisdom eye", during the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Children attend the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Li Meng and her husband check product orders online, Sept 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Meng, an online influencer living in the countryside in Danfeng county, Shangluo, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, started eco-breeding business with her husband this year.

She raised free-range chickens and sold them online, which turned out to be a success. Li then set up a company with her husband to expand the breeding scale, and attracted poor households at her village to join the business.

Li Meng carries vegetables to feed chickens on the path to the chicken farm, Sept 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Meng feeds the chickens, Sept 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Meng frees chickens for a walk, Sept 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Meng holds a livestreaming session at her chicken shed, Sept 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Meng holds a chicken during the livestreaming at her chicken shed, Sept 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Meng promotes local products during a livestreaming session, Sept 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_0348-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC5937-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_2255-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
IMG_0033L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5271L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5295L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Flower market by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Recycling by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Lane by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Skewer shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7059 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7067 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7076 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7078 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7097 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7070 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A teacher illustrates the structure of teeth and gum to children while teaching them how to brush their teeth correctly at a kindergarten in Changxing County of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 16, 2020. China's health authority has required sound efforts in promoting the awareness of dental health among the public as part of the campaign for the country's dental care day, which falls on Sept. 20. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Children learn how to brush their teeth correctly at a kindergarten in Changxing County of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 16, 2020.

A teacher teaches a child to brush teeth correctly at a kindergarten in Changxing County of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 16, 2020.


Children learn how to brush their teeth correctly at a kindergarten in Changxing County of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 16, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on Sept. 15, 2020 shows the model of submersible Qianlong 3 at the 22nd China International Industry Fair (CIIF) in east China's Shanghai. The 22nd CIIF kicked off at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) on Tuesday. Covering a total display area of 245,000 square meters, this year's CIIF has attracted more than 2,000 exhibitors from 22 countries and regions. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

Photo taken on Sept. 15, 2020 shows the model of the Mars probe Tianwen-1 at the 22nd China International Industry Fair (CIIF) in east China's Shanghai.

Photo taken on Sept. 15, 2020 shows a satellite model at the 22nd China International Industry Fair (CIIF) in east China's Shanghai.

Exhibitors introduce exhibits to a visitor at the 22nd China International Industry Fair (CIIF) in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 15, 2020.

Photo taken on Sept. 15, 2020 shows a rocket model at the 22nd China International Industry Fair (CIIF) in east China's Shanghai.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wedding hitch ends in marital bliss


When the COVID-19 pandemic hit Hubei province earlier this year, more than 42,000 medical workers from other parts of the country went there to join the fight against the disease.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Cui Wei (second from right) and eight other nurses pose for a group photo at a welcome-home party for medical workers who went to Hubei province to join the country's fight against the COVID-19 pandemic, at the China-Japan Friendship Hospital in Beijing on May 7. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY

Yao Ningxin presents flowers to Cui at the hospital in Beijing on April 22. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY

The couple go shopping at a supermarket in Chaoyang district, Beijing, on Sept 11. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY

Cui (third from right) and Yao (second from right) join a group wedding held in Bo'ao, Hainan province, on June 6. ZHANG YUWEI/FOR CHINA DAILY

Cui adjusts Yao's hair at the Beijing hospital on Sept 11. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from China


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7264 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7261 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7230 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7228 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7211 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7192 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

2020/6/11/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/5/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/15/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/20/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/20/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/10/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2020/2/8 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/2/9 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/2/8/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2018/5/20/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2018/5/20/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2019/11/24 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

高雄隨拍｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高雄駁二｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高雄御典茶｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苓雅油煎肉圓｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苓雅油煎肉圓｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高雄市立圖書館總管｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students practice paper-cutting at Zhongmenzhuang primary school in Hancheng Township, Lubei District of Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 25, 2020. Many middle schools and primary schools in the district offer paper-cutting class for students to experience the traditional art. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)


Paper-cutting artist Li Wang (3rd R) instructs as students make paper-cutting at Zhongmenzhuang primary school in Hancheng Township, Lubei District of Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 25, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

A villager airs chilies at Chengkan Village of Huizhou District in Huangshan, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Bohan)

Chinese characters reading "celebrating harvest" are patterned by chilies and corn aired by villagers at Chengkan Village of Huizhou District in Huangshan, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Bohan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A reporter visits the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. The exhibition opened on Friday with hundreds of exhibits from 8 museums and libraries. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Visitors take photos of the exhibits at the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Women in traditional costumes enter the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Women in traditional costumes view an exhibit at the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Exhibits are displayed at the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020.(Xinhua/Yin Gang)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00132 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00121 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00091 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
_NEI4106 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0265 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF8580 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7824 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7818 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF8568 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6223 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6222 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
When did Downtown Become a Water Park? by Al Walzem, on Flickr
Teapot mountain in New Taipei city. by -LAWRENCE-, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Emma by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Zhua &amp; R-Yeh by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Zhua &amp; R-Yeh by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Zhua &amp; R-Yeh by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Zhua &amp; R-Yeh by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Zhua &amp; R-Yeh by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Villagers purchase cattle at a bazaar in a town of Shufu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 21, 2020. A cattle and sheep bazaar is held at the town in Shufu. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


Villagers lead cattle to a bazaar in a town of Shufu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 21, 2020. A cattle and sheep bazaar is held at the town in Shufu. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Villagers bargain over a cattle at a bazaar in a town of Shufu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 21, 2020. A cattle and sheep bazaar is held at the town in Shufu. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kite enthusiasts fly their kites at the opening ceremony of the 37th Weifang International Kite Festival in Weifang, East China's Shandong province, September 26, 2020. (Photos: China News service/Sha Jianlong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Children care pilot project contributes to children care work in Guangxi - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Children take part in an activity on anti-bullying for children in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020. A children care pilot project was launched jointly by UNICEF and Ministry of Civil Affairs of China on July 4 of 2019. The project has assigned heads in charge of children affairs to over 400 villages of Lingshan County, makes progress in building "children's home" and offers platforms for children care works for children left behind and in difficulty. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

Head of children affairs Huang Feifeng accompanies a child to the "children's home" in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020.

Children play game at the "children's home" in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020.

A volunteer takes part in an activity on anti-bullying for children in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020.

Head of children affairs Huang Feifeng does a home visiting in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





School life at Liuye central primary school in Guangxi - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





11 photos in the above link

Photo taken on Sept. 11, 2020 shows students preparing for the board shoes relay during a break betweem classes at Liuye central primary school in Liuye Township of Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



Photos taken on Sept. 11, 2020 shows students playing bronze drums and other instruments during a break betweem classes at Liuye central primary school in Liuye Township of Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2020 shows a student tries to catch a silk ball as others look on in a game during a break betweem classes at Liuye central primary school in Liuye Township of Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3002L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3241L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3086L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
DSC00239 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02234 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0931 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
過馬路 by li-penny, on Flickr
海鱻味刺身壽司屋 by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

L1170555-2 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7831 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7826 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9509 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9505 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6243 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20200824-EGL01857 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200824-EGL01878 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200426-GR004123 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200910-GR006117 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006177 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006211 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A cook distributes noodles to students who made multi-colored noodles to celebrate the coming National Day in Shanghai on Sept 29, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

To welcome the upcoming National Day holiday, Shanghai Experimental Primary School organized a National Day noodle celebration on Tuesday. Having noodle soup on one's birthday is a tradition in China, equivalent to cake and candles in Western culture.



With the help of teachers and volunteer parents, students handmade multi-colored noodles of pitaya, carrot and spinach, representing a colorful childhood and a thriving and prosperous China.

Students display handmade multi-colored noodles of pitaya, carrot and spinach, on Sept 29, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Memet Gheni (L) and his coworker Duan Yuanjie take a break at Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin,Nnorthwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni, a 28-year-old farmer who used to plant cotton, was recommended to work at a fish farm of Lop lake by his friends in March this year. Lop lake is a natural lake located in northeast Taklimakan desert. Over the past years, the production of fish and crabs kept increasing as Lop lake's surrounding ecosystem improved. Having been working at the fish farm for half a year, Memet Gheni has become a skillful crab catcher. His annual income is expected to reach nearly 100,000 yuan ($14,750) from crab-catching and farmland circulation. Now he has a new aim: to buy a car and have a road trip with his family in near future.

Aerial photo taken on Sept 15, 2020 shows Memet Gheni and his coworker Duan Yuanjie catching crabs on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni (L) and his coworker Duan Yuanjie catch crabs on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni (1st L) and his coworkers put crabs in a cage for temporary storage on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 16, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni (R) transfers crabs to a shed and covers them with wet quilts to keep them alive in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 16, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni shows crabs on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceremonies on Monday commemorate the birth of Confucius in Qufu, Shandong province, home of the great Chinese thinker. [Photos by Liu Xiangqing and Yang Guoqing/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Ceremonies on Monday marked the birth of Confucius 2,571 years ago in Qufu, Shandong province, home of the great Chinese sage.

"Dancing to commemorate Confucius is one of the rites of Confucianism," said Yang Chaoming, director of the Confucius Research Institute of China.

People around the world who can’t join in the ceremonies can log on to an online platform where they are able to complete the 10 procedures of commemorating the sage, including presenting flowers.

Commemoration ceremonies were also held in Beijing; Changsha, Hunan province; and Changchun, Jilin province, among others.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7509 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7506 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7503 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7500 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7493 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7487 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20200927-EGL02016 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200927-EGL02030 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200921-EGL01969 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Mid-Autumn decorations by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr
Mid-Autumn decorations by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr
wedding photoshoot by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr
wedding photoshoot by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr
Cafe at Jewel by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr
Jewel Changi Airport by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students take photographs with a huge national flag at Shanghai Liaoyuan Bilingual School, on Sept 30, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


Junior students learn how to make mooncakes at the school's canteen. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students wear _hanfu_, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

In _hanfu_, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group, senior students gathered on the playground to draw on a long scroll painting to celebrate National Day. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Martyrs' Day marked in Beijing







www.chinadaily.com.cn







A ceremony presenting flower baskets to deceased national heroes is held at Tian'anmen Square to mark the Martyrs' Day in Beijing, capital of China, Sept 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF7234-1 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
IMG_4746L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4376L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
Sunny, too by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Sunny smile by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Street view - busy for writing special report...... by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snatshot Shulin District by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at XinYi District restoring crowded &amp; lively scene bef epidemic, exclude shadow of Coronavirus. 2020.09.18 by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
After swept out the raindrops, never forgot to wear a facial mask by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Two company by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Candy &amp; Sam by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Candy &amp; Sam by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Candy &amp; Sam by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Candy &amp; Sam by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Candy &amp; Sam by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Candy by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children are waving five-starred red flags to embrace the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival in Changxing County, Huzhou City, Zhejiang province, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

National flags are on display at the Confucius Temple in Nanjing to mark the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

Students from a primary school in Yuquan District, Huhhot City, capital of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, participate in flash mob dance activities, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

A historical and cultural street in Rugao City, Jiangsu province, is decorated with national flags to mark the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, Sept. 27, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

The Yellow Crane Tower, a landmark in Wuhan, will launch night tours during the upcoming National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday from Oct. 1 to 8. It will be the first time the historic building will be open at night since it opened to the public in 1985 after reconstruction. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Guard of Honor of the Chinese People's Liberation Army escorts the national flag from the Forbidden City to Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, the National Day. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Wearing masks, two visitors take a selfie during the flag-raising ceremony at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


On the morning of Oct 1, 2020, people from across the country gathered at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing to watch the flag-raising ceremony, celebrating the 71th anniversary of the establishment of the People's Republic of China.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00312 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
IMG_4823L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5099L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5097L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4998L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Day 195 - 『老伴兒，1、2、3 cheese』 by 毛森 郭, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7623 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7619 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7614 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7610 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7605 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

Macau_2020.09.06_3 by 麗筠 賴, on Flickr
Macau_2020.09.06_2 by 麗筠 賴, on Flickr
Prague by Stephen, on Flickr
Macau_2020.08.30_10 by 麗筠 賴, on Flickr
Macau_2020.08.30_7 by 麗筠 賴, on Flickr
Macau_2020.08.30_6 by 麗筠 賴, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A train attendant hands out national flag of China to passengers to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

A train attendant decorates a carriage to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

Train attendants perform for passengers to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

A train attendant hands out a mooncake to a passenger to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tourists have fun at an aquarium in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 5, 2020. Tourist attractions in Sanya attracted tourists all over the country during the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Tourists have fun at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Children have fun at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Tourists practice surfing at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020.
(Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Tourists have fun at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020.
(Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children are waving five-starred red flags to embrace the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival in Changxing County, Huzhou City, Zhejiang province, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

National flags are on display at the Confucius Temple in Nanjing to mark the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

Students from a primary school in Yuquan District, Huhhot City, capital of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, participate in flash mob dance activities, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

A historical and cultural street in Rugao City, Jiangsu province, is decorated with national flags to mark the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, Sept. 27, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

The Yellow Crane Tower, a landmark in Wuhan, will launch night tours during the upcoming National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday from Oct. 1 to 8. It will be the first time the historic building will be open at night since it opened to the public in 1985 after reconstruction. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_7084_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9075_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9076_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9067_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9070_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

An interesting color match, pinkred、Autumn green 、goldenblonde、black &amp; grey by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Street view - busy for writing special report...... by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snatshot Shulin District by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at XinYi District restoring crowded &amp; lively scene bef epidemic, exclude shadow of Coronavirus. 2020.09.18 by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Art Expo Taiwan at Taipei Workd Trade Center by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF7958 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7956 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1089 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6876 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7950 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF8706 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





High-speed railway line reduces travel time between Beijing and Zhangjiakou - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Xiao Zhen (R) holding skis and poles walks to take the high-speed train G8827 at Qinghe station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 11, 2020. With 5G signals, wireless charging and intelligent lighting, the high-speed railway line connecting Beijing and Zhangjiakou is a showcase of China's latest achievements in railway development from equipment manufacturing and new materials to new artificial intelligence technology. The train service, with a maximum design speed of 350 kph, reduces the travel time between Beijing and Zhangjiakou from over three hours to 47 minutes. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Passengers are seen on a train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line, Sept. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Passengers prepare to board trains of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line in Beijing North Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

A high-speed train runs through the Juyongguan Pass tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Xiao Zhen (R) holding skis and poles walks together with her friend upon arriving at Taizicheng station on Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line in Chongli district of Zhangjiakou city, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Transportation hubs witness peak of return passengers as eight-day holiday ends - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Passengers line up to have tickets checked at Changsha South Railway Station in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 8, 2020. Transportation hubs in China are witnessing the peak of return passengers as the eight-day holiday ends on Thursday. China celebrates its National Day on Oct. 1, and the weeklong holiday this year has been extended to Oct. 8 as it overlapped with the Mid-Autumn Festival, a traditional festival symbolizing family reunion that falls on Aug. 15 on the lunar calendar. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Passengers pass the security checks at Changsha South Railway Station in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Passengers get on a train at Changsha South Railway Station in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 8, 2020.

Passengers get off a train at Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 8, 2020.(Photo by Tang Ke/Xinhua)

A ro-ro ship is berthing at the Xiuying Port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 8, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF8717 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF8714 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7939 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7933 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF8692 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF8691 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Recycling by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street supper by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Face to face by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The three bikers by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Waste acquirer by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Lunch break by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_6662-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
IMG_8592 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8545 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8537 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8489 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8559 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
2007 film 1 foto 14 by Alexander, on Flickr
2020 Worlds Group Stage Day 1 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People walk out of a beverage shop at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 8, 2020. According to Shanghai Municipal Commission of Commerce, the sales volume of 437 large commercial enterprises in Shanghai have reached 12.38 billion yuan (about 1.82 billion U.S. dollars) during the eight-day National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday, up 13.7 percent year on year. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

People taste snacks at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

People shop at a White Rabbit candy franchise shop at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 8, 2020.

Passengers enter Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 8, 2020. Hankou Railway Station on Thursday witnessed a peak of return passengers, with 80,000 train trips expected as the eight-day holiday ended. China celebrates its National Day on Oct. 1, and the weeklong holiday this year has been extended to Oct. 8 as it overlapped with the Mid-Autumn Festival, a traditional festival symbolizing family reunion that falls on Aug. 15 on the lunar calendar. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

Passengers get on a train at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 8, 2020.(Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dancers perform during a gala in celebration of the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Qamdo, in Qamdo City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)



Photos taken on Oct. 9, 2020 shows a gala in celebration of the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Qamdo, in Qamdo City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Strong tourism recovery seen during 8-day holiday


A nationwide travel boom during the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday sent a clear signal that China is emerging from the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children play at a rural tourist resort in Chongqing's Yubei district on Tuesday. Over 637 million visits were made to attractions on the Chinese mainland during the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday. WANG QUANCHAO/XINHUA

Tourists visit Sanfangqixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), a scenic spot in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, Oct 8, 2020. According to Fujian Provincial Department of Culture and Tourism, Fujian received 39.3 million person-times of tourists during the eight-day National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday ending on Thursday, marking a year-on-year increase of 5.5 percent. The province's tourism industry has raked in 34.09 billion yuan (about $5 billion) in revenue during the holiday, up 10.2 percent from a year earlier. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists visit the Yushan scenic spot in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, Oct 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists visit an ancestral temple at the Yushan scenic spot in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, Oct 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists take selfies at Yuyuan Garden in East China's Shanghai, Oct 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
IMG_7114L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7121L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on FlickrIMG_6983L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung 

2020/10/10/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/9/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/9/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/9/10/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/29/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/4/29/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
Airport Express by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tourist takes photos at Heyeping scenic spot in Wuzhai County, north China's Shanxi Province, Oct. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Ma Yimin)

Huang Jianfang (R), an infectious disease doctor from Shanghai, poses for a selfie with her husband and daughter in front of the Yellow Crane Tower in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 3, 2020. Yellow Crane Tower, a landmark in the provincial capital Wuhan, reached the cap for the number of tourists allowed in during the holiday, the provincial culture and tourism department said. (Photo by Shi Wei/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 8, 2020 shows passengers preparing to enter Wuhan Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province.(Photo by Zhao Jun/Xinhua)

A light show is displayed along the Yangtze River in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Feng Guodong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





China sees tourism boom during Golden Week holiday






www.ecns.cn





Tourists pose for photos at the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Tourists visit Yuyuan Garden in east China's Shanghai, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Tourists paint from nature at Xiaolingnan, a demonstration area for rural revitalization in Xiaomiao Township of Shushan District of Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)

People visit the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A child poses for photos at Xiaolingnan, a demonstration area for rural revitalization in Xiaomiao Township of Shushan District of Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9829 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9715 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9668 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9664 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9649 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9623 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Untitled by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09082 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09055 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09020 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09018 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09004 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC08997 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Poverty relief in Xinjiang- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





Young women display local specialities during a live-streaming activity at a jade trading center in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 27, 2020. Thanks to strenuous efforts from all sides, major progress has been achieved in Xinjiang. From 2014 to 2019, a sound economic momentum was sustained with an average annual GDP growth rate of 7.2 percent. Living standards of the local people have significantly improved with an average yearly growth of 9.1 percent in residential per capita disposable income, and more than 2.92 million out of the 3.09 million registered as impoverished people shook off poverty. (Xinhua/Sadat)

Workers make clothes at a clothing sewing cooperative at Daxi Village in Yuli County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 4, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Villagers transport chili seedlings in a greenhouse in Tawakkul Township of Hotan County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)

A villager cleans up his yard at Daxi Village in Yuli County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 4, 2020.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Medical workers help measure blood pressure for a shepherd on a pasture in Zhaosu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Scenery of autumn harvest across China- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





A villager picks peaches at an orchard in Xingwangzhai Township of Zunhua, Tangshan City, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)

Villagers sorts grapes in Difang Town of Pingyi County in Linyi City of east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Wu Jiquan/Xinhua)

Villagers harvest wax gourds in a field in Houxi Village of Dongxiang District, Fuzhou City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 10, 2020. (Photo by He Jianghua/Xinhua)

A villager picks walnuts in Longquan Village of Xiage Town in Chaohu City of east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Ma Fengcheng/Xinhua)

A villager picks hawthorn fruit in Hanli Village of Lianyungang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Wang Chun/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A train driver works in bullet train D2708 from Urumqi to Xi'an, Oct. 11, 2020. A new bullet train linking Urumqi of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, with Xi'an of Shaanxi Province, set off Sunday morning from Urumqi. The train will travel 2,354 km with a top speed of 250 km per hour to reach Xi'an. The journey between the two cities through Gansu and Qinghai provinces, with eight stops, will be shortened to 13 hours and 22 minutes. (Xinhua/Sadat)

Passengers are seen in a high-speed train in southwest China's Chongqing, Oct. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 11, 2020 shows the construction site of Baquhe super major bridge along Changde-Yiyang-Changsha railway, in central China's Hunan Province. The 157-kilometer high-speed railway line, connecting the cities of Changde, Yiyang and Changsha in Hunan Province with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, is an important part in China's high-speed railway network. (Xinhua/Du Huaju)

A new optical remote-sensing satellite is launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 12, 2020. China successfully launched the satellite, Gaofen-13, by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at 12:57 a.m. on Monday (Beijing Time). This satellite will serve economic development by providing information services. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)

Photo taken on Oct. 11, 2020 shows a view of a street in snowfall in Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Photo by Wang Jingyang/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singer Jike Junyi performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Over 50,000 music lovers attended the Huanghai Forest Music Festival, staged in Dongtai, Jiangsu province in East China on Oct 3 and 4.

The outdoor festival, held by Huanghai National Forest Park and Taihu Midi team under Midi Productions Co., Ltd, featured singers Jike Junyi, Mao Buyi and Xu Wei as well as rock bands, like Jiulian Zhenren and Penicillin.

Singer Xu Wei performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Singer Mao Buyi performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Xiaole of rock band Penicillin performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_8515 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1550 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_9524 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_9521 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_9519 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_9504 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
A7207066 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207076 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207070 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207086 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7206822 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7206638 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7206630 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7206622 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7206616 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7206614 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7206608 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old Town attracts new entrepreneurial spirit


When Mardan Ablimit opened a coffee shop in the Old Town of Kashgar, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, in 2018, many people warned him that his venture was unrealistic and bound to fail.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A woman dances on a street in the Old Town. ZHAO GE/XINHUA
An ancient settlement is thriving in the wake of renovation work. Cui Jia reports from Kashgar, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Mardan Ablimit (right) and his wife, Dilnar Akbar, chat with a customer at Kashgar Corner, their coffee shop in the Old Town, on Sept 15. MA KAI/XINHUA

A man plays the dutar and sings outside a building in the Old Town. MA KAI/XINHUA

Tourists watch a dance performance in the Old Town in Kashgar, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. MA KAI/XINHUA

Tourists chat with local residents at a centuries-old teahouse in the Old Town. WANG FEI/XINHUA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Foreign diplomats visit Chixi village, Ningde city in East China's Fujian province, to learn about its efforts and achievements on targeted poverty alleviation, on Oct 13, 2020. [Photo by Hu Meidong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Foreign diplomats attending the International Seminar on Poverty Eradication and the Responsibility of Political Parties in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, were invited to visit the province's Chixi village in Ningde city to learn about its efforts and achievements on targeted poverty alleviation.

A foreign diplomat interacts with villagers of the She ethnic group during his visit to Chixi village, Ningde city in East China's Fujian province, to learn about its efforts and achievements on targeted poverty alleviation, on Oct 13, 2020. [Photo by Hu Meidong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Foreign diplomats taste local white tea during their visit to Chixi village, Ningde city in East China's Fujian province, to learn about its efforts and achievements on targeted poverty alleviation, on Oct 13, 2020. [Photo by Hu Meidong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_0461-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7129-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
DSC09130 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09131 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09117 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

2020 Dream Parade （Samba/Batucada) Banqiao , New Taipei City by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
2020 Dream Parade （Samba/Batucada) Banqiao , New Taipei City by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
2020 Dream Parade （Samba/Batucada) Banqiao , New Taipei City by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Window reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Shadows by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Heavy load...... by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF6965 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6954 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6958 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9539 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9537 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7691 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;night life&quot; (Dec 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;life was simple&quot; (Jul 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;life was simple&quot; (Mar 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;just another day...&quot; (May 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;another day is done, almost&quot; (Dec 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;another long night&quot; (April 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Farmers take part in a competition carrying sweet potatoes at an activity to celebrate the third Chinese Farmers' Harvest Festival in Zhaoqiao township of Bozhou, East China's Anhui province, on Sept 18, 2020. [Photo by Liu Qinli/Asianewsphoto]

Farmers harvest herbs at a base of a local Chinese herbal medicine planting professional cooperative in Gucheng town, Feidong county, East China's Anhui province, on Sept 18, 2020. [Photo by Xu Qingyong/Asianewsphoto]

Children push mini-carts carrying agricultural produce at a kindergarten in Changxing county, Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Sept 21, 2020. Children took part in activities to learn more about agriculture as the country celebrates the farmers' festival. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/Asianewsphoto]

Villagers pick water caltrops at Zhouduo village, Haian, East China's Jiangsu province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo by Zhai Huiyong/Asianewsphoto]

Farmers harvest corn at Shuangdui village, Weishan county, Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Shulu/Asianewsphoto]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Tower crane drivers working in Xiongan New Area- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





14 photos in the link.

Tower crane driver Aluo Chunmei overlooks a housing estate construction site in Rongdong area of Xiongan New Area in north China's Hebei province on Sept. 24, 2020. Jina Xiaohu, 23, and Aluo Chunmei, 22, are a young couple from southwest China's Sichuan province, who both are tower crane drivers working for a housing estate in Xiongan New Area. There are more than 2,000 tower crane drivers currently working in Xiongan, a city often billed as China's "city of the future." [Xinhua/Mu Yu]

Tower crane drivers Jina Xiaohu (L) and Aluo Chunmei prepare to have lunch in their dorm at a housing estate construction site in Rongdong area of Xiongan New Area in north China's Hebei province on Sept. 24, 2020. [Xinhua/Xing Guangli]

Tower crane drivers Jina Xiaohu (2nd L) and Aluo Chunmei (2nd R) take part in a meeting before work at a housing estate construction site in Rongdong area of Xiongan New Area in north China's Hebei province on Sept. 25, 2020. [Xinhua/Xing Guangli]


Aluo Chunmei operates a tower crane at a housing estate construction site in Rongdong area of Xiongan New Area in north China's Hebei province on Sept. 24, 2020. [Xinhua/Mu Yu]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aori 亞織 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
綾綾 &amp; 阿通 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
綾綾 &amp; 阿通 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
綾綾 &amp; 阿通 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
綾綾 &amp; 阿通 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
綾綾 &amp; 阿通 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

beijing-hutong-coal-delivery-32.4 by Larry Koester, on Flickr
97 Blind Musician Beijing by Andrew Hersom, on Flickr
2005 film 4 11 by Alexander, on Flickr
2005 film 4 09 by Alexander, on Flickr
2005 film 4 36 by Alexander, on Flickr
2005 film 4 10 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9548L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9555L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9414L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9506L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9419L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9679L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

000016 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000017 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000015 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000025 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000028 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000026 by Yong Xu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Intangible cultural heritage week held in SW China's Guizhou


China Intangible Cultural Heritage Week Danzhai kicked off on Sunday in Danzhai Wanda Village, Danzhai county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




13 photos in the link above.

Exhibits shown at China Intangible Cultural Heritage Week Danzhai. [Photo provided to China Daily]



China Intangible Cultural Heritage Week Danzhai kicked off on Sunday in Danzhai Wanda Village, Danzhai county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province. It will last until Oct 25, with a series of activities, like exhibitions and forums.


Miao ethnic group's traditional silver ornaments and embroidery. [Photo sprovided to China Daily]

In an exhibition, Guizhou's intangible cultural heritage inheritors showcase their artworks and skills, such as the Miao ethnic group's traditional silver ornaments and embroidery. Tourists also can learn simple skills from them, for example, making a handkerchief via the traditional batik craft of dyeing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fashion model is 65 years young


It's never too late to pursue your dream.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Great story in the link above!


Wang Yuehua, a 65-year-old model from Chongqing, claims a title for lifetime achievement in modeling on Thursday at the 2020 China Fashion Week for Middle-Aged and Senior People in Dalian, Liaoning province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo of Wang Yuehua, 65, and her daughter, Mao Yuanyuan. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Poverty-alleviation-themed train makes 1st running in Chengdu - Xinhua | English.news.cn



A poverty-alleviation-themed train pulls out of the parking lot in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 17, 2020. China marked the seventh National Poverty Relief Day on Saturday. A poverty-alleviation-themed train, with photos and videos displaying poverty alleviation achievements in Sichuan, made its first running on the Line 1 of Chengdu Metro on Saturday. The train will run till the end of this year. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)




Passengers take a poverty-alleviation-themed train of the Line 1 of Chengdu Metro in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 17, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Photo taken on Oct. 17, 2020 shows the inner view of a poverty-alleviation-themed train in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing celebrates its signature cuisine with hotpot festival


The weekend's three-day hotpot festival in Chongqing is expected to draw over 100,000 people, the organizing committee said.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Diners eat at a giant hotpot, 10 meters in diameter and 1 meter tall, which weighs 13 tons and can serve about 50 people at the same time. [all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The festival features an extra large hotpot, which is 10 meters in diameter and 1 meter tall, and weighs in at 13 metric tons. It can serve about 50 people at the same time.

Food décor brightens a plate at the 12th China (Chongqing) Hotpot and Food Culture Festival in Chongqing, on Oct 16, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The 12th China (Chongqing) Hotpot and Food Culture Festival kicks off in Chongqing on Oct 16, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_0625-編輯-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_2429-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3020-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3179-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3113-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Main Railway Station Beijing by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Hauptbahnhof Peking by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Main Railway Station Beijing by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Verbotene Stadt Peking by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Near Temple of Heaven by AdjaFong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9563 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9525 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9341 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8752 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8724 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Taipei, Taiwan by xnayc, on Flickr
Taipei, Taiwan by xnayc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Online summit of World Conference on VR Industry- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





A visitor plays games based on AR (Augmented Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. The online summit of 2020 World Conference on VR Industry kicked off Monday in Nanchang. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

Visitors view ancient Chinese architectures with VR (Virtual Reality) glasses during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

A visitor tries a racing game based on VR (Virtual Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020.(Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

A visitor plays a shooting game based on VR (Virtual Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

A visitor views lantern models based on VR (Virtual Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shandong villager promotes apples through dance


Wang Yidi, who is hearing-impaired, has become an ambassador for her hometown's apples through dance.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Wang Yidi records a video in the orchard. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi, who is hearing-impaired, has become an ambassador for her hometown's apples through dance.

Wang, 19, hails from Xuejiayu village in Zibo city of Shandong province. When she was three years old, an accident took her hearing. After receiving donations from society, in June 2011 Wang successfully installed electrical cochlear implants, returning her hearing. Since then, she has been grateful and had a desire to give back.

In 2019, Wang's father returned to his hometown to develop the apple planting industry. In order to extend sales channels, Wang decided to use her knowledge about new media at university and her dance training to give a helping hand to apple farmers.

So far, local apple farmers have received orders of nearly 50,000 kg of apples. She cannot use words to praise and publicize her hometown's apples, Wang said, but dancing could express her feelings.

Wang Yidi, left, and her father, center, on their way to the apple orchard. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi and her father prepare for video recording. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi dances at sunset. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi picks apples in the orchard. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese zither celebrates spring scenes in New Zealand


In October comes the early spring in the southern hemisphere. Eleven teachers and students from the guzheng (Chinese zither) class of China Cultural Center in Wellington gave an impromptu performance at the Avalon Park, New Zealand.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Students from the _guzheng_ class held by the China Cultural Center in Wellington perform a traditional Chinese tune _Jasmine Flower_ at the *Avalon Park in Wellington New Zealand*. [Photo provided to Chinaculture.org]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zoo boss works his animal magic


Shen Zhijun, head of Hongshan Forest Zoo in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, took to the internet unexpectedly in August to deliver a speech.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Interesting extensive text in the link above.

Breeders tell visitors about their work at Hongshan Forest Zoo in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. CHINA DAILY

A koala and her baby are weighed at the zoo. CHINA DAILY

A birthday cake is prepared for some of the animals. CHINA DAILY

Kindergarten children line up to greet pandas at the zoo. CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sydney

Star by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Acne Studios by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
The Power of 3 by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Shop Girl by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Dream by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Coffee Shop Days by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A8724 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8718 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8649 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8636 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8618 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8603 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

city cave by Benny W., on Flickr
Beauty Sara by Benny W., on Flickr
SARA 4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Sara 4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Erika by Benny W., on Flickr
Sara 3 by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit a floral art expo in Chongqing, southwest China, Oct. 20, 2020. The expo kicked off on Tuesday in Chongqing and will last till Oct. 29, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Visitors take photos at a floral art expo in Chongqing, southwest China, Oct. 20, 2020. The expo kicked off on Tuesday in Chongqing and will last till Oct. 29, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Visitors takes photos at a floral art expo in Chongqing, southwest China, Oct. 20, 2020. The expo kicked off on Tuesday in Chongqing and will last till Oct. 29, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A worker demonstrates the smoke-curing process at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 15, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

Inkstick is widely used in traditional Chinese painting and calligraphy. Produced in solid form rather than liquid, it lasts for generations without drying out. Along with ink brush, inkstone and paper, inkstick is one of the "Four Treasures of Study" in traditional Chinese culture. The Huizhou inkstick is a highly regarded inkstick and gets its name from the historical Huizhou region, largely in what is now Anhui Province. Due to the complexity of its making and the exquisite decorations applied to it, the Huizhou inkstick is often considered a piece of art itself.

A worker makes soots at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 15, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

A worker hammers unfinished inksticks at a workshop of Huizhou inkstick in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 15, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

A worker checks air-cured Huizhou inksticks at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, May 21, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

A worker outlines design in gold on Huizhou inksticks at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, May 21, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A visitor listens to a worker talk about local agricultural products at an exhibition area of Hubei province during a promotional fair in Beijing for agricultural products from poverty-stricken areas across China on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker sells products from Zhecheng county, Central China's Henan province through livestreaming at a promotional fair on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor smells an orange at an exhibition area of Jiangxi province during a promotional fair on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor bargains with workers at an exhibition area of Shanxi province during a promotional fair on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman in traditional costume picks Rosa roxburghii Tratt in Liupanshui, Guizhou province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
To promote the rural industrial revolution, the province selected 12 agriculture-related industries with local advantages and took steps to alleviate poverty.

Farmers enjoy a light moment with chilis harvested in Zunyi, Guizhou province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wei 薇薇 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Wei 薇薇 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9289_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9292_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9282_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9262_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9252_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9259_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung

2020/9/29/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/9/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/10/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/11/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/12/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/15/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo shows members of Zhangjiajie Blue Sky rescue team picking garbage at Huangshizhai scenic spot in Zhangjiajie, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 21, 2020.



The Blue Sky rescue team, formed by local volunteers, call on tourists here to protect the environment. (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fujian's Longtan village builds new prosperous future


Longtan village in Pingnan couty, Ningde city of Fujian province, was a provincial-level village mired in poverty. Since May 2017, driven by a project to boost the traditional village and cultural and creative industry, Longtan village introduced talents, helping promote the program of rural...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Postcards made by Hu Wenliang and his family. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zeng Wanzhen, wife of Hu Wenliang, introduces their homestay through the short video platform Douyin. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hu Wenliang (first from left) makes postcards with his family. [Photo/Xinhua]

Longtan village in Pingnan county, Ningde city of Fujian province, was a provincial-level village mired in poverty. Since May 2017, driven by a project to boost the traditional village and cultural and creative industry, Longtan village introduced talents, helping promote the program of rural vitalization, save old houses and revitalize the ancient village.

Hu Wenliang, from Ji'an city, Jiangxi province, is one of the talents introduced by the village. Hu invested more than 600,000 yuan ($90,240) to build a cultural and creative space, which formally opened in May 2020. During the National Day holiday, the site received nearly 800 tourists.

Now, more and more villagers and college graduates are beginning to return to their hometown from outside the village. They either rent courtyards, or work in cultural and creative industry projects, or run restaurants, homestays or traditional handcrafts.


Views of homestays in Longtan. [Photo/Xinhua]

In 2018, Longtan successfully moved out of the poverty list.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Couples attend a group wedding in front of Yellow Crane Tower, a well-known scenic spot in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Oct 20, 2020.



Thirty-one of the 38 couples were front-line medical workers who participated in the fight against the novel coronavirus outbreak that hit the city hard early this year. Some of them had postponed their weddings because of the pandemic. MIAO JIAN/CHANGJIANG DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A8928 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8924 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8921 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8916 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8912 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8910 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20200823-EGL01727 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201009-EGL02224 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200627-EGL00629 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201009-EGL02221 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201009-EGL02223 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201009-GR006367 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9128-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0761-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_NEI4467 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3377 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
Benq_2888 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
Benq_2179 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

trancendance by TC, on Flickr
order by TC, on Flickr
cover by TC, on Flickr
followed by TC, on Flickr
fireworks by TC, on Flickr
proud by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ten photos from across China: Oct 16 – 22


Ten photos from across China: Oct 16 – 22




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Snowmaking machines work at a ski field in Chongli district of Zhangjiakou city, North China's Hebei province, Oct 17, 2020. Ski fields in Chongli are getting ready for the skiing season as the temperature drops. [PHOTO/XINHUA]

An animal breeder feeds a Red Panda at a zoo in Luoyang, Henan province, on Oct 18, 2020. The Panda, born on July 1, was abandoned by its mother. Thanks to the care of breeders, it is now healthy. ZHANG GUANGHUI/FOR CHINA DAILY

A monkey begs for food from passing vehicles at a highway in Luokema town, Ganzi Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Sichuan province, Oct 20, 2020. [Photo/People.cn]

Senior residents watch a performance in Longmen ancient town of Fuyang in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, Oct 20, 2020. An event to greet the upcoming Double Ninth Festival, also known as Chongyang Festival, a day to respect the elderly that falls on the ninth day of the ninth lunar month, was held in the ancient town on Tuesday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Participants in a paramotor competition showcase their skills during a test flight in Haikou, Hainan province, on Oct 21, 2020. The two-day event attracted 20 contestants from across the country. SONG GUOQIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Global qipao festival invigorates Hangzhou


People in Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang province, flocked to the historic Qinghefang Street on Oct 22 as the much-anticipated Global Qipao Festival officially began.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Children show off their qipao designs at Qinghefang Street in Hangzhou on Oct 22. The qipao, also known as the cheongsam, is popular for its body-hugging design that accentuates the female form. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman and children in traditional qipao perform on Oct 22. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A young woman performs with confidence and elegance in a delicately-designed qipao. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Chinese women on the stage. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0970L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1340L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1337L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4800L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9953L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9991L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

display by TC, on Flickr
train mask by TC, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

20201020-082317_00311 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20200805-081020_00203 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20200605-164212_07887 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20171107-155838_00403 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
Summer by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190705-171036_06916 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1806L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1805L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1804L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1548L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1516 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1526LPD by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

木門咖啡｜Wooden Door by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
木門咖啡｜Wooden Door by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
木門咖啡｜Wooden Door by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
木門咖啡｜Wooden Door by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
木門咖啡｜Wooden Door by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
木門咖啡｜Wooden Door by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_7658-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_8201-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0761-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC0076-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC2595-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC2568-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Off work by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Performances to be put on stage to celebrate Chongyang Festival in Shijiazhuang - People's Daily Online


Actors make up backstage in a theatre in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province,



en.people.cn




13 photos in the link above! Enjoy!


Actors make up backstage in a theatre in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 24, 2020. A series of performances lasting for a week will put on stage in Shijiazhuang to celebrate the Chongyang Festival for the elders. (Photos by Chen Qibao/Xinhua)



Actresses and actors perform on stage in a theatre in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 24, 2020.(Photo by Chen Qibao/Xinhua)

An elder from the audience poses for photos with drama actresses in a theatre in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 24, 2020. A series of performances lasting for a week will put on stage in Shijiazhuang to celebrate the Chongyang Festival for the elders. (Photo by Chen Qibao/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Craftswoman Mou Xiaoyan shows bamboo sticks at a workshop in Chishui city, Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]

With abundant bamboo resources, Chishui city in Southwest China's mountainous Guizhou province has set up bamboo weaving workshops in recent years and recruited craft masters to teach relocated women how to make bamboo weaving products for free. This move has turned traditional handicraft into popular products, and guided locals to get rid of poverty.


Local residents make bamboo weaving products at a workshop in Chishui city, Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists from Chengdu buy bamboo weaving products at a workshop in Chishui city, Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Grandmother makes splash online with costumed videos


A 76-year-old grandmother, dressed in hanfu, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group, impressed hundreds of thousands of netizens with her beauty, elegance and passion for life.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The link above is a must read! Enjoy!

A former Peking Opera actress, the 76-year-old vlogger, dressed in _hanfu_, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group, impressed hundreds of thousands of netizens. [Photos by Liu Haochen/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All aboard as Shanghai sightseeing buses celebrate 10th anniversary


Nearly 200 residents and tourists experienced the beauty of Shanghai aboard five open-top, double-de




www.shine.cn





A woman wearing a Cheongsam poses for photos.

Sightseeing buses.

Two foreign residents enjoy the tour.

A group of children learning traditional musical instruments.

A group of women enjoy the sights.

The bus on the Bund.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Emma by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Emma by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Emma by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Emma by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Emma &amp; EUyoung by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
DSC_6455 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
L1160749 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Alone Park by sKamerameha, on Flickr
Charmaine_X by Benny W., on Flickr
Erika_4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Erika_3 by Benny W., on Flickr
Erika_2 by Benny W., on Flickr
village Dancer by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

20201027-173239_00496 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190618-171309_05794 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190617-170639_05719 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20181120-122615_06357 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190506-175433_01458 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190415-175756_00726 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rancher rounds up his herd of cash cows


With an area of 240 hectares, Jinma'an, or Golden Saddle, ranch is a modern farm run by Erkhem and his family in Zhenglan Banner, Xiliin Gol League in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Simmental cattle, raised for their meat, graze on the farm's improved grassland. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

Erkhem with his cattle at the ranch on Sept 17, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]


Erkhem, his wife and daughter have breakfast on Sept 18, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

Erkhem tidies up gear in his workshop. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

Erkhem stores winter feed for his cattle. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

With an area of 240 hectares, Jinma'an, or Golden Saddle, ranch is a modern farm run by Erkhem and his family in Zhenglan Banner, Xiliin Gol League in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region. The only livestock the family breed are about 80 Simmental cattle, which are raised for their meat. In 2018, the ranch was listed by the local government as a demonstration cattle farm for the region.

Erkhem, who goes by one name, said that because of environmental improvements, the yield of forage grass has increased in recent years. This in turn has helped raise the output of beef. The family's income will reach 300,000 yuan ($44,550) this year, he said, adding that some of the funds will go toward completing construction of facilities at the ranch. Erkhem is hopeful the ranch will eventually make 1 million yuan annual income in the near future.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A black diamond weighing 88 carats is pictured in Shanghai, Oct 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An 88-carat super black diamond, which will be displayed at the upcoming China International Import Expo, has competed its declaration and clearance procedures on Monday.

The Korloff Noir diamond, with 57 facets, was once owned by the Korloff Sapojnikoff family. The gem, presently owned by Korloff Jewelers of France, has an estimated value of $37 million.

Journalists take a photo of the 88-carat super black diamond. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09422 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09412 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09406 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09393 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09344 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09338 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF7977 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7973 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7971 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7969 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7965 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7964 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1753L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1760L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1759L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1805L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1803L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1913L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Off work by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People try different musical instruments at Music China 2020 held at Shanghai New International Expo Centre in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 28, 2020.



Music China 2020, an international musical instruments expo, kicked off Wednesday in Shanghai, drawing more than 1,000 music industries from 11 countries and regions, with their new products. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors learn about food from Malaysia at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo in the city of Shishi in Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 30, 2020. The 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo kicked off in Shishi. More than 10 thousand kinds of products of over 400 enterprises from more than 30 countries and regions are on display online and offline at the exposition. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Exhibitors sell products via livestreaming at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo in the city of Shishi in Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 30, 2020.(Xinhua/Song Weiwei)

A businessman learns about tea from Fiji at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo in the city of Shishi in Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





9th Macao Business Aviation Exhibition- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn






People visit the 9th Macao Business Aviation Exhibition in Macao, south China, Oct. 30, 2020. The 9th Macao Business Aviation Exhibition, the 10th China (Macao) International Yacht Import and Export Fair and the 10th China (Macao) International Automobile Exposition were held in Macao. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


People visit the 10th China (Macao) International Yacht Import and Export Fair in Macao, south China, Oct. 30, 2020(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


People visit the 10th China (Macao) International Automobile Exposition in Macao, south China, Oct. 30, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_2101 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2100 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2099 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2097 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2096 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2095 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

amanda by Julia Trotti, on Flickr
coffee date by Julia Trotti, on Flickr
coffee date by Julia Trotti, on Flickr
tropic rush by Julia Trotti, on Flickr
IMG_3654L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3661L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I love that bag in the last photo at #2165
And I love this dress on the last photo!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Traders try edible mushrooms of Yunnan province at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo, on Oct 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo rescheduled due to the COVID-19 pandemic was held in Shishi city, East China's Fujian province, from Oct 31 to Nov 1, attracting 418 exhibitors from 31 countries and regions.

With an exhibition area expanded to 26,000 square meters this year, the expo showcased thousands of specialty food in its Quanzhou Pavilion, Domestic Pavilion, Overseas Pavilion, Wine Pavilion and business areas.

The expo also invited domestic agents to assist overseas traders participating in this event during the pandemic, and launched an online-to-offline expo mode to provide opportunities for exhibitors and traders to showcase, and communicate on the cloud to boost transaction and cooperation.

An exhibitor sells food products via livestreaming at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo, on Oct 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor takes photos at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo, on Oct 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members sell snacks via livestreaming at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo, on Oct 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor inquiries a staff member of a Vietnam food brand at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo, on Oct 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member introduces Malaysian food to a visitor at the 6th China (Quanzhou) Maritime Silk Road International Brand Expo, on Oct 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Participants from ten different countries were invited to experience life in rural areas of China in _The Day I Ran China_, a reality tv show produced by Mango TV and Discovery channel. [Photos provided to China Daily]

Ten people from different countries and various walks of life were selected to participate in _The Day I Ran China_, a reality show produced by Mango TV and Discovery channel, to experience firsthand the 21st century makeover of China's countryside.

In each episode, the participants from Italy, Mexico, the United Kingdom and other countries visit an idyllic rural area and compete in a series of challenges based on the venue's poverty-alleviation efforts.

The show has brought international participants to Northwest, Southwest, North and Central China, including Yunnan, Guizhou, Sichuan and Hunan provinces, and the Inner Mongolia, Ningxia Hui and Guangxi Zhuang autonomous regions.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Agricultural enterprise helps boost income for impoverished households in Xinjiang


Over the past years, local authorities in Moyu County have been actively introducing and developing leading enterprises to boost people's income and help them to shake off poverty.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Employees prepare raw material of food at a processing plant of Meibite Group in Moyu County, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Over the past years, local authorities in Moyu County have been actively introducing and developing leading enterprises to boost people's income and help them to shake off poverty.

In April 2019, with the support from local authorities, Meibite Group, a leading enterprise for agricultural products, started business in Moyu, helping registered impoverished households to boost income.

An employee works at a poultry farm subordinated to Meibite Group in Moyu County, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

At present, local employees of the group in Moyu has reached nearly 6,000, with over 3,000 people are from registered impoverished households.

Employees work at a sausage plant of Meibite Group in Moyu County, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Employees from registered impoverished households prepare food in a food truck in Moyu County, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 31, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors take photos with performers cosplaying Transformers and astronauts at China Science Fiction Convention 2020, which kicked off in Beijing's Shijingshan district, on Nov 1, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor tries out a pair of AR glasses at the two-day China Science Fiction Convention 2020, which kicked off in Beijing's Shijingshan district on Nov 1, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors look at products displayed at China Science Fiction Convention 2020, which kicked off in Beijing's Shijingshan district on Nov 1, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors experience motion capture technology at China Science Fiction Convention 2020, which kicked off in Beijing's Shijingshan district on Nov 1, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Photo shows decorations at the west entrance of the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in East China's Shanghai, on Oct 23, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Roro by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco 心冠 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco 心冠 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco 心冠 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco 心冠 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco 心冠 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco 心冠 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Huawei mate 40 Pro+ camera test by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Huawei mate 40 Pro+ camera test by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Huawei mate 40 Pro+ camera test by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Huawei mate 40 Pro+ camera test by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
People in front of the cinema of Solona Avenue Beijing-- Hand-held night scene photos by R6+RF 35MM by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Solana Avenue Beijing. --Hand-held night scene photos by R6+RF 35MM by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC6600-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
DSC_0853-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
DSC_0766-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8906-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8830-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1205-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

y2re by Kent Byers, on Flickr
y3re by Kent Byers, on Flickr
y1re by Kent Byers, on Flickr
Chongqing-8 by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr
249_23 by fredholm daniel, on Flickr
202_12 by fredholm daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*China*
China 2020 by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr
Cina 2020 by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr
Cina 2020 by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr
Miao long horn by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr
Dong People...China by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Imaginary City 1 Image composite featuring different elements from the cities of Shenyang, Shanghai and Hong Kong. by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Bladerunneresque...Shenyang, Shanghai, Hong Kong by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Cyber Shanghai by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Shanghai by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Zenitude Hong Kong by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A9352 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9347 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9345 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9342 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9337 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9333 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China

Street shot, shenzhen by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Shenzhen Airport. EOSR6+7Artisans50mmF1.1 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Shenzhen Airport. EOSR6+7Artisans50mmF1.1 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
2 young men playing game on cellphone. Shenzhen Airport. EOSR6+7Artisans50mmF1.1 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
People enjoying their dinner hours. --Hand-held night scene photos by R6+RF 35MM by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Bicycle rider at night. by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_7559-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3166-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_2280-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0387-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
Helene_093 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
Helene_091 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dongmen, Zhongzheng, Taiwan 

Shadow by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Discussion/torture interrogation by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Bondage &amp; Freedom by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Only head is out by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Different target by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers sort out packages in a logistics park at Longli county, southwestern Guizhou province, on Nov 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker sorts out packages in a logistics park at Longli county, southwestern Guizhou province, on Nov 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

With China's annual "double eleven" shopping festival kicking off on Oct 21, courier industry is witnessing its busiest time in the year with surging parcel deliveries.

According to State Post Bureau, the delivery parcels are expected to hit 490 million on a daily basis from Nov 11, known as the Singles Day, to Nov 16, about two times more than the normal business volume.

A worker checks the smart package sorting line in a logistics park at Longli county, southwestern Guizhou province, on Nov 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man works at the storage area in a logistics park at Longli county, southwestern Guizhou province, on Nov 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker checks the production information in a logistics park at Longli county, southwestern Guizhou province, on Nov 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman packs up goods in a logistics park at Longli county, southwestern Guizhou province, on Nov 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker walks past the sorting area in a logistics park at Longli county, southwestern Guizhou province, on Nov 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yak fur takes center stage in new clothing collection


For the fall and winter of 2020, EP YAYING, a high-end women's clothing brand belonging to Yaying Group, launched a new yak fur collection with Chinese actress Tan Zhuo.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Fashion brand EP YAYING has released a new yak fur collection with Chinese actress Tan Zhuo. [Photos provided to China Daily]


For the fall and winter of 2020, EP YAYING, a high-end women's clothing brand belonging to Yaying Group, launched a new yak fur collection with Chinese actress Tan Zhuo.

The new collection is the product of cooperation among eastern and western regional industries, including Jiaxing city, where the brand was originally established, and Sichuan-Aba, a beautiful yak habitat. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Roro by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Roro by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Roro by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Roro by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Roro by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Roro by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_2143 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2141 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2139 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2135 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2132 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2131 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
IMG_4911 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_4844 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_4819 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_4798 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

cleanup by TC, on Flickr
orange by TC, on Flickr
neon by TC, on Flickr
destruction by TC, on Flickr
elevate by TC, on Flickr
curb by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Apple planting leads villagers to prosperity


Known for apple farming and processing, Linyi county in Yuncheng, North China's Shanxi province, has found a path to prosperity, with 700,000 mu (46,666 hectares) planted areas yielding over 3.6 billion jin (18 billion kg) apples on a yearly basis.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Wang Wanbao checks apples along the automotive operation line in a factory in Linyi county, North China's Shanxi province. [Photo/Xinua]

Known for apple farming and processing, Linyi county in Yuncheng, North China's Shanxi province, has found a path to prosperity, with 700,000 mu (46,666 hectares) planted areas yielding over 3.6 billion jin (1.8 billion kg) apples on a yearly basis.

Farmers pack up apples in a factory in Linyi county, North China's Shanxi province. [Photo/Xinua]

Wang Wanbao helps farmers load up boxes of apples onto a car, in Linyi county, North China's Shanxi province. [Photos/Xinua]

A worker monitors the weight, size and color of apples via an online operation system in a factory in Linyi county, North China's Shanxi province. [Photo/Xinua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ten photos from across China: Oct 30 – Nov 5


Ten photos from across China: Oct 30 – Nov 5




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The 8th Xitang Hanfu Cultural Festival kicked off in Xitang, East China's Zhejiang province, on Oct 31, 2020, attracting many who are fond of the traditional Chinese garment, as well as tourists eager to see the ancient scenic town. [Photo/VCG]

An 11-year-old girl pulls another girl's hair into a 'Mazu (the Queen of Heaven) bun' in Meizhou Island, Putian city, East China's Fujian province, on Oct 31, 2020. The 'Mazu bun' is a traditional hair bun for local women in Mazu's hometown, Meizhou Island. It is said that it was first designed by Mazu. [Photo/People.cn]

Fish seem to fly as they are netted in Qiandao Lake, Chun'an county, Hangzhou city in East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 1, 2020. [Yang Bo/For China Daily]

A child feeds a gull at the Haigeng Dam in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Nov 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A light show themed on the China International Import Expo sends colorful beams across the water and into the sky in Shanghai's Lujiazui, on Nov 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI2828 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_MG_0772 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
DSC_8115-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4613-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
APC_0227-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

泰安｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苗栗｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
LISLUS｜Hair salon by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
中華路夜市｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
愛琴橋｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A9504 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9499 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9491 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9483 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9474 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9470 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20201011-GR006489 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201101-GR006725 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201009-EGL02229 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201009-EGL02234 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201009-EGL02226 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201011-GR006485 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Herdmen's families focus of award-winning photos at expo


Photos showing herdsmen's families taken by Baigal, a photographer in Xiliin Gol League, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, received an award at the recent Fifth Silk Road Image and Video Exposition in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




More photos in the link.

A photo taken by Baigal, from Xiliin Gol League in Inner Mongolia autonomous region, shows local people's happy lives. [Photo by Baigal/for chinadaily.com.cn]


A photo taken by Baigal, from Xiliin Gol League in Inner Mongolia autonomous region, shows local people's happy lives. [Photo by Baigal/for chinadaily.com.cn]


Photos showing herdsmen's families taken by Baigal, a photographer in Xiliin Gol League, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, received an award at the recent Fifth Silk Road Image and Video Exposition in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.[Photos by Baigal/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Baigal has taken more than 200 photos over the past two decades, focusing on Mongolian families at the Uzhumuchin grassland, depicting people's happy lives.

_Zhou Jiaxin contributed to this story._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Actors from the Shanghai Kun Opera Troupe perform The Orphan of Zhao, at the 1st Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Chinese Opera Culture Festival, on Nov 5, 2020. The festival was unveiled on Thursday in the Macao special administrative region. Peking opera, Kun opera, Yu opera and Cantonese opera are all featured at the event, collectively displaying the essence and charm of Chinese theater.




The 1st Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Chinese Opera Culture Festival was unveiled on Thursday in the Macao special administrative region.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG02624 by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Asian young girl using a mobile phone in downtown by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Early morning in Seoul by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Running on the beach by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Teenage girl playing ukulele on beach by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Weekend Activity by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

大雅｜Tamron 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3 A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
外埔忘憂谷｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
外埔忘憂谷｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台北｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
拾飯｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
拾飯｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PAGANINI NP 75 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 73 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 72 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 71 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 70 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 69 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

蜷尾家 by li-penny, on Flickr
邱家小卷米粉 by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Tainan Baseball Stadium by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fulushou to kick off nationwide tour in Nanjing


Chinese band Fulushou, whose English name is Floruit Show, will launch their first nationwide tour in Nanjing of Jiangsu province on Nov 12 and tour other seven Chinese cities, including Guangzhou of Guangdong province, Chengdu of Sichuan province and Beijing, until Dec 27.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Chinese band Fulushou [Photo provided to China Daily]
Chinese band Fulushou, whose English name is Floruit Show, will launch their first nationwide tour in Nanjing of Jiangsu province on Nov 12 and tour other seven Chinese cities, including Guangzhou of Guangdong province, Chengdu of Sichuan province and Beijing, until Dec 27.

The band of the post-1990 generation, made of triplets Du Bing'er (stage name Doudou), Du Xue'er (Nienie) and Du Fei'er (Mimi), rose to fame by performing at the popular reality show, _The Big Band_, which premiered its first two episodes on streaming platform iQiyi on July 25.

Photo taken on Nov. 6, 2020 shows an unmanned food delivery vehicle at Huli Innovation Park in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province. Four unmanned food delivery vehicles supported by 5G and AI technologies were put into use recently at the innovation park. Every vehicle can carry more than 200 sets of breakfasts or 100 sets of lunches or dinners. Staff here can get the meal after paying by scanning QR code on the vehicle with a smartphone. Attemperator is installed in the vehicle to keep meals hot. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


People get their meals from an unmanned food delivery vehicle after paying by scanning QR code on the vehicle at Huli Innovation Park in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 6, 2020. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Should parents check their kids' homework?







www.chinadaily.com.cn





MA XUEJING/CHINA DAILY
Interesting story in the above link!

A student does his homework in front of a computer. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A primary school student takes an online class at home in Jingjing county. [Photo/Xinhua]

A girl does homework in an air-raid shelter at People's Square in Chongqing, Southwest China. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4808L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4810L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4677L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4650L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4642L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4638L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

拾飯｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
臺北表演藝術中心｜士林 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中小飆仔｜24GM by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
佛佛佛佛佛｜iPhone 8 Plus by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中市｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苗栗隨拍｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0649-1 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Cyberpunk_EM by Ken Lai, on Flickr
EM_CYBERPUNK by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0655-1 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF3753-1 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4193-1 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





In pics: Consumer Goods exhibition area at 3rd CIIE - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Photo taken on Nov. 5, 2020 shows the booth of casual clothing brand Uniqlo at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

People look at clothes displayed at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

A visitor looks at a mirror after trying a beauty instrument at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

An exhibitor provides beauty consultation to a consumer at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

Photo taken on Nov. 7, 2020 shows lamps of CALEX at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Intangible cultural heritage inheritors Song Tao(L) and Shan Lina show visitors how to creat traditional knotted buttons (or Pankou in Chinese) at the experience area of the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, November 5, 2020. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)

Intangible cultural heritage inheritor Hua Xingfu shows a paper-tearing work at the experience area of the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Ren Haixia)

Hua has been engaged in paper-tearing art for more than 30 years. He can skillfully create lots of works including human figures, zodiac animals, window flowers, etc.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Firefighters stick to posts despite severe cold in Mohe, NE China - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




Twelve photos in the above link.

A national flag raising ceremony is held at the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 7, 2020. Fire fighters stick to their posts in spite of the severe cold in Mohe. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

A fire fighter prepares meal for his team in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 6, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

Fire fighters dine at the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 6, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

Fire fighters clean the snow outside the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 7, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

A fire fighter stands on duty in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 7, 2020.

A fire fighter takes part in a training at the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 6, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A man tries out a device that tests the protective effect of a mask at the third China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

People line up to try hamburgers made of plant-based meat at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Industrial robots attract many people at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Women play with Lego bricks at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

People look at a hydrogen-powered bus at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08859 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC08807 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC08755 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC08734 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC08728 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC08723 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yee Lam by Benny W., on Flickr
Charmaine_moody2 by Benny W., on Flickr
Charmaine_moody by Benny W., on Flickr
Charmaine_X by Benny W., on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

隨拍-20201025-Sony A7R3+Voigtlander 50mm F1.2 ASPH VM-5482 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201025-Sony A7R3+Voigtlander 50mm F1.2 ASPH VM-5507 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3455 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3498 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3497 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3493 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit the Chaji village, Jingxian County, Xuancheng City, East China's Anhui Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Qiang)

A large number of Hui-style architectures with white walls and black tiles are still preserved in the village.

Hui-style architecture is one of the most important schools of ancient Chinese architecture. The exquisite stone, wood, and brick carvings combine to give the architecture an elegant appearance.

The good ecological environment in the village has attracted many artists to explore its beauty every year.


People draw and paint from scenery at the Chaji village, Jingxian County, Xuancheng City, East China's Anhui Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Qiang)

Photographers visit the Chaji village, Jingxian County, Xuancheng City, East China's Anhui Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Qiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Oil-tea camellia plantation boosts income in Guizhou - People's Daily Online


A villager airs fruits of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous Cou



en.people.cn






Villagers air fruit of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. More than 180,000 mu(about 12,000 hectares) of oil-tea camellia have been planted here in Songtao to boost income of local villagers. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)

A villager picks fruit of oil-tea camellia at a oil-tea planting base in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)

Villagers sort seeds of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)

A villager processes fruits of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Fire-fighting exercises, public educational campaigns held across China - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





A firefighter helps as a tourist tries fire-fighting equipment at Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 9, 2020. Many areas around the country carried out fire-fighting exercises and related public educational campaigns on Monday to strengthen people's awareness of fire safety and the capability to cope with emergencies. (Photo by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)

A firefighter demonstrates the use of fire-fighting equipment to students at a school in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Chi/Xinhua)

A volunteer shares knowledge on first aid at Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)

Students partake a fire drill following the instruction of a firefighter at a school in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 9, 2020.(Photo by Zhang Chi/Xinhua)

A resident practises cable descent under the instruction of firefighters in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF1269 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1253 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1249 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9184 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9176 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0231 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1363-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1325-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6694-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A brush past by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Colorful sunset by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Shadow by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Discussion/torture interrogation by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Bondage &amp; Freedom by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Different target by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Staff members of a cultural and creative products company introduce their products via livestreaming in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on Nov 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

During the annual Singles Day shopping spree on Nov 11 in China, many companies have seized the opportunity to promote sales via livestreaming.

Staff members promote sales of local specialties such as candy and taro via livestreaming at an e-commerce service center in Yinan county of Linyi, East China's Shandong province, on Nov 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members promote sales of cosmetics via livestreaming at a shopping mall in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on Nov 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Employees of an e-commerce company in Yinan county of Linyi, East China's Shandong province, pack sweet potatoes on Nov 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members promote sales of cosmetics via livestreaming at a shopping mall in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on Nov 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Traditional opera strikes new note in shaanxi


Singing operatic arias comes naturally to people in Northwest China, particularly those living in or near Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Opera:training starts at young age. [Photo/China Daily]

A makeup artist prepares Qu Peng, a skilled Qinqiang Opera performer, for the stage. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]

A performer puts on makeup. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]

He Yuxin, a 19-year-old actress, performs basic martial arts skills outside a rehearsal room. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]

The Travels of Li Bai to Chang'an, the latest production by the Yisu Art Troupe, is staged in Baoji, Shaanxi province. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6234L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6167L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6159L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6157L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6232L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0303 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0299 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0295 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0288 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0279 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0285 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20200912-GR006154 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200912-GR006172 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200910-GR006117 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006177 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006211 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200912-GR006165 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Instructed by coach Cheng Long ,in black, students of Yuren Primary School practise martial arts on campus in Julu County, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 12, 2020. Numberous middle and primary schools of Julu County has scheduled martial arts into the curriculums, aimed at both improving physical fitness of students and promoting traditional Wushu culture. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)




Students of Yuren Primary School practice martial arts on campus in Julu County, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 12, 2020. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This undated photo shows a section of a super-long silk scroll painted by an elderly artist in Chongqing, Sichuan Province.

This file photo shows people visit an exhibition which displays a super-long silk scroll painted by an elderly artist in Chongqing, Sichuan Province.

Xu Xinhua, 65, finished a 20-meter-long silk scroll painting after 10 years' studying Chinese painting and Hakka culture.

The painting is about four-fold the length of Riverside Scene at Qingming Festival, a renowned Chinese painting that dates back to the Northern Song dynasty of the 11th century. (Photos: China News Service/Yao Xinyu)

Children perform Peking Opera at a park of ginkgo trees in Xiaopu Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 12, 2020. More than 30,000 ginkgo trees here have attracted lots of visitors as the leaves change colours in autumn. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Aerial photo taken on Nov. 12, 2020 shows a park of ginkgo trees in Xiaopu Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4731L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4734L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3975L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3972L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4021 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4120L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4112L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

A tea shop at the entrance of an old alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cafe by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Yawn by Runen LIU, on Flickr
&quot;Paris Tailor&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chatting by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Narrow alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7263-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7843-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_8974-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6069-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Off work by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Nightout by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Monday Night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Street style by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People go shopping at a department store during a shopping festival in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)




People purchase goods at booths during a shopping festival in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 11, 2020. A shopping festival is held in Guangzhou on Wednesday, the day as China launched its largest annual online shopping event, known as Singles' Day or Double Eleven. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Training of thangka painting advances poverty alleviation in Tibet - People's Daily Online


Gama Deleg teaches thangka painting to his apprentices at a training base of ethnic handicrafts



en.people.cn






Gama Deleg teaches thangka painting to his apprentices at a training base of ethnic handicraft making in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 3, 2020.

In recent years, Tibet has made great efforts to develop modern vocational education. A training base of ethnic handicrafts making was set up in Kabma Township by the 88-year-old Gama Deleg, an inheritor of the intangible cultural heritage Karma Gardri, which is a genre of thangka painting. At present, a total of 460 apprentices study thangka painting here.

The base upgraded the production mode of traditional handicrafts and advanced poverty alleviation. With a per capita income of about 200,000 yuan (about 30,217 U.S. dollars) last year, 112 apprentices have helped their families shake off poverty by the craft of painting thangka.

Thangka is a form of Tibetan Buddhist scroll painting on cotton or silk, with mineral and organic pigments derived from coral, agate, sapphire, pearl, and gold. The paintings typically depict Buddhist deities with colors that can remain intact for centuries. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

Photo taken on Oct. 3, 2020 shows Gama Deleg, an inheritor of the art of thangka painting, with his apprentices in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

An apprentice practices painting thangka at a training base of ethnic handicrafts making in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 3, 2020

An apprentice learns thangka painting from Gama Deleg at a training base of ethnic handicrafts making in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 3, 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ten photos from across China: Nov 6 – 12


Ten photos from across China: Nov 6 –12




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Women of the Miao ethnic group prepare to dance during the Chixin Festival in Danzhai, Guizhou province on Nov 7, 2020. The Chixin Festival, or "taste the new", celebrates the rice harvest. HUANG XIAOHAI/XINHUA

College students visit a job fair on the campus of Shandong University of Science and Technology in Qingdao, Shandong province on Nov 7, 2020. ZHANG JINGANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Runners pass the iconic Bell Tower in downtown Xi'an, Shaanxi province on Nov 8, 2020, during a marathon. About 24,000 runners-randomly selected from nearly 124,000 applicants-took part in the event, with viewers of the broadcast running on treadmills also submitting their times online. YUAN JINGZHI/FOR CHINA DAILY

Students fly model planes at a primary school in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Nov 10, 2020. The school held a weeklong science fair to encourage students to develop an interest in science. WANG ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Workers at the China Post Group Corp branch in Nanchong, Sichuan province, sort packages on Tuesday amid booming online sales generated by the Singles Day shopping event on Nov 11. LI TAO/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always, Hung 



Yellow Fever said:


> Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
> Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
> Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


I really love, like these backless dresses


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5129 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5127 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5112 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5071 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5058 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5052 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5050 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC00036 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09758 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09737 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09916 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC09857 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vivi0042 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Vivi0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Vivi0037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Vivi0036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Vivi0034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Vivi0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Vivi0030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

backstage scene by TC, on Flickr
chess match by TC, on Flickr
umbrella alley by TC, on Flickr
moonshot by TC, on Flickr
shadowfeet by TC, on Flickr
construction by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PAGANINI NP 83 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 80 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 7 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 79 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 74 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 73 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked Life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A student experiences shadow play under the instructions of a folk artist at Xiyoucun Primary School in Shahe City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Fan Shihui)

Folk Artists perform shadow play at Xiyoucun Primary School in Shahe City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Fan Shihui)


Students experience shadow play at Xiyoucun Primary School in Shahe City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Fan Shihui)

Students experience shadow play under the instructions of folk artists at Xiyoucun Primary School in Shahe City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Fan Shihui)

A shadow play artist teaches students how to play drum at Xiyoucun Primary School in Shahe City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Fan Shihui)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

World Internet Conference still shines in 2020


The Light of Internet Expo, which opened on Sunday, focuses on the world's most recent internet development trends and cutting-edge technologies, and showcase the latest internet technologies, achievements, products and applications of 130 enterprises and institutions from home and abroad.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




21 photos and more information in the above link.

A girl tries a 5G smart education device at the booth of China Unicom during the Light of Internet Expo of the 2020 World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

2020 World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 22, 2020. The expo, which opened on Sunday, focuses on the world's most recent internet development trends and cutting-edge technologies, and showcases the latest internet technologies, achievements, products and applications of 130 enterprises and institutions from home and abroad. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors view a robot at the booth of China's State Grid during the Light of Internet Expo of the 2020 World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People view a robot displayed at the Light of Internet Expo of the 2020 World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors view a self-driving car during the Light of Internet Expo of the 2020 World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A night view of the Wuzhen International Internet Exhibition and Convention Center in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 23, 2020. [Photo by Xiao Da/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC4641-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC4025-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_5953-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_5641-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
IMG_1300 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_1297 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_1290 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Lantau Island by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Lantau Island by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Lantau Island by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway celebrates 4th anniv. of operation - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




More photos in the above link!

A staff member checks the train No. C6406 of the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway at the Chongqing North Railway Station in Chongqing, southwest China, Nov. 26, 2020. The Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway celebrated its 4th anniversary of operation on Thursday. As of Nov. 25, the railway line has seen 53,616 trains running and transporting over 34.9 million passengers in total, with travel efficiency and quality greatly improved. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A train attendant shares a cake with passengers to celebrate the 4th anniversary of operation of the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway on the train No. C6406, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

The train No. C6406 of the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway prepares to depart for Wanzhou from Chongqing North Railway Station in Chongqing, southwest China, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A train attendant shares a cake with passengers to celebrate the 4th anniversary of operation of the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway on the train No. C6406, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A train attendant signs on a board celebrating the 4th anniversary of operation of the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway on the train No. C6406, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Train attendants and passengers pose for a photo by the train No. C6406 of the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway at the Chongqing North Railway Station in Chongqing, southwest China, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A train attendant waits for passengers on the train No. C6406 of the Chongqing-Wanzhou high-speed railway, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF4555 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4568 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4380 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4204 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lily Zhang of the United States competes during the women's singles battle two of elimination match between Feng Tianwei of Singapore and Lily Zhang of the United States at World Table Tennis (WTT) Macao 2020 Tournament in Macao, south China, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


Wang Chuqin of China competes during the men's singles battle two of elimination match between Wang Chuqin of China and Wong Chun Ting of Hong Kong of China at World Table Tennis (WTT) Macao 2020 Tournament in Macao, south China, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


Wang Yidi of China returns the ball during the women's singles battle two of elimination match between Wang Yidi of China and Jeon Jihee of South Korea at World Table Tennis (WTT) Macao 2020 Tournament in Macao, south China, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Deliverymen ride hard road to dreams


Running, fighting against time is what deliveryman Fu Wenqiang does every day. Time is money for the 30-year-old and the more parcels he delivers, the more money he earns.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Interesting stories about these delivery persons in the link above!

Deliveryman Fu Wenqiang [Photo provided to China Daily]

Fu is a full-time deliveryman for Eleme, an online food-ordering platform, in the capital. People like Fu are known as "riders", and they usually ride motorcycles or electric bikes and go through streets quickly to deliver goods promptly.

The role of delivery services in improving people's lives has been highlighted in recent years, especially since the start of the COVID-19 outbreak.

A courier places set meals in insulated boxes before delivering them in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on June 11. YANG LEI/XINHUA

Staff members sort packages at a warehouse in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on June 3. LIU XIAO/XINHUA

People collect their orders from a delivery tricycle in Beijing. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY

Couriers sort packages at a delivery station in Tongzhou district, Beijing, after the Double 11 online shopping day. CAI DAIZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0476 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1465 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1442 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0442 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1432 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9246 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

hold on by TC, on Flickr
the conspirators by TC, on Flickr
sunlight by TC, on Flickr
crackerdog by TC, on Flickr
instincts by TC, on Flickr
wash by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF2600 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF2740 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF2874 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF2556 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF2860 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

DSCF0366-2 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
-- by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
-- by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
-- by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
-- by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
夜景街道 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Poverty relief album: Dulong people embrace modern life at faster pace - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




27 photos in the above link.

Dulong villager Li Yuanmei feeds chickens in Dizhengdang Village of Dulongjiang Township, Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 29, 2020. Dulong is a mountain-dwelling ethnic group in southwest China. It is one of the least populous of China's 56 minority nationalities. It is also called a "direct-transition" minority ethnic group because the Dulong people didn't bid farewell to primitive life until the founding of the People's Republic of China in 1949 and since then they directly stepped into the socialist society. Most Dulong people live in Dulongjiang Township, where an inhospitable mountainous terrain had been thwarting the town's development for decades. Thus, the township had been one of the poorest area in Yunnan Province and even in the entire country. But the local economic and social development has been fast-tracked in recent years when many difficulties that bottlenecked the development were eliminated thanks to state and provincial efforts. For example, the town built better infrastructure, developed specialized industries and enrolled high-quality talents. In 2018, the Dulong ethnic group shook off poverty as a whole, a phenomenal breakthrough. Nowadays, all of the 1,100-plus households in Dulongjiang have moved into new, better residences. Many residents are now engaged in herbal planting and poultry husbandry with local characteristics. All of the six administrative villages have access to roads with hard surfaces and signals of radio and TV, and are all covered by the 4G network. All villagers benefit from a critical illness insurance program. Meanwhile, the youngsters are entitled to 14 years of free education which lasts from pre-school classes to high school education. The rate of primary school attendance and that of enrollment into schools for higher levels have both remained 100 percent. Nowadays, Dulongjiang is no longer the isolated, conservative and backward region it used to be. The Dulong people here are embracing modern life at a faster pace and are keeping pace with the outside world. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Dulong resident Li Bin (R) collects his package at an e-commerce service center in Dulongjiang Township, Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 30, 2020.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)

TOP: File photo taken in 2007 shows students having a P.E. lesson at a primary school in Dizhengdang Village, Dulongjiang Township, Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province. BOTTOM: Photo taken on Oct. 31, 2020 shows students having a P.E. lesson at Dulongjiang Nine-Year Comprehensive School in Dulongjiang Township of Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province. (Photo taken by Hu Chao)

Dulong residents dance on a square in Dulongjiang Township of Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 31, 2020.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Dulong resident Li Wenshi, wearing a traditional face tattoo, weaves a carpet in Dulongjiang Township of Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 27, 2020.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Photo taken on Oct. 31, 2020 shows a township-level hospital in Dulongjiang Township of Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Dulong students play rope jumping at Dulongjiang Nine-Year Comprehensive School in Dulongjiang Township of Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 31, 2020.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Students pose for a photo at Dulongjiang Nine-Year Comprehensive School in Dulongjiang Township of Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*








Ten photos from across China: Nov 20 – 26


Ten photos from across China: Nov 20 – 26




www.chinadaily.com.cn




*
Students dance with robots during the opening of a science and innovation fair at Chengdu Hi-Tech Xinhua School in Chengdu, Sichuan province, on Nov 20, 2020. More than 500 students from 50 schools took part in the event, which included virtual aviation games and AI programming competitions. LI XIANGYU/FOR CHINA DAILY

A boy reaches out for the falling snow in the ancient city of Kashgar scenic area in Kashgar, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Nov 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Elderly farmers holding photos of themselves take a picture with their photographers standing behind them in the village of Xiawei in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on Nov 22, 2020. In 2014, volunteers of a public welfare organization in Nanchang started photographing smiling senior citizens in rural areas and giving them free copies. [Photo/Xinhua]

An inheritor of the Tibetan art thangka - a traditional style of painting on silk or cotton - displays his skill at an exhibition at Prince Kung's Mansion in Beijing on Nov 23, 2020. JIANG DONG/CHINA DAILY

The Rainbow Bridge is seen in the morning light in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Nov 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Customs officers take an inventory of seized smuggled cigarettes in Zhoushan, Zhejiang province, on Nov 25, 2020. The police in Zhoushan, a city consisting of various islands, recently busted a major tobacco smuggling case and detained 29 suspects. Some 230,000 cartons of cigarettes, worth 50 million yuan ($7.6 million), were confiscated. ZOU XUNYONG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The train No. G9228 prepares to depart from the Pingdu Railway Station for Jinan in Pingdu City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2020. The 125.97-kilometer-long high-speed railway line linking Weifang, Pingdu and Laixi, with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, was put into operation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

The train No. G9228 departs from the Pingdu Railway Station for Jinan in Pingdu City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Train attendants walk at the Pingdu Railway Station in Pingdu City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

A puppet show is held in a waiting room before the inauguration of the Weifang-Laixi high-speed railway at the Pingdu Railway Station in Pingdu City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Staff members celebrate during the inauguration of the Weifang-Laixi high-speed railway at the Pingdu Railway Station in Pingdu City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Passengers of the train No. G9228 pose for photos during the inauguration of the Weifang-Laixi high-speed railway at the Pingdu Railway Station in Pingdu City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A0593 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0588 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0572 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0563 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0556 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0546 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Teatime in Wuyuan by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
A lady taking photo by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
A lady walking along... by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
A lady just took a selfie. by Thomas_Yung, on FlickrA man running in the Park by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
A man walking in the Park by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8645S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 86 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 85 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 84 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 70 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 72 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Local pork by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snowman and humanbeing sihouette by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Trees that grow almost across the street connect two buildings in the sky. . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Nanchuang Old Street 。Osmanthus Alley (桂花巷)， &amp; Shie-Bien-Tou, clothings washing pit(水汴頭洗衫坑) by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Only head is out by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
A very attentive person by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Literary & beautiful China


From the sound of children reading books in the mountainous area, to the subvocalization of passengers on an urban subway scorching away on the rail; from the inextinguishable light of the 24-hour bookstore, to the novelty of traveling in the sea of books, life is all ordinary yet full of...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Train #5633/4 passes through Xide and Yuexi counties in the Wumeng Mountain in Guizhou. Local students take this slow train to school. ZHANG JIANMIN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Immersive experience areas at Suzhou No 2 Library in Jiangsu is ideal for readers and music lovers to each have their independent space. LYU MIN/FOR CHINA DAILY

A scene at a community college for the elderly in Guangzhou, Guangdong. WEN ZHICHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Students study. CHINA DAILY

A blind girl reads a braille book. CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors shop at the "Belt and Road" exhibition area of the 17th China-ASEAN Expo at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2020. The 17th China-ASEAN Expo and China-ASEAN Business and Investment Summit kicked off on Friday, highlighting booming digital economy cooperation and the implementation of a recently signed major trade pact. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

An exhibitor sells goods at the "Belt and Road" exhibition area of the 17th China-ASEAN Expo at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


Visitors shop at the "Belt and Road" exhibition area of the 17th China-ASEAN Expo at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin & Lu Boan)

A visitor (1st L) buys a teapot at the "Belt and Road" exhibition area of the 17th China-ASEAN Expo at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A customer takes food out of an unmanned catering car in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

An unmanned catering car runs near the subway station of Zhangjiang Jinke Road in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


Unmanned catering cars await customers parked outside the subway station of Zhangjiang Jinke Road in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Unmanned catering cars, being controlled remotely, sell food to people at ZJ Science City in Shanghai. Customers can wave to stop the car, select goods on its screen and pay by scanning the QR code.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A man reads book at a reader station in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 27, 2020. In recent years, Xigu District of Lanzhou has opened many "reader stations" in various venues as communities, parks and campuses to enrich the life of local people. The reader stations, cooperated with Xinhua Bookstores, offer services including reading, book lending, ideas sharing, lecturing and cultural products selling, and also serve as multi-functional public cultural space for cultural exhibitions, new book releasing and poetry chanting. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)


Citizens select books at a reader station in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)

A man walks into a reader station in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 27, 2020.(Xinhua/Ma Xiping)


People read books at a reader station in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1838L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1760L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1729L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1661L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1168L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1146L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung

2020/11/24 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/11/26/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/11/17/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/11/18/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/11/17/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/11/8/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1397-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1384-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1351-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1336-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1332-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1331-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1363-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A volunteer ceremony of the 6th World Internet Conference is held at Tongxiang Technician College, in Jiaxing city of east China's Zhejiang province, on Oct. 13, 2019. About 1,000 volunteers swore an oath to provide high-quality service. [Photo/VCG]

A volunteer wearing a traditional Chinese dress is seen at a mobilizing ceremony on Nov 1, 2018, just before the start of the 5th World Internet Conference. [Photo/VCG]

The costumes for the 4th World Internet Conference are unveiled on Nov. 27, 2017. This time, the design concept for the clothes echoed the concepts of openness and sharing and jointly building an online community for the shared future by involving an integrated design combining Wuzhen characteristics and the costume line design; in color, the costumes are more saturated and dazzling than the previous year's. [Photo/VCG]

A volunteer wearing a traditional Chinese costume designed by Chief brand-designer Chen Xi attends a mobilizing meeting before the opening of the 3rd World Internet Conference. [Photo/VCG]

A group of young volunteers dressed in traditional Chinese blue and white porcelain-styled cheongsam make their first appearance at the main venue on Dec. 14, 2015, in Jiaxing, east China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/VCG]

A livestream rehearsal is held before the first World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang province, on Nov. 17, 2014. The blue and white porcelain-styled cheongsam demonstrated the lingering charm of Chinese costumes to the world. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Chinese county works to ensure follow-up support for relocation- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





This photo shows apartments in Xinxing community, a relocation settlement in Xichou County in southwest China's Yunnan province, Nov. 20, 2020. As part of its anti-poverty efforts, Xichou County has helped 3,630 impoverished people move from dilapidated shanties in mountainous regions to resettle in seven new locations with improved living conditions, public services, and job opportunities. [Photo by Wang Yiming/China.org.cn]

Liao Banglong (middle), a 37-year-old villager of Xichou County of southwest China's Yunnan province, watches TV with his family in his apartment, Nov. 20, 2020.[Photo by Wang Yiming/China.org.cn]

Thirty-eight-year-old Wu Zhihuan works at a poverty alleviation workshop in Xinxing community, a relocation settlement in Xichou County in southwest China's Yunnan province, Nov. 20, 2020.[Photo by Wang Yiming/China.org.cn]

Twenty-three-year-old Xiang Deli works at a poverty alleviation workshop in Happy Community, a relocation settlement in Xichou County in southwest China's Yunnan province, Nov. 19, 2020.[Photo by Wang Yiming/China.org.cn]

Villagers relax near the fitness facilities of Happy Community, a relocation settlement in Xichou County in southwest China's Yunnan province, Nov. 19, 2020.[Photo by Wang Yiming/China.org.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A batik artist showcases the technique at a bazaar at Congjiang county of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province on Nov 29, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An embroidery artist shows her products at a bazaar at Congjiang county of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province on Nov 29, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A Dong Qin maker performs at a bazaar at Congjiang county. [Photo/Xinhua]

Performers play music of the Dong minority group while showcasing products at a bazaar at Congjiang county. [Photo/Xinhua]

A drone takes a photo of a bazaar at Congjiang county of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province on Nov 29, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wu Shiying, a 71-year-old farmer from Central China's Hubei province, has spent many years building an astronomical observatory in his own home. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Astronomy enthusiast Wu Shiying, a 71-year-old farmer from Shiyan in Central China's Hubei province, has spent many years building an astronomical observatory in his own home.

Wu developed an interest in astronomy at quite a young age. He became a farmer after finishing middle school. With limited income, he spent most of his savings on building the astronomical observatory at home, purchasing telescopes, buying astronomy books and attending different space-related conferences.

Wu Shiying, a 71-year-old farmer from Central China's Hubei province, has spent many years building an astronomical observatory in his own home. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Despite the fact that his family is not rich, he has bought three telescopes. He uses one to observe space, donated the second to the local primary school, and plans to donate the third one, which he recently bought, to another primary school in Shiyan.

Wu Shiying, a 71-year-old farmer from Central China's Hubei province, instructs local primary school students in how to use a telescope. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Wu Shiying, a 71-year-old farmer from Central China's Hubei province, uses an astronomical telescope to observe the stars. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Wu Shiying, a 71-year-old farmer from Central China's Hubei province, shows the astronomical telescope in his home. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Zhao Ming, the head of the Xingguangzhiyou Astronomical Observatory in Hubei province, said Wu is the oldest astronomy enthusiast he has ever seen, and his team plans to assist Wu with the installation and operation of the astronomical facilities in Wu's home.

Wu Shiying, a 71-year-old farmer from Central China's Hubei province, observes the sky at night in his home. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

"I want more people to observe the amazing world of outer space from a closer distance, to get to know more about astronomy. That's also part of the reason why I want to build it," said Wu.

"Everyone lives with a dream; it is my dream, my Chinese dream, and I will spend the rest of my life time to fulfill this dream."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7209747 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209736 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209725 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209718 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209705 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209695 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209690 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

_MG_2228 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2239 by waychen_c, on Flickr
https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50668058857_b19f8e68ab_b.jpg[/i
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kcmDSx][img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50667982231_3a202d3793_b.jpg_MG_2691 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2555 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2659 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2550_全景1 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2703 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2928 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_2926 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
India_1681 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
India_1665 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5548 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5100 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20190607-DSC03182 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201030-GR006671 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201030-GR006663 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201030-GR006645 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201030-GR006674 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201030-GR006646 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At the opening ceremony of the 2020 Changbai Mountain Ice and Snow Tourism Festival on Saturday, tourists enjoy an outdoor ginseng hotpot feast. [...all Photos by Jiang Bo/for chinadaily.com.cn]

The 2020 Changbai Mountain Ice and Snow Tourism Festival kicked off at the foot of Changbai Mountain in Fusong county, Baishan of Jilin province on Saturday.


At the opening ceremony, held at the Wanda White Mountain Resort, an outdoor ginseng hotpot meal attracted 1,000 residents and tourists.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Treasure stolen from Old Summer Palace returns home after 160-year odyssey


The horse-head bronze statue lost from the Old Summer Palace, or Yuanmingyuan, in 1860 returned to the site of the former royal resort on Tuesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Visitors take photos of the returned horse-head bronze statue lost from the Old Summer Palace, Dec 1, 2020. [all Photos by Zou Hong/China Daily]


The horse-head bronze statue lost from the Old Summer Palace, or Yuanmingyuan, in 1860 returned to the site of the former royal resort on Tuesday.

The statue was one of 12 depicting Chinese zodiac animals in front of a fountain in the Western Mansion area. But they were looted by the invading Anglo-French forces in 1860. Yuanmingyuan was also destroyed in that havoc.

The horse-head statue is so far the first animal-head statue to have come back to Yuanmingyuan. It was donated by the late Hong Kong-Macau tycoon and philanthropist Stanley Ho to the country last year, and the National Cultural Heritage Administration recently handed it over to the administration of Yuanmingyuan rui


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7209042 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208857 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209174 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209220 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209157 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209330 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

香堤大道廣場 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
合歡山 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
鹿港天后宮 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
關渡宮 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
關渡宮 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
關渡宮 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AKB48 Team TP - 曾詩羽 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
AKB48 Team TP - 曾詩羽 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
AKB48 Team TP - 曾詩羽 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
AKB48 Team TP - 曾詩羽 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
AKB48 Team TP - 曾詩羽 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
AKB48 Team TP - 曾詩羽 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
AKB48 Team TP - 曾詩羽 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saigon

Bus portrait by night by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Some time on the bridge by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Time Intouchable by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
In light neon by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Sunny smile by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Catapult man by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rituals of traditional Chinese weddings were presented during a show in Lanzhou, Gansu province, on Sunday. ..[all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A unique wedding show was staged at a hotel in Lanzhou, Gansu province, on Sunday, featuring traditional Chinese clothing and rituals.

Initiated by the Lanzhou culture and tourism department, the show presented a combination of cultures — modern and traditional — attracting about 100 couples.

The show allowed the audience to appreciate the unique charms of guochao, a style whose popularity is trending upward among young people in domestic brands and products that incorporate traditional Chinese elements, organizers said.

Besides the dresses, traditional rituals of Chinese weddings were also staged at the event.

Zhou Jiaxin contributed to the story.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wang Fangzhou (left) guides a female worker relocated from poverty-stricken area in drawing batik patterns at a batik workshop in Danzhai county of Guizhou province in Southwest China, Dec 1, 2020. Wang Fangzhou, 40, started in August 2016 a workshop specialized in batik, a craft inherited through generations among the Miao ethnic group in Guizhou. Later on, he launched a batik experience gallery in Wanda township, a local tourist attraction. His workshop and gallery have received more than 6,000 tourists so far this year with combined sales revenue of over 300,000 yuan ($45,500). Thirteen residents relocated from poverty-stricken areas have found employment with decent salaries here. [Photo/Xinhua]


Wang Fangzhou guides a tourist in drawing batik patterns at a batik experience gallery in Danzhai county of Guizhou province in Southwest China, Dec 1, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]

Wang Fangzhou explains a batik product to residents relocated from poverty-stricken areas at a batik workshop in Danzhai county of Guizhou province in Southwest China, Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists buy batik products at a batik experience gallery in Danzhai county of Guizhou province in Southwest China, Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Fangzhou explains a batik product to a sales assistant at a batik workshop in Danzhai county of Guizhou province in Southwest China, Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Joy0036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

彤恩 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
彤恩 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
昕妍全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Australia

I Shop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Polo by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Pandemic Blues by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
The Future is Bright by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Princess for a Day by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
GENEVE by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit a exhibition of "A Story of GardenⅡ-- 270 Years of the Summer Palace", hosted by the Museum of Chinese Garden and Landscape Architecture, Dec. 2, 2020.


More than half of precious ancient exhibits were open to the public for the first time. (Photos: China News Service/ Tian Yuhao)


Yao ethnic women wearing costumes promote local customs in Fuchuan Yao Autonomous County, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 30, 2020.

Other folk activities were also staged at the promotional event on Monday. (...all Photos: China News Service/Yang Zhixiong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China meets Italy at fashion summit


The 2020 China Stone (Qingdao) International Fashion Industry Summit and Sino-Italian Fashion Matchmaking Meeting were held in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Sunday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




More photos in the above link!


A fashion show featuring 30 leading Chinese brands and a number of Italian brands was staged in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Sunday. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xi'an coffee shop brews up jobs for the hearing-impaired


Silence Coffee provides employment to physically challenged people in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Yao Yixuan, Wang Lichao, Cao Ruihua and Li Tao (from left to right) pose for a photo at Silence Coffee in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
Silence Coffee provides employment to physically challenged people in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.

The coffee shop has been open for over two months and, apart from the manager, all the other three staff members are hearing-impaired.

As an employment incubation base for physically challenged people, Silence Coffee provides warmth to employees and customers in the cold winter.

The coffee shop has plans to employ more people in the next six months, providing a platform for physically challenged people to learn skills, realize their social value and gain confidence in life.

Cao Ruihua arranges flowers at Silence Coffee in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Tao teaches customers how to express "coffee" in sign language at Silence Coffee in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yao Yixuan arranges products at Silence Coffee in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yao Yixuan serves the customers at Silence Coffee in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI3915 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI4431 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
20140518_110745 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr
_MG_2940 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0298 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0298 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Street corner - &quot;Asian Squat&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
At the door by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Vegetable shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Mother and daughter by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street corner by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A balloon seller dressed as a clown by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Top 10 Chinese regions with most HNW families*

Beijing has the most high net worth families with 288,000, followed by Guangdong province and Shanghai with 285,000 and 249,000 respectively, according to Hurun China HNWIs Quality of Life Report 2020.

The report said China has 1.58 million high net worth families with at least 10 million yuan ($1.53 million) of investable assets, and 104,800 ultra high net worth families with at least 100 million yuan of investable assets.

Now, let's take a look at the 10 provincial regions with the most high net worth families.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8085 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8078 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8074 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8069 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8059 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8053 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9002 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8999 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8995 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8987 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8965 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8949 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8932 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Australia

Cheese by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Acne Studios by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
The Power of 3 by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Coffee Shop Days by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Snoopy &amp; Woodstock by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
North by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Lucky by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Looking for a cold night's sleep? Here it is*










A hotel made of ice and snow in Beiji village in China's northernmost city — Mohe, Heilongjiang province — welcomed its first visitors on Tuesday. [Photo by Gu Jiren/For chinadaily.com.cn]
Despite temperatures dropping to -31 C recently in Mohe, Heilongjiang province, China's northernmost city, a hotel made of ice and snow welcomed its first visitors on Tuesday.









Located in Beiji village, known as China's "Arctic Village", the hotel offers three types of rooms. Almost everything inside is made of ice and snow, including the beds, tables, sofas and decorations. 









A tourist waves from the window of a hotel made of ice and snow in Beiji village in Mohe, Heilongjiang province. [Photo by Gu Jiren/For chinadaily.com.cn]
The ice beds, in particular, have become a popular attraction, drawing people to try out the frozen surface.









Almost everything inside the hotel is made of ice and snow, including the beds, tables, sofas and decorations.[Photo by Gu Jiren/For chinadaily.com.cn]
Temperatures in the rooms are maintained at around -5 C, and the beds have been covered with moisture-proof pads and woolen blankets.









Exterior of a hotel made of ice and snow in Beiji village in Mohe, Heilongjiang province. [Photo by Gu Jiren/For chinadaily.com.cn]
Warm sleeping bags and clothing are provided to ensure that guests won't get frostbite.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More..









Bright red lanterns and glittering lights cast a warm glow over the icy hotel. [Photo by Gu Jiren/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A tourist poses for photos in front of the hotel in the evening. [Photo by Gu Jiren/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









Bright red lanterns and glittering lights cast a warm glow over the icy hotel. [Photo by Gu Jiren/For chnadaily.com.cn] 









A hotel made of ice and snow in Beiji village in Mohe, Heilongjiang province, welcomed its first visitors on Tuesday. [Photo by Gu Jiren/For chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥶


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Too cold for you, eh!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

古古0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
古古0034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
古古0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
古古0031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
古古0030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
古古0027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3711L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3705L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3701L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3700L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3691L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tourist feeds a red-beaked gull by mouth at the Haigeng Dam in Kunming, Yunnan province, on Dec 7, 2020. The bird has been migrating from northern regions such as Mongolia and Russia to Kunming during winter since 1985. The migrating population has increased steadily since then, reaching about 30,000 in recent years. [Photo by Liu Ranyang/China News Service] 









Enthusiasts fly kites during a competition in Wuzhou, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 6, 2020. [Photo by He Huawen/For China Daily] 









An electrical worker in Chongqing clears ice on Dec 7 while patrolling the power network in a mountainous region in order to ensure there is no interruption to the power supply in the area. [Photo by You Bo/China News Service] 









A woman dries fish in Duoshi village of Jimo district in Qingdao, Shandong province, Dec 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Children entertain at a light and sound art gallery in Chongqing on Dec 5, 2020. The gallery has set up starry-sky- and retro-themed sound and light art installations to attract visitors. The gallery also has a Chongqing dialect wall display to help people to better understand Chongqing's culture. [Photo by Zhou Yi/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Farmers sort navel oranges in Huichang county, Jiangxi province, on Dec 8, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Haipeng/For China Daily] 









A visitor looks at award-winning photographs at an exhibition in Galaxy Guofeng Art, a gallery in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, on Dec 6, 2020. Featuring more than 100 pieces participating in the fourth China Image Competition, the exhibition reflects China's endeavors to build a moderately prosperous society in all aspects. [Photo/Xinhua] 









An engineer works in a shield tunneling machine at the construction site of Suzhou Subway Line S1 in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, Dec 7, 2020. The Suzhou Subway Line S1 with a total length of 41.25 kilometers is expected to be put into trial operation in December 2023. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Customers interact with a bear claw at the Bear Claw Coffee Shop in Shanghai on Dec 5, 2020. The shop's staff members, some of whom have hearing difficulties, pass coffee quietly through a hole in the wall with fluffy "bear claws", an interesting experience conveying a message that warmth and care can be passed in a silent way. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/China Daily] 









Deng Haiping, a mountain ranger, feeds milk to young Tibetan antelopes in Hoh Xil, Qinghai province, on Dec 6, 2020. Hoh Xil is a natural reserve recognized as a world natural heritage site on the Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau. It's an important habitat for a variety of wildlife, including antelopes and snow leopards. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo taken on Aug 19, 2020 shows wind turbines in Jiucaiping scenic spot in Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A staff member charges an electric bus at a charging station in Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 21, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A tram car runs past begonia flowers in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, March 28, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Aerial photo taken on Aug 17, 2020 shows a photovoltaic power station at a green industrial development park in the Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Hainan, Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A woman competes in the sugar art contest at the first Vocational Skills Competition of the People's Republic of China in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on Dec 11,2020. The event, which began on Thursday, attracted a total of 2,500 contestants and 2,300 judges to participate in 86 events. It is the highest-level comprehensive vocational skill competition in China. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A contender competes in the bakery contest at the first Vocational Skills Competition of the People's Republic of China in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on Dec 11, 2020.[Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Works made by contenders are on display at the sugar art contest at the first Vocational Skills Competition of the People's Republic of China on Dec 11, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Contenders compete in the interior design contest at the first Vocational Skills Competition of the People's Republic of China on Dec 11, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A man competes in the automobile repair contest at the first Vocational Skills Competition of the People's Republic of China on Dec 11, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Swans gather at Sanmenxia Swan Lake National Urban Wetland Park in Henan province on Wednesday. The birds migrate from Siberia to Sanmenxia to spend their winters as the city has strengthened ecological protection of wetlands along the Yellow River. TAO MING/XINHUA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

An alleyway of the 1920s by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Courier by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Fish Eve Cafe by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Self-hair-cutting by Runen LIU, on Flickr
&quot;Bread and Wine&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street corner by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9922-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1428-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6840-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6237 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6233 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6230 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6227 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train attendees take part in an etiquette training program in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Dec 11, 2020. The Yinchuan-Xi'an high-speed railway is about to be put into service. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A group of people perform tai chi at Shenxianju Scenic spot in Xianju county, Taizhou city, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC] 









A memorial ceremony is held in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Dec 13 to mourn the 300,000 victims of the Nanjing Massacre. In 2014, China's top legislature designated Dec 13 as the National Memorial Day for Nanjing Massacre Victims. CUI XIAO/FOR CHINA DAILY 









A metal and wood sculpture decorated with leaves is displayed at the China Academy of Art in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Dec 14. Since 2016, the academy has organized the annual Autumn Leaves Art Festival for its students to create artworks. LONG WEI/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_0146-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6564-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2952-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSCF0222 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0203 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0181 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0178 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9779 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9752 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9742 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9726 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9724 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9712 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9708 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Off work by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*HK tramcars commemorate Bruce Lee's birth*

Nov 27 is the 80th anniversary of Bruce Lee's birth. To commemorate this, three tramcars with drawings of Bruce Lee are being used on Hong Kong streets and will run until Jan 2, 2021. Foshan in Guangdong province is the hometown of Bruce Lee. 









Tramcars in Hong Kong with drawings of Bruce Lee are used to commemorate the kung fu master's birth. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*This art isn't just cool. It's cold!*

Despite the extremely cold weather recently in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, hundreds of sculptors and ice builders have been busy imagining a fairy tale world in the city's Sun Island Park.

The 33rd China Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Expo will open to the public on Sunday. Tourists will be able to view 50 groups of snow sculptures that use more than 90,000 cubic meters of snow.

In addition, several snow sculpture competitions will be held at the park during the expo, which will last until February.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9601 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9587 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9585 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9567 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9561 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9553 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9536 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
seesaw by Enix Shen, on Flickr
Merry Christmas by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
toy store by Enix Shen, on Flickr
surprise I am here by Enix Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sydney

Xmas Dream by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Shades of Pink by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Pandemic Blues by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Designer Girls by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Heading Home by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Fashion by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
One Way by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
*Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Members of militia cavalry company station in Siziwang Banner in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Dec 15, as China's Chang'e 5 reentry capsule carrying moon rocks and soil prepares to land on the snow-covered grasslands here. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Sea-buckthorn is seen wrapped in snow and ice at Yunqi Mountain in Quanzhou county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 15. [Photo/IC] 









A visitor admires a digital version of The Triumph of Galatea, a fresco by Raffaello Sanzio da Urbino, also known as Raphael, at an exhibition featuring 36 of the Italian Renaissance artist's works in Beijing on Dec 15. The event, which opened on Saturday and lasts through Feb 21, is held to mark the 50th anniversary of diplomatic ties between China and Italy. HOU YU/CHINA NEWS SERVICE 









Students practice at a dance training center in Handan, Hebei province, on Dec 14. The students, who are preparing to enroll as dance majors at art colleges, have stepped up their training because entrance exams for the colleges will start later this month. HAO QUNYING/FOR CHINA DAILY 








Children play a game on stilts at a kindergarten in Laoting county, North China's Hebei province, Dec 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9317-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7986-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7960-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7929-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7918-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7942-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A3086L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
DSC00492 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00444 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00377 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00292 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00287 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

6._ Love You Forever_

Douban Rating: 5.5

A young dancer finds Lin Ge's diary while rescuing the elderly theater manager. In the diary, the old man with white hair is like her own bosom friend. To fulfill his promise, Lin Ge goes back to the past, corrects his mistakes and saves his love. However, he is teased by fate and cannot be satisfied.

The film was released on Aug 25, with a total box office of 510.1 million yuan($76.57 million) by Sept 27.









7. _Tenet_

Douban Rating: 7.7

A group of masked bandits want to snatch a suitcase containing mysterious substances. The protagonist and his companions disguised as special police officers also want to snatch the suitcase, but the mission fails. Later, with the help of a female scientist, the protagonist learns about the concept of "reverse time" from an experiment with a bullet falling back into a gun's chamber, and is told that the whole world may disappear due to reverse time technology. The protagonist's task is to protect the world from being destroyed by reverse time.

The film was released on Sept 4, with a total box office of 452.02 million yuan($69.07 million) by Oct 11.









8._Caught in Time_

Douban Rating: 6.5

The timeline of _Caught in Time_ dates back to the 1990's. The criminal police officer Zhong Cheng is ordered to hunt down a bandit gang. This group committed a series of robberies, and are well-trained and very disciplined. Zhang Sun, the leader, repeatedly taunts Zhong Cheng. To arrest the criminal group, Zhong leads a police team and vows to fight evil forces to the end.

The film was released on Nov 20, with a total box office of 393.53 million yuan($60.14 million) by Nov 29.









9. _Coffee or Tea?_

Douban Rating: 6.8

_Coffee or Tea? _tells the story of three young people with different personalities who return to an ancient village in Yunnan from a big city to start their own business. They understand that e-commerce going to the countryside is not only to sell things in the city to the countryside, but also to sell things from the countryside. They change everyone with sincerity and start an extraordinary journey.

The film was released on Oct 4, with a total box office of 306.19 million yuan($46.79 million) by Nov 8.









10. _Vanguard_

Douban Rating: 4.7

Qin Guoli, a Chinese businessman, is kidnapped by a mercenary organization in Britain. Qin's daughter was also involved in the kidnapping and was pursued and killed. At the critical moment, a vanguard international security team becomes their only hope. The _Vanguard_ carries out a breathtaking rescue, but also finds the mercenary organization behind the criminal syndicate planning a startling plot.

The film was released on Sept 30, with a total box office of 287.05 million yuan($43.86 million) by Nov 1.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_5669 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5655 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5646 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5639 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5656 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5602 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5593 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

彤恩 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
彤恩 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
昕妍全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
小玉 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
小玉 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spending time by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Spending time by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Spending time by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Spending time by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Spending time by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Spending time by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Spending time by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ice, snow and hotpot spice up Chongqing*
What better way is there to beat the winter blues than eating spicy hotpot on a snowy day?

On Sunday, more than 100 tourists ate hotpot together outdoors on snow-capped Xiannyu Mountain, which rises to 1,800 meters above sea level, in Wulong, Chongqing.



















Though hotpot dishes are basically the same everywhere, the Chongqing version is said to have the strongest flavor, with beef tallow and large quantities of chilis and Sichuan peppers.

Situated in Chongqing municipality, Wulong district features spectacular karst landscapes and many natural wonders, including three natural bridges, the gorge valley, Tianmen Cave Bridge, Furong Caves and Xiannyu Mountain.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Photographer finds icy beauty up close*

As temperatures dropped below -20 C recently in Heihe, Heilongjiang province, photographer Wang Dianjie captured unique photos of ice on window glass. The delicate crystals form when water vapor in the indoor air meets the cold glass.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China

china by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
china by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lion Dance by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Light and Shadow Path by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A2275 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2273 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2238 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2258 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2250 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2232 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2216 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI1878 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC1784-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Solana Beijing. 2021 New Year lights festival. by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Night market scenes by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Night market scenes by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Happy New Year. 2021 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Happy New Year. by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Happy New Year. 2021 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Happy New Year. by


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Craftsman prepares for Year of the Ox*









Craftsman Meng Xiaohong in Yangzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, creates ox figurines using just flour. [Photos/IC]
With the Year of the Ox on the horizon, craftsman Meng Xiaohong in Yangzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, has been creating ox figurines using just flour – a skill that takes some serious practice and perseverance.


































Craftsman prepares for Year of the Ox


With the Year of the Ox on the horizon, craftsman Meng Xiaohong in Yangzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, has been creating ox figurines using just flour – a skill that takes some serious practice and perseverance.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

可新 阿里山之旅 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
可新 阿里山之旅 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Eunice &amp; Lauren by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Eunice &amp; Lauren by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Eunice &amp; Lauren by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Eunice &amp; Lauren by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4849 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4830 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4781 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4776 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4771 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4730 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4725 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF9458 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9460 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9450 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9462 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2770 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2767 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2766 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

台中火車站 by li-penny, on Flickr
Taichung railway station by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thousands of wild ducks flock to Changbai Island in Jilin*

Thousands of wild ducks were seen recently near Changbai Island on the Songhua River in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province.

Despite the low temperatures in the winter, the birds that fly over the river or swim in the water have attracted lots of photographers and residents.

With the improvement of the natural environment in the river, the island has drawn more birds in recent years.





















































Thousands of wild ducks flock to Changbai Island in Jilin


Thousands of wild ducks were seen recently near Changbai Island on the Songhua River in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_6364_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6361_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6345_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6340_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6310_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6294_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Joy1035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy1034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy1033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy1032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy1031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy1030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Scooter by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Not easy work by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Workers by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Deep in the alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cardboard recycling by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Disney lights up New Year with show, logo*

Shanghai Disney Resort welcomed the New Year with a celebratory nighttime show on Thursday including special fireworks and also officially unveiled a dedicated logo celebrating the park's fifth anniversary. 


















fireworks lit up Shanghai's night sky with the shape of a giant "2021" on Thursday night. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC0076-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8018-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8020-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1332-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1325-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
DSC_1395-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Zhujiajiao, Shanghai 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Street vendor, Shanghai by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung City

20210104-IPhoneSE by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210104-GR007723 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201207-GR007378 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201226-EGL02322 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201226-EGL02331 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201226-EGL02306 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pandas share 'bear necessities' with fans*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4814 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4803 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4801 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4790 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4784 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4781 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4770 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Melbourne

Walk WIth Care by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Xmas Peace by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Xmas Dream by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
3 by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
The Selfie by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
eCig by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Step by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Winter swimmers enjoy chilly fun in NE China*

Despite the freezing weather in Changchun, Jilin province, more than 100 winter swimming enthusiasts dove into the icy Nanhu Lake on Friday to express good wishes for the new year.

Winter swimming is popular among locals. The Changchun Winter Swimming Association, founded in 1988, now has 1,600 members, aged from teenage to 91.

Every winter, swimming enthusiasts braving the cold in the park have become a unique sight, attracting lots of spectators and photographers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A7833L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7763L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7728L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7310L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7375L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7391L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A2708 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2693 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2688 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2670 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2664 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2656 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2642 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSC_2643 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2823 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2822 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2821 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2781 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2778 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2776 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Winter fishing festival reels in tourists to Inner Mongolia*

The 14th Dali Lake winter fishing festival kicked off in Dec 23 in Chifeng, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

Located in Chifeng's Hexigten Banner, Dali Lake is the second-largest lake in Inner Mongolia.

The winter fishing festival has been held annually since 2007, attracting tourists from home and abroad with the allure of fresh fish.

Set to last till Jan 20, this year's fishing festival is expected to see a catch of 180,000 kilograms of fish.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
可新 阿里山之旅 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Moving grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr
&quot;Space Traveler (2)&quot; by Office of International Services at Vassar, on Flickr
Ford School in Asia: 2019 by Gerald R. Ford School of Public Policy University of Michigan, on Flickr
SHANGHAI, CHINA - September 28: Worlds Play-ins Day 4. (Photo by Yicun Liu) by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Washing by #photobythomas, on Flickr
Cr.布丁狗乐园 (Weibo) by BOGGART93, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China

Kunming , Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr
紫禁城 / The Forbidden City by Currencia Asagi, on Flickr
Evento presencial en Beijing 2020 by ProChile, on Flickr
Solana Avenue Beijing. Hand-held night scene photos by R6+RF 35MM by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
2007 film 3 foto 14 by Alexander, on Flickr
Tuanjiehu Park Lake (2) by Matthew Huntbach, on Flickr
Beijing to have world’s biggest air purifier to fight smog by Clifton Bwney, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hebei launches massive COVID-19 testing*









A medical worker collects a throat swab from a student at a primary school in Xingtai, Hebei province, Jan 6, 2021. The city launched a massive nucleic acid testing campaign free of charge after a recent COVID-19 outbreak. [Photo by Huang Tao/For China Daily] 

























A medical worker collects a throat swab from a girl at a residential community in Xingtai, Hebei province, Jan 6, 2021. [Photo by Huang Tao/For China Daily] 










A medical worker conducts a COVID-19 nucleic acid test for a resident at a community in Shijiazhuang, Hebei province on Jan 6, 2021. The city launched a massive round of coronavirus tests following a recent outbreak. [Photo by Geng Hui/For China Daily] 









People wait to provide samples for nucleic acid tests for novel coronavirus outside a testing site at a community in Shijiazhuang, Hebei province on Jan 6, 2021. [Photo by Geng Hui/For China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC5893-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC5238-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3057-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
APC_0269-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3559-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6670-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A2826 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2814 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2811 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2798 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2766 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2760 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2735 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung 

2021/1/8/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/4/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/6/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/5/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/3/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/1/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/12/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

_MG_2183 by waychen_c, on Flickr
000052590029 by waychen_c, on Flickr
000052590013 by waychen_c, on Flickr
000052590014 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_3163 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_3076 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_3035 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People watch the sunrise from the 100th floor of the Shanghai World Financial Center in Shanghai, Jan 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A staff member at China Post's branch in Handan, Hebei province, displays a stamp issued on Jan 2, 2021, to celebrate the implementation of the country's first Civil Code. [Photo by Hao Qunying/For China Daily] 









Book lovers visit a library in Shaoyang, Hunan province, during the three-day New Year holiday, on Jan 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









An aerial photo taken on Jan 4, 2021, shows a view of the Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









People pose for photos at Tianyahaijiao scenic spot, or the End of the Earth, in Sanya, South China's Hainan province, on Jan 4, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

2021/1/28/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/17/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/14/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/4/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/6/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/12/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Railway stations witness first day of holiday travel rush























*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01251 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01244 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01241 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04901 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04900 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04891 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04888 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04882 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9382-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9353-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9339-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9440-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9422-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9506-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Railway stations witness first day of holiday travel rush 2*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_5513 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5520 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5517 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5504 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5500 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5493 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5488 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5483 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Krystal by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Krystal by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Kanyapak by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Kate by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Ellen by Francis Ho, on Flickr
ChingChing by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Gisela by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Gisela by Francis Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

大湖公園-20210130-Sony A9+ZEISS Batis 85mm f1.8-1332 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大湖公園-20210130-Sony A9+ZEISS Batis 85mm f1.8-1327 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210126-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0986 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210126-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-1018 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210126-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0965 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

The mother is comforting her daughter in pain from fall. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Semi-finished rice food shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Food vendor on the footbridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Alleyway Deliveries by Taomeister, on Flickr
Moving grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China's largest fully hydraulic crane, _Sihangfenjin_, lifts the last box girder to be placed on the Zhoushan-Daishan Bridge in Zhejiang province on Jan 24, 2021. The bridge will be an integral part of the cross-sea highway passing through Ningbo, Zhoushan and Shanghai. [Photo by Yao Feng/For China Daily] 









A woman walks past a row of shared bikes covered by snow in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Jan 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]









Volunteers deliver daily necessities to residents in a neighborhood in Tonghua's Dongchang district, Jilin province, on Jan 25, 2021. The city, which has been hit by new confirmed COVID-19 cases this week, quickly resolved snags with supplying residents in home quarantine as thousands of volunteers joined in to provide packages that included a five-day supply of vegetables to more than 100,000 households in the district, the only high-risk area for COVID-19 in the province. [Photo provided to China Daily] 









A miner is rescued on Jan 24 after being trapped underground for two weeks due to an explosion at a gold mine in Qixia, Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A passenger plane lands at Chengdu Tianfu International Airport on Jan 22 in Chengdu, Sichuan province. It's part of a test for the new facility, which is the city's second international airport. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Heavy fog descends on Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Jan 26, 2021. Skyscrapers in the city's Hunnan district, an area known for its high-tech industry and high-end residential areas, appear to rise through the clouds. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Belle x4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle X2 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle x1 by Benny W., on Flickr
jojo _-_ by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle 5 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle 3 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle 1 by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Natalie4029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Buses | All Types by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ox-shaped lanterns welcome Chinese New Year*








The lantern is an indispensable decoration for the Spring Festival in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu province. Check out these ox-shaped lanterns specially designed to welcome the Year of the Ox. [Photo/ntfabu.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Butcher shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A lunch break by the dumpster room by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Seafood restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A mobile flower stall on the corner of the street by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese New Year Festival parade held in Wellington, New Zealand*









Children try to touch the props of lion dance amid a Chinese New Year Festival parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. Thousands of people crowded the streets and waterfront in Wellington on Sunday afternoon to watch the annual Chinese New Year Parade, with Wellington Mayor Andy Foster leading the way. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A Chinese New Year Festival parade is held in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A child tries to touch the props of lion dance amid a Chinese New Year Festival parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A man and his child pose for photos in front of a Chinese New Year Festival decoration in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Dragon dance is performed during a Chinese New Year Festival parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Children try to touch the props of lion dance during a Chinese New Year Parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01605 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01598 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01584 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01576 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01570 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01568 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01546 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01542 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A3954L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3963L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4593L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4600L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A8645L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A8638L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4342L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4336L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSCF0040 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0032 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0025 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0722 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0458 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0284 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lantern fair lights up Sanya*

If you happen to visit Sanya, South China's Hainan province during this Spring Festival holiday, the lantern fair at Lucheng Park is not to be missed. In addition to colorful lanterns and lights, delicious foods from across the country and a variety of creative cultural products are on offer.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect Match by Eddie Lam, on Flickr
Perfect Match by Eddie Lam, on Flickr
I&#x27;m different by Eddie Lam, on Flickr
Christmas soul by Eddie Lam, on Flickr
Christmas soul by Eddie Lam, on Flickr
May The Forest Be With You by Eddie Lam, on Flickr
May The Forest Be With You by Eddie Lam, on Flickr
Sunset by Eddie Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Janie1005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Janie1004 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Janie1003 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0044 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0043 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0040 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0039 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

sun worship by TC, on Flickr
water by TC, on Flickr
notifications by TC, on Flickr
hiding by TC, on Flickr
forms by TC, on Flickr
roadside by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing sees return travel peak as holiday ends*









A police officer guides passengers out of Beijing West Railway Station on Feb 17, 2021, which is the last day of the week-long Spring Festival holiday. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily] 









Passengers leave the Beijing West Railway Station, on Feb 17, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3099 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3104 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3106 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3109 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3113 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3125 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3121 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A5529 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5523 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5519 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5518 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5514 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5501 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5494 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5486 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Chinatown Point by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Bee Cheng Hiang by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Bee Cheng Hiang by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Fragrance by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Liao Fan Hawker Chan by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
People&#x27;s Park Complex by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Top 10 Chinese cities with most number of wealthy families*

No 10 Tianjin
Number of wealthy families: 64,600 









An ancient street in Tianjin's Nankai district is brightly lit at night, on Feb 7, 2021. [Photo/IC] 

No 9 Taipei
Number of wealthy families: 70,300 









People take photos with Taiwan's landmark building, Taipei 101, in the background ahead of Chinese New Year in Taipei, on Jan 20, 2021. [Photo/IC] 

No 8 Foshan
Number of wealthy families: 74,700 









An aerial view of Shunde central axis "Golden Phoenix" at night in Foshan city, South China's Guangdong province, on Oct 25, 2020. [Photo/IC] 

No 7 Ningbo
Number of wealthy families: 98,600 









Tourists take photos with plum blossoms in Ningbo, East China's Zhejiang province, on Feb 3, 2021. [Photo/IC] 

No 6 Hangzhou
Number of wealthy families: 127,000 









Visitors enjoy a shopping center in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Dec 20, 2020. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

JEAN X6 by Benny W., on Flickr
Jean x5 by Benny W., on Flickr
Jean x4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Jean x3 by Benny W., on Flickr
Jean x2 by Benny W., on Flickr
Jean x1 by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Belle x5 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle x4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle x3 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle X2 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle x1 by Benny W., on Flickr
jojo _-_ by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle +-+ by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;攰 a hard day&#x27;s night&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;和昌押 the Pawn&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;warm old days&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;A colourful Wanchai corner&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;a locksmith locked in her own mind&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;May the Earth God bless you&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Living with COVID by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with COVID by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Top 10 Chinese cities with most number of wealthy families*

No 5 Guangzhou
Number of wealthy families: 166,000 









People read in a bookstore in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, on Feb 5, 2021. [Photo/IC] 

No 4 Shenzhen
Number of wealthy families: 174,000 









Bright red lanterns decorate a roadway in Shenzhen, South China's Guangzhou province, on Feb 7, 2021. [Photo/IC] 

No 3 Hong Kong
Number of wealthy families: 549,000 









A night view of Victoria Harbor in Hong Kong features a whimsical rabbit, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua] 

No 2 Shanghai
Number of wealthy families: 611,000 









A colorful lantern featuring a yellow ox is pictured ahead of Chinese Lunar New Year at Yu Garden in Shanghai, on Feb 2, 2021. [Photo/IC] 

No 1 Beijing
Number of wealthy families: 715,000 









Skyscrapers reach into the clear sky in Beijing's CBD area. [Photo by Sheng Peng/For China Daily]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

怡均 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
祐暄 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
祥嫂 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Shelly by Moos Wu, on Flickr
立晴 威城 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
大年初一 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Shelly by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Shelly by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4562-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6908-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7596-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3113-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3096-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7506-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4586-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6329-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Ready-to-wear shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Step on the mount by Runen LIU, on Flickr
McDonald&#x27;s by Runen LIU, on Flickr
&quot;The New Era [i.e., that of President X] will certainly be an era of great promise,&quot; says the giant red sign on the building in the distance. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
On a cold, dark winter&#x27;s evening, the fan heater shines red on the locksmith, whose stall used to be an abandoned coffee kiosk. by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The New Year exhibition, _Beauty in Cultivation_, is on display at the National Art Museum of China on the first day of the Year of the Ox, on Feb 12, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn] 









People dressed in traditional costumes celebrate the Tibetan New Year in Damxung county of Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Feb 12, 2021. The Tibetan New Year coincided with the Spring Festival this year. [Photo/Xinhua] 









People try their hand at making traditional woodblock paintings in Beijing, Feb 13, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily] 









Tourists visit Chaozhou town in Chaozhou, South China's Guangdong province, Feb 13, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A tourist visits the Bund during the Lunar New Year holiday in East China's Shanghai, Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4429 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4435 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4440 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4445 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4450 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4453 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4462 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4475 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Carena1035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangdong artist creates unique house of wax*









Zhou Xuerong takes a group photo with a wax figure "Grandma". This waxwork was based on Zhou Xuerong's grandmother. 









Zhou Xuerong arranges the rice props for a waxwork replica of Yuan Longping on Feb 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Zhou Xuerong, rear right, and her husband Liu Zhen, rear left, take a group photo with their wax "In-laws" on Feb 8, 2021. This pair of figures was based on the couple's respective fathers. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Zhou Xuerong colors the head of a waxwork replica of Chinese singer Li Yugang on Feb 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Zhou Xuerong adjusts the costumes of wax figures of Cantonese opera characters on Feb 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3816 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC03744 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04044 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04021 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03816 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03654 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03610 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03474 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_1652 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1642 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1620 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1613 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1606 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1588 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1576 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1561 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

崗山之眼 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
崗山之眼 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
崗山之眼 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
阿公店水庫 - 日昇蓬萊吊橋 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
LINE FRIENDS Carnival派對時光 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
LINE FRIENDS Carnival派對時光 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Lion Dance Exhibition by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Lion Dance Exhibition by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Old Chendu by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Oriental Chinese Restaurant by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
River Hongbao by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
River Hongbao by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Paragliding offers grand views of rapeseed flowers*

As warmer weather approaches, tracts of rapeseed blossoms are appearing near Luwo village, a tourist attraction in Xifeng county of Guiyang, Guizhou province. Visitors stroll amid the flowers or paraglide from mountains to look at the sea of golden flowers from the air.

Paraglider enthusiasts fly overhead to see the scenery. Under the guidance of professional instructors from a national paraglider base in Xifeng, tourists can take in the view from up to 200 meters above the ground.

The blossoms add stunning color to sunny scenes in the Luwo Basin, a plain between mountains with 133 hectares of farmland, along with villages and two rivers. Known as the "granary" of Xifeng, the area boasts abundant water, a mild climate and fertile land, local officials said.

After the annual rice harvest, residents grow rape seed as a cash crop. Swaths of yellow flowers transform the vicinity into a beautiful landscape.









A paraglider pilot sails over green mountains and golden rapeseed flowers. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A tourist takes to the sky, suspended from a paraglider. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A visitor experiences paragliding flight with an instructor near Luwo village in Guizhou province. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A visitor paraglides over a sea of golden flowers in Xifeng county, Guizhou province. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A paraglider in Xifeng county, Guizhou province. [Photo by Xia Yu/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

子諭2037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A5606 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5599 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5593 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5582 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5578 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5581 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5539 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5549 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Summer by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190705-171036_06916 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190618-171309_05794 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190617-170639_05719 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20181120-122615_06357 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190506-175433_01458 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

London

World is tilting by Wellington Roger, on Flickr
Lost in thought by Wellington Roger, on Flickr
10% off! by Wellington Roger, on Flickr
Lockdown London by Jed Koonin, on Flickr
Lockdown London by Jed Koonin, on Flickr
Lockdown London by Jed Koonin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A breeder takes care of a sloth baby at the Hefei Aquarium in Anhui's provincial capital on March 30. The province's first naturally born sloth was born on Feb 27 and met the public after one month of special care. Its parents arrived in Hefei from South America in 2008. LI BIN/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Students fly kites they made at a primary school in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on March 30. The activity was intended to enhance the practical ability of students and kindle their passion for nature and life. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Aerial photo taken on March 30, 2021, shows a view of Qinghai Lake in Northwest China's Qinghai province. The frozen lake has started to thaw as the temperature rises in spring. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A trainer shows a child with autism how to interact with a dolphin at an ocean park in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on March 30, ahead of World Autism Awareness Day on Friday. YANG BO/CHINA NEWS SERVICE 









A night view of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope in Guizhou province on March 30, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3137 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3127 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3105 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3065 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3059 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3049 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3037 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3026 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1153-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1122-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1219-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1159-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4498-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4505-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4461-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4478-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Paris

_DSF0551 by Pierre Wayser, on Flickr
Communication over the distance are not affected - Paris - Chinatown by Thierry RAIMBAULT, on Flickr
Paris-Chinatown by nbrausse, on Flickr
Paris-Chinatown by nbrausse, on Flickr
Paris XIII Chinatown. by Alain Lehot, on Flickr
Paris 13 ème by JMG-Photos, on Flickr
Paris 13 ème by JMG-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japan Chinatown

At Yokohama Chinatown : 横浜中華街にて by Toshihiro Gamo, on Flickr
At Yokohama Chinatown : 横浜中華街にて by Toshihiro Gamo, on Flickr
At Yokohama Chinatown : 横浜中華街にて by Toshihiro Gamo, on Flickr
China town in Kobe by Yukihiro Yamashita, on Flickr
中華街 CHINA TOWN by 遠藤 盛遠, on Flickr
Nankin Machi (Chinatown In Kobe)　南京町 by Hideki iiiiiiiiiii, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Embroidery expert teaches women in Xinjiang*

Five women from the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region have been learning fine embroidery skills in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, since late March.

All from Xinjiang's Xinyuan county, the five became interested in embroidery after Mo Yuanhua, a famous embroiderer, went to the county in January to teach 30 local women new skills with which they can earn money.

"It was extremely cold in Xinyuan county this winter," she said. "But I could feel the local people's friendship and their enthusiasm for learning the skills for making a better life."

Mo has taught the skills to more than 3,000 women in Luduo township in Yangzhou's Baoying county and managed to help them shake off poverty.

"The five students will share the skills with other women when they go back to their hometowns in a month," Mo said. "We can also send teachers there and cooperate with them upon request."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08459 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08457 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08465 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08453 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08448 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3835 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08428 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08429 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7167 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7166 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7180 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7193 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7217 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7245 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7238 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7235 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Equally honesty with aged and child by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Safety companion by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Manicure by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Cosmos flowers chasers by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at Xinsheng Park Taipei EXPO Park by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Night view - Taipei101 &amp; Nansan Plaza by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC

L1002356 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002349 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002305 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002275 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
3/21/21 - Stop Asian Hate Rally - Chinatown, NY by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002214 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002176 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Woman grows new business with white lotus*

Rao Chunhong, who used to be a nutritionist, returned to her hometown in Guangchang county, East China's Jiangxi province, which is famous for the white lotus, and started an agricultural product business.

Rao established an agricultural cooperative for planting lotuses, and she also set out to use e-commerce platforms to sell white lotus.

Rao then created her own agricultural product brand and an e-commerce company, and now promotes lotus products via livestreaming.









Rao Chunhong interacts with potential customers via livestreaming. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong picks lotus seedpods. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong shows dried lotus seeds. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong (center) chats with a farmer. [Photo/Xinhua] 


















Rao Chunhong and her father pick lotus seeds. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong handles online orders. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1225-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
APC_0235-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2025-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3268-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
14.11.22_12ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr
15.02.07_18ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr
15.04.19_08ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr
15.04.19_14ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF5576 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_4717 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_4716 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1820 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Carpet of azalea blossoms impresses visitors*

A sea of azalea shrubs is blooming in Fangniu village in Chongqing's Nan'an district, creating an amazing sight for tourists.

Every March and April, as warmer weather takes hold, the village is carpeted with massive amounts of azalea blossoms in multiple colors — red, white, pink and purple.

Some flower admirers visit the place and shoot photos of the shrubs in bloom — trying to imitate _Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz_.

The jungle-like environment of the village provides perfect growing conditions for azaleas, as the plant prefers living near or under trees.

Azaleas are flowering shrubs that are part of the Rhododendron genus.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Tombolo, Kuk Po 水浸咀排(谷埔連島沙洲) by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Trail running by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Chinese Dragon Boats by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Mobiles everywhere by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Summer nature walk by Alice 2019, on Flickr
孤身上路 Lonely trip by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Culture Insider: Shangsi Festival*

Shangsi Festival, also known as the Double Third Festival, is an ancient Chinese festival celebrated on the third day of the third lunar month, which falls on April 14 this year.

It is a festival mainly observed by Chinese ethnic groups, including Han and Zhuang, to ward off evil spirits and natural disasters.

The Shangsi Festival is also a day considered to be the possible birthday of the Yellow Emperor. A well-known phrase goes, "_San yue san, Xuan Yuan sheng_", meaning, "On the third day of the third month, the Xuan Yuan (Yellow Emperor) was born."

In 2018, the Communist Youth League's Central Committee set the third day of the third lunar month as China Huafu Day (Chinese National Costume Day), as a way to advocate the beauty of traditional Chinese clothes. The first event was celebrated on April 18 that year in Xi'an.









Students wearing traditional Chinese costumes perform traditional rituals to celebrate Shangsi Festival in Changsha, Hunan province on April 17, 2018. [Photo/IC] 









Women wearing traditional Chinese costumes participate in the ancient custom of drifting eggs at Changzhou, Jiangsu province on March 29, 2018. [Photo/Chinanews.com] 









Women wearing traditional Chinese costumes participate in ancient customs of spring outing and drifting cups at Jiuxi, Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on April 17, 2018. [Photo/IC] 









College students in Han costumes celebrate Shangsi Festival in Southeast University in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, March 30, 2014. [Photo/Chinanews.com] 









Singing and dancing performances are staged to celebrate Double Third Festival in Nanning city, Guangxi Zhang autonomous region, on March 30, 2017. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mika by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Mika by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Miyu by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Miyu by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Miyu by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3976 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3972 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3968 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3965 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3960 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3958 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3953 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3946 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

閃光攝影社 by li-penny, on Flickr
新大廟口活海鮮 by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

上海時光｜小木屋 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮市｜台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮市｜台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮市｜台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
廟口｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
上海時光｜小木屋 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A primary student paints during a cultural event in Changxing county of Huzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, April 10, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Workers lay tracks at Huangtai Railway Station in Jinan, capital of Shandong province, on April 12. The station connects the old Qingdao-Jinan Railway and the new Jinan-Qingdao High-speed Railway. The track-laying work, involving more than a thousand workers, was completed in a day. GUO XULEI/XINHUA 









Students from Experimental School of Huichang county, Ganzhou city, East China's Jiangxi province, pose for a photo with the flag of the Communist Party of China to show their love for the country and the Party, on April 12. [Photo/IC] 









Led by a breeder, camels cross a road at a green traffic light in the Mingsha Mountain and Crescent Spring Scenic Area in Dunhuang, Gansu province, on April 12. ZHANG XIAOLIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Children race wheelbarrows filled with bamboo shoots at a kindergarten in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on April 13. A bamboo shoot spring harvest festival was staged at the school, with teachers and students digging up bamboo shoots and enjoying bamboo-themed games. XU BINHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

菇菇 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
菇菇 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9237 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9229 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9226 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9211 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9202 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9200 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9188 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9177 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou

Light #China #Hangzhou #streetphotography #insidephotos #spicollective #creativeimagemagazine #streethunters #streetphotographybrazil #streetphotographytribe #atlantephotos #lensculturestreets #yourshotphotographer #myfeatureshoot #urbanstreetphotogallery by Rob Burton, on Flickr
20201004_HangZhou_DragonWell (47) by Ting Peng, on Flickr
Faroles en el Festival de Primavera en Hangzhou (China). Ph: Rex by cosmobeat, on Flickr
Antiques - Hangzhou #urbanandstreet #illgrammers #hangzhou #thatshangzhou #china #china #chinatravel #chinalife #fujifilmxt1 #photography #instagood #photooftheday #portraitoftheday #portrait_vision #portrait_perfection #streetstyle #street_photography #n by Rob Burton, on Flickr
What do you think about this project? 🤔 Like and comment what you think about this design! Senbo Resort Hangzhou Tree House Designer: WH studio Photo Credits: Xiaoli Liu, CC, WCTG 📍 Location: China, Hangzhou ------------------- by Design Daily, on Flickr

Cute. Hangzhou #urbanandstreet #illgrammers #hangzhou #thatshangzhou #china #china #chinatravel #chinalife #fujifilmxt1 #photography #instagood #photooftheday #portraitoftheday #portrait_vision #portrait_perfection #streetstyle #street_photography #natgeo by Rob Burton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sanya celebrates traditional Sanyuesan Festival*

A host of interesting activities, including traditional sports competitions, Li and Miao clothing shows, and intangible cultural heritage displays to celebrate the 2021 Hainan Li and Miao Traditional Sanyuesan Festival was held in Sanya, South China's Hainan province on April 13. Check out these images to admire the charm of the local culture! 









Locals take part in a variety of celebration activities during the 2021 Hainan Li and Miao Traditional Sanyuesan Festival in Sanya, South China's Hainan province on April 13. [Photo/VCG] 









Many activities, including traditional sports competitions, Li and Miao clothing shows, and intangible cultural heritage displays, are held in Sanya, South China's Hainan province on April 13 to celebrate the 2021 Hainan Li and Miao Traditional Sanyuesan Festival. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03725 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03715 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03709 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03712 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03696 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03687 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03880 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03836 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7571 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7586 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7519 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7518 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7512 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7511 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7398 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7386 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20210401-LEE01444 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210401-LEE01492 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210401-LEE01503 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02008 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE01969 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE01952 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thailand

In the spotlight by Goran Ehren, on Flickr
Bangkok by Sabrina Gröschke, on Flickr
Bangkok by Sabrina Gröschke, on Flickr
Bangkok by Sabrina Gröschke, on Flickr
Bangkok by Sabrina Gröschke, on Flickr
Bangkok by Sabrina Gröschke, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Water-sprinkling is good clean fun in Yunnan*

Residents and tourists play during the water-sprinkling festival — which ran from April 13 to 15 this year — at Wild Elephant Valley scenic spot in Xishuangbanna, Yunnan province.

During the traditional festival, which is also the New Year's festival of the Dai ethnic group, people sprinkle water as an expression of hope for good fortune.

At Wild Elephant Valley, visitors can also have water-splashing fun with elephants. They can see where the Asian elephants live and hear stories about rescuing elephants in the wild.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4158 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4156 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4152 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4150 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4145 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4139 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4137 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4134 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7710 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7701 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7694 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7678 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7674 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7670 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7662 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7655 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

secrets by TC, on Flickr
dragon smoke by TC, on Flickr
intersection by TC, on Flickr
banking by TC, on Flickr
urgency by TC, on Flickr
self reflection by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Australia

Restaurant Life by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Roxy by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Gangnam Style by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
One Way Girl by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Skate and Text by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Umbrella Beauty by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ground-moving*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7205645 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205621 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205618 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205604 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205595 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205559 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205548 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205539 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

034A9515-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A9522-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A6385-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A6426-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A9781-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A9775-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A9786-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A9776-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;dinner time&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;supper time&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;角色 colourful corner&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;夜色 night colours&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;長夜 long night&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;夜市 night market&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Laureus award nominee from China chases boxing dream*

A Chinese boxer was recently nominated for this year's Laureus Sporting Moment, along with five other candidates from around the world. The nomination turned the spotlight on the boxer, who once worked as a food delivery driver to pay the bills while he pursued his boxing career.

Since its inception in 2000, Laureus — a charitable company registered in England and Wales — has helped to improve the lives of more than 6 million children and young adults by supporting more than 250 sports-based community programs around the world, fulfilling the visionary words of its patron Nelson Mandela: "Sport has the power to change the world."

Voting for this year's Laureus Sporting Moment opened on Friday with six candidates and will last until April 30. The winner will be announced at a ceremony on May 6.

The nominee from China, Zhang Fangyong, was born to a poor family in Yunyang county of Chongqing in 1993. He dropped out of school early and worked at his family's noodle shop.

When he was 15, Zhang was enrolled at a local sports school for wrestling.

"I was strong enough to carry rice and flour bags weighing 50 kilograms at age 12," Zhang said. "So I was offered admission even though I was a bit old to start studying wrestling."









Zhang Fangyong (right) competed in the Fourth Sino-Japan Boxing Event in Shanghai, China, on March 30, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









Despite COVID-19, Zhang Fangyong (right) competed in the M23 International Charity Match in Bangkok, Thailand, on March 8 last year. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









Zhang Fangyong has been living a double life for more than 10 years, boxing and doing menial jobs — kitchen porter, security guard,street vendor and food deliveryman — in Xi’an, Kunming and Beijing to keep his boxing dream alive. In China, boxing is a niche sport, and few professionals can earn a living in the ring. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









Despite COVID-19, Zhang Fangyong (left) competed in the M23 International Charity Match in Bangkok, Thailand, on March 8 last year. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









Chinese boxer Zhang Fangyong was nominated with five other candidates from around the world for the 2021 Laureus Sporting Moment of the Year award, which created a sensation at home. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.c


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC8986-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8979-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8967-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8966-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9100-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8530-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8537-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8351-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7205966 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205957 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205948 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205917 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205907 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205889 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205876 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205881 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

隨拍-20210422-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0247 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210416-Sony A1+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-2667 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210416-Sony A1+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-2665 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210401-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0107 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20200107-Sony A7R4+Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 1.4/35 ZM-6233 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210328-Leica SL+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-0056 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

reflection by TC, on Flickr
apprehension by TC, on Flickr
emergence by TC, on Flickr
wallpaper by TC, on Flickr
tv time by TC, on Flickr
bus tiger by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*China celebrates Earth Day with ecological consciousness*

Every year on April 22, Earth Day marks the anniversary of the birth of the modern environmental movement in 1970. It highlights environmental issues, including the loss of biodiversity and increasing pollution. The theme for this year's observance is "Restore Our Earth".


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

巧如 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Debby by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Debby by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Debby by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7814 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7811 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7798 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7795 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7787 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7767 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7755 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7749 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
石梯坪｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
跳浪｜舊蘇花公路 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Stay-at-home dads buck tradition*

There was no yelling or arguing, but Chen Huangliang could sense his father's disappointment and anger via the momentary pause on the other end of the phone.

The 36-year-old had just admitted that he had quit his well-paid job in the power-generation industry and been a stay-at-home dad for more than a year.

Like many older people in China, Chen's father believes that a man should have a job and make good money to support his family, rather than spending his days with children.

Chen, who lives with his family in Shanghai, has a 7-year-old son and a 1-year-old daughter. He quit work in 2018 because wanted to be more involved with his son's upbringing. However, he didn't tell his parents or in-laws for a year, until his father enquired about his work and family.

"I wasn't surprised by my father's views on stay-at-home dads. He paused for a few seconds before asking me why I had not asked my mother-in-law to take care of the children. I didn't expect him to understand right away," Chen said.

His wife, a writer and columnist, has a good income, so she supports the family. She was fully in favor of Chen's choice, meaning he had few financial concerns.

"My wife and I don't think looking after children should be a casual thing. It should be treated more seriously than a job," he said.

In addition to handling daily domestic affairs, Chen runs a subscription account on WeChat in which he shares details of his life with the children.

The account brings him a little extra money, while his wife pays him 20,000 yuan ($3,000) a month to look after the children.












Wu Xinhai, a stay-at-home dad in Beijing, said: "Grandparents cannot replace the role of parents when looking after children. Moreover, the core education for children such as good manners, self-discipline and a sense of independence must be taught by the parents during childhood."

The 39-year-old has been a stay-at-home father for 11 years. He has a 13-year-old daughter and a 2-year-old son.

When Wu was a child, his parents worked in factories and didn't have much time to coach him or listen to his problems, but that was normal among children of his generation, he recalled.

"I was quite independent of my family after I started school. I was not willing to share my thoughts and life with my parents, and I did not care about their opinions or criticism. I want my kids to have a different childhood from mine," he said.

After Wu's daughter was born in 2007, his in-laws looked after her for about two years. However, as they came from Shandong province, they had no friends in the capital and lacked social interaction. That lack of outside contact led to Wu's daughter gradually becoming so introverted that she was too scared to speak to strangers or play with her peers.

In 2010, when Wu came up with the idea of quitting his job as a programmer with the computer manufacturer Lenovo, his wife and other relatives were firmly opposed to the plan.

Despite the opposition, Wu and his daughter attended a six-month parenting course where he mastered all the requisite skills.

In addition to looking after the girl, he promised to help the family by earning 5,000 yuan every month through freelance work via his second-string job as a nutritional consultant. Eventually, his constant requests and persistence won his family over and they reluctantly agreed to his proposal.

In Wu's view, parents only have about 10 years to build good relationships with their children. That's because many youngsters enter a rebellious phase at about the time they start junior high school and don't want to share their lives and feelings with their parents.

"We must look at the long term, not just immediate interests. People were born to experience life, so being with our children is something we really must do. People can make money anytime, but the absence of engagement in a child's early years can never be reversed," he said.













Taking care of a child requires a range of abilities to help resolve various issues. Chen's first step was to move out of his in-laws' house and live solely with his wife and children so he could teach his son to be independent.

"Older people often like to do things for kids, such as putting on their clothes and shoes, which gives the child no chance to practice," Chen said.

However, he feels that he may have not done sufficient preparation for his new role because his son once told him that he wanted to start a "dad school" to train men how to be good parents and keep their children happy.

In terms of taking care of the children, Chen has found that he attracts more praise from people around him than his wife, even if he is only waiting in the playground or at the school gate with other children's relatives, usually mothers or grandparents.

While mothers are likely to face criticism if their child gets a cough or is poorly dressed, people often ignore these things if a father happens to be looking after the child, he said.

Wu's son was born in 2018, and he has enjoyed the experience of feeding the boy every two hours, hugging and kissing him and changing his diapers. Whenever he takes his son outdoors, he carries a bag of baby products.

"Sometimes family issues and a crying baby can really make a new mom or dad lose their temper or despair as it seems like these things will never end," he said.

"I once thought parenting was easy, but life gave me a lesson. I hope every couple and their families will treasure and respect those who are willing to quit their jobs and focus on their children."

With his mother's assistance and his wife's support, Wu has implemented a personal timetable.

Although he is busy from 5:30 am to 10:30 pm every day, he still finds time to enjoy hobbies, exercise and run his consultancy, in addition to handling family and babysitting issues.

As such, he said he is reveling in the joy brought by his current life.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4266 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4262 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09862 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09859 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09858 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09856 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09850 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09846 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A7551LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7150L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A5973L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1641L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1630L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1586L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1578L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1574L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20210414-LEE02008 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE01969 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02029 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02017 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02021 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02013 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient town in Guizhou delights foreigners*

Qingyan Ancient Town located 29 kilometers away from the city center of Guiyang, capital city of Southwest China's Guizhou province, is one of the province's four major ancient towns. It has a history of about 600 years and features exquisite buildings from the Ming and Qing dynasties (1368-1911).

During the "A Date with China" international media tour, foreign media correspondents, internet celebrities in China and Chinese journalists visited Qingyan Ancient Town on Sunday.

















Smirnova Anzelika, an internet celebrity from Latvia, enjoys green tea in Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Tourists visit Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Jocelyn Eikenburg (left), an American expat, shakes hands with a performer in Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Robert Nani, a Ghanaian internet celebrity, has a taste of baijiu (Chinese white liquor) in Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Photo shows the view of Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1382-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0748-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0773-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0743-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0698-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0695-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9616-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9841-6L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF6184 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6180 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6178 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6176 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6175 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6173 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6164 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Big Bus Hong Kong by tomosang, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Bicycle Delivery Guys, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Scooters, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Scooters, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Culture - Evil Bloody Trolleys! by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Motorbikes, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xi inspects southern Chinese city of Nanning*

NANNING -- Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, on Tuesday inspected the city of Nanning in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.

Xi visited a cultural exhibition of Zhuang ethnic group in the Anthropology Museum of Guangxi and watched cultural performances.

He learned about the promotion of ethnic solidarity and progress and the protection and inheritance of ethnic culture.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Barrio Chino CDMX by Victor P, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


. SLOWLY FALLING IN LOVE WITHOUT YOU by Lui Piquee, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Sin título by phudd23, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How many Chinese live in Mexico City and the whole country?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shall I compare you to a spring day? by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
someone in 1933 by Enix Shen, on Flickr
someone in 1933 by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
toy store by Enix Shen, on Flickr
surprise I am here by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
wait by Enix Shen, on Flickr
look back by Enix Shen, on Flickr
naughty by Enix Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver

Chinatown Gates Victoria BC by Jay Carrieres, on Flickr
A Search of Excellence by Bruce Y, on Flickr
Night shot light up colour floor by Aung Than, on Flickr
2021 - Vancouver - GONE by Ted McGrath, on Flickr
Thinnest Office Building in the World by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr
Building in Chinatown by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhan

Huanghelou rain by Matt J Neale, on Flickr
Fruit seller by Matt J Neale, on Flickr
Night snacks by Matt J Neale, on Flickr
One way traffic 2 by Matt J Neale, on Flickr
Food by Matt J Neale, on Flickr
Density Landscape by Matt J Neale, on Flickr
Yellow Crane Tower by Matt J Neale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*'Supermoon' lights up skies around China*









A supermoon lights up the sky in Beijing on April 27. [Photo/IC] 









Beijing 









A supermoon rises over Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on April 27. [Photo/IC] 

Wuhan 









The supermoon is seen in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province on April 27. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> How many Chinese live in Mexico City and the whole country?


According to the latest population census, there are 480,000 Chinese in Mexico; although many of them are already descendants.
The Chinese community in Mexico City is estimated at 30,000 people, and it is growing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gratteciel said:


> The Chinese community in Mexico City is estimated at 30,000 people, and it is growing.


30,000 in a city of 18 millions isn't much but if most of them live in the chinatown area would have some visual impact. In Vancouver, there are over 400,000 Chinese and its over 10% of the total population of Vancouver, Whites only consist of 49 %, the rest are all other groups of minorities.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5336 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5339 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5342 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5350 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5353 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5333 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5328 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF3267 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF3221 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF3106 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF1238 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF1118 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0878 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0539 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0095 by wingman chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

An outdoor dinner for the old men by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Alley and high rise apartments (&quot;The Grosvenor House&quot;, now the Jinjiang Hotel) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Bridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Balcony by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Line Friends CAFE &amp; STORE by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman in a mermaid costume performs among a shoal of fish at an aquarium in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on April 23, 2021. FAN XIAOLIN/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Tourists from Chongqing take photos at the Potala Palace Square in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, on April 23, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Dancers of Shanghai Ballet participate in a rehearsal of the originally created ballet performance "The Burning Youth" in Shanghai, April 26, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Children in a kindergarten in Hai'an city in East China's Jiangsu province practice playing the traditional drums, on April 26, 2021. 









A pedestrian tries to take a photo of a sun halo in Chengdu, Sichuan province, on April 28, 2021. Rarely seen in the city, the phenomenon occurs when sunlight interacts with ice crystals in the atmosphere in a specific manner. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0114 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0077 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0045 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0102 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0068 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0048 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0021 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0015 by wingman chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

茉莉0031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
茉莉0029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
茉莉0028 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
茉莉0026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
茉莉0025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
茉莉0024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
茉莉0023 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
茉莉0022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

300PRO｜沙鹿市 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
300PRO｜沙鹿市 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
300PRO｜沙鹿市 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
300PRO｜沙鹿市 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
300PRO｜沙鹿市 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
300PRO｜沙鹿市 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tsinghua University to commemorate 110th anniversary*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1352-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1361-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1382-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1454-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1461-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1487-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1482-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1472-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5915 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5910 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5923 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5927 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5931 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5941 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5947 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5960 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*BIFT fashion graduates' designs on display








*
A model presents a creation designed by graduates of Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology during the institute's fashion week in Beijing on April 29, 2021. The graduation design show, the largest of its kind, presents about 1,500 costumes created by over 300 graduates of the school. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn] 













































Outstanding graduates of the Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology meet audience at the stage during the institute's fashion week in Beijing onApril 29, 2021.[Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Estrella, circus girl by Darren M, on Flickr
I feel the earth move under my feet by Darren M, on Flickr
It&#x27;s a big blue Spanish sky by Darren M, on Flickr
Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels by Darren M, on Flickr
Crimson flames tied through my ears by Darren M, on Flickr
Look out of any window by Darren M, on Flickr
Well, did she make you cry by Darren M, on Flickr
Come over to the window, my little darling, by Darren M, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A1146L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1182L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1181L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1155L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1185L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1165L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1159L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Propaganda: (We the CPC) are working for the happiness of the people and the revival of the nation. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An old lady is preparing dinner in the end of a deep alley. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
&quot;All outsiders are requested to wear masks, cooperate with QR code checking, temperature measurement and registration, and come forward to register at the Resident Council.&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chinese chess by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An outdoor dinner for the old men by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roused by the red spirit*

As this year marks the 100th anniversary of the Communist Party of China's founding, two sacred places for Party members, Zunyi in Guizhou province and Jinggangshan in Jiangxi province, have become more popular among tourists. In Zunyi, a historic meeting was held that led to the ultimate success of the Chinese revolution, while Jinggangshan is the heartland of the CPC's early revolutionary activities. China Daily photographer Feng Yongbin visited both places and recorded people's passion for the red historical sites. 









A troupe rehearses red songs on a street near the site of the Zunyi Conference in Zunyi, Guizhou province, on April 12. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors line up to enter the Jinggangshan Museum of the Chinese Revolution in Jinggangshan, Jiangxi province, on April 8. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Shops sell handicrafts and local specialities at a historical site in Jinggangshan on April 10. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors view a mural painted with the theme of the Red Army at Mayuan village, Jinggangshan on April 10. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors wear red scarves, a symbol of CPC members, in the Jinggangshan Museum of the Chinese Revolution on April 8. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors take pictures of a painting in the Jinggangshan Museum of the Chinese Revolution on April 8. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Flower economy blooms in Guizhou*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC2736-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2733-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2716-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2759-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2743-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1529-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1511-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1597-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1589-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1615-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1615-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1604-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1618-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

隨拍-20200906-Leica Q-0115 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210507-Leica Q-60133 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210426-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0309 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210426-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0296 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210422-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0247 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210416-Sony A1+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-2667 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Base Camp on north slope of Mt. Qomolangma not affected by COVID-19*

At an altitude of 5,200 meters, the base camp on the north slope of Mount Qomolangma is an important starting point and base for mountaineering. Supplies and basic medical care are guaranteed.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9464-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9472-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9421-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9395-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9297-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9452-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9330-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09939 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09938 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09933 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09931 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6632 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6629 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6626 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6616 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

_DSC7351_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7346_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_D8E1917_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_D8E1906_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC3188_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC3181_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown Sydney 

Chinatown Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr
Friday Night Markets by Daniel Lee, on Flickr
China Town, Sydney NSW by Visual Creations Photography, on Flickr
Time for a break by Visual Creations Photography, on Flickr
Waiting for his next delivery by Visual Creations Photography, on Flickr
Melbourne Chinatown by Andrew Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fifty newly-weds from Taiwan and Fuzhou celebrate in big way*

Fifty newly-weds from both sides of the Taiwan Straits celebrated their marriage in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province on May 3 and 4, taking part in several traditional events at Three Lanes and Seven Alleys and Fuzhou West Lake Park. They recited romantic poems, learned Min Opera movements, and wrote calligraphy works symbolizing love and commitment.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5649 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5671 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5677 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5693 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5699 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5705 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5717 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5719 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8945 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8936 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8924 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8884 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8874 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8872 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8864 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8816 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

DSC_8816 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Kreuzung by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Beijing China by City Tiger, on Flickr
Beijing life 2020 part 1 by owally, on Flickr
Beijing, China by Distinctively Dickinson, on Flickr
Beijing life 2020 part 1 by owally, on Flickr
markt by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tourist takes photos of an ice cream in the shape of the Hall of Prayer for Good Harvest at the Temple of Heaven in Beijing, May 4, 2021. Official data showed 230 million domestic tourist trips were made during the five-day Labor Day holiday, up 119.7 percent from last year. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Visitors pose for photos with cosplayers in the flower fields in Jingshan township of Yuhang district in Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang province, May 2, 2021. From May 1 to May 5, an animation carnival was held at the flower fields at the Jingshan town. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Representatives of patriotic youth groups gather at the Wu Kau Tang monument to pay tribute to martyrs in Hong Kong, on May 2, 2021. [Photo by Edmond Tang/China Daily] 









Dancers in traditional costumes perform during the 30th China International Bicycle Fair in Shanghai, May 5, 2021. The four-day event kicked off on Wednesday, drawing more than 1,000 enterprises. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A staff member of an aquarium feeds fish in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on May 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00263 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00252 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00250 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7226 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00230 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00224 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00223 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00222 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3955 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3918 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3899 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3871 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3849 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3820 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3811 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3783 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung

2021/5/13/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/13/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/9/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/8/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/9/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/8/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_5783 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5780 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5778 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5774 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5967 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7147 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An area of 12,000-square-meter ice surface makes first appearance in the National Speed Skating Oval, locally known as the "Ice Ribbon", in Beijing, on May 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Women do yoga at an aquarium to celebrate Mother's Day, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on May 9, 2021. [Photo/IC] 









People wait to watch sunrise on the morning of May 11, on Weizhou Island, Beihai, in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo/IC] 









Two nurses shave a baby's head in a hospital in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on May 12, International Nurses Day. [Photo/IC] 









Ahead of the National Disaster Prevention and Reduction Day that falls on May 12, primary and secondary schools and kindergartens in various regions of China organized a series of activities, like the popularization of disaster prevention and mitigation knowledge and emergency evacuation drills, etc., to improve the awareness of disaster prevention and mitigation of teachers and students and their ability to rescue themselves and avoid dangers on May 11, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A foreign student receives a COVID-19 vaccination in Hefei, Anhui province, on May 12, 2021. Five foreign students applied and got vaccinated, becoming the first foreigners in the province to receive Chinese vaccines. [Han Suyuan/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

小艾G033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G028 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A8684 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8680 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8674 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8672 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8663 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8656 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8650 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8643 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Digital Light Canvas by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Rasapura Masters by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Bacha Coffee by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
DUO Galleria by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Tanjong Pagar Road by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
TWG Tea by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bangkok

Chao Pho Suea or Tiger God Shrine on Rattanakosin island (Old Town) in Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr
Thailand - Bangkok - Market - 76 by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr
Fun in the Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr
China Town, Bangkok by Laszlo Gobolyos, on Flickr
China Town, Bangkok by Laszlo Gobolyos, on Flickr
Bangkok. 10.00 to 11.00pm. 28th January 2021. by Ian Guttridge, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Top 10 cities by market value of listed firms in Chinese mainland*

Beijing ranks first among all the cities in the Chinese mainland in terms of market value of all listed companies, according to a report by Securities Times.

With a 27.18 trillion yuan ($4.19 trillion) market value for its 659 listed companies, China's capital city of Beijing has taken a leading role on the list of cities with the highest total market value of listed companies.

South China's Shenzhen and the country's financial center Shanghai took the second and third spots with a total market value of 16.36 trillion yuan and 12.42 trillion yuan, respectively.

Data showed the total market value of listed companies in the Chinese mainland reached 116 trillion yuan at the end of 2020, up nearly 29 trillion yuan from the end of 2019.

Meanwhile, the private economy has played an essential role in the development of the urban economy, according to the report.

The stock market is considered a barometer of the economy, and the number, scale and competitiveness of a city's listed companies reflect the city's comprehensive competitiveness.

Let's take a look at the top 10 cities with the highest market value of listed companies in the Chinese mainland.

*No 10 Tianjin* 










*No 9 Wuxi* 









The Jiangsu (Wuxi) National Internet of Vehicles Pilot Area Development Summit is held in Wuxi, East China's Jiangsu province, on Dec 4, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 

*No 8 Nanjing* 









The departure of the C3887 train from Nanjing South Railway Station marks the official launch of the CR300BF "Fuxing" EMU train in Nanjing city, East China's Jiangsu province, on Dec 24, 2020. [Photo/IC] 

*No 7 Foshan* 









An aerial view of the Shunde central axis "Golden Phoenix" at night in Foshan city, South China's Guangdong province, on Oct 25, 2020. 

*No 6 Renhuai* 









Kweichow Moutai wine is bottled on the production line at the brewery of Kweichou Moutai Co Ltd in Renhuai city, Guizhou province, on June 11, 2006. [Photo/IC]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Akari by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Her by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yui by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yui by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yui by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yui by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yui by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_7318 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7327 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7357 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7368 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7378 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7409 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7411 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7414 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Porsche - UR 4771 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
step on the line... by David Davidoff, on Flickr
What a Pity by Deacon Yun, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Bicycle Delivery Guys, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Once you are a skater You re kinda always a skateboarder. by Bubi SiuLam, on Flickr
New Face by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Rose Festival to blossom across Beijing*

Beijing will hold its Chinese Rose Cultural Festival in 11 parks starting on May 18, the city's Gardening and Greening Bureau said on Tuesday.

The Chinese rose is Beijing's city flower. At present, this type of flower is planted along the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th ring roads — a total of 250 kilometers. According to the bureau, Beijing has more than 20 million Chinese rose plants in parks, streets and alleys.

During the festival, the 11 parks will host various events, including flower shows, reading parties and themed shows to invite residents to enjoy nature with beautiful flowers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A2589LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9692L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0043L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0030L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3644L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A5973L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A5909L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4671L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01662 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01660 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4775 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4733 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4731 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4697 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4695 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4689 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSC_6269 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5800 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5799 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5798 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5794 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_5793 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Landscape of Medog Highway in Tibet*

Medog, meaning "Secret Lotus" in the Tibetan language, is located on the lower reaches of the Yarlung Zangbo River and the south of the Himalayas. The 117-kilometer highway linking Medog, the last roadless county in China, with its neighboring Bome county in Tibet, was formally opened to traffic on Oct. 2013, ending the county's isolation from the outside world. Before the traffic opened, people could only reach Medog on foot.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03998 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03986 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03977 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03968 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03967 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03964 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03963 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC03961 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

034A2498-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1781-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A2189-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A2174-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A2486-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1915-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A2437-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A2451-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;laundry... the HK style&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;2021... 走為上著?&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;又一天 just another day&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;follow the light&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;Cut! Good take.&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;Night prayer&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

青橙坡上珈琲店｜AOMIKAN COFFEE STAND by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
青橙坡上珈琲店｜AOMIKAN COFFEE STAND by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
青橙坡上珈琲店｜AOMIKAN COFFEE STAND by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
青橙坡上珈琲店｜AOMIKAN COFFEE STAND by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
青橙坡上珈琲店｜AOMIKAN COFFEE STAND by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
青橙坡上珈琲店｜AOMIKAN COFFEE STAND by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cantonese Opera for Appeasing Gods highlights Chinese traditional culture*

Cheung Chau Da Jiu Festival is a traditional Chinese festival on the island of Cheung Chau in Hong Kong, which hold several activities such as Cantonese Opera for Appeasing Gods from the fifth to the ninth day of the fourth lunar month. Performers would draw the facial makeup and put on the costumes before performance. The Cantonese Opera for Appeasing Gods also attracts lots of citizens to watch and experience the traditional culture.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

拉娜M1150 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
拉娜M1160 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
拉娜M1190 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
拉娜M1201 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
拉娜M1204 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
拉娜M1214 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
拉娜M1219 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
拉娜M1227 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

小艾G012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G008 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G002 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
小艾G001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

TWG Tea by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Dragonfly Lake by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Venchi by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Street Art by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Yu Kee Duck Rice by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Hainanese Chicken Rice by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*No need to visit Netherlands to see tulips*

Chinese people eager to enjoy the beauty of tulips have another destination that's closer to home than the Netherlands — Jinyuan county in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region.

Currently, tens of thousands of tulips and daffodils are blossoming in Migang village in Jinyuan. Views for tourists are expected to last until the end of May.

As the first experimental area for poverty alleviation through tourism in China, Jinyuan county joined hands with Ningxia University in introducing tulip varieties from the Netherlands and daffodils from other parts of Europe to develop local flower industry and tourism.










Migang village, located in the Liupan Mountain area, is cold in summer, providing good weather conditions for growing tulips. The first batch of about 135,000 tulips was successfully planted last fall. Roses, lilies and peonies can also be seen this year.

The flower industry is expected to increase the aggregate income of residents by 60 million yuan ($9.2 million) annually, and is seen as critical for the building of a beautiful countryside.


















Tulips blossom in Jinyuan county in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photo by Yu Shaoxia/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Tulips blossom in Jinyuan county in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photo by Yu Shaoxia/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Tulips blossom in Jinyuan county in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photo by Yu Shaoxia/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7208599 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208575 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208567 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208552 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208537 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208516 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208425 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7208410 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

034A3487-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3395-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3346-2 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3503-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3435-2 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3461-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3323-2 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3109-2 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

KAOHSIUNG

2021/5/20/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/16/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/16/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/8/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/5/8/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/4/30/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saigon

View of Nguyen Trai Street and Old Residential Buildings in District 5 from Ba Thien Hau Pagoda in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam by Marco Verch Professional Photographer, on Flickr
Banh Mi Saigon on Grand Street by John C. Chu, on Flickr
Bin Thay Hats-7725 by bella_blue_star, on Flickr
Vietnam - Saigon - District 5 - Cholon - Chinatown by Greg Johnson, on Flickr
Vietnam - Saigon - District 5 - Cholon - Chinatown by Greg Johnson, on Flickr
Vietnam - Saigon - District 5 - Cholon - Chinatown by Greg Johnson, on Flickr
Vietnam - Saigon - District 5 - Cholon - Chinatown by Greg Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7392-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7623-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0291-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC5562-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2736-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2733-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2716-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2743-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A9000 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8986 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8977 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8961 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8958 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8956 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8951 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8925 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

_DSC7431_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7231_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7032_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7351_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7346_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_D8E2611_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bronze Chariots Museum of the Qinshihuang's Mausoleum opens to public for trial run*

On May 18, the 45th International Museum Day, the newly completed Bronze Chariots Museum of the Qinshihuang's Mausoleum opened to the public for a trial run. Two painted bronze chariots, known as the "Crown of Bronze", were on display at the museum. The new museum is located in the southwest of Lishan Park in Lintong, Shaanxi, about 240 meters away from the burial pit of the bronze chariots. The new museum aims to fully display the historical, scientific, artistic and social value of bronze chariots.

Qinshihuang (259 BC - 210 BC) was the founder of the Qin dynasty (221 B.C.-206 B.C.). and the first emperor of a unified China.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF1238 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF1118 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0878 by wingman chen, on Flickr
Untitled by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0728 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0706 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0678 by wingman chen, on Flickr
DSCF0660 by wingman chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_2318-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3838-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6051-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0607-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3075-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4673-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3741-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2025-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

IMG_9467 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9449 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9452 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9438 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9436 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9446 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Flower festival blooms in Longli county, Guizhou*

The Chaxiang village in Longli county, Guizhou province, is celebrating the seventh Cili Flower Appreciation, Tourism and Culture Festival on Wednesday, while villagers, in traditional ethnic costumes, sing and dance.

The village has over 1,400 hectares of cili flowers which are currently in bloom. Wednesday is also a local traditional festival of several ethnic groups known as "Siyueba", which means April 8 in Chinese lunar calendar, when people celebrate the harvest and share food.

Villagers in Chaxiang once depended on logging for a living, but now the village has developed a fruit industry based on cili, to both protect environment and improve people's incomes. The annual average per capita net income of its roughly 700 residents has reached about 13,000 yuan ($2,020), according to the village.

_Wang Jin contributed to this story._

























A girl, in traditional ethnic costume, sings and dances, to celebrate the seventh Cili Flower Appreciation, Tourism and Culture Festival at Chaxiang village in Longli county, Guizhou province, on Wednesday. [Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn] 

















Hectares of cili flowers in Chaxiang village present a visual feast for visitors. [Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01893 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01890 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01889 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01879 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01878 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01871 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01868 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01866 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Melbourne

Hop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
H&amp;M by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Clasp by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
FishBowl for One by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Sea of Pink by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hectares of cili flowers in Chaxiang village present a visual feast for visitors. [Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn] 


















Hectares of cili flowers or Rosa roxburghii Tratts bloom in beauty, presenting a visual feast for visitors.[Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

立慈0018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0017 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

It takes two to make a ecstasy by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Mask off and take a breather by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Working class woman in reality by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Digitalisation by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Family Weekend by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Do&#x27;t rush in the ride of life by Danny CHAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

escalation by TC, on Flickr
waterside by TC, on Flickr
twilight by TC, on Flickr
corner by TC, on Flickr
car 3 by TC, on Flickr
passenger by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*First Beijing-Lhasa tourist train arrives at destination*

The first tourist train carrying 350 passengers from Beijing arrived in Lhasa on Wednesday morning. A welcoming ceremony was held outside the station, attracting tourists to take snaps with yaks, the indispensable companions of local herders.

The train has a 14-day journey, providing a chance for passengers to appreciate tourist attractions along the way including?Qarhan salt lake, Potala Palace, Jokhang Temple, Basum Lake and so on.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

034A3076-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3094-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3118-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3110-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3101-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3135-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3201-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3223-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

家附近-20210331-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0085 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
家附近-20210527-Leica SL+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-40393 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
家附近-20210518-Leica SL+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-40380 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210507-Leica Q-60133 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210426-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0296 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210422-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0276 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Chinese Herbal Tea by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Pura Brasa by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Conservation Shophouses by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Haji Lane by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Haji Lane by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Conservation Shophouses by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A guest takes a picture of a painting, during the Art Basel Hong Kong at the convention and exhibition centre on May 21. The exhibition was open to the public from May 21 to May 23. [Photo/IC] 









Two visitors put themselves in astronauts' protective suits at a museum in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on May 22, as part of events held during the National Science and Technology Week. SU YANG/FOR CHINA DAILY 









A girl rests in a tent in Xiuling village of Yangbi Yi autonomous county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, May 22, 2021. Three people are dead and dozens injured after a series of earthquakes rattled Southwest China's Yunnan province and Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A student shows a handmade oil-paper umbrella to visitors during an activity promoting vocational skills in Huai'an, Jiangsu province, on May 24 as the city launched a weeklong event showcasing its achievements in vocational education. WANG HAO/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Schoolchildren study at a temporary shelter in Madoi county, Qinghai province, on May 24. A magnitude 7.4 earthquake hit the county at 2:04 am on Saturday, according to the China Earthquake Networks Center. A total of 164 students from a local boarding school who were affected by the earthquake have resumed classes at temporary shelters. Aftershocks were also reported on Monday. MA MINGYAN/CHINA NEWS SERVICE


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7392-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1867-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1837-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1824-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1817-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1809-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1803-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1800-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF0442 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0416 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0489 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0235 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0074 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0196 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0229 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0212 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_6600 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6596 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6579 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6573 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6562 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6553 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6542 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6536 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
shopping for a new look by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Wanda hotel rooftop Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
when the sun sets over Puxi by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wild Asian elephants take a break in Jinning district of Kunming, Yunnan province, on June 7, 2021. The herd made a temporary stop in Kunming's outskirts, authorities said. Asian elephants have the highest level of State protection in China and are mostly found in Yunnan. [Photo/Yunnan Forest Fire Brigade] 









Children learn to make sachets in celebration of the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on June 9, 2021. The school organized activities including the making of sachets, tiger-head shoes and paper dragon boats to pass on festive traditions to the children. The festival falls on Monday. Xu Binhua/For China Daily 









Examinees rush out of an exam site in Changsha, Hunan province, on June 9, 2021. China's annual college entrance exam, or _gaokao_, concluded on Wednesday in some parts of the country. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A visitor takes photos of a bullet train model at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, June 9, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Musicians perform in celebration of the wheat harvest in Nanjiangzhao village in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on June 7, 2021, as part of efforts to vitalize rural areas and give villages a new look in the new era. Li Jie/For China Daily


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kiki0049 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0047 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0045 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0043 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0040 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0042 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
蕭雅仁 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
蕭雅仁 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harbin 

Snap by katushang, on Flickr
HARBIN by Agustono Gentari, on Flickr
Traffic by katushang, on Flickr
What a Winter Man! by katushang, on Flickr
Waiting for Traffic Light by katushang, on Flickr
Contrast by katushang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Changsha 

Changsha by TONG LI, on Flickr
Lang Lang Bach Goldberg Variations concert, Changsha Concert Hall by Will Newcomb, on Flickr
Lang Lang Bach Goldberg Variations concert, Changsha Concert Hall by Will Newcomb, on Flickr
People on weekends by Zhuoyu Gan, on Flickr
People on weekends by Zhuoyu Gan, on Flickr
People on weekends by Zhuoyu Gan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*High school graduates take part in color run in rainy Changsha*

High school graduates across China took part in the event organized by "Changsha Window of the World." It is also part of the upcoming sports competition-themed inspirational film "Beyond". Popular Chinese stars Zheng Kai, Du Haitao and Li Yunrui participated in the event.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hong Kong Fire Services Department F408 by Howard Pulling, no Flickr

^^^^^^^
I like Dennis trucks 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/427349452126318483/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No more photos?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you think Chinese people have creativity?
Originally Answered: Do Chinese people have creativity?
Have you ever seen how Chinese students cheat on exams?
This is China's national College Entrance Exam, aka Gaokao.








China is seriously serious about gaokao! Chinese Students Could Face 7 Years in Jail for Exam Cheating. So serious that the streets around the testing locations have police guards, passers-by who cause noise during testing days would be fined!








Students must go through security, photo ID, and fingerprint checks.








Surveillance command center inside.








Checking radio signals outside.








If you think Chinese teachers are over-reacting, that’s because you don’t know how Chinese students CHEAT! How CREATIVE and Hi-Tech Chinese can be when it comes to gaokao cheating. Here we go….








Chinese students were caught using high-tech pens that could record the test answers, which were then transmitted to someone outside, who would relay the answers back via an in-ear receiver.








Yes, even shirts were wired up for cheating! On the inside of this shirt, a miniature camera wired up to a mobile phone. Pictures are taken, sent to someone outside, and answers are relayed back via an in-ear receiver.








These normal-looking glasses were equipped with a camera activated by a remote shutter coin. By pressing the coin, it would send monochrome photos to someone outside, how they relayed answers back is STILL UNKNOWN…..








This earring is a receiver! Secret agent tech gadget.








This is a real watch and works perfectly fine. The transparent shell is a display, by key operation, you can control the screen display.








Also in erasers.








Thumb size.








Even as thin as ruler.








These are the known techniques, imagine the unknown…








This is less than 0.01% of everyday Chinese creativity.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> No more photos?


no more sexy girls photos, sorry. But you'd never know, may be in the future.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver

20211119_123830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211119_123830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Uighur girl


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown, Japan
















8 Prominent Chinatowns Around the World Rich With History and Culture: A Timely Glimpse of the Chinese Diaspora


The Chinese Diaspora refers to the phenomenon of Chinese migration that resulted in close to 50 million ethnic Chinese living outside of our homelands of China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau, and are referred to as 華僑 (huáqiáo) or 華裔 (huáyì) and overseas Chinese in English. While the most...




blog.wego.com





NYC









*Bangkok*
















8 Prominent Chinatowns Around the World Rich With History and Culture: A Timely Glimpse of the Chinese Diaspora


The Chinese Diaspora refers to the phenomenon of Chinese migration that resulted in close to 50 million ethnic Chinese living outside of our homelands of China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau, and are referred to as 華僑 (huáqiáo) or 華裔 (huáyì) and overseas Chinese in English. While the most...




blog.wego.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC 
20211003 Culture Exchange Festival- 454_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr
20220220 Lunar New Year Parade 016_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr
20220220 Lunar New Year Parade 002_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr
20220220 Lunar New Year Parade 004_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr
20220220 Lunar New Year Parade 011_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr


----------

